#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-08-27
<dholbach> good morning
<ia> Hello. Probably this channel not for my question, but I take a chance. Let's say I have a hardware with cpu CPUNAME; If I want to compile C/C++ app for this, then I'm doing something like gcc -march=CPUNAME and it works. But how can I do cross recompilation of some existing deb package [from official ubuntu repo] for such CPUNAME? I guess, that should exist some [auto] tools for this, so when ubuntu dev team preparing packages for arm,x86 and x86-64 from
<ia>  the same sources/packages, they probably don't do all those stuff by hands. So I will be very appreciate for pointing me to any relevant direction for solution of this issue. Thanks.
<JanC> ia: the Ubuntu dev teams have build daemons running on different hardware
<JanC> actually, to some degree you have them too if you have PPA on launchpad
<JanC> there is also dpkg-cross
<JanC> and pdebuild-cross
<JanC> oh, and apt-build of course, if you want to build for a specific CPU within an architecture
<JanC> and if you want to set up your own build daemons, have a look at the buildd & rebuildd packages
<JanC> oh, and there is mini-buildd too apparently  ☺
<JanC> you can also use qemu to run e.g. ARM software on an x86 system
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-08-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-08-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-08-31
<FlowRiser> I've just downloaded a library (using sudo apt-get install liblightdm) how can i see what's in it ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-01
<shazzner> hi there!
<shazzner> a while back there was a sort of message board thing to get developers to publish their apps to the Ubuntu software center
<shazzner> I helped out and emailed a few open source game developer
<shazzner> suddenly I got a bunch of support questions I couldn't answer
<shazzner> I got an email today from the developer of Speed Dreams saying their app is still in the queue after a month: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1432/
<shazzner> not sure how to respond or who to forward them to
<shazzner> any ideas?
<nob> What is the recommended local database for ubuntu desktop apps?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-02
<nob> anyone here know anything about u1db
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-26
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: nope, it doesnt. it instead gives me: decrypt(encrypt("testMessage", "testpass"), "testpass")
<danielholm> darn
<GuidoPallemans> huh?
<danielholm> 746573744d657373616765
<GuidoPallemans> show me a ubuntu paste of what you have
<danielholm> pushing source to Launchpad
<danielholm> right now
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: https://code.launchpad.net/~danielholm/+junk/passwordstorage
<danielholm> you are the first one to see it ;)
<GuidoPallemans> huh, did launchpad update its css?
<GuidoPallemans> btw : check out my app at gihub.com/brambram/githubclient ! :D
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~danielholm/+junk/passwordstorage/view/head:/passwordstorage.qml#L56
<GuidoPallemans> github*
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: ah, is that you. I actually took a look at that earlier today! looks promising!
<GuidoPallemans> thanks :D
<danielholm> :)
<GuidoPallemans> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~danielholm/+junk/passwordstorage/view/head:/aes-3.1.2.js ouch
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: you think thats the issue? :P I just gave up trying to look trhough that one
<GuidoPallemans> no
<GuidoPallemans> you just copied the line I pasted
<GuidoPallemans> it should have been AES.decrypt(AES.encrypt(".......
<danielholm> yepp. but I got a function for that
<GuidoPallemans> huh
<danielholm> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~danielholm/+junk/passwordstorage/view/head:/passwordstorage.qml#L95
<danielholm> and https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~danielholm/+junk/passwordstorage/view/head:/passwordstorage.qml#L101
<GuidoPallemans> ah ok
<GuidoPallemans> and have you tried logging what encrypted is?
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: what?
<GuidoPallemans> just run it a couple of times and log what encrypt produces
<GuidoPallemans> with the same parameters
<danielholm> ah
<danielholm> trying
<GuidoPallemans> if these differ, youre a step closer
<danielholm> they dont seem to differ
<GuidoPallemans> and then you can replace the first var of decrypt by a string literal, and log that
<GuidoPallemans> k
<GuidoPallemans> and that string literal would be the result you just got more than once
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: actually they do!
<GuidoPallemans> can you give me the output?
<GuidoPallemans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<danielholm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026961/
<danielholm> or http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026964/
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: wierd. sometimes nothing at all is printed
<GuidoPallemans> im just gonna set up a qml project real quick
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: my battery is dying and I really have to go to sleep. I'm really thankful for your help, though
<GuidoPallemans> k
<GuidoPallemans> ping me tomorrow if you like
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: thanks mate! take care
<danielholm> :)
<GuidoPallemans> cheers
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> raring (PPA) just received multiple little updates that I unlocked there, please report any anomalies (I've tested dist-upgrade + QtC basic usage, plus the diffs aren't big)
<nerochiaro> gusch: morning. do you know if any of the apps you manage are already using the new actions API ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: I don't think gallery uses any new action API
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok
<nerochiaro> gusch: i think https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-share-component is ready for review now that ubuntu-ui-extras is the daily image. i posted a few more commits to update it to the latest changes, should be good to go
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - I have a look
<nerochiaro> gusch: same goes for https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/mediaplayer-app/mediaplayer-app-ubuntu-ui-extras-share/+merge/181271 but i guess that's not on your plate
<gusch> nerochiaro: I guess it's on no ones plate, so I'll just do it as well
<nerochiaro> gusch: thank you
<mihir_> Good Morning :)
<nerochiaro> timp: Wellark: is there any documentation more updated than this one ? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-action.html
<nerochiaro> for actions
<nerochiaro> Wellark:  timp: (this one is from the conversation we had last week, but seems out of date
<nerochiaro> Wellark:  timp: also with the latest image i'm having problems with the hud, it shows no actions at all. is that a known problem ? it was like that even last week
<gusch> nerochiaro: added a comment for gallery
<nerochiaro> gusch: looking
<mihir__> dpm: Hi :)
<nerochiaro> Wellark: timp: ping
<randomcpp> any regexp expert here?
<randomcpp> just have few question..
<GuidoPallemans> nerochiaro: do you know a way to set up a mail in an app, like pressing a mailto: link?
<nerochiaro> GuidoPallemans: i don't think we have anything set up for doing that, but I might be wrong
<GuidoPallemans> i feel like this should be in the friends api, but kenvandine hasn't been online for some days now
<gusch> nerochiaro: I approved the media-app
<nerochiaro> gusch: excellent, thanks
<gusch> nerochiaro: waiting for jenkins to complete the last run, and see if the autopilot errors are "gone"
<nerochiaro> ok
<nerochiaro> gusch: hmm, jenkins seems to be still unhappy
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - looking into the test - there seems to be a problem ...
<gusch> nerochiaro: I guess I found it (although it's weired) - checking and running the tests ...
<wellsb> Is there a bug where if I set the audio of one qtmultimedia audio item, other items might inherit that volume?  I'm not sure under what conditions this happens, but I have observed it
<gusch> nerochiaro: https://pastebin.canonical.com/96347/ that fixes the test (it seems autopilot changed it's behaviour?)
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok, do you want me to add that fix in the MR or do you want to do that in trunk and then i'll merge it ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: please go ahead
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok
<Josh015> QUESTION: Going forward, are we supposed to be using Ubuntu's online account management system for all account info across services?
<Josh015> QUESTION: Is there already a way to access said info in QML apps?
<dpm> Josh015, yes and yes
<dpm> mardy, do you think you could give Josh015 some pointers on using Online Accounts via QML apps? ^
<GuidoPallemans> dholbach: will the weekly ubuntu update tomorrow be about the showdown, or will that be next week, or the week after that?
<dholbach> GuidoPallemans, we should definitely have somebody who can talk a bit about the showdown :)
<GuidoPallemans> okay
<GuidoPallemans> I'm currently watching the previous one
<GuidoPallemans> it's just that I go on vacation this friday, and I wondered if I could make everything for my showdown applications ready by then
<GuidoPallemans> are the click packages ready to use?
<Alfaw> hi
<dpm> GuidoPallemans, they're ready for testing, but I'd recommend to wait a bit until we announce the app store, which will happen very soon
<GuidoPallemans> this week still?
<dpm> we're just making sure we've got all the bits in place. Most probably, yes
<GuidoPallemans> it kinda sucks the showdown ends while I'm away, is there anything I should bear in mind before leaving friday?
<mardy> Josh015: hi! Sorry, was away
<mardy> Josh015: yes, we have an API to access online accounts via QML, and that's the preferred way of accessing online services
<mardy> Josh015: let me find the link...
<mardy> Josh015: here's the reference documentation: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/online-accounts/qmlmodule-ubuntu-onlineaccounts0-ubuntu-onlineaccounts-0-1.html
<mardy> Josh015: and a few examples: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/accounts-qml-module/trunk/files/head:/examples/
<xqwzts> GuidoPallemans: I'm off on vacation starting Thursday :P
<dpm> thanks mardy
<xqwzts> just going to make a list of my incomplete features and known bugs, and click package it up
<dholbach> GuidoPallemans, sorry - I just noticed - there won't be a weekly ubuntu update tomorrow - it's UDS time!
<dholbach> next week then
<dholbach> see the schedule for UDS: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/
<dholbach> and more info here: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<mefrio> is there anybody who know how to fix this warning? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6029043/
<randomcpp> mefrio, have you tried turning off and turning on the pc again?
<mefrio> randomcpp, sure
<randomcpp> mefrio, is the power adapter correctly plugged?
<mefrio> randomcpp, are you kidding? xD
<randomcpp> lol
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
<mefrio> iBelieve, hi :)
<iBelieve> mefrio, hi
<mefrio> iBelieve, any progresses on including the sidebar in ubuntu-toolkit-ui??
<iBelieve> mefrio, no, the bug I filed hasn't been looked at yet
<mefrio> iBelieve, I think I will copy the file directly in my source tree so or I won't be able to build a package....
<iBelieve> mefrio, the sidebar component is stable enough now so that will work fine, I don't plan on making any changes to it
<mefrio> iBelieve, ok great
<nerochiaro> gusch: i fixed the autopilot tests in the gallery MR and also submitted two new ones. I think you might be the only one around who can take them: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-new-actions-api/+merge/182133 and https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/mediaplayer-app/mediaplayer-app-new-actions-api/+merge/182148
<nerochiaro> gusch: this last one for mediaplayer will probably somehow conflict with the other MR to add share component support to mediaplayer
<gusch> nerochiaro: might take a bit, but I will look at them today
<nerochiaro> gusch: thanks
<nerochiaro> gusch: tomorrow is perfectly ok too
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: what sidebar?
<nerochiaro> no big rush. the share component ones are the most important
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, I wrote a sidebar component for use in convergent/adaptive layouts
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, here it is: https://github.com/iBeliever/ubuntu-ui-extras/blob/master/Sidebar.qml
<GuidoPallemans> whoa, is it useable?
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, yes, I'm hosting it in https://github.com/iBeliever/ubuntu-ui-extras/. It is licensed under the GPLv3
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, just copy the Sidebar.qml file into your own project. It is somewhat documented on how to use
<GuidoPallemans> okay, thanks, I'll check it out
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, it's the same sidebar used in the File Manager core app
<GuidoPallemans> huh
<GuidoPallemans> k
<GuidoPallemans> but here's a tip:
<GuidoPallemans> if you make a plugin, you better make a video with some example useages
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, thanks, that would be a good idea.
<GuidoPallemans> how's your app going btw? what are you making?
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, I'm making Ubuntu Tasks. It's coming along nicely, I finished local/Ubuntu One projects, now I'm working on Trello integration
<GuidoPallemans> ah, yes
<GuidoPallemans> I should do some U1 integration too
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, by the way, you might be interested in http://askubuntu.com/a/337346/109543 for GitHub login
<GuidoPallemans> I got github login working, don't worry :D
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, that's great. I was only suggesting trying that because it would be better integrated with Ubuntu and follow the way other apps handle login
<GuidoPallemans> yeah, I'm reading it and thinking the same thing
<GuidoPallemans> got a lot of work to do
<GuidoPallemans> I'm leaving on vacation friday
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, I'm really looking forward to a nice GitHub app!
<GuidoPallemans> thanks
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: love your source code header :D
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, thanks :)
<GuidoPallemans> does anyone here know the height of a nexus 7 in units.gu() ?
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, you don't need to manually set it. It will automatically be set.
<mefrio> what are the differences between deb packages and click packages?
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: I was wondering if that sidebar would open on a nexus 7 in portrait mode
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, ah, I don't know.
<hakermania> Is there any way to get the default folder's name in Ubuntu?
<hakermania> For example, I can get the home directory path
<hakermania> But I want to also take the ~/Pictures folder directory
<hakermania> but it isn't always named Pictures. It depends on the system language. On Greek it is Εικόνες
<hakermania> (for example)
<randomcpp> hakermania, there are some method in qtc++ lib
<randomcpp> to retrieve those info
<hakermania> randomcpp, thanks, I will have a look
<randomcpp> unfortunately qml doens't have those methods by default
<hakermania> randomcpp, I am not looking for qml methods
<hakermania> By I could write a Qt plugin for qml :P
<nerochiaro> gusch: heading out, i'l have a look at any comments on these reviews tomorrow. thanks for taking a look
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - have a nice evening
<hakermania> randomcpp, Can you tell the exact name of the package that you're talking about? Synaptic doesn't come up with something
<nerochiaro> gusch: you too
<randomcpp> http://doc.qt.digia.com/4.6/qdesktopservices.html#StandardLocation-enum
<randomcpp> hakermania, ^^^
<randomcpp> sorry
<randomcpp> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qstandardpaths.html
<randomcpp> this one
<hakermania> randomcpp, thanks a lot :)
<randomcpp> hakermania, np
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: sidebar looks very clean
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: may i suggest a columnsidebar.qml? I'll make a pull request if I got it
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, that would be nice to have!
<GuidoPallemans> put a vertical flickable in it that only flicks when it's too small
<hakermania> Is anyone here developing using Qt 5 under 13.04? I have issues with getting icons from theme
<hakermania> Qt cannot see them
<hakermania> And this strange thing happened: I set up fallbacks for the theme icons, so, if an icon doesn't exist into the theme, then the fallback will take its place.
<hakermania> But, I have updated the ppa and I installed it on a clean 13.04 installation and even the fallbacks are not shown!
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: do your thing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6029485/
<hakermania> Can someone test it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5962435/
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: I;m eating now
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: have you checked that paste?
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, what paste?
<GuidoPallemans> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6029485/
<GuidoPallemans> the ubuntu.components shouldnt even be imported
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, cool, thanks. What do you think about having just the Flickable? It seems like there would be uses for having a flickable but not a Column, and the Column is easy to add.
<GuidoPallemans> then you can add the flickable directly to the main Sidebar
<GuidoPallemans> shouldnt be a seperate component
<randomcpp> kalikiana, have you made some progress on those problems? (delete docs and weird queries)
<om26er> boiko, hey! https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/phone-app/fix_failing_test/+merge/182180
<om26er> read the branch description ;)
<boiko> om26er: yeah, weird though :)
<boiko> om26er: anyways, I will just wait for jenkins to run the tests before approving, if that's fine with you
<om26er> boiko, yes, sure :)
<GuidoPallemans> is it possible to have a global variable in qml? I want an object that is used multiple times, but a web request that gets an object for that object should only be done once
<GuidoPallemans> argh, gonna do it through JS, never mind that one
<zangaroo> can i use the source package to build the same binary from a ppa ? For example, https://launchpad.net/~cmiller/+archive/chromium-browser-stable-daily/+build/4906532, this package. If so, how would i learn to do it ?
<mefrio> kenvandine, ping
<boiko> om26er: approved your MR, jenkins has just finished running CI on it
<om26er> boiko, yeah francis had to re-enable CI for phone-app because it was disabled in the honor of the new split apps landing today
<boiko> om26er: ah ok
<bigcalm> Hi :) Ubuntu Touch peeps sent me here -- I'm trying to get QtLocation working. But it's causing a segmentation fault on my desktop and the SDK says that my phone doesn't have the QtLocation module :(
<bigcalm> Hi :) tonight's image appears to be missing QtLocation (outpu of ctrl+f12 in the SDK): file:///home/phablet/dev_tmp/oelssi/components/LocationComponent.qml:2 module "QtLocation" is not installed
<AskUbuntu> Fade in or out a QML Audio file? | http://askubuntu.com/q/337654
<AskUbuntu> How do I detect the presence of a mouse or touchpad? | http://askubuntu.com/q/337665
<ahayzen> jono, thanks for ur email :)
<jono> ahayzen, :-)
<ahayzen> jono, just responded so should be a pigeon flying ur way
<jono> ahayzen, cool :-)
<jono> thanks!
<jono> ahayzen, I will follow up soon
<ahayzen> jono, awesome :)
<AskUbuntu> How can I pin the toolbar so that it remains revealed? | http://askubuntu.com/q/337675
<randomcpp> nik90, ping
<randomcpp> or nik90_
<clepto1995> can I use something like QStackedLayout for qml components?
<randomcpp> clepto1995, I don't so :/
<randomcpp> clepto1995, what's your use case?
<clepto1995> randomcpp, lets say I have two ListViews
<clepto1995> randomcpp, and I want to show one at a time
<clepto1995> but in the same exactly spot
<clepto1995> how to do it?
<randomcpp> put the two listview in the same page
<clepto1995> randomcpp, and?
<randomcpp> ListView { id: list1; visible: true } ListView {id: list2; visible: !list1.visible}
<randomcpp> note the !
<randomcpp> if you hide the first listview the second shows up
<randomcpp> if you want to hide the second and show the first, just set the first visible
<randomcpp> that's it
<clepto1995> I tried what but it didn't work... wait to try againb
<randomcpp> strange I just did the same (well, similar) thing with a column and a activity indicator
<AskUbuntu> Plugin ubuntu Desktop | http://askubuntu.com/q/337678
<AskUbuntu> How can I anchor a component to the top of the toolbar? | http://askubuntu.com/q/337682
<clepto1995> randomcpp, the items are inside a row and they don't appear in the same size
<clepto1995> same position*
<clepto1995> i tried with anchors but i get an error
<randomcpp> strange, post your code
<clepto1995> wait, the layout is broken now, damn
<clepto1995> randomcpp, https://github.com/Clepto/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/blob/master/CNotes.qml#L200
<randomcpp> clepto1995, btw, do you anything about regex?
<randomcpp> XD
<clepto1995> randomcpp, huh?
<randomcpp> not related with your problem, I'm having some trouble with a regex
<clepto1995> randomcpp, nothing, sorry Q(
<clepto1995> :(
<GuidoPallemans> anyone here know something about httprequests?
<randomcpp> GuidoPallemans, I do
<GuidoPallemans> k
<GuidoPallemans> I need to get json data from the github search api
<GuidoPallemans> shouldnt be too hard, if you see this page: http://developer.github.com/v3/search/
<randomcpp> GuidoPallemans, do you have the token?
<GuidoPallemans> yup
<clepto1995> randomcpp, If you want to test it just run the app, open the toolbar and press archive... the listview will appear in the wrong posiition
<randomcpp> clepto1995, ok a sec
<GuidoPallemans> i request the page https://api.github.com/search/repositories/?q=sad&access_token=
<GuidoPallemans> wait, ill give my code
<GuidoPallemans> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6030592/
<GuidoPallemans> us the line xhr.setRequestHeader("Accept", "application/vnd.github.preview") correct?
<randomcpp> GuidoPallemans, yes https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/XMLHttpRequest?redirectlocale=en-US&redirectslug=DOM%2FXMLHttpRequest#setRequestHeader%28%29
<GuidoPallemans> already went to that page
<GuidoPallemans> but what could be wrong? i get the following response:
<GuidoPallemans> {"message":"Not Found"}
<randomcpp> clepto1995, i'm cloning your repo :)
<clepto1995> randomcpp, waiting :)
<AskUbuntu> How does the Ubuntu SDK handle accessibility? | http://askubuntu.com/q/337688
<randomcpp> clepto1995, tips: you should put the *.user in .gitingore
<clepto1995> οκ
<randomcpp> :)
<GuidoPallemans> randomcpp: thanks anyway, solved the problem now
<randomcpp> clepto1995, where do I find this? '/home/random/Projects/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/DirParser/libdirparserplugin.so' is an invalid ELF object (wrong cpu architecture)
<clepto1995> hakermania, ^
<clepto1995> hakermania, its hakermania's
<hakermania> MINE!
<clepto1995> hakermania, compile it for 64bit
<clepto1995> :P
<hakermania> clepto1995, I cannot compile 64 in 32 bit. What's the problem?
<clepto1995> hakermania, see above
<randomcpp> clepto1995, you should distribute the sources
<clepto1995> hakermania, push them to your github or something
<randomcpp> not the precompiled lib
<hakermania> clepto1995, you already have the source. Make it available online so as to let anyone build it.
<clepto1995> randomcpp, https://github.com/Clepto/dirParserPlugin
<randomcpp> clepto1995, thanks
<clepto1995> randomcpp, any luck?
<randomcpp> clepto1995, sorry I'm diving in regex atm, if I reemerge I'll have a look I promise!
<clepto1995> no problem
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-27
<clepto1995> randomcpp, I'm going to bed, if you find anything send me an email (you can find it on github) or wait until tomorrow
<randomcpp> ok sure :)
<clepto1995> goodnight
<randomcpp> goodnight
<hakermania> Good night from me, too!
<GuidoPallemans> just pushed my latest sources to github on my github app: https://github.com/brambram/GithubClient
<rschroll> Is it possible to individually style the values in a ValueSelector?
<rschroll> I'm trying to make a font selector, and it'd be nice for each option to be in that font
<oSoMoN> good morning
<gusch> oSoMoN: hi can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-unified-multi-pick/+merge/182278
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure, will do
<clepto1995> randomcpp, I find a workaround.. I changed the UI a bit :)
<randomcpp> error on first launch file:///home/random/Projects/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/Storage.js:23: Error: no such table: notes Unable to execute statement
<randomcpp> tip: in the creation page, the action "create"  should be something like "save"
<clepto1995> randomcpp, did you get pasted the error?
<randomcpp> tip: the add tags should a dialog no a pointless popup
<clepto1995> randomcpp, why pointless? I prefer popup
<randomcpp> clepto1995, I think a dialog is preferred by the HIGs
<randomcpp> clepto1995, I can't save a new note
<clepto1995> randomcpp, yes, for the user need to make a choice
<randomcpp> file:///home/random/Projects/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/pages/CreateNotePage.qml:37: TypeError: Cannot read property '0' of undefined
<randomcpp> I think that's caused by the first error
<randomcpp> file:///home/random/Projects/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/Storage.js:23: Error: no such table: notes Unable to execute statement
<randomcpp> no category has been loaded
<randomcpp> and I can't add a new one either
<clepto1995> randomcpp, wait a sec
<clepto1995> randomcpp, comment line 156 in CNotes.qml
<clepto1995> and run
<randomcpp> oh now it works :)
<randomcpp> category page is there yet, right?
<clepto1995> randomcpp, for testing purposes close the app, uncomment the line and re-run
<randomcpp> isn't*
<clepto1995> randomcpp, its there but I don't if its works due to changes to the files structure and UI
<randomcpp> clepto1995, it runs without errors, but I don't have the entry I've created
<clepto1995> randomcpp, if you want to test the app properly please wait until the next upadte
<randomcpp> okok
<clepto1995> randomcpp, its all gone to work then except u1db and maybe links
<dpm> hi m-b-o, good afternoon! We've got but we've got a session for Calculator & Weather at UDS today: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/2013-08-27/display? I'm telling you the same as I said to WebbyIT: if you are around and you'd like to participate, your input will be very useful! :)
<m-b-o> hi dpm :)
<dpm> hey :)
<randomcpp> clepto1995, if you want you can test my app https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon
<m-b-o> I'm at the office.. I'll try to follow on irc
<randomcpp> I've got a really nice feature yesterday :)
<clepto1995> randomcpp, I will as soon as I finished the convergence thing...
<dpm> thanks m-b-o!
<seb128> nic-doffay, hey
<nic-doffay> seb128, hey
<seb128> nic-doffay, do you have any news about the optionselector landing?
<seb128> nic-doffay, we need it in other projects :/
<nic-doffay> seb128, made another addition on friday
<seb128> can't you just land it as it is and make addition in further iterations later?
<nic-doffay> seb128, the subtext was one of the additions.
<nic-doffay> Aswell as an icon for the wifi too.
<nic-doffay> Which I assumed might be needed.
<seb128> there is always stuff to improve/fix, that shouldn't block landing though
<seb128> right, they are
<seb128> but if they come later that's fine
<nic-doffay> Either way kalikiana should be able to review it later today and it will land.
<seb128> we better be blocked on some missing features than being blocked on starting using it at all
<nic-doffay> As soon as he has a a moment.
<seb128> ok, great
<nic-doffay> seb128, I'll do my best to land it today.
<seb128> thanks!
<nic-doffay> the code is done at least.
<GuidoPallemans> anyone here has any experience on changing the elements inside a repeater drastically?
<clepto1995> is someone from the gallery app here?
<GuidoPallemans> is it possible to set the background color of a page's title?
<clepto1995> GuidoPallemans, try headerColor
<GuidoPallemans> clepto1995: thanks!
<GuidoPallemans> clepto1995: doesn't work
<GuidoPallemans> I want my header bar to not be transparent, how can I do that?
<clepto1995> GuidoPallemans, what you mean not to be transparent? It isn't
<GuidoPallemans> it is :D
<GuidoPallemans> I have a flickable that slides under the title
<clepto1995> GuidoPallemans, thats another thing
<GuidoPallemans> but it shouldn't, it should stop at the bottom of the title
<clepto1995> GuidoPallemans, https://plus.google.com/101694416703170881163/posts/AGKekSoLTHw
<GuidoPallemans> ah yes, thanks
<clepto1995> :)
<WebbyIT> dpm, thanks to help by boiko we have the fix for critical bug merged \o/
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1179422/+merge/181010
<dpm> \o/ WebbyIT, boiko, nice work!
<GuidoPallemans> hey guys, join #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1
<om26er> mhall119, hey, where can I see today's keynote ?
<WebbyIT> hi christina :) Do you have a plot for the uds session or we will improvise?
<mhall119> om26er: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21887/intro-and-keynote/
<mhall119> om26er: if/when youtube is done processing it
<om26er> mhall119, can you point me to a direct youtube link (if you can) youtube is blocked here so i'd use that link with a proxy
<mhall119> om26er: http://www.youtube.com/embed/zMCxHYKjAx0
<om26er> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> np
<christina> WebbyIT, hello!!!
<christina> WebbyIT, i have something prepared but we shall improvise :)
<christina> WebbyIT, just something to go through how we came up with the concepts :) see you in a bit!
<om26er> does anyone know how can I see which version of the touch image I have on my phone ?
<WebbyIT> christina, sounds good :) See you soon!
<dholbach> hello everybody - if you are interested in apps and hardware requirements, we're currently talking about it in http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21933/community-1308-app-story-hardware-requirements/
<dholbach> and we're in #ubuntu-uds-community-1 as well
<WebbyIT> christina_ dpm, can you send me a link for the hangout?
<dpm> WebbyIT, done :)
<WebbyIT> thanks dpm :)
<hakermania> What signal should I catch in order to shutdown gracefully my application during shutdown? I can catch SIGHUP, SIGINT and SIGTERM, and I thought that these would be enough. When I use kill -15 PID my process exits gracefully, but not when I shutdown my pc normally
<hakermania> I thought that SIGTERM (15) would be enough.
<boiko> om26er: hi
<om26er> boiko, hey
<boiko> om26er: could you please give me some help understanding why this MR is failing: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/address-book-app/launch_dialer_and_messaging_reapply/+merge/182202
<om26er> boiko, address-book-app : Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony-plugin but it is not installable
<om26er> that's cause of the failure on a maguro
<boiko> om26er: ouch! the package changed name, sorry, I didn't notice that :/
<om26er> boiko, what's the name of the new package ?
<boiko> om26er: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony0.1
<om26er> boiko, its fine till 0.1 (why the number in the package name btw?)
<om26er> its like unity8  :p unity8 7.81 :D
<boiko> om26er: well, that seems to be the naming scheme used by all qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-* packages
<seb128> boiko, om26er: that's the abi version (the import number)
<seb128> that's so we can do smooth transitions when the abi change
<boiko> seb128: makes sense
<seb128> by having different versions installed at the same time
<seb128> what source has the issue?
<seb128> boiko, I fixed dialer-app and messaging-app today
<boiko> seb128: it is an MR on lp:address-book-app
<boiko> seb128: already fixed it
<seb128> or, address-book-app ... sorry, that one is not in the archive so we didn't catch it
<seb128> boiko, great
<boiko> om26er: hi, is this the test you fixed yesterday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1217307
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217307 in touch-preview-images "TestCommunicationPanel.test_send_button_disable_on_clear test failure on mako devices" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> boiko, yes it is. Is that not fixed ?
<boiko> om26er: I think it is, it is just missing a release
<boiko> om26er: even if we are switching to the new apps for tomorrow image,we better get this fix released
<om26er> boiko, how do we release a new package ?
<om26er> there was auto release enabled for that project, not sure if it was re-enabled by francis as well
<boiko> om26er: we have do debcommit a saucy series changelog entry, I'll do that and ask you to review/approve
<boiko> om26er: it was in daily release, but we had to switch that off while libmessaging-menu from phablet was not yet in saucy
<om26er> boiko, ah - ok
<boiko> om26er: it could be re-enabled, but I don't think it is worth at this point
<om26er> boiko, yeah, just do a manual release. I don't think there is going to be another release after this one
<boiko> indeed
<boiko> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/phone-app/release_0.59.24/+merge/182478
<om26er> boiko, approved
<boiko> om26er: thanks!
<zyga> ok
<zyga> mhall119: so let's talk here
<mhall119> hi zyga!
<mhall119> so I think we can safely assume python 2.7 for deployments of the api website
<mhall119> I don't know about development environments though, I'd have to check what the 12.04 had
<zyga> mhall119: you should fix your bzr author name
<zyga> mhall119: you got one commit without your name I think
<zyga> mhall119: it has 2.7
<zyga> mhall119: so it's okay
<mhall119> yeah, the one without my full name was probably done on a server
<mhall119> my laptop is properly setup
<zyga> mhall119: what's the license?
<mhall119> zyga: AGPLv3
<zyga> k
<zyga> I'll add that too
<zyga> mhall119: 3 or 3+?
<mhall119> it's not specified yet, but 3+ would be best I think
<mefrio> is there any gallery app developer?
<mhall119> mefrio: try in #ubuntu-touch if they aren't in here
<wellsb> i can't seem to change a gradient's colors dynamically by modifying a variable like I can a color.  Oh well.  There are other ways..
<mefrio> mhall119, ok thanks
<zyga> mhall119: first branch up
<mhall119> \o/
<zyga> mhall119: let me do a merge request
<mhall119> it never fails, every time I start a new project the first contributions from other people are either a COPYING file or a setup.py file :)
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/ubuntu-api-website/setup.py/+merge/182483
<zyga> mhall119: I'll add COPYING now
<mhall119> :)
<zyga> mhall119: another branch up
 * zyga loves using git-lp
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/ubuntu-api-website/license/+merge/182484
<zyga> mhall119: I'll do some basic code copyright cleanup and south work next
<zyga> but now I need some food
<mhall119> zyga: nice, thanks!
<mhall119> zyga: both approved and merged
<zyga> mhall119: cool
<GuidoPallemans> mhall119: when will the new api website arrive?
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: when it's capable of replacing the static API docs we currently have
<mhall119> before 13.10 I hope
<GuidoPallemans> oh ok
<GuidoPallemans> anyone ever had an error TypeError: Converting circular structure to JSON
<GuidoPallemans> nik90_: do you work for ubuntu/canonical?
<boiko> om26er_: is this a jenkins error or is it something else: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/address-book-app/launch_dialer_and_messaging_reapply/+merge/182202
<om26er_> boiko, its different, internet stopped working on a device due to some reason
<om26er_> i'll kick it
<boiko> om26er_: thanks!
<wellsb> Can somebody verify this bug report: Bug #1217578  I guess the temporary workaround is to create my own button w/ mousearea and rectangle
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217578 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Button does not reflect changes to GradientStop.color" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217578
<boiko> wellsb: if you are to create your own button, use an AbstractButton as a base, then you just need to implement the visual
<boiko> wellsb: that until this gradient bug gets fixed
<wellsb> Good idea
<randomcpp> mhall119, ping
<randomcpp> mefrio, ping you too
<mefrio> randomcpp, pong
<mhall119> randomcpp: pong
<randomcpp> mhall119, do you have any documentation on how conditional layouts should be used?
<mhall119> randomcpp: you mean from a design perspective or an implementation perspective?
<randomcpp> implementation perspective, if there's a way it's mean to be coded
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/ubuntu-layouts.html has a 7-page walkthrough of how to do it
<randomcpp> because at the moment I change some configuration simply based on a variable
<mhall119> definitely read through all those pages I linkted to
<mhall119> it's very comprehensive
<mhall119> http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/get-started/responding-to-orientation has some design ideas
<randomcpp> thanks
<mhall119> np
<randomcpp> because at the moment, in the recipe page view for example, I'm using a grid that changes the number of columns as the app width increment
<mhall119> randomcpp: there's an example of doing exactly that I believe
<randomcpp> yeah but I'm calculating the width of the children "manually", I shouldn't do this..
<GuidoPallemans> does the scrollbar component work? I don't see it
<GuidoPallemans> but it isnt giving any errors
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-28
 * snwh is away: Away
 * snwh is back (gone 00:04:41)
<dpm> good morning all
<mihir_> hi all good morning :)
<WebbyIT> I need a help to use Behavior. I have a listView and I want to change the positionView, so I have this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6035800/ and for behavior I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/6035801/
<WebbyIT> But It doesn't work, what's wrong?
<dpm> hi WebbyIT, good morning, I've had a chat with mihir this morning, and as you're already working on some bugs and he's got none assigned at the moment, it might be good to pass some of your bugs to him. Would you be ok for you to pass the assignment of bug 1210082 to mihir for him to work on it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1210082 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Change of sign operation only works from the second operand onwards" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210082
<WebbyIT> dpm, yes, no problem :)
<WebbyIT> dpm, I think he is working on it, because he asked me about it one hour ago
<dpm> WebbyIT, thanks. Yeah, we talked about coordinating with you before starting working on it
<dpm> bzoltan, who's the expert on listview/positionview on your team? Could someone give WebbyIT a hand with his question and the code he pasted? ^^
<WebbyIT> dpm thanks :)
<randomcpp> is there a way or a method to know if the app is running on the desktop or on a phone/tablet?
<AskUbuntu> Behavior on listView | http://askubuntu.com/q/338276
<WebbyIT> dpm, I'm not sure how to fix bug 1198842
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1198842 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Keyboard partly overlaps keypad instead of covering it" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198842
<WebbyIT> Well, I don't understand what is the expected behavior
<dpm> WebbyIT, the expected behaviour is that whenever the keyboard appears, the numeric keypad is hidden
<WebbyIT> dpm, ok, thanks :)
<dpm> WebbyIT, right now it is not hidden, so when the keyboard shows up, it overlaps it, and as the keyboard's height is lower than the height from the keypad, you can see the keypad from behind
<dpm> Does that make it clearer?
<WebbyIT> dpm, yes, now it's clear, thanks :)
<dpm> perfect :)
<mihir> dpm: thank you...I'll look it into it I have already spent some of time but still will look and will revert back
<dpm> thanks mihir
<mihir> WebbyIT: Thank you :)
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<bigcalm> I need to be able to call system commands from within a QML app. Looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/288494/run-system-commands-from-qml-app it's something that was being considered back in April. Is this going to be available, or do I need to learn C++?
<bigcalm> dpm: I've been told that you might know something about the above? :)
<dpm> hi bigcalm, let me have a look...
<bigcalm> Thanks :)
<dpm> bigcalm, afaik, we don't have anything like that on the SDK right now, so you'll probably have to write a C++ plugin to do the command call and then talk to your QML frontend. What kind of command are you trying to run?
<bigcalm> dpm: it'll be for a binary in this particular project. But I'm looking at using gphoto2 for another project. Python has hooks but I don't think QML does
<bigcalm> dpm: thanks for letting me know what's happening with the SDK. I'll see what I can work out :)
<dpm> bigcalm, in this case it'd make more sense to write the binary as a C++ extension that your QML frontend calls. As per gphoto2, I'd suggest looking for an alternative with Qt bindings, researching if someone has written bindings for it, or write the bindings yourself
<dpm> no worries :)
<bzoltan> dpm: for listview/positionview  issues ping timp
<dpm> WebbyIT, ^
<dpm> thanks bzoltan
<WebbyIT> thanks bzoltan
<timp> gusch: is the share menu missing from gallery-app? and the "add photo to album" popover acts weird
<timp> or maybe today's image is completely a mess...
<WebbyIT> timp, please, can you help me with a ListView?
<WebbyIT> I need a help to use Behavior. I have a listView and I want to change the positionView, so I have this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6035800/ and for behavior I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/6035801/
<gusch> timp: the share changed to the new component, was worked nice 2 days ago
<gusch> timp: I didn't use/touch that popover since ages
<timp> WebbyIT: I don't see anything obviously wrong with that, but perhaps the listview overrides behaviors on contentY.
<timp> WebbyIT: maybe its not possible for listviews
<timp> WebbyIT: fyi, for ValueSelector I used a transition, not behavior
<WebbyIT> timp, ok thanks
<timp> WebbyIT: fyi2, we have UbuntuNumberAnimation that you can use instead of NumberAnimation. It has some pre-defined durations/speeds of animations (but it won't solve your problem)
<WebbyIT> timp, it's not a real problem, because it's work with another trick, but boiko asked me if was possible to use Behavior
<WebbyIT> timp, so, if is not possible, no problem :)
<timp> gusch: ok, thanks. I see there were some small changes in UITK popover, but not very recently
<timp> gusch: and some other things don't work for me also on the tablet. perhaps I should test on phone instead
<timp> (the other things are not gallery-app related)
<gusch> timp: oh - I should work on the gallery again ;)
<timp> gusch: did someone take over gallery from you? or is nobody working on it now?
<randomcpp> can anyone help me with ConditionalLayouts?
<clepto1995> randomcpp, what you need?
<randomcpp> clepto1995, I have two conditionals
<randomcpp> the first show only one widget
<randomcpp> the second shows a rectangle (sidebar) and the previous widget
<randomcpp> when I start the app with the second conditionallayout (when: width > fixedvalue) and I switch between the two layouts by changing the app width everything works as expected
<randomcpp> but if I start the app with the first layout and then switch to the second by increasing the app width, the rectangle (sidebar) doesn't show up
<randomcpp> but the other widget changes its position and size as expected
<clepto1995> neither does in my app
<clepto1995> Q/
<clepto1995> :/ can't really help i guess
<clepto1995> actually I does work in my app
<clepto1995> sorry :P
<clepto1995> are all widgets visible?
<randomcpp> I didn't changed the visibilty at all
<randomcpp> I shouldn't accordingly to documentation
<clepto1995> can you paste the conditional layouts?
<randomcpp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6036265/
<bigcalm> I'm trying to implement this http://askubuntu.com/questions/308968/how-can-i-run-a-command-from-a-qml-script but I'm not seeing the option to create a project of the type "Ubuntu Touch/Simple UI with C++ Backend". I really know diddly sqat c++, so not sure where to go from here. Any pointers?
<randomcpp> bigcalm, if you want you can take my cmakelists from https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon
<randomcpp> (I prefer cmake rather than qmake)
 * bigcalm has a gander
<bigcalm> randomcpp: thanks
<randomcpp> np
<clepto1995> randomcpp, thats weird... we have look-alike codes and it works on me... I don't know
<clepto1995> randomcpp, If I were you I'd play a little with the width and anchors
<clepto1995> and see if it appears
<randomcpp> clepto1995, I really don't get it
<randomcpp> clepto1995, have you updated recently? I updated yesterday evening, maybe they've introduced some bugs
<clepto1995> randomcpp, no I haven't
<randomcpp> clepto1995, if I push my code, would you please a look at it? :)
<clepto1995> randomcpp, ok
<clepto1995> randomcpp, I currently having an odd problem myself with a listview, maybe you can help me later :P
<randomcpp> ofc :)
<randomcpp> clepto1995, ok I've pushed the code
<randomcpp> instructions are available in the README for the c++ plugin
<clepto1995> randomcpp, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6036377/
<randomcpp> clepto1995, remove those lines
 * hakermania is now known as hakermania
<randomcpp> clepto1995, you should install those libraries, they are available in the sdk ppa
<clepto1995> randomcpp, you should add them to the README
<clepto1995> randomcpp, tell me what to do after i run the app
<randomcpp> go to search page
<randomcpp> swipe the toolbar and click search
<randomcpp> you should see a textfield and a button
<randomcpp> if the app width is > 80 gu you should see a sidebar on the left
<clepto1995> randomcpp, ok, give me a sex
<clepto1995> sec*
<clepto1995> :P
<randomcpp> clepto1995, take you time i'll be afk for lunch (~30 mins)
<clepto1995> randomcpp|lunch, no idea man... I suspect it has to do with width etc but I can't get it to show
<clepto1995|away> randomcpp|lunch, add Component.onCompleted: print(parent.width) on line 71 i.e , open search page, resize and you get a negative width (?)
<randomcpp|lunch> clepto1995|away, nice
<randomcpp> clepto1995|away, yeah but .onDestruction the widths are correct
<randomcpp> clepto1995|away, and on the sidebar the width is fixed to units.gu(35)
<randomcpp> clepto1995|away, If I add the sidebar in the first conditional then it shows up
<mefrio> randomcpp, are you working on conditional layout with a sidebar?
<randomcpp> mefrio, yeah but not the iBelieve's sidebar
<mefrio> randomcpp, ok
<randomcpp> mefrio, I'm having problems with conditional in general
<mefrio> randomcpp, what do you need to do?
<mefrio> randomcpp, I tested latest commit and the UI is a bit messed
<randomcpp> mefrio, don't look at the editpage
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu SDK on Ubuntu 13.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/338387
<WebbyIT> dpm, there is a tag for bugs related only to device?
<WebbyIT> dpm, bugs that don't affects computer, I mean
<randomcpp> can't I define a ItemLayout without a height and width? and leave these property to the item itself?
<randomcpp> ok solved
<randomcpp> I need to specify the ItemLayout height
<randomcpp> but I can use buttonId.height without ending in a loop
<om26er> how do i set up a armhf environment on my x86 system to build some arm debs ?
<Laney> om26er: sbuild can do that; mk-sbuild --arch armhf saucy
<om26er> Laney, cool, trying that
<Laney> qemu isn't perfect, mind
<om26er> Laney, it says: W: Retrying failed download of http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/saucy/main/binary-armhf/Packages.bz2
<om26er> but I can download that thing separately fine
<om26er> what could be wrong
<Laney> don't know
<Laney> that message comes from debootstrap
<clepto1995> iBelieve, hi!
<iBelieve> clepto1995, hi
<clepto1995> do you have a minute to help me with something?
<iBelieve> clepto1995, sure
<randomcpp> iBelieve, ping
<iBelieve> randomcpp, pong
<iBelieve> clepto1995, what do you want help with?
<randomcpp> I'm trying to use your sidebar
<randomcpp> but when I try to put a ListView inside I only see the first item
<clepto1995> iBelieve, wait, i'll explain
<clepto1995> iBelieve, pull the latest commit and run the app
<iBelieve> randomcpp, can you open up the Sidebar.qml file and see if there is a Flickable in it? I don't know what version you're using. I made some changes recently to it.
<iBelieve> clepto1995, okay
<randomcpp> iBelieve, I've pulled the repo this morning
<iBelieve> randomcpp, was it working before?
<randomcpp> that's the first time I'm using that actually
<clepto1995> iBelieve, then create a note with just title and body, swipe it so it moves to the archive and on the toolbar click archive
<iBelieve> clepto1995, one sec, it's cloning right now
<clepto1995> let me know when you are ready
<randomcpp> iBelieve, btw there's a flickable in Sidebar.qml
<iBelieve> randomcpp, I'm thinking it's because of the Flickable. I'll try something in a second or two
<iBelieve> clepto1995, when I run it, I get module "DirParser" is not installed
<clepto1995> iBelieve, you have 64bit?
<iBelieve> clepto1995, yes
<clepto1995> iBelieve, give me a couple of minutes to solve some stuff
<clepto1995> sorty
<clepto1995> sorry*
<iBelieve> clepto1995, okay, no problem
<iBelieve> randomcpp, I
<iBelieve> randomcpp, I
<randomcpp> iBelieve, yes
<iBelieve> randomcpp, I'm going to try changing some code to work if it has a flickable child (listview)
<iBelieve> randomcpp, (sorry, I kept hitting enter by mistake)
<randomcpp> iBelieve, I've just introduced the extraWideAspect xD
<clepto1995> iBelieve, pull this https://github.com/Clepto/dirParserPlugin and compile
<iBelieve> randomcpp, what's that?
<iBelieve> clepto1995, okay
<randomcpp> something like desktop mode, with a 3 column layout
<randomcpp> for width > 130 gu
<clepto1995> then move the *.so in DirParser to the same folder on CNotes folder
<iBelieve> randomcpp, ah, cool
<iBelieve> randomcpp, I fixed the Sidebar, I'll push in just a second and explain how to do what you're trying to do
<randomcpp> ok thanks
<iBelieve> clepto1995, I'm compiling it right now
<iBelieve> randomcpp, okay, just pushed. With the updated version, just set autoFlick to false to disable the built-in flickable and allow anchors.fill to work
<randomcpp> ok now it works thank you
<iBelieve> randomcpp, good!
<iBelieve> clepto1995, I copied *.so to the root cnotes-ubuntu-touch folder and also the DirFolder directory inside that, and I still got the error
<iBelieve> clepto1995, I figured it out.
<clepto1995> iBelieve, ok
<clepto1995> run, create note, swipe it
<iBelieve> clepto1995, the run target in the Makefile doesn't include the local directory when running qmlscene
<clepto1995> iBelieve, i don't know what that means, its hakermania's plugin
<iBelieve> clepto1995, can't save a new note. I get this error: file:///data/mspencer/Programs/showdown/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/pages/CreateNotePage.qml:39: TypeError: Cannot read property '0' of undefined
<clepto1995> ok that weird
<clepto1995> i don't get that
<clepto1995> what did you added?
<clepto1995> in the note i mean
<neokore> ballons, are you available for an autopilot doubt?
<iBelieve> clepto1995, all I did was start the app, create a new note, and add a title.
<iBelieve> clepto1995, I also got this error: file:///data/mspencer/Programs/showdown/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/Storage.js:229: Error: no such table: categories Unable to execute statement
<clepto1995> iBelieve, that the problem, line 162 CNotes.qml commented it
<neokore> sorry I mean balloons (missed the second o)
<hakermania> iBelieve, clepto1995 , I don't know QML, but I do know the basic libs of Qt pretty well. The plugin is mine. Did I do something wrong?
<clepto1995> iBelieve, run, close, uncomment and re-run
<iBelieve> clepto1995, now it works!
<randomcpp> does anyone know how to set an animation when the layout changes? (I'm using ConditionalLayouts)
<iBelieve> hakermania, no, the problem was I wasn't including your plugin in the QML include path
<hakermania> iBelieve, good.
<iBelieve> randomcpp, I don't use ConditionalLayouts. I just use negative/zero margins and a Behavior to make things slide on and off the screen
<randomcpp> iBelieve, yeah that's what I using before too
<randomcpp> ConditionalLayouts seems to be recommended
<randomcpp> but they work awfully
<balloons> neokore, what's up? :-0
 * balloons waves at iBelieve 
<randomcpp> I think I'll switch back to Grids and margins
<iBelieve> randomcpp, I think ConditionalLayouts is more for when other types of layouts won't work, like when you want to switch from Row/Column view to flow mode
<iBelieve> clepto1995, so I archived the note and then went to Archived notes. What next?
<clepto1995> in the toolbar click notes, its empty right?
<randomcpp> iBelieve, the worst part is that you need to specify a height and a width
<randomcpp> each time
<randomcpp> for each item
<Mihir> dpm:  are session still airing ?
<iBelieve> clepto1995, no, I each time I go to notes, there is a note there, and then I archive it and go to Archived Notes, and there is another one there. They just keep growing
<clepto1995> iBelieve, bugs keeps appearing :@
<wellsb> As it turns out, GradientStop.color is a non-notifyable property.  There must be another way to resolve Bug #1217578
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217578 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Button does not reflect changes to GradientStop.color" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217578
<clepto1995> iBelieve, wait to rethink my logic
<clepto1995> quick question, when an item is swiped from a listview its removed from the model too?
<iBelieve> clepto1995, no. you have to do it yourself.
<iBelieve> clepto1995, because the list item has no concept of how your model works
<clepto1995> i get a weird error when trying to remove it
<clepto1995> iBelieve, QQmlVMEMetaObject: Internal error - attempted to evaluate a function in an invalid context
<iBelieve> clepto1995, but I think there is a much better and simpler way to handle archived tasks then by using two separate models
<clepto1995> iBelieve, thats what i do
<iBelieve> clepto1995, I would suggest using just one model, and then in your views, use visible to control whether your task is shown or not
<clepto1995> iBelieve, thats not a bad idea
<clepto1995> i have to refactor a lot of code :/
<gusch> boiko tmoenicke I'd need someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-content-hub/+merge/180378
<iBelieve> clepto1995, also, another thing. Why don't you try using a yellow/tan Suru theme like the built-in Notes app? It would probably portray your app's intent better and would help it to stand our from other apps that use the same purple-pink Suru theme
<randomcpp> iBelieve, so you don't use Ubuntu.Layouts at all?
<iBelieve> randomcpp, no. For convergent layouts I do two things: use my Sidebar widget, which works by changing leftMargin from 0 to -width with a Behavior, and some nasty hacks to the page stack to insert or remove an in-between page when switching layouts
<randomcpp> thanks for the explanation :)
<randomcpp> I find Layouts a bit useless too for what I need to do
<iBelieve> What I really want is a page stack that lefts me have invisible pages on the stack so they only show in small mode, since the info is provided elsewhere in wide mode.
<iBelieve> ** lets
<nik90_> randomcpp, iBelieve: hi :)
<nik90_> been terribly busy past few days.
<nik90_> so havent tried you guys latest build
<iBelieve> nik90_, hi :)
<nik90_> iBelieve: I am trying to authenticate into trello
<randomcpp> nik90_, \o/
<nik90_> iBelieve: what do I type in the authenticate box?
<nik90_> randomcpp: saw your blog post. Nice work!
<randomcpp> thanks :)
<nik90_> randomcpp: I am yet to try to myself. But will do so today
<nik90_> randomcpp: have you figured how to package the c++ code in the click package?
<iBelieve> nik90_, I'm hoping to replace that with OAuth, so it isn't very good. Click the authenticate button, it will open up a web page to authenticate, when done, copy the link to the box
<iBelieve> nik90_, then the Authenticate button will turn into an Ok button. Click that
<nik90_> iBelieve: got it working :)
<randomcpp> nik90_, tomorrow or this weekend I'll talk with a click dev or expert :)
<nik90_> iBelieve: so it is only read only at the moment?
<nik90_> randomcpp: perfect! May I ask a favour then? Can you blog about it if you figure it out. Will really help everyone out.
<randomcpp> nik90_, today I've lost a lot of time with the ConditionalLayouts just to remove all of them in the evening :)
<randomcpp> nik90_, sure I will!
<nik90_> randomcpp: how come?
<iBelieve> nik90_, yes, I haven't figured out how to do HTTP PUT for saving stuff. I was able to create a new project using POST, I haven't figured out how to show the project while it is being created
<randomcpp> nik90_, I'll continue to use the old method, with the Grids
<randomcpp> I don't need special layouts
<nik90_> randomcpp: ah okay. but wasnt the landscape interface different from the portrait layout?
<randomcpp> no not really
<nik90_> iBelieve: okay. Will you use OAuth to connect it to Ubuntu Online Accounts? I saw that answer in your askubuntu question
<nik90_> randomcpp: okay. go ahead with whatever best suits your purpose
<iBelieve> nik90_, I get an error from Trello saying the browser isn't supported. Plus I'm not sure how the Online Accounts plugin would work with the competition and click packages and stuff
<iBelieve> nik90_, but it looks like it would be really nice and easy to use. I definitely want to use that if I can
<randomcpp> nik90_, with my solution I can easily add animations too
<nik90_> iBelieve: I would guess the first step is to coordinate with kenvandine to get trello support merged into onlinen accounts first
<nik90_> iBelieve: this way you can then just leverage it
<iBelieve> nik90_, Where should I contact him? By pinging him here?
<nik90_> iBelieve: here or in g+
<nik90_> randomcpp: true
<nik90_> randomcpp: although with conditional layouts the animations should work as well since it is effectively changing x and y
<iBelieve> nik90_, I'm not that familiar with Google+, so I guess I'll just try here
<nik90_> iBelieve: fair enough. btw the date widget is not appearing for me
<nik90_> PopupUtils.open(): Failed to create the popup object.
<nik90_> QQmlComponent: Component is not ready
<nik90_> that's the error I get
<iBelieve> nik90_, try to update the ubuntu-ui-extras
<nik90_> i did
<nik90_> will make a clean start and try again
<randomcpp> nik90_, yeah but that was a bit awkward
<randomcpp> nik90_, iBelieve http://i.imgur.com/zEt5CGl.png
<iBelieve> randomcpp, wow, nice job!
<nik90_> randomcpp: nice utilization of the width!
<randomcpp> iBelieve, that's the extraWideAspect xD
<nik90_> randomcpp: you could use a similar layout while searching as well
<iBelieve> randomcpp, ah, cool
<nik90_> randomcpp: what you do you mean? this is the tablet width?
<randomcpp> then my screen isn't large enough to test a superWideAspect
<randomcpp> nik90_, what's the table width?
<randomcpp> I mean how much gus
<nik90_> randomcpp: no idea.
<iBelieve> nik90_, I got the same error too :(
<randomcpp> nik90_, extraWide triggers at 130 gu
<nik90_> iBelieve: ah!
<nik90_> randomcpp: I will try to find this from mhall119 and others. It would be useful for other app developers to know how much width a tablet, phone and a desktop can be
<randomcpp> great :D
<randomcpp> http://imgur.com/a/uRX5z <-- search
<iBelieve> nik90_, Grrr... I forgot to push the commits I made. I'm on my 13.04 system instead of 13.10, so I don't have the latest either :(
<randomcpp> nik90_, unfortunately I can't implement local search at the moment
<iBelieve> nik90_, now it works! I just pushed the commits
<nik90_> randomcpp, iBelieve, clepto1995: You guys like the new icons that lucas made?
<nik90_> iBelieve: lol
<randomcpp> where where where? :)
<clepto1995> randomcpp, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList
<nik90_> randomcpp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList
<iBelieve> nik90_, looks awesome! I need to pull them from the list and add them to my project
<clepto1995> nik90_, yeah!
<clepto1995> seriously conditional layouts are a mess
<nik90_> randomcpp: lucas and snwh are awesome guys building out icons for you guys!
<nik90_> say thanks if you see them on google+ or irc
<clepto1995> snwh, thanks man!
<nik90_> that table is becoming bigger :P
<iBelieve> nik90_, snwh is also helping me with a UI design for Trello lists since my UI doesn't include a place from them
<nik90_> btw iBelieve, randomcpp, clepto1995: I got a nexus 4. So expect some mobile videos of your app (hopefully this weekend)
<nik90_> iBelieve: yes I read it somewhere (in g+ I think)
<randomcpp> nik90_, great :)
<clepto1995> nik90_, I hope I get one too, soon ;)
<nik90_> clepto1995: google made them more cheaper today
<iBelieve> nik90_, awesome! I've been wanting to see how it works with the keyboard in different places
<clepto1995> nik90_, yeah I read about it... I need a new phone but I waiting for the contest to end...
<nik90_> clepto1995: hehe
<randomcpp> clepto1995, me too :p
<nik90_> iBelieve: I will keep that in mind
<clepto1995> nik90_, new version is coming soon with convergence... I hope this weekend will be released
<nik90_> clepto1995: wonderful! looking forward to try it
<clepto1995> nik90_, after that, u1db remains from the list of major features
<clepto1995> nik90_, I have also images and links now ;)
<nik90_> clepto1995: okay
 * nik90_ is going to quickly grab something to eat (5 mins max)
<iBelieve> nik90_, have you tried the new date picker? When I try it, the date is all messed up, but I think that might be because my clock is messed up due to dual-booting Win8.1
<nik90_> iBelieve: i see the correct date (today's date)
<iBelieve> nik90_, oh, good :)
<nik90_> it looks nice
<randomcpp> kalikiana, ping
<randomcpp> kalikiana will hate me by the end of the contest :p
<nik90_> lol
<GuidoPallemans> clepto1995: what does your dirparser do?
<randomcpp> iBelieve, if I put a Column with a repeater in the sidebar, should it automatically flick right?
<iBelieve> randomcpp, yep
<clepto1995> GuidoPallemans, creates/deletes dirs, deletes file and check if a folder exists
<GuidoPallemans> ah ok
<clepto1995> and returns an array for the contents of a folder
<GuidoPallemans> uhu
<GuidoPallemans> don't think I need it, but thanks :D
<GuidoPallemans> wait, can it also download files?
<clepto1995> no
<GuidoPallemans> oh
<mhall119> nik90_: randomcpp: there isn't any defined widths for form factors, and really there shouldn't be as we have tablets and phones that are practically the same now
<nik90_> clepto1995: you might want to ensure that your apps has those priveledges to delete files/dirs later
<nik90_> mhall119: How should a developer add conditions to switch from one layout to another?
<mhall119> choose based on width, or any other relevant criteria
<mhall119> if you have the same screen space available, it shouldn't matter to your layout if it's technically on a phone, tablet or desktop window
<nik90_> ah that's true
<nik90_> randomcpp: so base your interface on the width. It shouldnt matter whether it is a phone, tablet or desktop. Ofcourse you need to come up with sensible widths
<nik90_> but I think that is more of experimenting
<randomcpp> mhall119, is there a way to know if my app is running on a phone/tablet or on a desktop?
<randomcpp> mhall119, because on the desktop I'd like to restore the window as it was the last time it was opened
<mhall119> randomcpp: you can try and do that every time, it just won't have any affect on phone and tablet
<randomcpp> mhall119, ok thanks
<mhall119> np
<kalikiana> randomcpp: hey dude, what's up
<randomcpp> kalikiana, I saw your last bugfix, now does the entry deletion work?
<kalikiana> randomcpp: if you have the latest update, yes.
<randomcpp> yes I do, how should I delete an entry?
<kalikiana> database.putDoc('', 'some-id')
<randomcpp> ok thank you :)
<gusch> boiko bfiller I'd really like to get that landed https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-content-hub/+merge/180378
<clepto1995> if a call update() on a listview element does its contents update?
<nik90_> clepto1995: it depends on the listview element. What is it?
<nik90_> clepto1995: a listview will automatically update if its *elements* change.
<nik90_> So it depends on what type of *element* you are using
<boiko> gusch: I can review it, sorry, I had to run some errands
<gusch> boiko: thx
<clepto1995> nik90_, I need to show specific items from a listmodel according to a condition
<clepto1995> i.e if condition is true show #1, #2 #3
<clepto1995> and if later I change the condition I want to show items #4 #5 #6
<nik90_> clepto1995: okay. Then why not just use the "visible" property to do that?
<nik90_> visible: condition
<clepto1995> nik90_, and will they update automatically?
<nik90_> clepto1995: yeah
<clepto1995> nik90_, i'll give a try later
<nik90_> basically you are connecting visible to that condition. So if condition changes, then visible should work
<nik90_> okay
<nik90_> let me know if it works
<clepto1995> ok
<randomcpp> nik90_, I've pushed the latest modifications on the layouts, the first page has a sidebar that doesn't work at the moment, don't mind that :)
<randomcpp> I only promise that will
<randomcpp> this evening I'll implement the social sharing stuff
<nik90_> ooh cool
<nik90_> will try it now
<randomcpp> nik90_, if you use the online search (I suggest you to try that, it's pretty cool) tell me if you find a website not supported
<randomcpp> (probably more than one) and please open an issue
<randomcpp> so I can keep track on what's missing :)
<randomcpp> of*
<nik90_> randomcpp: what do you mean by finding a website not supported? I only search for recipes. How would I identify the websites?
<nik90_> randomcpp: Also isn't it possible to save a recipe I found online?
<randomcpp> nik90_, you mean by copy/pasting the link in the app?
<nik90_> randomcpp: no when I click on a online recipe, it shows it. Can I swipe up the toolbar and save it from there?
<randomcpp> you have to swipe the toolbar > edit > save
<randomcpp> at the moment
<randomcpp> there will be a save button from there
<nik90_> randomcpp: i did that :P But it should just be toolbar > save
<randomcpp> nik90_, I'm going to implement that now :p
<nik90_> :)
<nik90_> randomcpp: also pls try to get the sidebar fixed by this weekend. I want everything to work during my video review :P
<nik90_> randomcpp: 1 last thing. The search option should be shown in a tab as well.
<randomcpp> nik90_, not possible, because that sidebar needs u1db index and query to work
<nik90_> randomcpp: ah, then no worries
<randomcpp> and those are bugged at the moment
<randomcpp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1214538
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214538 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Not indexing documents unless all fields are in the index expression clause" [Critical,Confirmed]
<randomcpp> nik90_, do you mean search page should be in a tab?
<nik90_> randomcpp: what is it now actually?
<nik90_> a pagestack?
<randomcpp> yep
<nik90_> randomcpp: I was just thinking that search is an important feature of your app and shouldnt be hidden in a toolbar. So I was thinking of adding it as a tab
<nik90_> randomcpp: the current search button in the toolbar should be for local recipe search while the search tab is for both (preferably)
<nik90_> or atleast online
<randomcpp> yeah but I won't be able from the recipe page view to go back to search page
<nik90_> my reasoning for that is a toolbar presents options for that page. So in the homepage (which shows local recipes), a search toolbar button should search them.
<nik90_> randomcpp: you can
<nik90_> when you press back in a page, it returns you to the tab you started in
<nik90_> randomcpp: so in this case, it will return you to the search tab
<randomcpp> can I put Tabs { }  inside a Page { } ?
<nik90_> randomcpp: no
<nik90_> randomcpp: your structure should be pagestack -> tabs
<nik90_> and the recipe view should be a page that you push into the pagestack when necessary
<nik90_> so when you press back, it returns to the tab
<nik90_> so pagestack -> tabs, page (same level)
<randomcpp> nik90_, ok now I get it
<randomcpp> I thought it wasn't possible to mix tabs and page in a pagestack
<nik90_> randomcpp: it is allowed officially. Currently done by clock, rss reader
<nik90_> randomcpp: I think they meant that you cant have tabs inside a page
<boiko> gusch: how do I test the MR?
<gusch> boiko: you have some time left - like a few hours? ;)
<boiko> gusch: lol
<boiko> gusch: well, actually I do have a few working hours still, but I do not want to spend all of that testing your MR :)
<gusch> boiko: one needs to get a branch for the content-hub
<gusch> boiko: and then set some env variables
<gusch> boiko: get another branch of the content hub
<gusch> boiko: the start all the involved apps in the right order
<gusch> boiko: and then discover that there is a mismatch in the content-hub libraries atm
<boiko> gusch: uhm, ok, maybe I will just trust you that it works and do just a code review
<gusch> boiko: to see it in action https://plus.google.com/115879243203166014582/posts/6YtqRNaU9zF
<randomcpp> nik90_, ok direct saving works
<gusch> boiko: I guess I will have to fix the one or the other issue, but this MR will help to bootstrap the content hub
<boiko> gusch: ok, makes sense
<randomcpp> I've added an action to open the recipe in the browser
<randomcpp> it just misses and icon and the implementation
<randomcpp> but a line of c++ code should do all the work
<randomcpp> nik90_, I moved those pages as you requested, take a look if it's ok now if you want
<hakermania> I am not a GTK guy - at all. How will i go in adding separators into my application indicator? i am able to add normal actions etc but I cannot find adding separators between actions to the documentation
<hakermania> (I am not building the menu through a char *), but manually.
<GuidoPallemans> hakermania: you may want to ask in ubuntu-devel, this is more for youch apps
<GuidoPallemans> touch*
<hakermania> GuidoPallemans, thanks.
<AskUbuntu> Why does Qt Creator say no active project | http://askubuntu.com/q/338580
<nik90_> randomcpp: you there?
<randomcpp> nik90_, yup
<randomcpp> nik90_, I'm writing an email to f2f.com
<nik90_> randomcpp: in the search results, I do not think it is necessary to show the website. Or is this just for debuggin purpose?
<randomcpp> to ask if they can give me more api calls per day for free
<nik90_> randomcpp: the user does not care where it comes from as long as the rating is good, looks tasty :)
<nik90_> randomcpp: but nice work integrating many online sources. The search results are good
<randomcpp> nik90_, there aren't many
<randomcpp> unfortunately
<randomcpp> and f2f.com is one of the best
<randomcpp> bigoven.com didn't reply me yet
<randomcpp> kitchenmonki has the api broken
<nik90_> randomcpp: try emailing bigoven.com again.
<randomcpp> nik90_, I did two days ago
<randomcpp> no response
<nik90_> oh ok
<randomcpp> on the search results: I actually like the recipe url in the subtext, because maybe I saw a nice recipe on a website
<randomcpp> and I try to search it in my app
<randomcpp> nik90_, the worst problem is the localization
<nik90_> randomcpp: true
<randomcpp> search query/results are only available in english
<randomcpp> nik90_, how do you find the performance of my app? is it fast enough?
<nik90_> randomcpp: yeah, I still need to use it on the phone to check it
<randomcpp> on a nexus 4 shouldn't be much slow
<randomcpp> nik90_, is there any widget to show in-app notification like android ones? (the small black rectangle in the bottom of the screen)
<nik90_> randomcpp: not that I can think of. There is no design yet on how to show notifications
<randomcpp> :/
<nik90_> considering sdk hit beta only in july end, it is okay
<randomcpp> nik90_, okay :)
<randomcpp> nik90_, I don't know how to write email in english correctly (I didn't have a real teacher in high school) do you think this is enough correct http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038166/ ?
<randomcpp> nik90_, sorry if I make you lose time :(
<nik90_> randomcpp: no worries... taking a look now
<randomcpp> thanks a lot :)
<AskUbuntu> Access microphone/record sound from QML? | http://askubuntu.com/q/338610
<clepto1995> nik90, remember the talk we had before about listview?
<nik90_> clepto1995: I need 5 mins
<clepto1995> nik90_, ok
<lgops82ndabn> hello
<randomcpp> clepto1995, I solved the previous problem.
<randomcpp> by not using ConditionalLayouts at all
<randomcpp> >.>
<clepto1995> randomcpp, as far as I can tell Conditional layouts should not be recommended
<clepto1995> its awful
<clepto1995> truly...
<randomcpp> I thought I was the only one having problems :)
<clepto1995> randomcpp, you kidding? I spent 3-4 days trying to make the UI as I wanted
<randomcpp> lol
<nik90_> randomcpp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038265/
<randomcpp> nik90_, you're awesome :)
<nik90_> randomcpp: made some minor adjustments and some restructuring
<nik90_> clepto1995: alrite go :)
<clepto1995> nik90_, listview's elements are updating, regarding visible property, but the don't show in the view
<clepto1995> nik90_, when I change the condition...
<nik90_> clepto1995: okay, lets see if this can be done using another method.
<nik90_> clepto1995: are there many list items that need hiding?
<nik90_> I am assuming you are using a delegate of some sort?
<clepto1995> nik90_, maybe, if the users create many notes
<clepto1995> nik90_, yes, a delegate...
<clepto1995> nik90_, do you want to try the app? maybe you'll find the problem
<nik90_> clepto1995: what was the condition?
<nik90_> clepto1995: sure
<clepto1995> nik90_, the condition is where the archive should be shown or not
<nik90_> archive category?
<clepto1995> nik90_, you will also need to compile this https://github.com/Clepto/dirParserPlugin
<clepto1995> nik90_, its a property, not category
<clepto1995> I pushed
<nik90_> clepto1995: if it is not just qml, please consider having a README.md file explaining how to build your application
<nik90_> makes life much easier
<nik90_> I am in the root directory now, where should I build this?
<clepto1995> nik90_, i'll add the readme tomorrow
<nik90_> alrite, just give me brief instruction on how to try it then
<clepto1995> nik90_, build the plugin and move the *.so file from DirParser to the CNotes/DirParser folder
<nik90_> clepto1995:but the plugin is already built by you
<nik90_> I only see the .so file
<clepto1995> if you use 64bit its going to give you an error
<nik90_> I have 64 bit
<nik90_> so where are the .cpp files to build?
<clepto1995> run ls and paste
<nik90_> which folder?
<clepto1995> in which folder are you in?
<nik90_> I went into the DirParser folder, and there I have libdirparserplugin.so  qmldir
<nik90_> For me to build the plugin, I need to have .cpp, .h source files, but I see none
<clepto1995> the DirParser is inside CNotes or dirParserPlugin?
<clepto1995> https://github.com/Clepto/dirParserPlugin
<nik90_> it is inside CNotes
<clepto1995> cd into dirParserPlugin
<clepto1995> clone the above and go to that folder
<nik90_> why do you have 2 separate git projects?
<nik90_> distribute as one and ask the user to compile himself
<clepto1995> i'll merge them tomorrow
<nik90_> okay so I have dirParserPlugin
<nik90_> I qmake and make
<nik90_> what do I copy over now
<clepto1995> copy the .so from DirParser
<clepto1995> and paste it into CNotes/DirParser
<nik90_> then I get module "DirParser" is not installed
<nik90_> when I run it
<clepto1995> paste ls CNotes/DirParser
<nik90_> libdirparserplugin.so  qmldir
<clepto1995> no idea... wtf...
<nik90_> clepto1995: do you mind first consolidating everything into one package with a README.md file. I will try again tomorrow
<nik90_> clepto1995: my best guess is that the qmldir file needs modification
<nik90_> clepto1995: try it yourself in a new folder, so you can know about these messages as well
<clepto1995> nik90_, I'll try tomorrow... need some rest
<nik90_> okay
<clepto1995> nik90_, any other idea what to do with the listview?
<nik90_> I need to have a look at the code myself to figure it out
<nik90_> clepto1995: too difficult to imagine the problem otherwise
<nik90_> clepto1995: fix the build issues, and then I can see what the issue is and how it can be fixed
<clepto1995> nik90_, i'll ping you when i fixed them tomorrow then
<clepto1995> goodnight!
<nik90_> clepto1995: I will be free in the evening
<nik90_> clepto1995: gud nite
<snwh> may i suggest a less bright gradient on the weather app
<snwh> i think my corneas just lost a layer when I opened it just now :P
 * randomcpp opens weather app. My eyes >.<
<randomcpp> nik90_, I'm changing all the path (both settings and db, don't worry if you lose all your precious recipes :) )
<om26er> mhall119, hey do you know why we have empty icons for sudoku and Stock ticker in the dash ?
<om26er> is there a way to remove them? not helping for my OCD
<snwh> om26er, sudoku is not empty on my device
<om26er> snwh, but stock ticker is ?
<snwh> yea
<snwh> haha
<snwh> you can apt-get remove both :)
<om26er> I think they are click packages or something
<om26er> trying apt-get to see
<om26er> yeah they are installed in /opt/click.ubuntu.com
<om26er> but I am not sure removing those files will actually remove the icons from the dash
<snwh> I cannot say with certainty either way
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-29
<cwayne> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> om26er_: because the click packages don't have the full path to the icon in the Icon field of the .desktop file
<mhall119> cwayne: pong
<om26er_> mhall119, can we remove those hollow entries from dash ?
<cwayne> mhall119, is the best way to open a link in the browser window doing something like Qt.openUrlExternally(url) ?
<mhall119> om26er_: we can fix the .click packages, I'm not sure who is maintaining them though, they aren't in the app store
<mhall119> cwayne: yes but it doesn't work
<mhall119> cwayne: longer answer is that it will work, probably soon, and it's the correct way of doing it, but requires platform work to make it work
<mhall119> specifically it doesn't work on Touch, it works on the desktop though
<cwayne> mhall119, yeah, i just saw it work on the desktop,was just wondering about how to do it on touch.. thanks for the info!
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> cwayne: alternately, you can use Ubuntu.Components.Extras.Browser to embed the webbrowser-app in your app
<cwayne> mhall119, ah, perfect, thanks
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<WebbyIT> Hi dpm :)
<dpm> ciao PaoloRotolo and WebbyIT :)
<PaoloRotolo> Ciao dpm :)
<WebbyIT> dpm, I have some problems with calculator: it doesn't save calc or save double  or.. a lots of trouble with db, and also with old branch
<WebbyIT> dpm, can you verify if is a my problem?
<WebbyIT> dpm, do a calc, tear off, do another calc, tear off, close and reopen
<dpm> WebbyIT, with trunk?
<WebbyIT> dpm, and also with old revisions
<dpm> WebbyIT, yeah, I can see an issue, the first calculation is saved twice in my case, after following the steps you mentioned
<dpm> Scrolling from the top, I see:
<dpm> - Calculation 1
<dpm> - Calculation 2
<dpm> - Calculation 1
<WebbyIT> dpm, there were some changes to SDK? Because we didn't touch code that is memory related
<dpm> WebbyIT, I don't know. it'd be good to find out if there is a revision where the problem cannot be reproduced, or if the autopilot tests started failing at some point
<WebbyIT> dpm, ok, I'm going to investigate
<dpm> WebbyIT, ok, cool, I'd suggest having a chat with Gustavo when he's up later on, unfortunately today with UDS I don't have much time :(
<WebbyIT> dpm, yeah sure
<dpm> thanks WebbyIT :)
<WebbyIT> dpm, revision 140 -> I'm going to investigate it
<WebbyIT> dpm, if you join #ubuntu-calc-app I'll write everything to have a log, without ping you ;)
<manornk> Hi guys, i want to create blogging client like blogilo, just web version, any suggestions on how?
<manornk> any one?
<smartboyhw> popey, so, any bugs you think will be easy to fix?
<smartboyhw> (For the apps ofc)
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! http://bit.ly/12Ux0vM |
<popey> smartboyhw: I'd certainly take a look at some of the clock bugs. also, dropping letters has a few straightforward ones.
<smartboyhw> popey, sure
<dpm> argh, too late, but we've also got https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<dpm> smartboyhw, you can also have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<dpm> you can even start there without having to wait for the hack days to start :)
<GuidoPallemans> mhall119: or dpm who was it that had the meeting about the ubuntu extras yesterday? maybe a settings database should also be added to that https://developer.nokia.com/Community/Wiki/How-to_create_a_persistent_settings_database_in_Qt_Quick_(QML) but perhaps that is going to be integrated later?
<smartboyhw> dpm, hmm, weird Bug 1215542 the second part worked, first part didn't
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1215542 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "[RSS Reader] Text on Add feeds screen" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215542
<smartboyhw> Where are the page headers stored?
<dpm> hi GuidoPallemans, it was me. There's been some talk of a settings API, and it's on the radar, but I don't know where it is on the schedule other than "after 13.10". The link could be interesting, would you mind adding it to the session's notes?
<smartboyhw> Wait, I might have found it
<dpm> smartboyhw, let me have a look
<dpm> ok, cool :)
<GuidoPallemans> dpm ill add it, as a temporary solution
<smartboyhw> dpm, no
<smartboyhw> Still can't find it
<GuidoPallemans> I used it in that reddit client i made back in january
<smartboyhw> dpm, fonud it
<dpm> nice
<smartboyhw> dpm, now I basically changed every "Append feed" to "Add feeds" lol
<smartboyhw> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fix-lp-1215542/+merge/182875
<smartboyhw> ^ got sometime to review?;P
<dpm> smartboyhw, cool, done and added a comment :)
<smartboyhw> dpm, ah I get it
<smartboyhw> No wait, still don't:P
<dpm> basically, I noticed that you changed the text on a button as well, not only the header, and I wasn't sure if that change is needed
<dpm> you can run the app on your desktop to test
<dpm> and see where this button is used
<dpm> and if the text needs updating
<smartboyhw> dpm, the question is where, yay
<smartboyhw> Can't get to see it
<dpm> perhaps it's dead code and it's not used?
<smartboyhw> dpm, no it seems
<smartboyhw> Just can't find it
<smartboyhw> Sorry:(
<smartboyhw> Is that a big problem though?
<dpm> woho, just closed two bitesize bugs fixed by PaoloRotolo! \o/
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, thanks you :D
<dpm> smartboyhw, if we don't know where it's used, the safest thing might be not to change it. But it'd be good if we could find out.
<PaoloRotolo> Must go now. See you later :)
<dpm> hi om26er, do you know why this MP is failing the tests? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/FixedTestsNewScrolling/+merge/182852
<om26er> dpm, something wrong with that environment it seems
<om26er> ERROR:pbuilderjenkins:Specified chroot environment /var/cache/pbuilder/raring-amd64.tgz does not exist
<om26er> lets retry
<dinkometalac> who deleted raring environment
<dinkometalac> hahahaha
<smartboyhw> dpm, pushed the version without the change
<smartboyhw> dpm, as I said, the version without the change is there
<dpm> smartboyhw, sorry, I'm doing several other things at the same time, I'll see if I can go back to it later, or perhaps others on the channel can review your new MP in the meantime
<smartboyhw> dpm, sure
<clepto1995> nik90, ping
<WebbyIT> dpm, I know that you are busy, but boiko is offline!
<WebbyIT> dpm, I fixed (hope to have) the save of calcs, if you have five minutes, shall you please check?
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix-database/+merge/182896
<dpm> WebbyIT, thanks! Tested it to work, but added a request with acomment
<WebbyIT> dpm, sure
<clepto1995> randomcpp, ping
<randomcpp> clepto1995, pong
<om26er> tmoenicke, btw there is no bug tracking enabled for ubuntu-keyboard
<om26er> Mirv, hey could you ? ^
<om26er> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard
<clepto1995> randomcpp, what should I add to importPaths in qmlproject so that qtcreator load my plugin?
<tmoenicke> om26er: that has changed iirc, letme check
<clepto1995> randomcpp, https://github.com/Clepto/cnotes-ubuntu-touch take look the dir structure
<om26er> tmoenicke, seem not https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard
<randomcpp> clepto1995, ./dirParserPlugin
<randomcpp> but it won't open the c++ sources
<clepto1995> file:///media/Files/UbuntuTouchDevelopment/CNotes/CNotes.qml:9 module "DirParser" plugin "dirparserplugin" not found
<randomcpp> just read the plugin
<clepto1995> randomcpp, what do you mean?
<om26er> tmoenicke, anyways I actually wanted to add this bug 1201988 to ubuntu-keyboard
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201988 in Ubuntu UX "[OSK]holding the back button should remove the text quickly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201988
<om26er> tmoenicke, is that planned ?
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: re: settings, I think the plan is to make it easy for apps to use GSettings
<randomcpp> .qmlproject doesn't manage c++ source, just qml and js
<GuidoPallemans> oh ok
<clepto1995> randomcpp, how you do it?
<clepto1995> mhall119, when GSettings will be ready?
<randomcpp> clepto1995, you use qmake projects or cmake projects
<clepto1995> randomcpp, I use qmake... What I should change?
<om26er> nik90_, you might know, where are we with the alarm api, is that happening soon ?
<randomcpp> clepto1995, what's the name of the compiled plugin binary?
<tmoenicke> om26er: yes, it is probably broken
<clepto1995> randomcpp, wait a minute
<mhall119> clepto1995: I'll have to check, I thought it already was
<clepto1995> randomcpp, nevermind
<mhall119> seb128: does system-settings use GSettings via C++ or QML?
<clepto1995> randomcpp, I cleaned before and needed to recompile... silly me
<seb128> mhall119, qml
<randomcpp> lol
<seb128> mhall119, but I used it through qt/c++ in dialer-app/messaging-app
<seb128> mhall119, why?
<WebbyIT> dpm done, hope to be clear
<Mirv> om26er: ok
<Mirv> om26er: done
<om26er> Mirv, cool, thanks
<mhall119> seb128: GuidoPallemans was asking about how to store app settings
<seb128> mhall119, we don't have a story for app settings atm I think :/
<seb128> mhall119, better for them to store locally in sqlite
<seb128> I'm not sure gsettings in its current form is going to work for confined apps
<boiko> om26er: hi, could you please check what is going on with this job: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/83/console
<om26er> boiko, i pinged fginther about that, he's looking
<om26er> something broken with that VM
<boiko> om26er: thanks!
<boiko> WebbyIT: ^
<oSoMoN> om26er: ping
<om26er> oSoMoN, pong
<oSoMoN> om26er: hey Omer, bfiller just mentioned that there might be potential problems in using the standard UITK emulators, can you confirm?
<om26er> oSoMoN, I have not seen that, any pointeres or logs would help
<oSoMoN> om26er: I’m not aware of any problems either, but Bill said that he recalled a conversation with you about potential problems, so I thought I’d ask
<oSoMoN> om26er: so using the UITK emulators is still the recommended way of writing autopilot tests, right?
<wellsb> dholbach: What's the process for creating a .click package for compiled apps?
<om26er> oSoMoN, hmm I don't recall and nothing in mind says I saw any problem
<oSoMoN> om26er: cool, thanks!
<dholbach> wellsb, that's what we're going to discuss at UDS today - there's no process yet
<om26er> boiko, the VM have been fixed. francis triggered a rebuild for the failed jobs
<cwayne> hey guys, got a random QML question if anyone's around
<om26er> boiko, do you guys need any help with autopilot testing for the dialer, messaging apps ?
<clepto1995> cwayne, shoot
<cwayne> clepto1995, so i've got all this stuff that's blank until an XHR is done, and then set once i get the data
<cwayne> the problem is, it seems to be anchoring to when it's blank (like when there's no image), so then when the image source is set, the other stuff that's anchored below it doesn't move, and looks all jumbled
<clepto1995> cwayne, can i try it?
<cwayne> clepto1995, sure, let me push up a branch
<cwayne> clepto1995,  lp:~cwayne18/+junk/uwoot
<cwayne> clepto1995, this is my first foray into QML, so I may be doing something wicked stupid here :)
<clepto1995> cwayne, just give me a minute
<cwayne> sure thing, no rush :)
<clepto1995> cwayne, ok, I got all of errors about layout
<clepto1995> cwayne, but first of all i get WootTab.qml:29: ReferenceError: woot is not defined
<clepto1995> and again the same in another line like 5-6 times
<clepto1995> you may want to solve that firsrt
<clepto1995> cwayne, you don't use anchors correctly, thats why its messed up
<clepto1995> I got the same problem all the time...
<cwayne> oh, i was afraid i was doing something fundamentally wrong :/
<clepto1995> cwayne, can you fix the 'woot not defined' thing so the errors will narrow down to layouts related?
<cwayne> clepto1995, yep, about to push now
<clepto1995> ok
<cwayne> clepto1995, pushed
<clepto1995> a lot better
<cwayne> so it complains that i cant set horizontalCenter in a row, but it seems to work if i do set it..
<clepto1995> cwayne, first of all
<clepto1995> when you want to set width and height of an element to its parent's width and height
<clepto1995> use anchors.fill: parent
<clepto1995> its cleaner in the eye and code..
<cwayne> done
<cwayne> ok, so i cleaned some stuff up and un-commented some stuff (not sure why it had been commented) and now it seems to work
<clepto1995> cwayne, oh, good :)
<cwayne> but if there's something i'm doing fundamentally wrong, i'd like to learn how to do it right :)
<cwayne> clepto1995, just pushed if you'd like to take a look
<clepto1995> cwayne, ok wait
<clepto1995> isn't running
<clepto1995> cwayne, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6040728/
<clepto1995> oh wait
<clepto1995> I'm not sure its your fault :)
<clepto1995> ok my fault
<clepto1995> cwayne, i still get one error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6040739/
<clepto1995> but its better
<cwayne> yeah, but if i take that out, it's not centered
<clepto1995> cwayne, when you need to use a lot of anchors in one element like line 41-44 make it like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6040745/
<clepto1995> cwayne, take what out?
<cwayne> clepto1995, yeah, there's a lot of cleanup i need to do -- it's currently the way it is just cus i was adding them one at a time
<cwayne> clepto1995, if i take out the anchors.horizontalCenter to get rid of those errors
<clepto1995> cwayne, an anchor property in the code gives the error, if you want to fix it you need to test things... comment/uncomment and stuff
<clepto1995> I can't pin point it
<cwayne> right
<cwayne> well, regardless of the error, it does center it anyway :)
<cwayne> i might not need the row anyway actually
<cwayne> yep, sure don't
<cwayne> pushed, now with 100% fewer errors
<cwayne> clepto1995, thank you for taking a look, btw :)
<clepto1995> cwayne, no problem :)
<cwayne> clepto1995, just added a bunch more tabs if you felt like taking a look :P
<clepto1995> cwayne, I can't right now, I need to go somewhere
<dpm> nik90_, nik90, if you're around and want to join the UDS Clock design session -> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/15a4b754fe5395e85719a3399343791ea2fb6741
<om26er> gusch, ping
<om26er> gusch, in the gallery app I am not able to open a photo, do you know what's wrong with that? i.e. I can open gallery, I can change tabs but tapping on a photo does not open it. even I can tap and hold over a photo and select mode comes in..
<gusch> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1218237
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218237 in share-app (Ubuntu) "Share-app test failures in mako and maguro smoke: module "Friends" is not installed" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> gusch, how does that related to gallery ?
<gusch> om26er: opening the photo viewer loads the share component, and loading that one is broken
<om26er> gusch, aha ok
<rbnswartz> I installed the ubuntu sdk but I don't have ubuntu as one of the sections under new project any thoughts anyone?
<timp> who works on notes-app?
<boiko> om26er: so, we wrote basic tests for the apps, but the truth is that there is not much we can test without mocking at least some layers of the apps :/
<om26er> boiko, ok, well some of the network stuff will get tested on real devices as well. like the connected tests previously for phone-app are being ported over to the new apps
<om26er> oSoMoN, before I start looking, any guesses on why 80% of the tests failed for the webbrowser ? http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3825/
<oSoMoN> om26er: I’m on it
<oSoMoN> om26er: I have a MR ready already, waiting for CI to run to confirm that it actually fixes the failures
<om26er> oSoMoN, did something change in the SDK ?
<oSoMoN> om26er: that’s my guess, although I haven’t been able to identify what exactly
<om26er> there was a huge changelog of ubuntu-ui-toolkit that may have broken something, It did break unity8 so the change was reverted
<oSoMoN> om26er: probably not this one, since it was reverted…
<om26er> oSoMoN, only a specific commit was reverted, I meant
<timp> when were those tests run?
<oSoMoN> timp: this morning
<timp> oSoMoN: so before your fix of the typos in Panel
<timp> oSoMoN: when were the previous tests executed successfully?
<timp> to have an interval of when something went wrong
<timp> there was a change in triggering of toolbar buttons recently http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/707
<oSoMoN> timp: I think yesterday’s run were successful
<timp> hmm there were no recent changes in panel-related code. But I'm not sure when new uitk packages are created
<WebbyIT> popey, with USD no meeting, right?
<popey> WebbyIT: sorry, was busy.. yes, we are meeting
<WebbyIT> popey, ok :)
<popey> in -meeting
<cwayne> is wrapMode in Label not working for anyone else?
<timp> cwayne: I haven't checked, but Label is simply this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6041093/
<timp> cwayne: so you can check by using Text first to see if wrapmode works there.
<cwayne> makes sense
<cwayne> thanks timp
<cwayne> seems text wrapmode isn't working, or im doing something dumb
<timp> cwayne: show me your code
<cwayne> timp, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6041105/
<timp> cwayne: you need to anchor the Text left and right, or set its width
<timp> Text needs to have a fixed width for wrapping to work
<cwayne> timp, i tried to set width: parent.width and it didnt change anything
<timp> cwayne: does it work if you set width: 200 ?
<timp> cwayne: I don't see Text.WrapAtWordBoundaryOrAnywhere listed as a valid wrap mode on http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-text.html#wrapMode-prop
<iBelieve> cwayne, are you using Label.Wrap* or Text.Wrap*?
<timp> maybe it was renamed to Text.Wrap
<cwayne> timp, hm, yes it does work if i do set the width
<cwayne> perhaps i had forgotten to close when i tried to set tot he parent's width last time
<cwayne> now can i have it centered when it wraps?
<timp> or the parent.width is not valid when its value is evaluated. if it doesn't work you can try to set the left and right anchors (and remove horizontalcenter)
<timp> cwayne: Text.horizontalAlignment
<timp> cwayne: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-text.html#horizontalAlignment-prop
<timp> cwayne: don't forget to change the Text back to Label to get the proper styling :)
<cwayne> timp, yep, thanks for the help!
<cwayne> hm, still not centering
<boiko> om26er: speaking of tests, I think we can enable autopilot tests for dialer-app and messaging-app now
<timp> cwayne: horizontalAlignment: Text.AlignHCenter
<cwayne> timp, that's exactly what I did
<cwayne> ok now it works
<cwayne> wtf
<cwayne> i didnt change anything
<harisha> Hello All, I have query regarding native apps
<harisha> where can i find API's for sending SMS, Call in Ubuntu Touch?
<joern_> hi
<joern_> someone of the calendar app team here?
<iBelieve> joern_, you could try oSoMoN_
<oSoMoN_> darn, just when I was going to go offline… ;)
<oSoMoN_> joern_: hey
<joern_> hi
<joern_> no in a hurry
<joern_> i would like to get some calendar syncing
<joern_> so i thought of implementing it
<joern_> just wanted to check where i could start, or if there are some concepts
<oSoMoN_> joern_: excellent idea, I don’t know what’s the current status but I’m pretty sure that’s on the roadmap, and I don’t think anyone is actively working on it
<oSoMoN_> joern_: popey should be able to give you pointers to get started
<joern_> i took a look at the milestones
<joern_> I still need time to get a better overview
<joern_> but i realy want caldav for private syncing
<om26er> boiko, I'll do that
<oSoMoN_> joern_: do you mind if we discuss this tomorrow? I’ll be online the whole day and available, but need to leave now
<joern_> ok
<oSoMoN_> cool, tty tomorrow then
<iBelieve> kenvandine, ping
<joern_> iBelieve are you writing the tasks app?
<iBelieve> joern_, yes, I'm writing Ubuntu Tasks
<joern_> recognized the name ;)
<joern_> nice work so fare
<iBelieve> joern_, thanks :)
<joern_> iBelieve, can you tell me if there is something like a tasks and event storage I should be aware of`
<joern_> or are the apps implementing this on there own
<iBelieve> joern_, there is QtOrganizer, which is a high-level API to access different calendar backends.
<joern_> a, o
<joern_> k
<iBelieve> joern_, I think the Calendar app will be switching to it soon
<joern_> nice
<iBelieve> joern_, Currently I'm just using my own custom U1db JSON backend
<joern_> k
<iBelieve> joern_, here is the docs for QtOrganizer: http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtmobility-1.2/qml-organizer.html
<joern_> k
<joern_> I hope I will get through it
<joern_> iBelieve, are you planing to add a "move task to other project" feature?
<iBelieve> joern_, do you mean moving a task to another project with in the app, or to another app?
<joern_> currently I ment the app
<iBelieve> joern_, yes, I'm in the middle of my third re-write of the backend. I plan on adding that feature. I actually thought it existed but maybe not
<joern_> k, maybe I overlooked
<joern_> ls
<kenvandine> iBelieve, pong
<iBelieve> kenvandine, are you the person I should talk to regarding Online Accounts?
<kenvandine> iBelieve, one of them
<kenvandine> what do you need?
<iBelieve> kenvandine, ah, good. I was wondering about getting Trello added as an Online Account since I'm writing an app with Trello integration
<kenvandine> iBelieve, is it oauth?
<iBelieve> kenvandine, is that something that an app could ship in a click package, or does that get included in Ubuntu by default?
<iBelieve> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> shouldn't be too hard
<kenvandine> no, not in a click package
<kenvandine> at least not yet
<kenvandine> iBelieve, https://code.launchpad.net/account-plugin-fitbit/
<kenvandine> that's probably a good reference package
<iBelieve> kenvandine, I tried creating an account plugin for Trello by following http://askubuntu.com/a/337346/109543, but trello said the browser wasn't supported
<kenvandine> using pretty basic oauth stuff
<iBelieve> kenvandine, okay, I'll take a look at that
<cwayne> kenvandine, iBelieve i can help out in a bit if you'd like :)
<iBelieve> cwayne, sure :)
<iBelieve> kenvandine, so what would be the process for getting a Trello account plugin included in Ubuntu? Is that something that could get done by the App Showdown deadline?
<kenvandine> it doesn't need to be included by default
<kenvandine> just need it packaged and available
<kenvandine> iBelieve, so that askubuntu reference is great, even includes the qml bits needed for ubuntu touch :)
<kenvandine> and mardy is the expert there
<kenvandine> cwayne, you should add the qml-plugin bits to the fitbit plugin :)
<cwayne> kenvandine, that's next on my utouch task list :D
<kenvandine> iBelieve, you can override the useragent
<cwayne> kenvandine, btw i tried to get pandora, but they won't give me any keys/tokens
<kenvandine> look at /etc/signon-ui/webkit-options.d/secure.flickr.com.conf
<kenvandine> part of the account-plugin-flickr
<iBelieve> kenvandine, if it's not included by default, how would work with my app's click package?
<kenvandine> good question... i guess it can't
<kenvandine> but click packages with app confinement won't be able to provide account plugins
<kenvandine> at least not yet
<kenvandine> and account plugins need to be installed in system directories... which click packages can't do
<iBelieve> So is it possible to create a Trello account plugin for use with my showdown app, or should I authenticate manually inside my app?
<kenvandine> i'd hate to suggest you manually do it in your app
<kenvandine> dpm, what would you suggest?
<jrei> jey, xchat
<kenvandine> or mhall119 ^^
<dpm> kenvandine, iBelieve, create an Online Accounts plugin for Trello?
<iBelieve> Currently I'm using the other method for authentication which pops up a browser and has the user copy a token back into my app. Very ugly
<dpm> mardy, ^
<kenvandine> dpm, yes... but it would need to be installed by default
<kenvandine> or his click package won't work
<iBelieve> dpm, yes, that's what I'd like to do, if possible. But it would need to work with a click package for my showdown app
<mhall119> iBelieve: manually in your app for now, until we know how to package account plugins in Click
<iBelieve> mhall119, okay, thanks
<iBelieve> kenvandine, dpm thanks for the help!
<kenvandine> np
<jrei> iBelieve, are you planning to use the qml organizer backend?
<mefrio> some news about my app for the showdown contest: http://mefrio.wordpress.com/2013/08/29/memories-third-week/ give it a try and help me making it better with feedbacks and suggestions
<iBelieve> jrei, I looked into it a while back, and they didn't have the EDS backend done yet, so I didn't use it right away. Now though, by app is way more complex than what QtOrganizer offers
<iBelieve> ** my app
<jrei> k
<cwayne> mhall119, is there a theme yo use the default aubergine background? or is it just UbuntuColors.midAubergine?
<snwh> kenvandine, I thought I'd update Friends' icon to make it similar to the Contacts, messages and phone icons. Thoughts? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7027392/friends-app-icon.png
<iBelieve> Does anyone know if I can use a regular Qt Quick Application template for an Ubuntu Touch app, one that has C++ code that which load a QML view>
<iBelieve> ?
<iBelieve> mhall119, dpm, do either of you know? ^^^
<iBelieve> Versus a Ubuntu Touch template with a C++ plugin
<dpm> iBelieve, I haven't tried it, but I think you should be able to, with some caveats:
<dpm> - You'll have to import Ubuntu.Components in your QML files
<iBelieve> dpm, but I already need to do that, right?
<dpm> - You might have to manually recreate some of the things that the Ubuntu template does for you (e.g. setting up the .desktop file, the MainView, etc.)
<dpm> yeah, the first one is easy, the second one not so much, as I don't know off the top of my head all of the things the Ubuntu template sets up
<iBelieve> dpm, than that's no problem, since I already have a Ubuntu Touch app that I want to add C++ code to
<iBelieve> dpm, I'd just prefer to have some C++ code that loads the QML view instead of using a C++ extension library
<dpm> yeah, that should work
<iBelieve> dpm, thanks!
<dpm> I did it for a test project of mine a while ago, using the Qt upstream mixed app template
<dpm> but just to get it running, I didn't package it or any thing
<iBelieve> dpm, that's the project type I'm using for uBible, but I just wanted to double check that there weren't any problems with that method before using it in my Showdown app
<dpm> iBelieve, you might have to do some extra work to get the packaging working, but essentially it should work. You'd have to do some extra work anyway with the Ubuntu template, as we don't yet have a story for cross-compilation and packaging with C++ extensions (but we might have it now, after UDS :)
<iBelieve> dpm, oh, yeah... how will that work with packaging it in a Click package? Will that work?
<dpm> iBelieve, it doesn't work out of the box, but I think you can just hammer the binary into the click package. Unfortunately, I couldn't attend the UDS session about it, but I can probably find out more tomorrow
<iBelieve> dpm, should I just ping you tomorrow to see if you know anything more about that?
<dpm> iBelieve, yeah, although at this time tomorrow you might have more luck with mhall119, as I'm in Europe and I won't be around
<iBelieve> dpm, I'll try one of you. Thanks for the help!
<dpm> great
<kenvandine> snwh, that looks nice... but might look too much like the common "share" icon
<kenvandine> snwh, which is fitting for friends, but might get confused
<kenvandine> snwh, but it does look really nice... and the blue is a good idea
<kenvandine> snwh, have you seen the latest friends-app?  that landed in saucy today?
<kenvandine> it's blue :)
<jrei> is saucy stable enough for daily use?
<iBelieve> jrei, for me it is. I use it every day because the showdown requires me to develop for it. It's working fine. A few issues with the global menus, but it's working great
<jrei> k thanks
<dpm> iBelieve, you might have seen the core apps hack days announcement. We're setting up a wiki page for the goals for the hackfest. Anything you'd like to add to the goals for File Manager? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/SaucySprint#File_Manager
<jrei> iBelieve, do you think your tasks would fit into webdav?
<jrei> we will see
<jrei> cya
<snwh> kenvandine, I haven't updated I'll have to look :)
<iBelieve> dpm, other than fixing the critical/high bugs and triaging bugs, I think the biggest things would be adding Undo support, using real icons, and maybe adding multiple tabs. Not sure if those would be good hack day goals, though
<iBelieve> jrei, I don't know anything about webdav. Isn't that calendar stuff, though? or is that something different?
<dpm> iBelieve, do you see them as goals for the 1.0 release? I think undo support would be awesome, but are we targeting it for 1.0?
<iBelieve> dpm, we don't have any other major features left, so I guess they would be nice to have if we could get them done in time. About Undo support, I don't know, I was going to bring it up in today's meeting. I just saw that as a feature request in a G+ comment
<iBelieve> dpm, using real filetype-based icons would be the biggest thing, in my opinion
<dpm> iBelieve, does that require new icons/design only, or is there non-trivial development involved as well?
<iBelieve> dpm, I don't know since I haven't done any backend work.
<iBelieve> dpm, there seems to be some code for icons in the source of the dirmodel, but I don't know what it's for
<iBelieve> dpm, of the three, multiple tabs support should be very simple to implement
<balachmar> Hi guys, just wanted to drop in and say I am going to try and flash Ubuntu Touch on a Galaxy S so I might help out with the hack days
<balachmar> And of course any tips or hints are welcome, because it doesn't seem to have gotten a lot of attention :)
<dpm> iBelieve, what would multiple tabs do actually? Browse different locations on different tabs?
<iBelieve> dpm, right, like opening a new tab in Nautilus
<dpm> gotcha, thanks
<snwh> kenvandine, i used a similar looking  icon for Friends because the friends is for sharing and the share button would be for sharing; I figured the two resembling each other would make sense.
<snwh> kenvandine, if there was confusion I could always change it ;)
<dpm> snwh, thanks a lot for your work with the core apps icons!
<snwh> dpm, no problem :)
<dpm> snwh, for Music and RSS Reader I'll need to check with the Design team, though, as it seems they might have started working on icons independently as well. Let me comment on your merge proposal once I learn more tomorrow and update you, and I'll get them to get in touch with you
<dpm> but for the other ones I suggested on the list there is no one else working on them, afaik
<snwh> dpm, I made an rss reader one and it has been merged :)
<snwh> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7027392/rss-icon-screenshot.png
<dpm> yeah, I saw that, I hadn't seen it got merged
<snwh> dpm, and it would be helpful knowing what the design team is up too :)
<dpm> snwh, they're working pretty closely with the core apps developers, the rule is to just ask. If you're interested in joining any of the design hangouts, let me know and I'll send you an invite so you can keep track of the times
<snwh> dpm, where is dropping letters installing in the filesystem?
<dpm> hm, don't know off the top of my head, let me check, probably in /opt nowadays
<dpm> /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.dropping-letters/current
<snwh> thanks!
<snwh> I usually test an icon by overwriting the current one on the phone but I couldn't find it
<dpm> snwh, yeah, it seems dropping letters, stock ticker and sudoku have been migrated to click packages, which also causes unity not to actually find the icons :/
<dpm> so an empty UbuntuShape is show
<snwh> it seems to have found dropping letters though
<dpm> ah, really? I probably need to update my image
<snwh> although stock ticker and sudoku are not there
<asomething> is there a list of bitesize bugs for the touch core apps? looking to play with qml some more...
<popey> asomething: we're working on it
<asomething> popey, cool. I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<popey> thats it
<asomething> not much yet, but it's a start
<popey> we'll tag some more over the next few days
<szymon> Hello! I have Ubuntu Touch app related question, is it possible to change colour of text in header ?
<randomcpp> szymon, I don't think so, the color of the text is related to the background
<randomcpp> dark background -> light text and viceversa
<szymon> randomcpp, thanks.
<randomcpp> np
<hakermania> randomcpp, I don't program for Ubuntu Touch, but isn't this ridiculous ? I mean, we have less options as users and now we have less options as programmers from the SDKs?
<randomcpp> hakermania, ?
<randomcpp> hakermania, the sdk is pretty limited at the moment because it just hit beta at the end of july
<hakermania> randomcpp, the thing that you cannot change the color of the text, for example. I agree that the default color should be something that would match each other (dark bg -> light text and vv)
<randomcpp> hakermania, it's qml, you can define your own styles, but it's not recommended
<hakermania> randomcpp, while I don't know QML, I see the point. And I understand they want all the applications to have a similar look and feel, but they must leave the coder have a freedom of choice. If it is just the beta state, then ok :)
<randomcpp> hakermania, you can use the language and the toolkit you want
<randomcpp> for the contest qml and ubuntu sdk is required this year
<hakermania> Anyway, good night to everybody!
<bigcalm> I'm about to attempt my 1st c++ plugin. Having watched the sessions this afternoon on multi-arch, should I be concerned about the use of qmake or cmake?
<clepto1995> bigcalm, I also interested in this.. I missed the sessions... Can you tell me a summary?
<clepto1995> I'm*
<bigcalm> clepto1995: not really, but here is the session of interest: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qs10lu10dU
 * bigcalm heads to bed
<clepto1995> thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-30
<u1dbquestion> Hi, I'm unable to find any documentation for using u1db in qml?  The only documentation I can find seems kind of sparse
<u1dbquestion> Except pretend I punctuated that correctly.
<rschroll> A question on QML: Is it possible to style the values of a ValueSelector individually?
<rschroll> I can do this by copying and editing the ValueSelector .qml file, but this seems silly.
<rschroll> Can I access the child elements of one, or subclass it somehow?
<dpm> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hello dpm
<dpm> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> dpm, so, my code failed with http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/96/testReport/junit/ubuntu_rssreader_app.tests.test_rssreader/TestMainWindow/test_add_remove_feed_and_topic_with_mouse_/ , any reasons/
<smartboyhw> ?
<dpm> smartboyhw, hm, I don't know, perhaps the autopilot test was relying on the label text that you replaced?
<smartboyhw> dpm, I think so
 * smartboyhw changes the text, sigh
<dpm> smartboyhw, no need to change the text
<smartboyhw> dpm, I mean, the test:P
<dpm> ah, ok :)
<dpm> now it makes sense :)
<smartboyhw> dpm, um, the problem is that it doesn't seem to be code error at all (from me)
<smartboyhw>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuuitoolkit/emulators.py", line 127, in switch_to_tab_by_index
<smartboyhw>     raise IndexError('Tab index out of range.')
<smartboyhw> IndexError: Tab index out of range.
<dpm> smartboyhw, hm, yeah, it seems the autopilot SDK emulator is failing. We will probably have to wait for balloons or some QA people to come online to fix this.
 * smartboyhw will get either DanChapman or balloons, no worries:D
<dpm> perfect, thanks smartboyhw!
<smartboyhw> dpm, so, the code can't be merged in until they fixed the Ubuntu SDK emulator right?
<dpm> smartboyhw, that's correct. Or disabled the test.
 * smartboyhw does not think we should disable the test
<smartboyhw> So, balloons wake up whenever you can:P
<oSoMoN> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<gbahry> Hello
<gbahry> I am totally new to IRC
<randomcpp> who's the designer of the ubuntu-mobile-icons? I have few question/request :)
<wellsb> Can somebody confirm for me if ubuntu-mobile is available in /usr/share/icons by default in raring and saucy?
<wellsb> randomcpp: ^
<randomcpp> wellsb, I'm on raring, and I had to install a package from the sdk
<randomcpp> I don't remember the name atm
<wellsb> Good to know.  Thanks
<randomcpp> wellsb, -> ubuntu-mobile-icons
<wellsb> I don't guess that's available in quantal.  I'm overdue for an upgrade
<randomcpp> I don't think so, but you can always install them manually
<randomcpp> they're just icons
<wellsb> Indeed
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, would you be available to review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/reduce-newevent-popup-height/+merge/183090 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<gusch> oSoMoN: I just saw that I'm not in the correct group to top approve it
<oSoMoN> gusch: right, if you approve it I’ll top-approve myself (and will take on the consequences of doing so)
<gusch> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<randomcpp> re: who's the designer of the ubuntu-mobile-icons? I have few question/request :)
<randomcpp> any documentation on ubuntu actions?
<randomcpp> ubuntu unity actions**
<hakermania> randomcpp, you mean unity launcher shortcuts? How to have a dynamic list of options?
<randomcpp> nope, "hud" actions
<timp> randomcpp: yes, on the cpp side http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/unity-action/
<timp> randomcpp: qml docs are in the code, but for some reason for the online docs we *have to* choose between cpp and qmld ocs
<timp> Wellark / dpm ^ is anything happening with the unity-action qml docs?
<randomcpp> timp, thanks :) I just wanted to know how keywords were meant to be set
<dpm> timp, unfortunately, not really unless they can be separated into different packages or the publisher script is modified. And working on the script is low on my todo list :/
<timp> randomcpp: if you are using the ubuntu-ui-toolkit and want to make actions available for HUD, assign Actions to the actions properties of MainView (global actions) or your Page (local actions, only visible when the page is active)
<randomcpp> and I found the answer there
<timp> dpm: okay
<randomcpp> timp, ok :)
<randomcpp> icon designers: ping
<Laney> is there a signal I can use when a Dialog is opened?
<Laney> bah
<Laney> or how can I refer to something within the dialog from the place where I open it?
<Laney> I'm getting confused by scoping
<Laney> Component -> Dialog -> TextField { id: foo }
<Laney> want to focus foo when the dialog is opened
<seb128> Laney, alias a property?
<seb128> Laney, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15953151/qml-aliases-to-children-properties
<seb128> ups
<seb128> Laney, something like that should work?
<Laney> is the answer to remove the Component right?
<Laney> I did that because that's what the example in the docs does
<seb128> Laney, I'm not sure to understand what you are doing ... did you try to make a "property alias foo: id.foo" in your component
<seb128> then just use componentId.foo in your caller?
<Laney> you can't make new properties inside a Component
<Laney> and it's not found if you do that from the top level
<Laney> let me try getting rid of the Component layer
<seb128> yeah, maybe that's the easiest
<Laney> breaks PopupUtils.open() at least
<Laney> maybe you can open it directly
<Laney> OK, that works; dialog.show()
<Laney> don't know if that's bad in some way though
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> what's the way to stop an event handler being called when the item is first constructed?
<Laney> a skip boolean?
<mefrio> mhall119, ping
<wellsb> Sure would be nice if OptionSelectorDelegate.qml set the maxheight of the icon passed to it to the height of the row, in cases where we want to use system icons and can't resize them ourselves
<wellsb> nic-doffay: ^
<nic-doffay> wellsb, what cases would those be?
<wellsb> using Online Accounts, it might be desirable to pull the icon corresponding w/ the service from /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile, rather than packaging your own, but the smallest is 144
<popey> dpm: have you tried the weather app today?
<dpm> popey, not yet, but I did yesterday on the PC when I saw the MR landing :)
<dpm> looks awesome
<popey> seems odd
<popey> on the device
 * dpm tries
<popey> i see no hours as he showed on the hangout
<popey> you have to swipe to make it move from one day to the next, and there's no animation doing that
<mhall119> mefrio: pong
<popey> morning mhall119
<mhall119> morning popey
<mefrio> mhall119, I am developing an app for the ubuntu appshowdown contest. It build using CMake instead of qmlproject because of I use a C++ part. Is it allowed?
<wellsb> nic-doffay: Does that seem like a reasonable use case?  It'd be a relatively trivial change to optionselectordelegate
<dpm> hm, I can't enable the wireless connection on the device, so weather won't work without location (I swiped all data this morning)
<mhall119> mefrio: under the rules of the showdown yes, it's allowed.  However, packaging and distributing compiled apps is still an unsolved issue for the app store and Click
<mhall119> mefrio: do you have an armhf device you can compile it on?
<mefrio> mhall119, no, I don't have any Ubuntu Touch supported devices....will my app be package by a packager team?
<nic-doffay> wellsb, yeah def
<nic-doffay> I'll add it.
<mhall119> mefrio: it'll need somebody, yeah, we'll work that out though
<mefrio> mhall119, ok so my app is fine for the contest. Thank you!
<nic-doffay> wellsb, I think a boolean governing whether the iconSize is constrained is a better idea.
<nic-doffay> But I'm concerned about the width in that case.
<wellsb> nic-doffay: That's a fair idea, though.  You can just PreserveAspectFit.  If they try an icon that's not square-ish, then they'll find out when they test it
<popey> dpm: phablet-network ?
<dpm> popey,
<dpm> you're my hero
<dpm> nice one, thanks
<popey> np
<smartboyhw> dpm, can you approve my merge? balloons said that Jenkins won't merge in my changes to fix if you don't approve it
<WebbyIT> dpm, popey, boiko, design meeting time? :)
<dpm> WebbyIT, coming!
<popey> WebbyIT: arriving
<boiko> WebbyIT: yep, I will be joining soon, finishing another meeting before
<dpm> WebbyIT, coming?
<WebbyIT> dpm, where is the hangout?
<dpm> WebbyIT, it should be in the calendar invite, it's https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/32f5d7e7aa06e6c29c8b0d7820cff00d613089d0
<smartboyhw> dpm, did you see my message?
<WebbyIT> dpm, thanks
<balloons> iBelieve, howdy
<iBelieve> balloons, back again. Internet problems :(
<balloons> iBelieve, heh.. how's file manager fixes coming along? vUDS is behind us now, so if you need help, I'm ready to help
<balloons> :-)
<iBelieve> balloons, I've been working on them this morning. Just ran the app and the popovers work again! I'll run autopilot now to see if they're fixed
<balloons> woot!
<randomcpp> does anyone know how can I fix symbols like &amp; in qml strings?
<dholbach> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/08/software-store-for-click-packages-now-open-for-testing/
<dholbach> yes yes yes!
<wellsb> +1
<popey> oooh
<smartboyhw> dholbach, +!
<iBelieve> dholbach, awesome!!!!!
<smartboyhw> Oops, +1
<popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1lejmx/software_store_for_click_packages_now_open_for/
<popey> upboat!
<popey> I haven't even read it yet, it's that awesome
<iBelieve> Just registered my namespace :)
<dholbach> dpm, should it turn up here as well: http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/app-developer-blog/?
<dholbach> beuno, can you add a link to the "publish" doc to the announce?
<beuno> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> thanks
<beuno> dholbach, replacing a link or adding it in?
<dholbach> maybe replace this line:
<dholbach> You can upload your apps here: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/new/
<dholbach> with:
<dholbach> Find out how to submit your Ubuntu Touch app here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<dholbach> because people will have to sign up, etc.
<beuno> dholbach, sounds good
<dholbach> beuno, you're my friend!
<wellsb> nic-doffay: If you notice your merge get approved in the trunk, shoot me a ping so I can uncomment the constrainImage: line in my code
<nic-doffay> wellsb, will do. It's working just busy writing tests for the branch.
<beuno> done
 * dholbach hugs beuno
<dholbach> beuno, I spread the news in a couple of places
<beuno> scary!
<balloons> dpm, why did you re-assign this to me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1210571
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1210571 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_add_remove_feed_and_topic failure on devices" [High,Triaged]
<smartboyhw> hahahahahahahah
<dpm> balloons, because I like you? :)
<smartboyhw> dpm, now, that's a comment:P
<balloons> dpm, rofl.. the application is misbehaving, so ideally one of the developers could implement what omer recommended :-)
<balloons> dpm, does that make sense?
<iBelieve> popey, ping
<cwayne> iBelieve, ping
<iBelieve> cwayne, pong
<cwayne> iBelieve, hey, im gonna try and set up the account-plugin-trello for you today :)
<iBelieve> cwayne, awesome!!
<cwayne> iBelieve, i should have a branch + ppa set up today, i'll ping you when it's ready for some testing
<popey> iBelieve: pong
<iBelieve> cwayne, great, thank you so much
<iBelieve> popey, so I'm working on fixing some bugs in the file manager and also making various improvements
<iBelieve> popey, I'm going to update the sidebar with a better version that I wrote
<popey> Super!
<iBelieve> popey, for the header at the top, should I leave my original one, or replace it with one that says the file is part of File Manger and is copyrighted by Canonical?
<iBelieve> popey, the component is GPLv3 or greater
<popey> hmm. I think you need to sign the CLA first.
<iBelieve> popey, I signed something, I think that was it. I'm part of the Canonical Contributor Agreement team in LP
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~mdspencer doesnt show you in that team
<iBelieve> popey, that's weird - it shows it for me: http://i.imgur.com/fgajs7s.png
<popey> oh, odd
<popey> it has no logo, i didnt look down there
<iBelieve> popey, so what should I do about the file header?
<popey> I would leave the original intact
<popey> and we add your name to the changelog & contributors list
<iBelieve> popey, which original? My original or the same as other files?
<popey> oh, i misread, thought you'd said there was one originally.
<popey> so leave whatever header in you already had
<iBelieve> popey, okay, thanks
<iBelieve> popey, okay, here's the merge request if you have time to review it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-popover-caller/+merge/183225
<popey> iBelieve: I'll let the file manager devs review that ☻
<iBelieve> popey, Neither of them have been reviewing my merges for a while. Arto said he doesn't have time for much except replying to emails and Carlos does backend stuff
<iBelieve> popey, so I don't know who else to go to
<popey> iBelieve: we talked about this at the meeting, I think Arto will have some time for this. if it doesn't get reviewed promptly, let me know and we'll sort it
<iBelieve> popey, okay, thanks
<dpm> balloons, sorry for the late reply, doing too many things at the same time today. Let's chat next week about core apps and tests!
<Elv13_> Hi, is there a preferred way to access the contacts for Ubuntu Phone? (in Qt)
<balloons> dpm, no worries..
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<aquarius> timp, who knows about the Arguments object? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-arguments.html
<aquarius> timp, specifically, how am I meant to use it in an app run with qmlscene?
<wellsb> Is it safe to references images such as /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile/actions/scalable/share.svg or should I bundle my own in the app?  I think from saucy on it will be fine, but I guess I should bundle for backward compatibility?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-31
<sethj> Anywhere I can find this http://i.imgur.com/YVYu9wN.png on the developer site?
<sethj> I've been looking, but without success.
<sethj> Aha, I found it here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<AskUbuntu> I get a error "IndentationError: unindent does not match any outer indentation level" | http://askubuntu.com/q/339564
<AskUbuntu> Terminal isn't printing "Hello" python | http://askubuntu.com/q/339592
<smartboyhw> Jenkins HATES me:(
<smartboyhw> nik90_: I think Jenkins does not exactly like you too:P
<nik90_> smartboyhw: yup. Jenkins and me hate each other :)
<smartboyhw> nik90_: Me too
<smartboyhw> My first code submit into any Ubuntu Touch Core Ap
<smartboyhw> And Jenkins failed many times
<nik90_> smartboyhw: the tests which I did not modify both on autopilot and application code wise fails now for no apparent reason
<m-b-o> hi, can someone tell me, if QtLocation is now usable and gives position coordinates?
<hakermania> I guess I will find lots of people using bzr here, and as I am new to the version control, I need some help. Let's say that I've made a branch in launchpad. Me and a co-developer download the branch locally. I do a change to the branch and I commit and push the changes. A new revision has been created. How does the co-developer get the new revision so as to continue working from there on?
<smartboyhw> hakermania, bzr pull?
<smartboyhw> That's the normal way (except if there's conflict)
<smartboyhw> If there is, use bzr merge
<hakermania> smartboyhw, thanks. What about bzr update? I don't get what it does. As for bzr pull, my co-developer got a wrong like: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/wallpaper-changer /"
<hakermania> got an error*
<smartboyhw> hakermania, I'm wondering why there is a /
<smartboyhw> (At the end)
<hakermania> smartboyhw, he used lp:wallpaper-changer, not the above url
<hakermania> but you are right on this
<smartboyhw> hakermania, "bzr pull" should be enough
<smartboyhw> So, weird
<hakermania> smartboyhw, That's what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6047338/   Bzr pull never works. If I do it with the lp:wallpaper-changer URL, then it does work (well, now it doesn't because launchpad is down, but you get my point)
<hakermania> Also, --remember never works. It never remembers the default location, so as to simply use pull
<smartboyhw> hakermania, weird
<nik90_> m-b-o: should land by monday btw
<randomcpp> nik90_, ping
<m-b-o> nik90_: thanks!
<nik90_> randomcpp: pong
<nik90_> randomcpp: i did try out your latest build btw
<randomcpp> great, what's the impression?
<randomcpp> I was adding sharing features
<randomcpp> but I don't know how to share a recipe on twitter :/ if it's from the internet I could pass the source url
<nik90_> randomcpp: not sure about the sharing, but overall I like it
<nik90_> randomcpp: can you add an ability to zoom the images if possible? The current thumbnails are a bit small to look at properly
<nik90_> randomcpp: otherwise it is fine
<randomcpp> nik90_, it's still on todo list
<nik90_> randomcpp: so what others things are on the todo?
<randomcpp> menus, sharing, bugfix, category filter, bugfix and image zoom
<randomcpp> and tests
<randomcpp> and maybe a new databse system
<randomcpp> database*
<randomcpp> >.<
<nik90_> randomcpp: menus?
<nik90_> randomcpp: btw talk to lucas or sam hewitt on g+ to see if they can come up with any design improvements
<randomcpp> yes, you can pin all the recipe you want to prepare for a dinner/launch
<randomcpp> lunch*
<nik90_> randomcpp: ah okay
<nik90_> randomcpp: may be you could add the number of persons feature
<nik90_> the one where depending on the number of people, it will change the quantity of food
<randomcpp> nik90_, it won't be easy, because the api doesn't provide proportions
<nik90_> randomcpp: none of the websites offer that?
<randomcpp> and I need to think of a widget
<nik90_> randomcpp: dont worry about the widget, the designers can you help you there
<randomcpp> I can parse from some website that value
 * nik90_ needs to go prepare for a bbq
<randomcpp> but not all websites provide proportions
<nik90_> randomcpp: okay
<randomcpp> I'll see what I can do
<nik90_> randomcpp: if 2 out of 4 website offer that, then you can consider it
<nik90_> otherwise dont
<nik90_> the widget can always be hidden when not available
<nik90_> anyways I got to go
<randomcpp> ok have a nice day :)
<randomcpp> who want to do some bug hunting? :)
<randomcpp> wants*
<smartboyhw> randomcpp, huh?
<randomcpp> smartboyhw, I need someone who has some spare minutes to use my app and report all the bugs/quirks/glitches/errors he finds
<smartboyhw> randomcpp, unfortunately, I can't run it on a phone:P
<randomcpp> smartboyhw, on desktop too
<smartboyhw> randomcpp, sure
<smartboyhw> What's the app?
<randomcpp> https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon
<smartboyhw> randomcpp, saucybacon!?
 * smartboyhw thinks of Jono Bacon:P
<randomcpp> smartboyhw, in the readme there are all the instructions
<smartboyhw> randomcpp, sure
<mefrio> is there anyone experienced with autopilot tests in ubuntu touch app? I can't understand how to test a toolbutton click
<randomcpp> mefrio, toolbutton.clicked()
<mefrio> randomcpp, nope I am telling of autopilot tests
<smartboyhw> mefrio: What do you mean by a "toolbutton"
<smartboyhw> You mean a tab, or a button that shows up when you drag up the toolbar from the bottom?
<mefrio> smartboyhw, a button in the bottom toolbar
<smartboyhw> mefrio, you can just check it out from the Ubuntu Touch CoreApps
<mefrio> smartboyhw, a button that shows up when you drag up the toolbar from the bottom
<smartboyhw> But, let me search that for you
<mefrio> smartboyhw, oh thanks
<smartboyhw> It will take a time though, I'm 1. Syncing chromium code, 2. installing the dependencies for randomcpp's app testing and 3. compiling Firefox using -j3
<WebbyIT> mefrio, I'm going to look...
<mefrio> smartboyhw, aha no worries so :)
<mefrio> WebbyIT, great!
<smartboyhw> mefrio, BTW, randomcpp is correct
<smartboyhw> As long as you have a toolbar
<smartboyhw> set
<smartboyhw> toolbar = self.main_view.open_toolbar()
<smartboyhw> toolbar.click_button(button)
<mefrio> afk for a while sorry and thanks for help
<WebbyIT> or also
<smartboyhw> ^ That's the method used in the Ubuntu RSS Reader app BTW
<WebbyIT> toolbar = self.select_single("ToolbarName")
<WebbyIT> button = toolbar.get_children()
<WebbyIT> and then use button[button_index]
<AskUbuntu> Window Icon set using xlib/X11 appears low resolution | http://askubuntu.com/q/339699
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90_ :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, ping :)
<randomcpp> is scrollbar necessary? I mean, I can't almost see it :p
<Josh015> QUESTION: I had heard that EDS will be the backend for the Ubuntu Touch Calender app. Will it also be used for contacts, notes, and the other features EDS supports?
<rschroll> A QML question: Is it possible to style the thumb of a Slider?  Specifically, I'd like to change its color when it's at one end of its range.
<cwayne> Josh015, i could be wrong, but i believe EDS is in fact used for contacts
<mefrio> WebbyIT, hey thank for your responses earlier...unluckily I had a little problem and I had to shut the computer down
<AskUbuntu> No way to type on Nexus 7 with Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/339792
<wellsb> So the click documentation says the package must not assume any particular installation directory (should use argv[0]).  How are we to do this in our .desktop file?
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> Does someone test Page's flickable property with GridView? Seems that no, because it is very buggy
<cwayne> mardy, ping
<Parker> It says my name is registered.
<Parker> But I guess I'm okay.
<Parker> the tutorial at http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/getting-started/currency-converter-phone-app/ isn't working for me.
<Parker> at step 4, I'm not able to finishing creating the new project.
<Parker> Thus, I can't really get started at all.
<Parker> It says I have "no valid kits"
<Parker> and I don't even know what that means.
<Parker> Well, my first problem is in step 2.
<Parker> I don't have Projects > Ubuntu > Simple Touch UI
<Parker> I just have "Other Projects" "non- Qt project" and "import project"
<Parker> I'd love to dig in and start learning more about Qt, and app development, but none of the tutorials have gotten me anywhere.
<Parker> The one linked above is pretty prominent, so I thought I'd point out that it's frustratingly difficult to get started with this.
<cwayne> mhall119, ping
<cwayne> does anyone know how to push data over a pagestack.push?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-01
<short_sam> Hey guys question... does anyone know how to parse databases (sqlite) on ubuntu touch? Help greatly appreciated!
<hakermania> Is this a bug? QStandardPaths::displayName(QStandardPaths::DataLocation) returns "Application Data" under Ubuntu 13.04. Shouldn't it be .config ?
<hakermania> Wrong channel. Damn
<mrqtros> hakermania, I think no
<hakermania> mrqtros, Maybe ~/.local/share/data, but "Application Data" is totally wrong under linux.
<mrqtros> hakermania, look, you requested "displayName" - presentable name for apps
<mrqtros> hakermania, try "standardLocations" or "writableLocation" or something like that
<mrqtros> sry I am away from docs :)
<hakermania> mrqtros, sorry, you are wrong http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qstandardpaths.html#StandardLocation-enum
<hakermania> Anyway, the documentation isn't 100% clear of what it means. I found a workaround using QSettings  to get that path
<mrqtros> hakermania, :) Did you test it on other OS?
<hakermania> mrqtros, that workaround works "for sure", because it returns the location where QSettings intends to save the configuration, and that's what I really want.
<clepto> trying u1db now, someone here with time and knowledge to help?
<danielholm> hey guys, how do you re-use a Page component in a PageStack?
<danielholm> I have a Component that contains a page that I want to use as a regular page in a PageStack
<clepto> danielholm, try pagestack.push(page)
<danielholm> haha, I JUST found that :D
<danielholm> clepto: thanks
<cwayne> YES FINALLY GOT OAUTH WORKING!
<cwayne> sorry for shouting, excited :D
<mrqtros> :D
<cwayne> it's not even just getting an oauth token, it's signing every request with oauth headers
<cwayne> damn annoying :P
<PaoloRotolo> Hi everybody!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90, nik90_ :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, nik90_, ping
<rschroll> A QML question: Is it possible to style the thumb of a Slider?  Specifically, I'd like to change its color when it's at one end of its range.
<jGleitz> Chris Triantafillis: ping
<clepto> jGleitz, pong
<clepto> jGleitz, thanks for coming!
<jGleitz> clepto: No problem. I hope I can help
<clepto> jGleitz, let me explain
<clepto> this is the doc i store the notes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6051458/
<clepto> when i used database i had every mapping to number as id
<clepto> and then i could use something like getTitle(id) etc
<clepto> i tried doing the same with the 1udb
<clepto> u1db*
<clepto> notesDatabase.putDoc({'1': {'id': "1", 'title': 's'}}, "notes")
<jGleitz> Okay. And what doesn’t work now?
<clepto> but that doesn't work because i can't do notesDatabase.getDoc("notes").1.title
<clepto> the .1. doesn't work
<jGleitz> Yeah. But notesDatabase.getDoc("notes")[1] doesn’t work either?
<clepto> so i need to figure another way
<clepto> jGleitz, give a sec to test
<clepto> jGleitz, you are right
<clepto> i didn't get it when you said it on g+
<clepto> thanks!
<jGleitz> No prob.
<clepto> jGleitz, how do I delete the db's contents?
<jGleitz> clepto: putDoc("", docId)
<jGleitz> I’m out now.
<AskUbuntu> Moving from a Consumer to a Producer? | http://askubuntu.com/q/340158
<wellsb> OptionSelectorDelegate is not an item on the device image.  Shouldn't it be?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-25
<pabloff9_> hello there
<pabloff9_> I need help finding documentation on scopes for Unity 7
<pabloff9_> I can only find them for Unity 8
<inder_gt> hey guys, whats the better way to do indicator applets, pygtk or pygi?
<sergiusens> pabloff9_: inder_gt both your questions might be better answered in #ubuntu-unity
<inder_gt> got it sergiusens thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<kalikiana> t1mp: please review this again https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sourceOverflow/+merge/229960
<justCarakas> Good mornign all
<justCarakas> I'm working on a game, for those who want to try a test version: http://kamisado.gigapps.be/
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok
<kalikiana> t1mp: I fixed the typo in the FFFF florian noted and merged staging in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/offWhite/+merge/229973 I can't see any failures except before I cleaned the branch after the merge, so I assume you had some left-over files when you got those errors
<t1mp> kalikiana: perhaps it was an issue fixed in staging
<t1mp> kalikiana: I'll review again
<kalikiana> t1mp: it wasn't, it passed before as jenkins agrees on
<kalikiana> hm, though I guess j would have merged it automatically
<kalikiana> well, whichever it was, it seems to pass now
<kalikiana> nik90: I noticed, as I got asked about example code, this is still collecting dust https://code.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/advanced-game/+merge/209920
<nik90> kalikiana: I will look at it now and try to get it merged today.
<kalikiana> nik90: that would rock!
<nik90> kalikiana: will ping you for a review a bit later
<nik90> t1mp: Is it not possible to do Action { id: sampleaction }, and then use that in head.actions: [ Action { action: sampleaction } ] ?
<nik90> t1mp: I want to define an action in one place and use it in other places
<t1mp> nik90: yes
<t1mp> nik90: did you try it?
<nik90> t1mp: I did
<nik90> t1mp: it says "Cannot assign to non-existent property "action""
<t1mp> should be head.actions: [ sampleAction ]
<nik90> ah that works yes
<nik90> thnx
<t1mp> :)
<nik90> kalikiana: I updated the example to use the latest sdk headers and fixed some icon paths.
<nik90> kalikiana: Is there anything in particular you would like to me to add?
<nik90> kalikiana: I went through the example and it shows indexing and querying quite nicely
<nik90> mzanetti: hey, good afternoon
<nik90> mzanetti: when you have some time, can you show me how to run qmltestrunner within qtcreator
<kalikiana> nik90: niiiiice upgrade. I think it's fine feature-wise. I'd probably add other samples rather than making this more complex.
<kalikiana> if you're new, it tends to be more confusing than helpful if it there's too much at once
 * kalikiana changed it to Needs Review to get CI going
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<nik90> kalikiana: other samples to the same qml project? or as a new project?
<nik90> kalikiana: nvrmind I got it :)
<kalikiana> new project :-)
<nik90> kalikiana, t1mp: Question for either of you. Say I have a PageStack where I push Page1 and then on clicking a button I push Page2. In my QML Unit Test, I have only defined PageStack and Page1. After pushing Page2, how do I access elements in Page2?
<nik90> I tried, var page2 = findChild(Page, "page2objectname")
<nik90> and then, var elementinPage2 = findChild(page2, "elementobjectname)
<nik90> but that dint work
<kalikiana> could it be a race? is the page in a loader?
<nik90> Page2 isn't in a loader. It is just defined in a separate file.
<nik90> I can access Page2 by clicking on a header button in Page1.
<nik90> since I defined Page1 in my test, I can access the header button
<mzanetti> nik90: hi
<nik90> mzanetti: hi :)
<mzanetti> nik90: I don't think I've ran qmltestrunner from within qtcreator...
<mzanetti> nik90: however, if you have a make target for it, you should be able to select that in qtc
<nik90> mzanetti: I thought u showed of runnign unity8 tests in qtc
<mzanetti> nik90: hmm... maybe... IIRC someone asked that question and I just told the same
<mzanetti> nik90: if you have a make target for it, you should be able to select that in qtc
<nik90> mzanetti: can I add the make target in the cmake file itself?
<nik90> mzanetti: or do I need a separate makefile
<mzanetti> no, you don't need a separate make file
<mzanetti> nik90: but don't you have that already?
<mzanetti> "make test" does execute your tests, no?
<nik90> make test does execute the tests, but that's defined in the cmake files
<nik90> we don't have a separate make file
<nik90> mzanetti: I think this is fine since it is a minor inconvenience. I think I hit a bigger issue though.
<mzanetti> nik90: why would you want a separate make file?
<nik90> mzanetti: I don't, its just that I noticed in the default qtc templates that they add a separate makefile with the instructions to run AP and unit tests
<nik90> mzanetti: so I figured may be I might need it
<mzanetti> nik90: no... drop that
<mzanetti> we're not writing makefiles manually any more
<mzanetti> :)
<nik90> :)
<nik90> mzanetti: I started writing a bigger qml test which involves creating a new alarm. However I am unable to access the elements in the pages I push.
<nik90> mzanetti: these pages I push, I didn't declare them in my test file.
<nik90> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-add-more-qmltests/view/head:/tests/unit/tst_alarm.qml
<nik90> I only declared the first alarmPage.qml. The rest of the file like alarmRepeat.qml, alarmSound.qml etc are pushed but not declared. Any thoughts on how to access them?
<nik90> or is that a wrong way to do in qml tests?
<mzanetti> no... its ok
<mzanetti> what exactly is the issue? I didn't understand
<mzanetti> you can findChile() anything in the object tree
<mzanetti> findChild() :)
<mzanetti> line 60 is broken... what us "Page" ?
<nik90> yup it fails at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-add-more-qmltests/view/head:/tests/unit/tst_alarm.qml#L60
<nik90> Page is a SDK Page. I am not sure how else to define it :P
<mzanetti> yeah... what do you expect it to do?
<mzanetti> create a new "Page" and search that?
<t1mp> nik90, mzanetti the first parameter is the object id where you want to start searching for the child
<t1mp> so Page is invalid there
<mzanetti> t1mp: I know... that's what I'm trying to say
<nik90> so can I do findChild("addAlarmPage") ?
<t1mp> nik90: you are confused with select_single in autopilot
<t1mp> nik90: findChild(parent_id, child_objectName)
<nik90> t1mp: well the SDK docs for findChild() says the first argument is findChild( obj,  objectName)
<nik90> t1mp: so I figured obj is ObjectType aka Page and the objectName is addAlarmPage
<t1mp> nik90: obj is the object in which you search for the object with the specified name. It is not an object type
<t1mp> nik90: for example, testCase.back_button = findChild(app_header, "backButton");
<nik90> t1mp: ah ok
<nik90> hmm, I am still stuck
<nik90> so say I want to go from AlarmPage.qml -> EditAlarmPage.qml -> AlarmRepeat.qml. Do I have to declare all these pages in my qml test file?
<nik90> atm I have only declared AlarmPage.qml in my file.
<nik90> as a result I cannot access the object EditAlarmPage by its specified name
<rpadovani> nik90, just fyi, alarms work very well. I set an alarm 2 weeks ago for a test, I forgot it, and now it sounds. I was very surprised to hear a sound from my nexus 4 device :D
<nik90> rpadovani: :D
<nik90> t1mp: In https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/unit/tst_components/tst_pagestack.qml, how would you access page2 if you didn't declare it in the test file but it was part of your project?
<nik90> t1mp: that's what I am trying to do
<nik90> mzanetti: So in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/unit/tst_components/tst_pagestack.qml#L138, if page2 wasn't declared there, one cannot use page2 in the test?
<mzanetti> nik90: no... that's not how it works :)
<mzanetti> nik90: you know autopilot vis, do you?
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah I do, can I use that?
<mzanetti> nik90: so its basically the same with that...
<nik90> mzanetti: hmm that would mean I need declare all the files alarm requires in my test..which seems like a waste
<mzanetti> nik90: you have a tree of objects at any point when your application runs
<mzanetti> nik90: and you can use findChild() to get any of those objects from the object tree
<mzanetti> nik90: you shouldn't need to declare anything in your test except for the component you want to test...
<nik90> mzanetti: true, but I want to test "creating an alarm" which in turn requires about 4-5 qml files
<mzanetti> nik90: so?
<nik90> mzanetti: well erm..I guess I can do that :D
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> nik90:  I assume it works like this:
<mzanetti> you have Page1.qml
<mzanetti> and in there you have a button or whatever that does a pageStack.push(page2)
<nik90> yup exactly that
<mzanetti> so both pages are children of the pageStack, no?
<mzanetti> so you can do findChild(pageStack, "page2")
<mzanetti> and if the pageStack is a child of your mainView, you can also do findChild(mainView, "page2")
<mzanetti> findChild searches the whole object tree
<nik90> ah yes
<nik90> that could work
<nik90> mzanetti: ha that worked!
<mihir> nik90: i have looked at clock app
<mihir> nik90: i'll try that today and will push changes.
<nik90> mihir: sure
<dholbach> popey, mhall119, balloons, bzoltan: if we provide people at an event with virtualbox images of ubuntu+sdk installed... does it make sense to stay on 14.04 for this?
<t1mp> dholbach: can you run the emulator or 14.10 chroot in a virtualbox?
<dholbach> let me see
<bzoltan> dholbach:  14.10 image at the moment would bring more... like running the scopes
<dholbach> bzoltan, ok... so for Mac and Windows users at conferences we'd give them a vm image with the latest and greatest, you'd say?
<dholbach> currently we have scopes docs, but no scopes training material yet
<bzoltan> dholbach:  I would go with the Utopic, yes.
<justCarakas> daker: did I do something wrong or has the HTML5 UI not changed since the app showdown ? I was looking to use the new header but it was nowhere to be found
<dholbach> ok
<daker> justCarakas: yes :/
<justCarakas> daker: is there something I can do to get it in there ?
<daker> justCarakas: most of the work i have done is still waiting review, since Alex is focusing is work on Oxide
<daker> new header is here https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-html5-theme-devs/ubuntu-html5-theme/new-header
<daker> still WIP
<justCarakas> can I contribute ?
<daker> sure
<justCarakas> what should I do to get started ?
<daker> juste grab the code and open the editor :)
<justCarakas> oki :)
<justCarakas> I'll look into it after work
<daker> just ping if you want to ask/know something
<justCarakas> oki
<om26er> popey, Hi! are we testing an image ?
<popey> om26er: I'm not, UK vacation
<om26er> popey, ok, sure.
<justCarakas> daker if I want to work on it, do I need to fork it ?
<Drew____> Hi
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: when you have a minute, this is the problem I was having last week with AP tests that I wanted to ask you about: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8140784/ -- all the tests fail with the same error
<twstddev> Guys, do you need any help with development?
<mhall119> dholbach: I would agree with 14.10 being used for VM images
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> setting it up and testing it now
<davidcalle> mhall119, dholbach, hi there :)
<dholbach> hey hey davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, still sitting in the train? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, nope, home at last!
<dholbach> excellent
<mhall119> hello davidcalle
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the log says: "RuntimeError: Application Launch Failed: Application crashed." but the only crashfile in /var/crash is _usr_lib_python3_dist-packages_autopilot_run.py.32011.crash
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, if you remove this crash file and run again, does it crash again?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, does the app run at all, outside of autopilot?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes, runs just fine
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, you’re gonna have to inspect this crash file to know what’s happening then
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it just smells like something is bad with my setup, but i'll see if i can inspect that
<balloons> nik90, ping
<nik90> balloons: pong
<balloons> nik90, so clock reboot becoming clock. We should be all set to do it now, eh?
<nik90> balloons: we were supposed to do that last friday, unfortunately I decided against it since we had a fix in the SDK that I badly wanted in the promotion before making the replacement :D
<nik90> balloons: the SDK bug fixes the alarm status toggling which I considered high priority
<nik90> balloons: so I am back to waiting for the next promoted image.
<nik90> balloons: the SDK fix is already in a silo and waiting to be pushed into an image
<dholbach> davidcalle, does the login I sent over work now?
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes thanks, I've just tried
<nik90> balloons: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-009
<dholbach> davidcalle, perfect - is there anything else you need? or are you generally set up?
<balloons> nik90, ohh I thought that fix did land in the image
<balloons> well then, we continue to ait
<nik90> balloons: no previously we were waiting on another fix :)
<nik90> balloons: this fix I am talking about landing just on friday in sdk-staging
<nik90> s/landing/landed
<davidcalle> dholbach, I should be fine : I'm setting up my dev env + phone and trying to work around https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1360582 . The first article is fully drafted, I just need to put the theory in practice...
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1360582 in phablet-tools "Can't manually install clicks "Signature verification error" since #205" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you write up things in WP or anywhere else? I'm just wondering how best we could reviews, so you can get a bit of feedback from others
<dholbach> bzoltan, did you find anyone to look into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1360582?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I was planning to use gdrive, if that's ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, that's brilliant
<dholbach> davidcalle, it's a bit of a pain, if you copy it over into WP (because it has its own preferences of how to HTML), but it makes commenting and other stuff super easy
<dholbach> so in general: sounds good to me :-)
<bzoltan> dholbach:  only mvo can fix it and hopefully he will join us as the debconf lets him to do so
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<davidcalle> dholbach, yeah, that's what I was wondering... Well, we'll make it work :)
<dholbach> bzoltan, you're right... he went to debconf - I totally forgot that
<dholbach> davidcalle, of course :)
<bzoltan> dholbach:  but the workaround is to use the RTM image instead of the Ubuntu
<dholbach> davidcalle, let me know whenever you want to have a chat or anything else - maybe we can have a quick call to catch up tomorrow (if you're not in the train again :-))
<davidcalle> dholbach, a call tomorrow sounds good. Please ignore the crying baby in the background. ;)
<dholbach> davidcalle, and you ignore lazy, chatty coworking people around me :-P
<davidcalle> dholbach, hehe
<nerochiaro> bfiller: did you mention AP tests failing on gallery during the standup ?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: nevermind, artmello updated me on these
<ybon> thanks dholbach :)
<dholbach> ybon, anytime
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: do you know why after flashing the latest image when i try to install a package on the device i get "Cannot install /home/phablet/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.latest_armhf.click: Signature verification error: debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed." (when clicking run from qtcreator but also if i try manually"
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: yes, package signing was enabled, but it should be disabled in developer mode. Seems to be a bug.
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: workarounds so i can keep on working ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: you can use the ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed channel to flash your device
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: doing that now, thanks
<ybon> is the Dekko maintainer around?
<nik90> DanChapman: ^^
<ybon> thanks nik90 :)
<nik90> :)
<DanChapman> ybon, hey whats up?
<ybon> DanChapman: well, I have an issue, and would like to see if you are interested in details, but first I want to send you a bunch of thanks for takling the missing email app! :)
<DanChapman> ybon :-) yeah it's providing some challenges. What issues are you having?
<ybon> DanChapman: it crashes when I try to save my account
<DanChapman> meh still that :-(
<ybon> :s
<ybon> I can give you some info of what I've done previously
<ybon> maybe it helps
<DanChapman> ybon ok is that with the version just landed in the store
<ybon> DanChapman: yes
<ybon> but was the same before
<DanChapman> ybon yeah info would be awesome. I just cannot reproduce it myself and the the log file would be handy.  :-D
<ybon> DanChapman: I've first created an accoutn with "ybon@enix.org" as username, which is wrong because my account is "ybon", so I renamed it, and then I've add two account instead of one
<ybon> but even in the "ybon" one, I was able to rename the username for the stmp iirc, so I've deleted both
<ybon> and since then I cannot create any new account
<ybon> let me check the logs
<ybon> humm, logviewer crashing too :p
<ybon> let's ssh
<ybon> strange, logviewer crashes only if I try to acces the Dekko logs
<DanChapman> ybon, right first can you delete the conf file in ~/.config/com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko/ and try creating again. there were some quite big changes to the accounts saving process that I expected may break stuff for some people
<ybon> DanChapman: ok, let me try that right away
<ybon> DanChapman: FIY, this file is empty
<ybon> it exists, but it has no content at all
<ybon> 651908 0 -rw------- 1 phablet phablet 0 Aug 15 20:28 .config/com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko/com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko.conf
<ybon> DanChapman: crashed again after deleting the config file :(
<DanChapman> ybon :-( is that crash on start or crash when creating account?
<ybon> when I click save on the last screen of the account creation process
<ybon> note that now the config file isn't empty
<ybon> ah
<ybon> now it crashes also at start :s
<DanChapman> ybon right that's progress and is there a log file?
<ybon> I don't remember where I can find it (the log file)
<ybon> it's not in /var/log it seems
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: by reflashing the image these crashes I was having before disappeared. Now though I get this when running tests: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8141624/
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: is there some configuration I'm missing ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: (i'm following the instructions in the email you pointed out to me some time ago)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I don’t know, maybe artmello can help?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: artmello: it was apparently hablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable that didn't work the first time I launched it
<nerochiaro> no idea why as it didn't give any error message, but i ran it again and now tests work
<ybon> found it
<DanChapman> ybon under .cache/upstart i believe
<ybon> yep
<ybon> I'm reading it
<ybon> do you want it?
<DanChapman> ybon yes please :-)
<ybon> DanChapman: https://gist.github.com/yohanboniface/90b763aa0c1e8913dd6b
<DanChapman> ybon thanks. Just looking :-)
<ybon> cool :)
<nik90> mzanetti: I got a bare basic "create alarm" test finished :D. I still need to check if the alarm count increased by one or not...but it works for the most part.
<mzanetti> nik90: hehe. congrats
<nik90> mzanetti: I did not add any tests within the createAlarm test like checking if the alarm label was set correctly etc because i do that in the unit tests in those individual pages already
<mzanetti> nik90: yes. perfect!
<nik90> woohoo
<nik90> mzanetti: quick question, everywhere i look in the sdk and unity8, you guys use signalSpy. I read the official docs on it but didn't really understand why it is required.
<nik90> when I click on a button, I just do waitForRendering(page2) instead of the signal spy stuff
<dholbach> mhall119, balloons: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1361276 what you had in mind0ß
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1361276 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Build/run app locally, if host = target" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1361276 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Build/run app locally, if host = target" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> mind?
<mzanetti> nik90: well, sometimes its not that easy :) and sometimes a SignalSpy is just convenient
<mzanetti> nik90: for example to check signal arguments
<mzanetti> or need to count how often a signal is triggered
<nik90> ok
<DanChapman> ybon ok so i have an idea of what's happening. Just to confirm do the contents of the config file look correct. And is there an [Accounts] section?
<balloons> dholbach, mhall119 I was slightly confused by the conversation.. I can select my local system as the build target
<dholbach> balloons, maybe it should automatically be default if that's what I'm building for?
<dholbach> or add a "kit" for "local"?
<ybon> DanChapman: yes and yes
<ybon> [Accounts]
<ybon> b2447d19-369a-4be7-b62e-5fcc66436677\AccountName=b2447d19-369a-4be7-b62e-5fcc66436677
<ybon> this is the content of Accounts (the \AccountName seems a bit weird btw)
<ybon> missing a \n maybeN
<ybon> s/N/?/
<balloons> dholbach, for me the default was/is 'Desktop', with system paths and no sysroot
<balloons> aka, local..
<dholbach> balloons, hunm
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> then I misunderstood the discussion somewhat
<dholbach> I thought the problem was that you were somehow brought to use a chroot in cases where just using "desktop" (or "local") would be easier
<balloons> dholbach, lol.. I'm confused as well on the problem, and indeed there could be one, but I'm not sure what it is
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ :)
<dholbach> 1361276
<dholbach> all rightie... I'm going to head out now - let me know on the bug report if I made sense or not ;-)
<ahayzen> popey, are you able to set the status of powerd (ubuntu) back to confirmed from fix released for bug 1337239 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1337239 in powerd "Digitiser still works when phone locked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337239
<ubot5`> bug 1337239 in powerd "Digitiser still works when phone locked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337239
<ahayzen> yey 2 bots \o/
<balloons> ahayzen, why the status change?
<ahayzen> balloons, it was changed to fix released by accident
<ahayzen> balloons, and it isn't fixed :P
<ahayzen> balloons, just me, victor and jim can't change it back :/
<balloons> ahayzen, I also cannot, I would ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks :)
<ahayzen> balloons, when u have a spare moment would you mind scanning over https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-helper-refactor-002/+merge/231815 ?
<popey> ahayzen: done
<ahayzen> popey, sweet thanks :)
<popey> np
 * popey goes to make food
<swordfish> Hello app-develepers, I'm having some issues building the latest trunk of terminal-app. This is the the output I'm getting: http://pastebin.com/wk448Uji. I already setup an i386 emulator with a 14.10 chroot, and I'm able to deploy simple application on the emulator. Am I missing something or is this a problem in the CMakeFile.txt of the project?
<DanChapman> ybon right I have a solution on the way are you going to be around in an hour or so? I've got to pop out.
<twstddev> swordfish, Hello. Got to projects in creator and in "build" tab add -DCLICK_MODE=on to CMake arguments. As well in manifest.json change architecture to i386 in order to launch the app in emulator
<ybon> DanChapman: yes, just ping me when needed :)
<swordfish> twstddev, And that was it! :D ... Two hours trying everything and it was only the arch in the manifest. Thank you!
<twstddev> no worries :)
<mihir> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir: give me a few minutes, on a call
<mihir> nik90: no issues, what are PPA for adding timezone modules?
<mihir> balloons: hi
<balloons> mihir, hello
<gerlowskija> balloons: if you get a chance today, can you please take a look at the revisions I made on https://code.launchpad.net/~gerlowskija/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-for-bug1350605/+merge/231252?
<mihir> gerlowskija: it looks good to me
<mihir> gerlowskija: it passes all the test cases as well
<nik90> mihir: what timezone modules?
<mihir> nik90: nothing resolved
<mihir> nik90: it was my mistake
<balloons> gerlowskija, certainly
<nik90> mihir: oh ok :)
<balloons> gerlowskija, can we just chat in IRC to finish?
 * popey approves camera 3.0.0.360 into the store /cc bfiller 
<bfiller> thanks popey, gallery coming too
<popey> will keep an eye out
<popey> ooh its there
<popey> bfiller: done.
<popey> bug 1234
<gerlowskija> balloons: sure, do you have time now, or want to chat later?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1234 in launchpad "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<ubot5`> bug 1234 in Launchpad itself "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<IdleOne> hmm
<balloons> gerlowskija, now is fine. I guess I should just comment on the mp
<popey> thanks IdleOne
<balloons> I can't kick popey now :-(
<popey> \o/
<IdleOne> welcome
 * popey goes to check on pie
<popey> mmmm pie
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<IdleOne> bug 1234
<ubot5`> bug 1234 in Launchpad itself "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<DanChapman> ybon hey, please could you try this click for me http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpniel/dekko/click/com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko_0.2.5_armhf.click. Hopefully should work or at least give a better idea of what's going on.
<ybon> DanChapman: sure, doing that now
<ybon> DanChapman: do you know from the top of you head the command line to install it? I usually install from QtCreator
<DanChapman> ybon from commandline i usually use 'adb push' then 'phablet-shell' then i think it's pkcon install-local dekko.click. There's probably a better way :-) I usually use QtCreator aswell
<balloons> gerlowskija, approved
<ybon> ok thanks :)
<balloons> left a couple comments
<gerlowskija> balloons: Thanks balloons, I'll take a look in a little bit and respond if I can.
<ybon> DanChapman: Installed   com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko-0.2.5.armhf (installed:click,removable=1,app_name=dekko)summary goes here
<ybon> but still crash on start :/
<ybon> DanChapman: should I modifiy/delete the config file?
<DanChapman> ybon, no the config file should be fine now. The log should have a bit more info in it now though, could you paste it somewhere again for me?
<ybon> DanChapman: humm, I don't see a 0.2.5 log file
<ybon> not sure it's installed so
<ybon> when I long click on Dekko icon, it still says 0.2.4
<ybon> DanChapman: I need to step out for diner, bbiab
<DanChapman> ybon I usually have to reboot to see a local install. Sure... enjoy your dinner :-)
<ogra_> searching helps ...
<ogra_> just search for something and the .desktop files get refreshed
<balloons> nik90, did you get your translation stuff worked out?
<nik90> balloons: ?
<balloons> nik90, I remember last week the clock reboot needed something with translations?
<nik90> balloons: dpm added the translation support in clock reboot.
<nik90> balloons: the desktop file is not translated however
<nik90> balloons: but I haven't any translations in the clock reboot though
<nik90> not sure if it is a bug
<balloons> nik90, yes, and that's a problem as it's not replaced the clock app yet
<balloons> and I'm not sure it shows up as needing help
<nik90> balloons: but even if it does, it will still stay in lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot?
<nik90> or do we switch that to lp:ubuntu-clock-app ?
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+translations
<balloons> hmm https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot/+translations
<balloons> nik90, so we can switch the translation focus for instance
<balloons> and we also need to import on the reboot branch I think
<nik90> balloons: I tried manually to add translations for my language for reboot, but couldn't find any way to do so
<nik90> balloons: but yes we will come back to this when we do the switch
<balloons> nik90, well I'm going to ask for a big translation push from everyone, and I want to make sure clock gets it
<balloons> we really need to make the switch
<nik90> yeah
<nik90> when r u planning to make the call?
<balloons> nik90, starting this week
<balloons> today/tomorrow
<balloons> I worry about the focus going to the current clock app (which is already happening)
<nik90> hmm
<ybon> DanChapman|afk: rebooted, but still the same, I will investigate
<balloons> nik90, QA efforts are also focusing on the old app.. just feeling the crunch
<balloons> I didn't mean this to turn into a guilt trip, heh, my apologies
<nik90> sry
<ybon> is pkcon install-local xxx.click the command to install a click package by hand on the device?
<ybon> It's says installed, but then it still seem to be the old version
<ybon> humm, even if I try to uninstall it from the UI, it's still there :s
<ybon> I'm trying pkcon remove, but not luck to find the expected parameter, dekko doesn't work, full package name either
<ybon> ok, reboot + pkcon remove seems to have done it
<ybon> DanChapman|afk: https://gist.github.com/yohanboniface/8e8ab888fba106a90bf3 new log
<ybon> (still crashing at start)
<mihir_> nik90:
<mihir_> nik90: i have pushed the new changes
<mihir_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/revamp-repetition-deisgn/+merge/231967
<mihir_> nik90: it has small bugs , i will need to resolve that , i am doing that right nows
<mihir_> now*
<nik90> mihir_: ok. will check it now
<mihir_> nik90: i am still left with the slider and all, as focusing on functionlity first
<nik90> ok
<mihir_> nik90: will you leave comments over there , i might probably go to bed
<nik90> mihir_: ui wise it is mostly good
<nik90> Just some small tweaks only
<nik90> I will add comments tomorrow morning
<mihir_> nik90: hmm , i am fixing functionally bugs i have noticed
<mihir_> nik90: after this , we can merge our branch , and big task will be AP
<nik90> Yes
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-26
<venky> ii
<venky> ls
<venky> I am venky
<m-b-o> dpm popey: hi!
<m-b-o> can one of you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1355822, MR attached. The Sheet is replaced with Page now
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355822 in Ubuntu Weather App "Buttons untranslated in add/edit location dialog" [High,In progress]
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> m-b-o: will do
<m-b-o> popey: thanks!
<davidcalle> Morning all
<justCarakas> good morning all, happy bust your face on the asphalt day :p
<dholbach> salut davidcalle - ça va?
<davidcalle> dholbach, bien merci, et toi?
<dholbach> très bien, merci :-)
<popey> daker: do you know of an easy way I can tell which apps are using webkit (as opposed to oxide)? If I have them installed, I can grep through the code in /opt/click.ubuntu.com, but not sure what to look for..
<dholbach> davidcalle, let me know when you have a bit of time later on and we can have a quick call to catch up
<dholbach> (or we can chat on IRC as well - that works for me too)
<davidcalle> dholbach, either IRC this morning, or call this afternoon, as you prefer
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok cool
<dholbach> popey, do we have a guest or two for tonight?
<popey> tonight?
<popey> oh, it's tuesday
<popey> hehe, silly bank holiday threw me off
<dholbach> ah, ok - that makes sense :)
<daker> popey: HTML5 apps are still using qtwebkit
<popey> dholbach: no, I don't have anyone.
<dholbach> popey, maybe we can both try to coerce somebody to join us :)
<dholbach> ... into joining us
<justCarakas> dholbach: maybe an update on oxide and the HTML5 ui stuff ? :p
<dholbach> justCarakas, so we should invite Chris Coulson, David Barth and Alex Abreu maybe? :)
<justCarakas> sounds very interesting :D
<dholbach> mhall119, unfortunately the wordpress export does not have a last_modified date, which makes it a bit useless to find out what changed last :)
<dholbach> mhall119, the only option would be to diff between exports
<daker> popey: on my way to the office...
<DanChapman|afk> ybon, ping
<ybon> DanChapman: pong
<ogra_> DanChapman, hmm, new dekko doesnt start for me (i removed all odl dirs, it creates a new config but then crashes and never starts again)
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8148627/ has the log of setting up the account and trying to start it again after crashing
<ogra_> looks like it crashes in "Reloading account listmodel" after it created the config
<mihir> nik90: did you get a time to comment on MR?
<nik90> mihir: Do you want me to comment on the UI or the code itself?
<mihir> nik90: on MR , just comment your inputs so I can incorporate in next push
<nik90> mihir: ack. give me 5 mins
<mihir> nik90: no issues, will check once i go back home
<nik90> ok
<DanChapman> ybon ogra_ quick question does your username contain @domain. ?
<ybon> DanChapman: not for me
<ogra_> for smtp i use google ... so yeah for that ... for my imap server i have a normal username with no @
<DanChapman> ybon ogra_ great thanks. That seems to be the issue, when deciding on the account icon it assumes there is a domain in the username and it's crashing trying to split on the @. Fix is in progress now
<ybon> great :)
<ogra_> awesome !
<ogra_> well, removing all @'s manually from the config file doesnt change behavior ...
<ybon> ogra_: I understand it wants one
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> yeah, adding  random @ helps
<ybon> but then I guess you imap auth doesn't work anymore?
<ogra_> indeed :)
<ybon> ;)
<ogra_> just wanted to confirm the app starts when adding it
<ybon> sure
<ogra_> which it does fine indeed :)
<popey> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/fixForReload/+merge/230775 look good to you?
<mzanetti> popey: would need to test... haven't managed yet
<popey> k
<daker> popey: hi
<popey> daker: yo
<popey> i was trying to figure out a way to see which apps use webkit, which aren't necessarily html5/cordova apps
<daker> popey: are you going to make a script ?
<popey> daker: yeah, was going to just grep, I've done this before but can't recall what I did
<popey> I have a device with every single app from the store installed
<daker> popey: maybe look for "template": "ubuntu-webapp" in the apparmor file
<daker> $APP.json
<popey> I'm not looking for webapps though, but apps which use webit in them..
<nik90> popey: you have every single app from the store installed! You are going to have a tough time when that number increases to an unbearable amount ;)
<popey> yeah
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list | wc -l
<popey> 488
<popey> it's bareable now
<popey> STOP MAKING APPS!
<ogra_> 488 versions of the same app ?
<ogra_> :P
<popey> well, a good few of them are webapps
 * ogra_ cant really cpe with that 
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list|wc -l
<ogra_> 56
<popey> its a good way to test the update mechanism, especially if I leave it a couple of weeks
<popey> actually it's possible that's not every app, some are geo-locked and I'm in the UK.
<ogra_> it is painful if you get a full upgrade though ... the apparmor re-caching must be awful
<popey> yes, yes it is.
<popey> see my bug about this ☻
<ogra_> for my 56 apps it takes about 3-4min
<popey> ~20 mins boot time
<ogra_> yeah
<DanChapman> ybon ogra_ http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpniel/dekko/click/com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko_0.2.5_armhf.click any chance you could give it a try. Seems to be working ok now without the domain. I will get it uploaded to the store later with a few other small fixes
<nik90> wow
<popey> I am a super hero whose name is "Captain Edge Case" though.
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ wants to see the cape 
<nik90> popey: how well does the unity dash handle them
<popey> same as with small numbers of apps
<popey> scroll fast and the icons don't load in quickly enough
<nik90> I am guessing search will become more powerful than before
<popey> ya
<popey> it's a nexus 7, so plenty of vertical room for pinning apps too
<nik90> ya the icon loading issue is a bit annoying..i hope they fix it soon
<popey> the whole frame rate of the dash is poor, but I dont know where that issue lies
<nik90> oh
<dholbach> mhall119, do I need to clarify 1361276 somewhat?
<dholbach> balloons and I talked about it yesterday
<nik90> popey: A quick update on the clock app replacement. I have been getting several bug reports from QA that I had to mark duplicate or invalid since they have been fixed in the new clock app for ages. Also with the current confusion about which distro to focus, it is hard to say if a promoted image is possible this week.
<ybon> DanChapman: working! :)
<ogra_> DanChapman, works fine :)
<DanChapman> \o/ thanks for testing and the logs :-)
<nik90> popey: I talked to sil2100 about this, and he said he will discuss with QA if the replacement can be done despite the SDK fix not landing yet for the current promoted image users
<ybon> DanChapman: thank *you* :)
<ogra_> DanChapman, oh, while yyou are here ... did you do anything about QRESYNC ? do i still need to specify it in the blacklist ?
<nik90> popey: if he says go ahead, I think we should do the replacement since we need to move the translation focus from the old clock app to the new one.
<popey> +1
<nik90> popey: would I have to change the development focus of clock app to the utopic-3.0 (reboot) branch so that the new clock app code can be obtained from lp:ubuntu-clock-app instead of lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot ?
<popey> I am not an expert on that bit of launchpad, but I believe so.
<nik90> popey: if yes, I hope it means that all existing MR will have to be resubmitted
<nik90> I do not hope*
<popey> thats a question for #launchpad perhaps?
<ogra_> DanChapman, oh, that HTML/plaintext toggle is cute !
<popey> or maybe dholbach ☻
<nik90> popey: ok we can do that bit of the launchpad change after the replacement
<dholbach> popey, what is a question for me?
<DanChapman> ogra_, for now yes still add it to the blacklist if it's still deciding it's not working. I still need to dig into it.
<nik90> dholbach: 1:01 PM <nik90> popey: would I have to change the development focus of clock app to the utopic-3.0 (reboot) branch so that the new clock app code can be obtained from lp:ubuntu-clock-app instead of lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot ?
<ogra_> DanChapman, thanks +
<DanChapman> ogra_, yes i like it :-) i've had to hold back viewing of attachments the=ough as the webview was crashing the phone :-/
<dholbach> nik90, I guess - I'm not 100% sure - you can just try it out :)
<DanChapman> but it should land soonish
<ogra_> oh, it worked for me in the last iterations
<nik90> DanChapman: hey I am waiting for my HTML/plaintext toggle update :P
<nik90> dholbach: I am afraid it might break the existing MRs
<ogra_> i did always switch it on ... doesnt download the pics yet though
<nik90> dholbach: also I need to point the new clock app manifest file to lp:ubuntu-clock-app first
<popey> ogra_: do you know of an upstart incantation to stop a user service?
<popey> (e.g. mediascanner)
<ogra_> you just call "stop <servicename>"
<ogra_> as the respective user
<popey> bah
<popey> i was doing service foo stop
<dholbach> nik90, I can't imagine it'd break existing entries in LP
<popey> thanks
 * popey gets his IO back
<nik90> dholbach: ok, let me do that now
<DanChapman> ogra_, yeah the only attachments that work are html/plaintext any other attached text documents or images are causing the issues you will see them at the bottom of some messages but you can't open them just yet.
<ogra_> ah, k
<DanChapman> nik90, the toggle has just landed yesterday you should be able to switch between them at the top of the message view
<nik90> DanChapman: oh. updating now
<nik90> I stopped at image 204 due to the click authentication issue and forgot to update apps as well
<popey> i think the click auth issue is fixed now
<nik90> in 208?
<popey> yeah, think so, new click landed
<nik90> ooh then I might update the phone
<ogra_> popey, nope, rolled back though
<popey> want me to confirm first?
<popey> gah
<popey> so you still can't pkcon install-local foo?
<ogra_> we'll do way faster rollback action in the futrue
<ogra_> you can
<ogra_> we went back to the working version
<popey> ah okay
 * popey gets out the delorean
<ogra_> it will only land again if all issues are fixed
<nik90> ogra_: ah awesome..unable to run apps on phone through qtc would be a disaster for me.
<popey> so yeah, looks like it's safe to upgrade nik90
<ogra_> right
<nik90> yup updating.
<ogra_> nik90, not only you ... bzoltan would haunt me in my sleep if we left it broken for to long
<popey> there's an image nobody wanted
<nik90> ogra_: lol
<ogra_> :)
<nik90> ogra_: well I would haunt bzoltan if it was broken for me for too long
<bzoltan> and that we do not want, do we ogra_? :D
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> haha, nope
<popey> pondering upgrading to 14.10
<popey> done the desktop, considering the laptop
<nik90> I thought u already did
<nik90> ah
 * popey gets coffee
<popey> 20 packages are going to be removed. 224 new packages are going to be
<popey> installed. 1856 packages are going to be upgraded.
<nik90> sergiusens: quick question, If I were to change the bzr branch focus to lp:ubuntu-clock-app for clock reboot, the only small change I need to do would be https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-branch-focus/+merge/232197 ?
<nik90> sergiusens: its a 2 line change
<sergiusens> nik90: quick questions rarely lead to quick answers ;-)
<sergiusens> nik90: so you decided to change it after all?
<sergiusens> nik90: that is the only change (unless it's hardcoded elsewhere)
<sergiusens> nik90: which I think it isn't
<nik90> sergiusens: yeah I decided to change it
<nik90> sergiusens: I dont think we used the bzr_source variable anywhere else nor hardcode it
<sergiusens> x-source just needs to point to the right location which is defined by BZR_SOURCE
<sergiusens> there is no other use for it
<nik90> yup
<sergiusens> looks good on my side
<sergiusens> approved
<nik90> cool thnx
<nik90> sergiusens: see quick question -> quick answer :D
<sergiusens> nik90: yeah, rarely, not never :-P
<nik90> hehe
<sergiusens> it's usually a trap
<nik90> you can trust me :P
<popey> also a trap
<nik90> lol
<sergiusens> nik90: http://memegenerator.net/instance/53788084
 * sergiusens thinks it's the most useful thing he's done today
<ogra_> creating that meme ?
<ogra_> heh
<nik90> woop woop lp:ubuntu-clock-app now points to reboot
<nik90> dholbach: it worked nicely ^^
<mihir> nik90: congrats :D
<nik90> mihir: :) still need to do the replacement on the phone, but we are damn close to that as well
<mhall119> dholbach: I re-worded your bug summary
<mihir> twstddev: ping
<twstddev> mihir: pong
<mihir> twstddev: i have commented on your MR
<mihir> just one small tweeks, otherwise it looks good to me.
<mihir> twstddev: i would suggest that label text should be altered based on the condition and button should be visible if there are no calendars, hope that make sense.
<twstddev> sure. I'm at work right now, will do a commit later then :)
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, is our Webview api very similar to the qtwebkit api?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i fixed the last failing test on this MR, and since both you and bill tested it already, could you please make sure we get it into the release process ? wait_select_single
<pmcgowan> and have we written any tutorial comparing the two or telling folks how to migrate to ours?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-restrict-pick-content-type/+merge/230776
<nik90> mzanetti: in a qml test, can I define a tag as Repeat: [0,1,2,3] where these number refer to the locale indexes and translate to "Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday" ?
<nik90> mzanetti: I tried it, but when I console output data.Repeat, it comes out as undefined
<appdev41> anyone got a sec ?
<popey> appdev41: wassup
<dholbach> mhall119, thanks!
<appdev41> i messed with unix 20 yrs ago and i'm not a dummy but i cannot get necessitas installer to load
<appdev41> ive tried everything on wiki
<appdev41> anyone else got a sec ?
<mzanetti> nik90: not following
<mzanetti> nik90: please paste your data() and test function and output somewhere
<nik90> mzanetti: sry, I just saw that I didn't pass the data variable to my test function
<nik90> mzanetti: that was the issue, it seems fixed now
<mzanetti> nik90: I think you shouldn't use the "tag" in your tests
<mzanetti> nik90: that's just for printing the current test run
<mzanetti> well, I guess you can... but we consider it bad practice, in unity8 at least
<nik90> mzanetti: you mean this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8149696/
<mzanetti> nik90: this looks good
<mzanetti> nik90: but not using "data.tag" inside the test
<mzanetti> which is what I understood from your question.
<mzanetti> but I guess I misunderstood
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah pass the data as argument to test as tst_createAlarm(data), and then refer to them as data.name, data.repeat etc
<nik90> I pass*
<mzanetti> yep. that's fine
<nik90> ah ok :)
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, as similar as can be where it makes sense
<nik90> fginther, balloons: Hi, is there any update on running QML tests as part of the jenkins job?
<fginther> nik90, not yet, it was on my plan for this week
<nik90> fginther, balloons: As of now (with a current MP), the QML unit tests coverage of clock app is more than the AP coverage :)
<nik90> fginther: ack
<nik90> fginther: let me know when you start on it, I can help wherever possible
<fginther> nik90, that's definitely a good thing :-). And thanks for the offer of help
<appdev41> anyone got a sec ?
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, mhall119 does it make sense for us to document the diffs, with a guide on how to port from one to the other?
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, do we have numbers on how many apps use a QtWebKit webview?
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, yes, 28
<pmcgowan> quite a few it seems
<t1mp> kalikiana, nik90  https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sourceOverflow/+merge/229960 merged in staging :)
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, 28 apps that import QtWebKit in qml code? if you can get me the list, I’d like to look into how advanced their usage of QtWebKit is
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, I will forward you the search popey made
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, thanks
<nik90> t1mp: cool
<mhall119> pmcgowan: if somebody can write that up, we can put it on d.u.c as a QML Guide
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I responded to your email about dekko, which won't be able to use Ubuntu.Web.WebView
<mhall119> DanChapman: ^^ that is still the case, right?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, the main issue that lead u to drop webkit was really security, so its not a sanctioned api for us
<pmcgowan> apps could provide it, but its big aiui
<mhall119> yeah it is
<pmcgowan> mhall119, also, is he using stuff in the 3.0 api? the old stuff was deprecated upstream
<mhall119> but if we don't support the APIs needed to switch to Oxide, there's going to be a need for it still
<pmcgowan> I still see 1.0 references
<mhall119> all the 1.0 seems to be QtWebKit.experimental
<DanChapman> mhall119, well atm yes unless bug 1260016 can be fixed. Does the Ubuntu Webview have a loadHtml() method now? I should be able to fetch and load through that if it's available and not need to bridge the custom url scheme with the webview. I'd need to test that though
<ubot5> bug 1260016 in Oxide "Add an API to allow defining custom URL scheme delegates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260016
<mhall119> so maybe we just need to implement those .experimental APIs?
<mhall119> DanChapman: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Web.WebView/#loadHtml-method
<DanChapman> mhall119, cool last i looked it wasn't available. Great well I will see what I can do with it. Thanks
<mhall119> pmcgowan: it looks like many apps are using some QtWebKit.experimental APIs
<pmcgowan> mhall119, yes, oSoMoN said he would see in what ways
<oSoMoN> mhall119, from popey’s e-mail I’m seeing 5 different apps importing QtWebKit.experimental (not confirmed they’re actually using it yet), I wouldn’t call that "many"
<DanChapman> mhall119, I don't see any way to block/catch navigation requests with the Ubuntu webview api :-/ Let's see if there is a bug for it
<mhall119> oSoMoN: anything more than 4 is "many" for me :)
<oSoMoN> DanChapman, it’s not documented, but the Ubuntu WebView has a navigationRequested signal that you can connect to to handle navigation requests
<nik90> mzanetti: hey you asked for a big test, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-add-more-qmltests/view/head:/tests/unit/tst_alarm.qml :)
<nik90> mzanetti: in total 12 units tests and 1 user feature test
<nik90> not bad still takes only 6.35 secs
<nik90> :p
<mivoligo> mzanetti:
<mivoligo> :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi, what's funny?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: nothing
<mivoligo> mzanetti: just joined
<mzanetti> ah :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I didn't do anything on the game in the last few days
<mzanetti> mivoligo: thought I wait for some level backgrounds then start creating some real levels
<mzanetti> and then start fixing the remaining things as part of the polishing/bugfixing
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I guessed so
<mzanetti> I think feature-wise it supports now everything we wanted for a first version
<mzanetti> probably more :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I have a level concept for you: https://spideroak.com/browse/share/michal-here/1n3k34izs8asdfjazjkdas89e03/mix/
<mivoligo> mzanetti: the part surrounded by the blue rectangle is the playable area
<mzanetti> mivoligo: looks great!
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it's 10 squares wide and 5 high
<mzanetti> mivoligo: but it would cut off parts of the space ship
<mzanetti> is that intended?
<mzanetti> or would you shrink the playable area to have some "dead" space around it?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes, the spaceship will be visible for some screen ratios
<mzanetti> I c
<mzanetti> ok. works for me
<mzanetti> I still would like to have some decorations around :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: that's my next step
<mzanetti> mivoligo: oh, I realize, we don't support such things atm
<mzanetti> mivoligo: the game would allow to place towers onto the space ship
<mzanetti> but IIRC we already talked about marking fields as non-tower-compatible
<mzanetti> but I haven't done that yet
<mivoligo> mzanetti: that's right
<mzanetti> mind filing a bug about that task?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: will do
<mzanetti> cool, thanks
<mivoligo> mzanetti: so far I have 5 levels with this style. I mean grass and some vehicle for enemies.
<mzanetti> :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I think  it'll be enough to do 5 similar background
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yes, I think so too
<mzanetti> mivoligo: just some variations how the path goes
<mivoligo> mzanetti: that and different rocket
<mzanetti> mivoligo: maybe we should group it a bit though...
<mzanetti> so that the first/easiest levels look similar
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I thought the same
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: did you see my previous message about https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-restrict-pick-content-type/+merge/230776 ?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: also only putting some types of enemies there
<mzanetti> mivoligo: then the next one gets harder, having harder enemies etc
<balloons> nik90, so what's up with https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot/+translations? I still don't see anything to translate, but I see an import was done
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, can you please coordinate with bfiller on this one?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: exactly
<nik90> balloons: that's what I meant earlier, I am not sure why the translation don't appear there. Neither can I add any translations to it.
<nik90> balloons: dpm said he already configured it. popey and I had a look at it during my meeting last week
<popey> balloons: i asked in #launchpad but got no reply, dunno why it's not working
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I have to go to my „real live” work, just wonted to let you know I'm doing some graphics for the game :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. have a great day! see you around.
<mzanetti> thanks for the update
<mivoligo> mzanetti: thanks, enjoy your time!
<nik90> popey, balloons: I notice that the pot template still reads com.ubuntu.clock.devel. The devel part shouldn't be there.
<nik90> popey, balloons: Let me try to update the pot file
<popey> k
<nik90> popey: can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-potfile-aug26/+merge/232226
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: do you know if there are emulators in the sdk to access the content picker peer in AP tests ?
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, not that i've seen
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: ok, because i noticed that some tests were failing because before i was looking for the peer with ContentPeerPicker, but it's now ContentPeerPicker10
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: and it seems the kind of thing that an emulator should prevent
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: for now i just fixed the test to look at the new name
<popey> nik90: not a fan of that boilerplate
<popey> nik90: the comments could at least have a year/name in them?
<nik90> popey: It seems to be generated by the cmakelist list in the po folder
<popey> ugh
<popey> ok, lets fix it later then.
<popey> approved
<nik90> popey: yeah we need someone who know gettext to add specific cmake variable values like title, date etc.
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, oh... the objectName?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: the object name is ok, the class has changed
<kenvandine> yeah, based on the import
<kenvandine> so i guess the test is checking that
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: the test is checking both name and class. i fixed the class, and it's found correctly
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: but i'm having another problem now. on my device tests area ok, but in jenkins i get an issue where the picker should be visible but it isn't.
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: see end of this log: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/427/testReport/junit/gallery_app.tests.test_photo_viewer/TestPhotoViewer/test_share_button/
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, looking
<balloons> nik90, ping
<nik90> balloons: pong
<balloons> nik90, so you made reboot series trunk :-)
<nik90> balloons: just an hour ago :-)
<balloons> nik90, in doing so, it actually breaks things for the old clock app, as the manifest reads the bzr revno to match up tests
<nik90> balloons: oh yeah. crap :/
<nik90> balloons: I can fix that asap
<balloons> nik90, so we need to push the reboot click as the clock, or tweak the manifest and reupload the old clock click
<balloons> either one is fine
<nik90> balloons: we will be doing the replacement tonite if QA approves
<nik90> balloons: I am waiting on sil2100's response
<balloons> nik90, so replacing clock is your preferred solution. So I guess I'll toss it back
<nik90> balloons: yup, thnx
<dholbach> Community Q&A starting on http://ubuntuonair.com in about 5m. Today we'll have David Barth talking about HTML5 in Ubuntu.
<rickspencer3> hi all, is their sdk support for that little tab at the bottom of apps?
<nik90> rickspencer3: not like the one you see at the bottom of apps. Those are custom implementations atm.
<nik90> rickspencer3: I was told the popular ones will be integrated into the SDK after RTM
<rickspencer3> thanks nik90
<nik90> np
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey, can't join tomorrow's meeting
<mzanetti> we can have it on Thu if you want
<elopio> balloons, nik90: how do I install the new clock on the phone?
<elopio> I tried with click-buddy and pkcon, but the app doesn't open.
<balloons> elopio, it's in the store actually as clock-reboot
<nik90> balloons: the one in the store is outdated by a week or two.
<nik90> elopio: have you tried rebooting?
<balloons> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot yes?
<nik90> balloons: no bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<elopio> nik90, balloons: yes, I tried rebooting and I'm branching lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<nik90> elopio: one sec, let me try
<elopio> it has a com.ubuntu.clock_3.1.68_armhf.click, that's what I pushed into the device and did
<elopio> pkcon instal-local
<balloons> elopio, ohh, you need armhf my friend
<balloons> nvm, I see you built it as such
<nik90> I am rebooting phone
<nik90> balloons: it doesn't open for me either
<nik90> balloons: is there any way to see the log of what happens when you try to open it?
<elopio> I can't find anything useful on ~/.cache
<nik90> elopio, balloons: If I install the new clock app using qtcreator, I can open it on the phone correctly
<nik90> elopio: if I do using pkcon install-local, it doesnt open
<elopio> I'll try that.
<ybon> humm, if I type "ok :)" from the notification bar to answer an SMS, only "ok" is sent, is the new version depressive? ;)
<balloons> are you sure you are executing the right binary.. btw, I get a sig verification error tryuing to install
<nik90> balloons: which image?
<nik90> balloons: sig verification error shouldn't be there with image 208
<balloons> i have 207
<balloons> ofc
<nik90> balloons: yeah they added click signing and only the store can do that
<nik90> balloons: you cannot install unsigned click packages on the phone
<balloons> right, but how do I do a one-off?
<nik90> balloons: they added a temporary fix in 208
<nik90> balloons: you can't
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1360582
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360582 in click "Can't manually install clicks "Signature verification error" since #205" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> balloons: install-local will provide a --allow-unauthenticated argument, but that is a wip I believe
<nik90> https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/click/lp1360582-hotfix/+merge/232147
<nik90> elopio: had any luck? (also hope you are running 208)
<balloons> nik90, elopio my binary works fine after bumping to 208
<elopio> I'm on the rtm branch.
<nik90> elopio: rtm branch shouldn
<elopio> I also don't really know how to use qtcreator, but I think it didn't work.
<nik90> shouldn't have that issue
<elopio> I'll reflash.
<nik90> elopio: since the click signature signing was only introduced in devel-proposed I think
<balloons> elopio, you need a device for each branch :-)
<mihir> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir: pong
<mihir> nik90: in your MR comment , point no 3 , is trying to match to google event calender
<mihir> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/revamp-repetition-deisgn/+merge/231967/comments/565484
<nik90> mihir: as in the current way it is implemented is trying to match google calendar? or what I suggested?
<mihir> nik90: the current system
<nik90> mihir: I dont see that in google calendar (on Android). I see only "Repeat daily, weekly, monthly and yearly". Below that I can set the days of the week I want to repeat on
<nik90> mihir: I see the current implementation only on the web google calendar version
<mihir> nik90: yup  it is to match web calendar as well , becasue we had bug for that
<nik90> either way it seems rather random to me. Or you know why they choose those specific days?
<balloons> nik90, elopio also trying now on the rtm branch
<mihir> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1297739
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297739 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Event repeat options should match google calendar." [High,Fix released]
<mihir> nik90: it was reported by popey
<mihir> popey: ^^
<nik90> popey: ^^
<mihir> nik90: :D
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> balloons: how do you flash the rtm branch?
 * nik90 is not sure which branch to target.
<balloons> nik90, elopio wfm there as well
<nik90> cool
<elopio> balloons: how are you deploying it?
<balloons> nik90, ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<balloons> elopio, built inside my pbuilder armhf chroot, built with click-buddy. adb push to device, install with pkcon
<rpadovani> mzanetti, unfortunately on thu I'm busy all day, maybe on Fri?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, or, Thu morning
<mihir> nik90: balloons, i am not sure it is bug or not , but when you go to calendars and enable them , you have to restart calendar for showing events ?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: well, however you want
<mzanetti> rpadovani: you just ping me when you want a chat
<rpadovani> will be done :-)
<balloons> mihir, so you fixed the page to allow all the options google allows? Are you pulling in the repeat data when you sync google calendar?
<mihir> balloons: it should be pulling , but I am not sure regarding sync mointer data, need to check
<elopio> now my device is stuck on the white screen ¬¬
<mihir> balloons: i believe you are refering to the Repeat question , not the one I asked you last.
<nik90> elopio: hmm
<mihir> nik90: did you face issue like this , when you pop the page the values are not refreshing all the time
<nik90> mihir: yeah I do
<mihir> nik90: any trick ?
<nik90> mihir: nope, just restart
<mihir> because if i select daily , it works great for first time
<nik90> mihir: although honestly I don't use calendar much on ubuntu touch yet
<nik90> mihir: I use trello and google calendar on android phone
<mihir> nik90: i am talking about qml stuffs ,
<nik90> mihir: oh
<nik90> mihir: nope never had that issue
<mihir> nik90: okay ,  it works great first time , but second time it doesn't change value.
<nik90> elopio: so you are unable to launch both in rtm and devel-proposed?
<elopio> nik90: I'm currently repartitioning my device because I broke it.
<nik90> elopio: oh
<elopio> I haven't booted on devel-proposed yet.
<nik90> elopio: let me reflash to rtm and try using pkcon and clickbuddy as you did
<nik90> elopio: oh I cannot flash the rtm images on mako
<elopio> nik90: I haven't tried on mako yet, but I think it should work
<elopio> are you getting any errors?
<nik90> elopio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8152047/
<nik90> channel not found on server
<nik90> elopio: it seems I put a space between channel= and the image name
<nik90> elopio: it works now
<elopio> good
<elopio> I started from scratch, and now I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8152068/
<elopio> nik90, balloons: any idea what that means?
<balloons> elopio, ohh, fine using schroot
<nik90> elopio: wouldnt "click-buddy --dir ." suffice?
<balloons> *fun
<balloons> elopio, I believe the issue is the schroot is missing a full sdk install
<balloons> I would maintain it and add ubuntu-sdk metapackage
<elopio> nik90: dunno
<elopio> balloons: installing.
<nik90> balloons: so is the order of landing, devel-proposed -> devel -> rtm-proposed -> rtm-stable ?
<elopio> you are entering a dangerous area :)
 * elopio listens for balloons reply
<balloons> mwahaha
<balloons> nik90, I would not say that's the order. I would say it's parallel tracks
<nik90> ok
<elopio> it's confusing. I didn't know there was an rtm-stable.
<balloons> everything in rtm-proposed is in devel-proposed, but not everything in devel-proposed is in rtm-proposed.
<nik90> elopio: i was guessing since i am currently booting rtm-proposed
<balloons> heck, I may even be lying at the first part
<balloons> but it should be true
<elopio> I think everything in rtm-proposed should be in devel-proposed, but it's not automatic.
<nik90> I was asking since i need to know which channel to test my MPs before pushing out a new clock click package for instnace
<nik90> s/instnace/instance
<elopio> nik90: I don't know.
<elopio> balloons: ?
<vitimiti> hi
<nik90> balloons: so on installing on rtm image using "click-buddy --dir ." and "pkcon install-local com.ubuntu.clock-3.1.68.armhf.click" the clock doesnt open any more for me. I see the loading screen and then it immediately returns to the dash.
<nik90> I am going to see if any other apps installed like this works
<balloons> nik90, wild
<nik90> balloons: it works if I install it via qtc
<balloons> I wouldn't hold that, as it wfm, and I get to play gatekeeper :p
<nik90> balloons: yuup strange world
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> balloons: well elopio needs to give +1 for the replacement
<nik90> he is our QA guy :P
<elopio> I'm installing dependencies on my chroot. It's proving difficult
<elopio> trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/upstart/sessions/scope-registry.conf', which is different from other instances of package libunity-scopes3:amd64
<nik90> elopio, balloons: I may have found the issue
<nik90> When I use qtcreator, it places the lib files in /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ which is correct
<nik90> but when I do click-buddy, it places the lib files in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/. The arch is wrong here
<nik90> balloons: what command do you use to create the clickbuddy for armhf ?
<balloons> nik90, my click is correct
<balloons> click contents *.click
<nik90> balloons: I know
<balloons> lol
<balloons> nik90, are you following http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/? If so, then that's a problem
<nik90> strangely my click I create using click-buddy has armhf in the name. Weird
 * nik90 reads
<balloons> elopio, you also; http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/
<balloons> that's the official way to do it, so if it's failing somewhere let's fix it. otherwise, do it that way :-)
<balloons> it even shows you validating the click at the end, how cute
<elopio> balloons: I'm on it. I deleted the one I created with chroot and I'm creating one with qtcreator
<elopio> I hope it will have all the deps.
<nik90> elopio: it should
<nik90> balloons: lol
<balloons> elopio, yes if you follow that guide it should just work
<balloons> anyways, so I think everything should be fine once you are able to run a valid click.
<nik90> balloons: the click package I create using the publish tab in qtc doesn't have the bzr revision number in the click package name.
<nik90> balloons: so it is named 3.1._armhf...
<nik90> balloons: while if I create using click-buddy it has 3.1.69
<nik90> anyways I get that issue with the old clock app click package as well
<nik90> so we are good
<ahayzen> popey, looks like ms2's db structure has changed...so FYI we may explode in the next CI tests...but we should be able to sort it
<popey> "yay"
<ahayzen> yeah \o/
<ahayzen_> popey, we have bug 1361824 tracking it :)
<ubot5> bug 1361824 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app needs to step up to new Mediascanner 2 API" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361824
<popey> nice one
<nik90> elopio: any luck?
<nik90> woohoo just figured out a performance bug that affects the startup animation
<elopio> nik90: yes!
<elopio> I've just gotten the .click and installed it.
<nik90> elopio: woohoo...lets see if it opens correctly this time
<elopio> nik90: how am I supposed to change the location?
<elopio> it just has a pin and says "Location"
<nik90> elopio: you can't. It is supposed to take it from GPS which I am working on atm.
<nik90> elopio: I removed that feature from the old clock app since it was horribly buggy
<nik90> elopio: for some people it shows a location several cities away from them
<elopio> nik90: so, while it's not working wouldn't it be better to hide the label?
<nik90> elopio: I could but it was there to allow the designer to check if everything is implemented as expected
<nik90> elopio: once my branch lands, it will just replace that string with the actual location or something like "retrieving location.." etc.
<elopio> nik90: if your branch might take longer than the next promotion, I would prefer to first do a quick branch to hide it.
<elopio> but not a big deal. It's up to you.
<nik90> elopio: as of image #203, the location services dont start up. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1359866
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359866 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Location trust service is not started on image 203" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nik90> elopio: my branch is blocked on that :/
<nik90> elopio: so sure I can get a branch ready in 5 mins which hides that string
<elopio> yes, location issues are not likely to go away soon :)
<elopio> I like this very much.
<nik90> :)
<elopio> nik90: I don't get why you use two periods on the bottom label.
<elopio> Next alarm in ..
<elopio> shouldn't it be with three dots?
<nik90> elopio: it is actually supposed to be "Next Alarm in 3h 20m".. However I was waiting to discuss with the designer about a particular issue about the bottom edge.
<nik90> elopio: I will change that string to "Alarms" for now
<elopio> nik90: +1.
<elopio> nik90: do you want bugs for those two things?
<nik90> elopio: no we are already tracking them
<elopio> nik90: cool. Another question: Is it possible to open system settings on the date & time page?
<nik90> elopio: it already does
<elopio> hum, I wonder why it didn't work the first time.
<nik90> elopio: was system settings already open?
<elopio> it might be. But even if it's open now it takes me to date & time.
<nik90> strange
<nik90> may try rebooting clock app and see if you can reproduce it
<elopio> yes, seems to work fine. I don't know, I'll try some more times.
<nik90> go ahead
<elopio> nik90: when I click the checkbox to enable an alarm, the animation happens twice.
<nik90> elopio: but does it stay in the state you want it to?
<elopio> nik90: it does.
<nik90> elopio: it happens because the listview is being reinitialised. This is a known issue which requires a SDK fix. It is currently in silo-009.
<nik90> elopio: so waiting on next promotion image.
<nik90> elopio: with regards to that, there is also another bug
<nik90> elopio: if you edit an alarm, save it and then try toggling the alarm status, it will be set only when you do it the second time.
<nik90> elopio: so if you edit an alarm 2 times, only on the 3rd time will it change.
<elopio> nik90: yes, lukas told me about that one.
<nik90> elopio: so next promotion image this should all be fixed
<elopio> nik90: when the phone is locked and the screen is black, the alarm starts and I click on the Show button
<elopio> nothing happens. I guess the app will be opened behind the lock screen.
<elopio> should it unlock the phone or something?
<nik90> elopio: no. We are planning to change those options to "Snooze, Ok".
<nik90> elopio: "Ok" should dismiss the alarm and turn the screen of. Snooze will well snooze
<nik90> elopio: its being worked on in the indicator-datetime by charles
<elopio> nik90: I'm not sure how was it working on the old clock. Was it the same?
<nik90> elopio: can you check if clicking on an alarm in the indicator-datetime opens the new clock app
<nik90> elopio: they both should be related
<charles> nik90, elopio, it's next on my list after some indicator-transfer work, so the Snooze work should happen either today or tomorrow :)
<nik90> charles: yup. elopio is evaluating the new clock app for the replacement. So checking against the old clock app for regression.
<elopio> nik90: it opens the clock app, but not on the alarms page.
<nik90> elopio: that was the same with the old clock app as well?
<elopio> yes, it's the same on the old clock.
<nik90> elopio: I hid the location string and changed the bottom edge hint to "Alarms" in https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/temp-fixes/+merge/232315
<elopio> robru, popey, plars, nik90: The new clock looks good to me. There are a couple of weird things that nik90 already is tracking and will fix soon.
<elopio> I tested all the UI buttons and widgets, the integration with indicators, the sound, the volume, the recurrence, the notification, phone locked and unlocked.
<elopio> I send the message on the wrong channel :)
<nik90> hehe
<elopio> nik90: we need to write a manual test plan for the clock.
<elopio> let me know just when you are done with all this urgent features and I'll help you with that.
<nik90> elopio: could you take a look at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1696/console jenkins failure..it couldnt find the test reports
<elopio> we need at least a checklist of what to test that's not yet automated, like the integration with the indicator and the notification.
<nik90> elopio: ah ok
<nik90> elopio: is there any sample manual test plans that I could look at?
<elopio> nik90: not one I would copy :)
<elopio> nik90: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/
<nik90> elopio: :)
<elopio> but don't worry about it know.
<popey> elopio: nik90 ok, we need a balloons to do the upload.
<nik90> popey: one sec. we need https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/temp-fixes/+merge/232315 to go in based on elopio's review
<vitimiti> Hi
<popey> ok
<popey> vitimiti: hello
<Bruce_> hello all. mabye a quick question. I'm trying to create an ubuntu emulated device in the ubuntu SDK, and it seems like it's working, but it's taking a real long time now.
<elopio> nik90: I think the error on that branch is because it's trying py3
<Bruce_> it's been like 1 hour now
<elopio> Using python: python2
<elopio> could not import package ubuntu_clock_app: No module named ubuntu_clock_app
<nik90> elopio: oh
<vitimiti> I have two pages that are loaded in the mainview at the same time, but page1 is set to visible and page2 set to not visible. When I press a button, page2 should be visible and page1 should not. Each page has it's own toolbar, with different buttons but, when the pages change, the toolbar of the first page stays and the toolbar of the second one does not appear. How can I fix this?
<nik90> fginther: ^^ can you change jenkins to use python3 for above ^^
<nik90> fginther: lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<nik90> fginther: lp:ubuntu-clock-app (lp:~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0)
<vitimiti> Hi, did my question make it through it or...?
<popey> vitimiti: yes, guess everyone is a bit busy, maybe ask on the ubuntu phone list?
<vitimiti> Nah, it was because of my lag, I thought it might not have gone through
<vitimiti> I'll wait, thanks, popey :)
<balloons> so we want https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/temp-fixes/+merge/232315 before the upload yes?
<balloons> nik90, ^^
<nik90> balloons: yes
<nik90> balloons: its a two line fix which unfortunately is blocked due to the lp:ubuntu-clock-app change I did in the afternoon I guess
<nik90> balloons: we need fginther to enable py3 for that branch
<fginther> nik90, I'm looking at it
<fginther> nik90, I was confused at first since lp:~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0 is already using the python3 test runner
<nik90> fginther: yes
<fginther> but you're asking for lp:ubuntu-clock-app, right?
<nik90> fginther: but this afternoon we changed the development focus to that branch. May be that could have done something
<nik90> yes
<fginther> oh
<nik90> fginther: lp:ubuntu-clock-app points to utopic-3.0
<fginther> nik90, yep, that would do it, it all makes sense now
<fginther> one moment
<nik90> thnx
<popey> thanks fginther
<fginther> nik90, I update the job and retriggered the tests for https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/temp-fixes/+merge/232315
<nik90> fginther: awesome as always. thxn. I will keep track of it and merge if it passes
<nik90> Bruce_: which emulator did you create? the arm or i386?
<nik90> Bruce_: also which image?
<nik90> Bruce_: it shouldn't take long. For me it is done in less than 1min.
<nik90> balloons: you are good to go.
<nik90> balloons: the branch has been merged. You can grab trunk and create a click package for it to upload to store
<twstddev> popey, ping
<popey> yo
<twstddev> I'm trying to start script from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames
<twstddev> but there is a syntax error and I cannot find sphinxapi inteface for python, not even in ppa:~ev
<twstddev> has it been removed?
<popey> i bootstrapped that on my digitalocean vps
<popey> lemme see what I did there
<twstddev> sure. thanks
<popey> twstddev: my vps has python-sphinxapi and sphinxsearch
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8153712/
<popey> i think i manually did a dpkg -i python-sphinxapi_0.9.9-6ubuntu1~ev1_all.deb
<popey> which I grabbed from ev's ppa
<popey> seems to work
<popey> http://146.185.188.87/?query=Farnborough
<twstddev> hm
<twstddev> is that the ppa? https://launchpad.net/~ev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<popey> yes
<popey> are you on utopic?
<twstddev> I develop in vagrant, precise 64 %)
<twstddev> popey, i used pip to install this package https://github.com/jsocol/sphinxapi
<twstddev> but probably that's not the one
<nik90> balloons: Were you able to upload it to store?
<popey> nik90: i see no click upload in the store...
<nik90> popey: ok, I wanted to send out an email after the click upload.
<nik90> guess I might sent it tomorrow
<nik90> send*
<popey> nik90: mirv can upload in the morning UK/EU time
<nik90> popey: ah ok. I will follow with him tomorrow morning then
 * nik90 goes to sleep
<popey> nn
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-27
<sleepy-owl> hello folks, i am trying to set up a Qt development environment on my system. i saw qtcreator in the repos but before i go and wreck my system with whatever those packages install by default, i came here for advice. are there any packages in  particular that i have to avoid or get ?
<Mirv> I wonder which app..
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> back from me uncles wedding
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Bye all. Be back in 9ish hours.
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90> Mirv: the new clock ap ;)
<nik90> Good morning everyone
<mihir> popey: ping
<vitimiti> Hi
<nik90> popey: can you ping me when you are online.
<nik90> davmor2: there you go clock reboot should be available as an update in the daily image.
<davmor2> nice
<davmor2> nik90: not quite the day you said though right ;)
<Saviq> nik90, I'm afraid clock reboot fails to start on two of my devices :/
 * Saviq gets out logging
<nik90> Saviq: did you search for "Clock" since apps don't usually launch after an update. Search somehow refreshes the desktop file I think
<Saviq> nik90, indeed
<Saviq> nik90, just noticed it's trying the wrong app id
<nik90> Saviq: hmm it seems to work for me atm
<Saviq> nik90, yeah, false alarm
<Saviq> nik90, sounds like a bug in click scope
 * nik90 sighs a relief :)
<sergiusens> Saviq: I've seen that more when installing with pkcon
<Saviq> nik90, looking real good!
<sergiusens> Saviq: if installed from the scope; I guess it triggers a signal or something to refresh
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, that as well, but I upgraded from settings
<sergiusens> ok
<sergiusens> then ignore me :-P
<davmor2> Saviq: do a search it will refresh the click scope old bug that still needs fixing damn it ;)
<Saviq> sergiusens, yes it does, so we need a hook that will kick the dash to refresh
<sergiusens> wow, bottom swipe and top swipe
<davmor2> Saviq: of course I automatically blame you entirely for it being broken still  ;)  That should fix it :)
<Saviq> davmor2, lemme just deflect quickly
<Saviq> davmor2, dash can't assume there even *is* a click scope, let alone refresh it on app updates ;P
<Saviq> nik90, looking first class!
<nik90> thnx
<Saviq> nik90, one nitpick, it's slightly too easy to go into "add city" mode when just scrolling around
<Saviq> nik90, maybe it should check for a maximum movement velocity on release
<Saviq> nik90, this way you'll make sure that the user stopped moving their finger before release
<davmor2> Saviq: right but I'm assuming that the updater on finishing an update could trigger the scope to refresh right?
<Saviq> davmor2, the click scope should install a click hook to trigger a refresh on all click operations, yes
<Saviq> nik90, ah, and one more - volume slider hint is semi transparent (and should probably say %)
<Saviq> nik90, /me will file bugs
<nik90> Saviq: go ahead, I am in a design meeting atm
<popey> nik90: yo
<nik90> popey: hi
<popey> nik90: heya
<nik90> popey: just had a meeting with the designers
<nik90> popey: so the click package has been uploaded and approved!
<popey> \o/
<nik90> popey: can you change the screenshots and the description for it.
<popey> I cant.
<nik90> oh
<popey> I dont have access to do that, I have to get someone else - sergiusens, mirv or balloons to do it
<nik90> ok
<nik90> depending on who it is, I can send the screenshots and descriptions to them
 * popey pings sergiusens 
<Mirv> popey: not me, at least I don't know that I'd have
<popey> ok
<popey> nik90: I'd recommend emailing sergiusens the details as I know he can certainly do it.
<nik90> popey: will do so now
<zyga> nik90: clock reboot is PRETTY, good work!
<md6sum> nik90, since you released the new version of the clock-app, will it be part of the next promoted image on the devel channel?
<nik90> zyga: thnx
<nik90> md6sum: it should already be available as an update in the current promoted image
<nik90> md6sum: in the next promoted image, it will come by default
<zyga> nik90: I installed the update
<zyga> nik90: but it would crash
<zyga> nik90: I then removed clock app
<zyga> nik90: and installed clock reboot
<zyga> nik90: I don't know if that's intended
<zyga> nik90: this was on rtm-8
<md6sum> thx, I just did the update. Does the new clock app rely on the system clock time to toggle the alarm?
<nik90> md6sum: yes
<nik90> zyga: hmm
<nik90> zyga: apps don't launch after an update
<md6sum> The old clock app did not start the alarm due to the system time being stuck when the phone is sleeping
<md6sum> So the alarm will not work?
<zyga> nik90: oh
<zyga> nik90: so what should I have done instead?
<nik90> md6sum: that was fixed in the system, the clock app alarms work as expected
<nik90> zyga: you need to search for the "Clock app" which refreshes the click scope
<zyga> nik90: ah
<zyga> nik90:  should I remove the clock reboot app, reinstall clock app and search again then?
<md6sum> I am on r203 so I need to wait for the next promoted image anyway?
<zyga> nik90: or will clock reboot keep being updated?
<nik90> zyga: clock reboot will not be removed from the store actually :D. I say reinstall clock app
<nik90> md6sum: that bug shouldn't be there in 203
<nik90> md6sum: in my testing, the alarm worked (on N4) in 203.
<md6sum> Ok, I will test this and let you know tomorrow. ;)
<md6sum> thx and bye
<nik90> md6sum: sure. bye
<nikwen> nik90, md6sum: I've had that yesterday as well (on image 207), today (on r208) it worked fine.
<nik90> nikwen: I haven't tried 207 yet, I went straight to the rtm images
<nik90> nikwen: oh btw phablet-record is cool
<zyga> nik90: thanks!
<nik90> nikwen: is there any way to increase the frame rate a bit?
<nikwen> nik90: Thanks. :)
<nik90> zyga: sry, I may be a typo in my statement. Clock reboot tech preview *will* be removed from the store.
<nik90> zyga: I just read what i typed before :P
<nikwen> nik90: I don't think that it can be increased with the current implementation. It uses phablet-screenshot to take screenshots and pull them from the device.
<nik90> nikwen: ah so the framerate depends on how fast the phablet-screeshot takes the pictures?
<popey> oooh, where is phablet-record?
<nik90> nikwen: np, still helpful to create a gif quickly
<nikwen> nik90: Sadly, mirscreencast crashes at the moment, otherwise we could switch to using that one.
<popey> I wrote a script yesterday but 14.10 is missing ffmpeg so i couldnt convert
<nik90> popey: https://github.com/nikwen/phablet-record
<nikwen> I'll post a link to the bug report.
<popey> thanks
<zyga> nik90: ah, ok
<zyga> heh
<zyga> I cannot install it
<zyga> clock is "installed" in the store
<nikwen> nik90: Here you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1358191
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1358191 in mir "[regression] Clients are crashing (SIGSEGV) on mir_connect()" [Critical,In progress]
<zyga> but doesn't show up in searches in the dash
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358191 in Mir "[regression] Clients are crashing (SIGSEGV) on mir_connect()" [Critical,In progress]
<zyga> ok, another uninstall / reinstall fixes that
<zyga> nik90: is there a bug for the click scope not refreshing?
<nik90> zyga: I think so..not sure
<zyga> nik90: ok, I'll try searching and file one just in case
<zyga> nik90: awesome design and implementation :-)
<nikwen> zyga: There is one. One moment...
<nikwen> zyga: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1361998
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1361998 in qtmir "When applications update, a reboot is needed to open them" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361998 in QtMir "When applications update, a reboot is needed to open them" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> nikwen: thnx. marking as confirmed
<nik90> zyga: thnx
<nikwen> nik90: You're welcome. ;)
<zyga> thanks!
<nik90> t1mp: ping
<t1mp> nik90: hi
<nik90> t1mp: Hi, I am seem to be having an interesting issue.
<nik90> t1mp: https://imgur.com/Uehbzm1
<nik90> t1mp: the slider value popup is transparent.. any idea why?
<nik90> t1mp: I am using standard sdk component. no changes to it
<nik90> t1mp: on further testing, it seems that if the slider value popup is over the header, it becomes transparent
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: release process question: how do I know if a bug marked "fix released" is actually in the image that i get when i flash with channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed ?
<nik90> t1mp: I replicated that same component, put it at the bottom of the list and it is opaque
<t1mp> nik90: strange
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, shell into the device, and check the version of the package
<sergiusens> nik90: popey I was going to ask for new assets :) just send them my way (links or attachments)
<t1mp> nik90: perhaps the popover is behind the header, and the header is transparent
<nik90> sergiusens: already sent you assets
<nik90> sergiusens: well 5-10 mins ago ;)
<nik90> t1mp: hmm that could be it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, or check the commit logs at http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/
<nik90> t1mp: let me play with the z value of the slider itself to see
<t1mp> nik90: still it is wrong the popup should go on top of everything else
<nik90> t1mp: +1. I will file a bug report with a sample app
<t1mp> nik90: thanks
<Saviq> nik90, sorry for the inflow of bugs, wanted to register everything I could find :)
<Saviq> nik90, the app looks real great regardless
<nik90> Saviq: no worries :) .. many of them require design feedback which could take some time.
<nik90> Saviq: so its good to see them reported early
<nik90> t1mp: bug 1362115
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1362115 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit "Slider popup is hidden beneath the header" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362115
<ubot5> bug 1362115 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Slider popup is hidden beneath the header" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362115
<Saviq> nik90, yup, I knew that
<nik90> Saviq: I am aware of the accidental world city trigger bug. Unfortunately I am a bit stuck on how to fix it. I might need your expertise on it when you have some time later.
<nik90> Saviq: btw, the alarm volume slider shows the alarm volume in db. So should it say 50 db rather than 50% ?
<Saviq> nik90, I don't think users deal well with dB :)
<nik90> :)
<Saviq> nik90, I think it should use % then, that's something people can relate to
<t1mp> nik90: confirmed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1362115
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1362115 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit "Slider popup is hidden beneath the header" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362115 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Slider popup is hidden beneath the header" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> nik90, it does go from 0 to 100, are you sure it's dB?
<Saviq> nik90, or well, it goes from 1 to 100 actually ;)
<nik90> Saviq: well from the indicator-datetime spec, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk.14.10/view/head:/data/com.canonical.indicator.datetime.AlarmProperties.xml
<nik90> Saviq: I remember charles saying it was db. I will have to check with him
<Saviq> nik90, wonder if we need the value at all
<Saviq> nik90, I think it should play the sound as you're changing the volume though :)
<nik90> Saviq: that's interesting and more useful yes
<Saviq> nik90, lemme amend the bug
<nik90> t1mp: is it possible to not show the popup at all for a slider?
<sergiusens> popey: nik90 new screenies are now avail
<nik90> sergiusens: sweet. thnx
<popey> thanks sergiusens
<popey> nik90: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/210.changes ☻
<t1mp> nik90: why would you want that?
<t1mp> nik90: ah you already added a screenshot I see.. I was doing the same thing :)
<nik90> t1mp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1362078
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1362078 in ubuntu-ux "Alarm volume slider should lose the hint and play the alarm sound while changing volume" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362078 in Ubuntu UX "Alarm volume slider should lose the hint and play the alarm sound while changing volume" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> popey: woohoo .. big jump 1.0.492 to 3.1.69
<popey> yeah ☻
<nik90> popey: btw do you have alarm that you created in the old clock app?
<nik90> popey: I am trying to confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1362083
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1362083 in ubuntu-clock-app "Can't delete alarm" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362083 in Ubuntu Clock App "Can't delete alarm" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> ermm why two ubots?
<nik90> ubot5 go home
<nik90> 12:56 PM <ubot5> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'go home'
<nik90> lol
<popey> yeah, will get one muted
<popey> nik90: i was able to delete them
<Saviq> nik90, on the "too easy to get into add city" I think it should be as easy as checking Flickable.velocity onRelease
<Saviq> nik90, and only going through if velocity is small enough (I'd say really minimal)
<nik90> Saviq: I did something like https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-accidental-worldcity-trigger/+merge/231230
<nik90> Saviq: but it fails when there are less than 3 cities added
<nik90> Saviq: also mzanetti wasn't happy about changing the listitem edge behavior. I will try your solution to see if that works
<Saviq> nik90, yeah, I think it'd be better with velocity, you still get all the behaviour as usual, with overshoot and such, but it will only trigger the Add City mode if you stopped for a moment
<Saviq> nik90, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-flickable.html#verticalVelocity-prop
<nik90> Saviq: So I should be looking at http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-flickable.html#verticalVelocity-prop
<nik90> Saviq: :)
<Saviq> nik90, yup :)
<nik90> Saviq: thnx. Will give that a shot. For me that is the most annoying bug atm
<Saviq> nik90, it is indeed :)
<popey> bug 1362083
<ubot5> bug 1362083 in Ubuntu Clock App "Can't delete alarm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362083
<t1mp> nik90: I guess you need a feature request in UITK for bug 1362078
<ubot5> bug 1362078 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm volume slider should lose the hint and play the alarm sound while changing volume" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362078
<nik90> t1mp: yes
<t1mp> kalikiana: if you can join on mumble, we'll divide the rtm14 bugs
<t1mp> zsombi: here is the list https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bugs?search=Search&field.assignee=tpeeters
<mihir> popey: ping
<popey> mihir: yo
<kunal> zsombi, Hi
<zsombi> kunal: hai
<kunal> I was looking at this bug
<kunal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1357303
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357303 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Use different component instead of using Textbox or custom component instead of textbox. " [High,Confirmed]
<kunal> can you provide some information/background for this
<mihir> popey: WE NEED SOME INPUTS ON THIS https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/revamp-repetition-deisgn/+merge/231967
<mihir> nik90: suggested to remove mon-wed-fri & tue-thu
<mihir> repeat option
<nik90> mihir: I suggest you don't get blocked on it since it is a small thing.
<mihir> kunal: he suggested to use abstract button , as the property we're using will depreciate in next release
<nik90> mihir: if you can fix the functionality, then we can proceed with the merge.
<mihir> nik90: i am not blocked , just if we can resolve can merge in same branch :)
<zsombi> kunal: the idea is not to use a TextField for a purpose that is not designed for it. Placing a MouseArea over it just to get what you need is a bit overkill, so it must be done with a different approach
<kunal> so we are talking this only for Time/Date picker, right ?
<zsombi> kunal: beside that the highlighted property will be deprecated, there will be no such a state anymor eon the text inputs
<zsombi> kunal: yes
<mihir> kunal: yes only for dates & time
<kunal> I am using highlighted for other text field as well, like title,location
<mihir> nik90: i am stuck at one bug , as soon as i resolve it , we should be good to go.
<zsombi> kunal: that will also suffer. There will be visuals for disabled, enabled and focused, no more highlighted
<nik90> mihir: then we should move ahead since it is a matter of removing a few lines. I say we keep it for now then
<kunal> zsombi, in that case I will use focused
<kunal> zsombi, focused will change appearance as well ?
<nik90> kunal: fyi, only the date textfield use them. In the new design revamp me and mihir are working we removed that from other textfield since it breaks ubuntu design
<zsombi> kunal: ok, but make sure you don't set it, just react on teh property. The text inputs will get focus when touched over them
<zsombi> kunal: yes, when a text input is focused, the background gets light and the text cursor will appear
<zsombi> kunal: if the OSK is hidden, text input will lose focus
<kunal> zsombi, ok
<kunal> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/NewEventEntryField.qml
<zsombi> kunal: also, if you tap on a different control, the focus will be grabbed from teh text input
<nik90> kunal: I know I saw
<kunal> nik90, we are not using that anymore ?
<nik90> kunal: I don't use NewEventEntryField else where
<nik90> kunal: well in the revamp MP atleast. We are still reviewing it
<kunal> nik90, ok
<nik90> kunal: don't worry, all this will make into trunk only after your approval when it is ready :)
<mihir> kunal: i believe we are not , as far as newevent is concern
<nik90> kunal: so we won't push something without your permission :D
<mihir> kunal: we have used page instead of dialog now
<kunal> nik90, I am not worried, if you are looking at it
<kunal> mihir, I saw comment , but not code yet
 * nik90 grinns
<kunal> I was facing major crisis with my laptops, could not work with code, it just got ok now, still facing some problem
<kunal> nik90, mihir , so you guys are also working on new timepicker stuff ?
<nik90> kunal: we didnt change that afaik
<nik90> kunal: what's wrong with it?
<kunal> nik90, regarding the same thing, which uses textedit, hightlighted and timepicker
<kunal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1357303
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357303 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Use different component instead of using Textbox or custom component instead of textbox. " [High,Confirmed]
<kunal> this bug
<nik90> kunal: ah that. I think we should go with what you suggested which is to use focussed instead of highlighted
<nik90> kunal: so on focussed, change the color etc etc
<nik90> kunal: I think we will do that after this MP since the code diff is getting big as it is
<kunal> nik90, that's better
 * nik90 is not a fan of big code diff..harder to spot issues in the code
<kunal> i agree
<kunal> review is lot difficult
<mihir> kunal: nope , we haven't change it yet.
<kunal> mihir, ok
<nik90> mihir: ok lets try getting your branch merged into my branch then if you think it is ready
<nik90> mihir: leave the alarm repeat days as it is
<kunal> nik90, my QtCreate will not start, you know the issue ?
<kunal> *QtCreator
<nik90> kunal: on laptop or VM?
<nik90> kunal: I had the issue of QtC crashing on my VM. On the laptop, it doesn't crash
<kunal> laptop
<kunal> you were able to solve it ?
<nik90> it was due to my VM GL graphics or something. I removed a driver and it started worked correctly
<nik90> maybe launch qtc from terminal and see what the error is?
<kunal> I tried, I dont understand it
<kunal> let me see more closely
<kunal> BTW,
<kunal> ** (qmlscene:3934): WARNING **: Unable to register app: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Invalid application ID
<kunal> <Unknown File>: Invalid empty URL
<kunal> Fail to connect with sync monitor: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown", "The name com.canonical.SyncMonitor was not provided by any .service files")
<kunal> intel_do_flush_locked failed: Invalid argument
<kunal> you know about this ?
<nik90> hmm no
<kunal> ok,
<kunal> renatu, hi
<renatu> hi
<kunal>  Fail to connect with sync monitor: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown", "The name com.canonical.SyncMonitor was not provided by any .service files")
<kunal> do you know about this
<kunal> ?
<kunal> it came when running calendar.qml
<renatu> kunal, do you have sync-monitor running?
<renatu> this is used by the interface that activate the manual sync
<kunal> how can I check ?
<kunal> or how to run it ?
<renatu> are you running on device?
<kunal> no
<kunal> on laptop
<renatu> or you can ignore it or you can install sync-monitor package
<kunal> I am setting up new laptop and facing issue there
<kunal> let me check
<kunal> yes, now its gone
<zsombi> popey: howdy, we have two bugs for the Button text alignment and color, which got tagged for RTM: bug #1357323 and bug #1357332
<ubot5> bug 1357323 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "There is no way to control text alignment of the button" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357323
<ubot5> bug 1357332 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "There is no way to control text color of Button" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357332
<mihir> nik90: sure , we can do that.
<mihir> nik90: after i fix and test all the functionalities, after that i'll work on Autopilot tests.
<nik90> mihir: yes AP is last
<nik90> zsombi: I don't think those bugs would affect calendar app any more. Mihir can you confirm ^^
<zsombi> popey: mihir: are those really that critical? I'd suggest to use AbstractButton
<zsombi> nik90: if not, I'll mark them as wish and untag them
<mihir> nik90: i believe if we use abstract button we should good to go.
<nik90> zsombi: I agree, but let me confirm with mihir
<zsombi> mihir: +1
<nik90> mihir: since with the new design we don't use abstract buttons, those bugs are not required for rtm
<nik90> mihir: agree/
<nik90> ?
<mihir> zsombi: if it is easy fix in UI kit , then we can easily use button , but we have an option. so not that criticial
<mihir> nik90: agreed.
<nik90> mihir: it might be easy to fix, but there are other critical bugs which need attention.
<zsombi> mihir: it perhaps can be easy, but a proper fix would take long... and I would not open some API which we will regret the next few years :)
<nik90> zsombi: let's mark them as wishlist and move them post RTM
<zsombi> nik90: yea, agree
<mihir> zsombi: agreed , we can move it to wish list
<zsombi> nik90: mihir: ok, done, thx!!
<nik90> zsombi: :)
<zsombi> nik90: picking up bug #1362115
<ubot5> bug 1362115 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Slider popup is hidden beneath the header" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362115
<nik90> zsombi: can I make a request for that bug?
<nik90> zsombi: would it be possible to add a option to hide the popover?
<zsombi> nik90: that's API change, no way now
<nik90> zsombi: the indicator-sound in the phone, has a slider which does not show the popover
<nik90> zsombi: ack
<zsombi> nik90: and there we have a problem: the z-order of the header is higher than the z-order of the popover
<zsombi> t1mp: ^
<nik90> zsombi: yup
<zsombi> nik90: and that cannot be solved any other ways just by using a Window, so must be modal :/
<zsombi> nik90: and that may imply API breakage
<nik90> zsombi: If I could access the header, I would have done popover.z = header.z + 1
<nik90> zsombi: oh
<zsombi> nik90: it doesn't work
<nik90> zsombi: don't worry about it for RTM, I will move it to the middle of the list to ensure the popover doesnt touch the header
<zsombi> nik90: I've set the popover's z-order Number.MAX_VALUE, still teh same
<zsombi> nik90: I don't give up that fast ;)
<nik90> zsombi: also tbh, I might make my own slider since I might need that to fix bug 1362078
<ubot5> bug 1362078 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm volume slider should lose the hint and play the alarm sound while changing volume" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362078
<t1mp> zsombi: yes, the z-order of the header must be higher than the z-order of its contents.
<t1mp> zsombi: why it cannot be solved except with a Window? Popovers go on top of everything right?
<zsombi> t1mp: so that's the problem, that's why the popover goes under it
<zsombi> t1mp: goes above the MainView in event handling, but that's a different order
<t1mp> zsombi: ohh.. the popover does not go on top of everything it seems?
<zsombi> t1mp: hold on... that's not a Popover :D
<zsombi> t1mp: it just looks like
<t1mp> zsombi: I know, it is a BubbleShape
<zsombi> t1mp: then we have a different story... no wonder changes on Popover do not help :D
<t1mp> :)
<zsombi> t1mp: well, still doesn't help :(
<zsombi> t1mp: where do you set the z-order of the header?
<t1mp> zsombi: nowhere
<t1mp> zsombi: it is added after the contents item in MainView
<zsombi> t1mp: then how can it be that goes over it? or is the BubbleShape opaque?
<zsombi> t1mp: actually it is... the same effect is there in the toolkit's gallery in teh Sliders
<zsombi> nik90: ^
<zsombi> t1mp: or not.. maybe my eye is bad...
<nik90> zsombi: it is opaque in the gallery
<nik90> :D
<zsombi> nik90: so it could be that it is not under the header, but it's opaque...
<nik90> zsombi: could be, I was guessing in the bug report
<t1mp> zsombi: you mean semi-transparent? Opaque means not transparent at all
<t1mp> nik90: ^
<zsombi> nik90: ehh, yes, semitransparent, not opaque
<nik90> erh yes
<zsombi> t1mp: ^
<t1mp> nik90: ah then your initial guess that it was on top of the header was good
<nik90> t1mp: yes but that seems a bit strange that when it is over a specific component (header) its opacity changes?
<t1mp> indeed
<shuric80> ping
<t1mp> shuric80: who is that ping aimed at?
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90: ok, so even if I have a Rectangle instead of that BubbleShape, it goes under the Header
<zsombi> t1mp: so it's not the item's transparency, but the header position in teh z-order
<nik90> ack
<nik90> t1mp: so you were right, the header is transparent and over the popover
<zsombi> nik90: t1mp: and the Window doesn't help either
<zsombi> t1mp: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dialog-title-fix/+merge/232386
<nik90> zsombi, t1mp: Clock started using QtQuick 2.3. Is that okay?
<nik90> I didnt notice any issue after the transition
<zsombi> nik90: sure, why not?
<nik90> zsombi: well it seemed like SDK, and other apps stopped at 2.2.
<zsombi> nik90: have you seen anything that comes in 2.3 you need?
<nik90> zsombi: nope, just keeping up to date
<zsombi> nik90: :)
<nik90> zsombi: since I rewrote clock, might as well do it
<zsombi> nik90: yep, good idea...
<nik90> zsombi: btw I think you might like bug 1360840 (post-rtm ofc)
<ubot5> bug 1360840 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Checkbox should provide an exclusiveGroup property similar to upstream Qt CheckBox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360840
<zsombi> nik90: but seems the slider vs header is not an easy beast to solve... might need some rewrites here'n'there
<nik90> zsombi: as I said before, no worries. Feel free to untag it.
<zsombi> nik90: yeah, I've been wining about that long time :D
<nik90> zsombi: well things I look forward to post-rtm :D
<zsombi> nik90: but that's not enough, you need an invisible (or maybe a small frame around) component that drives the radio effect
<nik90> zsombi: I just created an exclusiveGroup { id: group } and set that for a group of checkboxes and it seemed to work.
<nik90> I suppose that's the invisible frame
<nik90> kalikiana: hey btw would I benefit moving from u1db to qt.labs.settings to get a startup performance boost?
<zsombi> nik90: that's the invisible handler :) yes
<nik90> kalikiana: it looks like a lot of startup time is spent on getting the value from the u1db document
<zsombi> nik90: for app settings yes, go that way
<nik90> zsombi: yeah just for app settings like which clock mode to show (dig or analog) etc
<nik90> zsombi: will give that a try
<zsombi> nik90: yep.... and perhaps we will provide a U1DB backend at some point for it....
<nik90> zsombi: it seems offloading the alarm model to loading a bit later improves startup by 0.6 secs :)
<zsombi> nik90: some day ... in the future....
<nik90> :)
<zsombi> nik90: well... :) that's quite some time tbh
<mihir> zsombi: also , checkbox doesn't have any text property, I feel it is very important :|
<zsombi> mihir: on desktop is, definitely
<nik90> zsombi: I know..Kaleo gave me a script to measure app startup time..it is working wonders in seeing if something I did changes the startup time.
<mihir> zsombi: i reported it , but in wishlist
<mihir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1323238
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323238 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Checkbox text Property is not working " [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<zsombi> mihir: the whole instantiation, i.e. Checkbox does not derive from Button is bad
<zsombi> mihir: yeah, it is not taken into account... and that is bad!!!
 * popey pokes balloons with https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/add-lxml-depends/+merge/231457
<popey> nik90: can https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding/+merge/231793 land now?
<nik90> popey: not until bug 1359866 is fixed
<ubot5> bug 1359866 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Location trust service is not started on image 203" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359866
<popey> ah okay
<popey> nik90: did you tell me about some magical speed up for app starts, or did i dream it?
<nik90> popey: this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/conditionally-load-alarmmodel reduces startup time by 24% :D
<popey> nice!
<zsombi> nik90: it is wise to use 1 alarm model in the whole app ;)
<nik90> popey: I am planning to run Kaleo's script which measures startup time against my MRs to ensure we don't regress on it.
<nik90> zsombi: I do use only 1 alarm model
<nik90> zsombi: I put it in its own file to avoid cluttering my main ubuntu-clock-app.qml file
<zsombi> nik90: but one instance I mean... one AlarmModel instance
<zsombi> nik90: especially if the backend is EDS...
<nik90> zsombi: not sure I follow
<nik90> zsombi: I instantiate one AlarmModel and pass it around to the different pages
<zsombi> nik90: the MP above shows a removed AlarmModel... so I assume there were more than one instance in the app
<nik90> zsombi: ah no, I removed it, and then made it load using a Loader right below it.
<nik90> 272	+ Loader {
<nik90> 273	+ id: alarmModelLoader
<nik90> 274	+ asynchronous: true
<nik90> 275	+ }
<nik90> once the startup animation is complete, I set alarmModelLoader.source = Qt.resolvedUrl("../alarm/AlarmModelComponent.qml")
<zsombi> nik90: ah, ok, that's fine as well
<nik90> t1mp: quick question, your Mp https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/10-headAnimate/+merge/232201 what does it animate?
<nik90> t1mp: the app header entering the page? Or the app header contents when one changes them?
<popey> zbenjamin: bzoltan is there a way to re-run the qtcreator wizard?
<zbenjamin> popey: yes "rm ~/.config/ubuntu-sdk/firstrun"
<popey> thanks! I'll remove the whole directory ☻
<zbenjamin> popey: if you want to reset the qtc configuration you also have to remove ~/.config/QtProject/qtcreator i think
<zbenjamin> yes, that should completely reset it
<popey> zbenjamin: https://imgur.com/yQM0eWM font there looks odd (title)
<popey> thanks
<zbenjamin> popey: yes i know, that came after a Qt update
<popey> k
<mhall119> nik90: on http://askubuntu.com/questions/344831/how-to-access-geolocation-information-on-ubuntu-touch you said "worked with segfaulting" did you mean without?
<nik90> mhall119: shite yes :D
<mhall119> :)
<dholbach> jdstrand, shall we do another upload of c-r-t to utopic and backport to the sdk release ppa?
<nik90> mhall119: fixed
<jdstrand> dholbach: makes sense
<dholbach> will do
<jdstrand> thanks
<dholbach> zbenjamin, ^ an updated click-reviewers-tools (with click-review, which has the --json option) is ~now available in utopic and the sdk release ppa
<zbenjamin> dholbach: ok thx!
<dholbach> zbenjamin, if you want any other options or any other changes, it should be very easy to accommodate that now
<zbenjamin> dholbach: ok i'll check it out. Thanks
<nik90> popey: woohoo translations work https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app
<nik90> popey: I guess we need to change the development focus for this
<popey> ooh!
<justcarakas> is akiva around ?
<mihir> zsombi: yup
<mihir> zoopster: i understand that, either we should remove that to reduce ambiguity for all the developers
<zoopster> mihir: wrong "z" by chance?
<mihir> zoopster: sorry :|
<mihir> zsombi: ^^
<zoopster> mihir: no worries
<zsombi> mihir: ?
<mihir> zsombi: nothing i read your bug comment
<zsombi> mihir: ah, ok :)
 * zsombi eod now
<matv1> I am seeing error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5 in my app log but i have no idea what shm does. should i be bothered?
<matv1> ah i see other app logs generate the same messages now.
<matv1> matv1 is not so worried anymore
<nik90> popey: Hey have you tried the app DowNow ?
<nik90> popey: how is it downloading a torrent in the background?
<nik90> popey: I downloaded a music file and it opens in the music app and plays it beautifully
<popey> not tried that, no
<nik90> fginther: ping (if you got some time to discuss an idea)
<nik90> fginther: ping (if you got time to discuss an idea)
<fginther> nik90, sure
<nik90> bah my internet is crappy
<nik90> fginther: I remember at malta where you mentioned the possibility of jenkins running the core app AP tests on the device? Is that still the goal?
<nik90> fginther: I was given this script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8153032/ by Kaleo which measures the app startup time. I wonder if jenkins could run that and let the app devs know if they current MP is increasing/decreasing that start up time.
<nik90> fginther: it will be an ideal way to prevent app startup time regressions
<fginther> nik90, yes in a limited capacity. I can add mako testing as part of the autolanding process and have been working with balloons the past week to add some more projects to this list.
<nik90> fginther: Is adding the script to the test results a possibility? (just checking to see if feasible)
<nik90> s/a possibility/possible
<fginther> nik90, the app-startup test is out of scope for what we can do right now because the work involved in running it is just behind other higher priority work. It's being run on a per image basis, just not per MP.
<nik90> fginther: ah ok
<fginther> nik90, we're still blocked on emulator support to add device testing as part of every MP test. It's something that kind of works, but not in the cloud environment we need it too.
<nik90> fginther: ah yes, I remember following on a discussion about that in ci-eng
<Kaleo> nik90, fginther, we have better measurements being gathered automatically already
<Kaleo> I'm going to talk to some people about getting them to the devs
<nik90> Kaleo: cool
<Kaleo> popey, is dpm off?
<nik90> fginther: quick question, why do I see two comments by jenkins https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/conditionally-load-alarmmodel/+merge/232412
<nik90> fginther: it seems one is for lp:ubuntu-clock-app and the other for clock-app-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0
<popey> Kaleo: yes, for 1.5 more weeks
<fginther> nik90, ugh, the MP maps to both. I'll just need to disable the reboot jobs
<fginther> nik90, disabled now, you shouldn't see that any more
<nik90> Kaleo, kalikiana: Do you guys know where Qt.labs.settings stores the setting values of apps? I cannot find it inside the com.ubuntu.clock folder.
<nik90> fginther: :)
<Kaleo> popey, next in line would be?
<popey> Kaleo: mhall119
<Kaleo> popey, thanks!
<DanChapman> nik90 I would presume it to be the same location as the QSettings default. i.e ~/.config/com.ubuntu.clock/com.ubuntu.clock.conf
<nik90> DanChapman: ah yes there it is...weird though since U1db stores it in .local/share/com.ubuntu.clock/user-preferences
<nik90> DanChapman: hope I dont run into any permission issues
<popey> nik90: oh, i know why i havne't tested DownNow - tpb is blocked here!
<DanChapman> nik90, It's a standard local path so it should be fine. :-)
<nik90> popey: ah yes
<nik90> DanChapman: ok
<popey> davmor2: are you on virgin or O2 or giffgaff? if so can you confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/downow/+bug/1355996
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355996 in DowNow "No results from search" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> popey: I'm on ee for phone and virgin for BB so i can have a look but might not be able to confirm
<popey> ok
<popey> nik90: does it actually work in the background?
<nik90> popey: no I checked with a bigger torrent
<popey> ah
<t1mp> nik90: the headAnimate MR animates a transition between old and new header when you switch pages
<nik90> t1mp: ah ok
<t1mp> nik90: seems like that MR broke the coloring of the header icons.. I need to fix that before we land the next staging
<nik90> t1mp: isnt the next already in?
<nik90> staging*
<t1mp> nik90: yes it is in staging, I mean before we land the staging to trunk (and image)
<nik90> t1mp: ah yes..I thought your branch also made it into the recent landing in image. I was wrong
<nik90> t1mp: if the old page didnt have a header, would that still animate the header in the new page?
<davmor2> popey: I see nothing on ee or virgin bb
<popey> ok, pls confirm the bug then, thanks
<dholbach> beuno, jdstrand: if you could review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/modules-module-plus-tests/+merge/232444 I'd appreciate it
<dholbach> beuno, ^ now with tests to make sure we don't forget to run certain checks on modules
<beuno> the "with tests" part is what sold it
<beuno> looking
<elopio> nik90: I've just found that you can add cities from the top of the app
<nik90> elopio: oh you didnt see it yesterday
<elopio> that's nice but hard to find. Will there be a clue for that?
<nik90> elopio: not for the action itself, but the clock app is supposed to have 2 cities added by default
<elopio> not at all. I found it today because I confused up and down :)
<nik90> elopio: this way the user will know there is the world city feature
<nik90> elopio: if you report a bug I can assign it to the design team and see if they have any inputs
<elopio> nik90: I'll report the bug.
<elopio> it looks pretty nice the small clock next to the city. I was wondering why so much empty space, now it all makes sense.
<nik90> elopio: It is easy to add 2 sample cities, but I was told that the 2 preset cities would be based on which manufactures sells it
<balloons> ahh, you want a graphical hint about the action? for reference I found it very easily..
<elopio> nik90: that makes sense too.
<beuno> dholbach, I like this very much
<elopio> balloons: how did you know you had to swipe down?
<dholbach> beuno, so... is it good to go, or anything missing?
<elopio> no other app has gestures on the top like that.
<beuno> dholbach, nitpicking and will submit my review soon
<dholbach> beuno, all right... wfm
<dholbach> I'll take care of it tomorrow morning then
<dholbach> my EOD is calling :)
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<dholbach> and thanks for the review!
<beuno> dholbach, sent
<beuno> night!
<dholbach> :)
<balloons> elopio, I'm not sure eaxctly. I do remember my first run as confusing because I couldn't find any way to interact with the app. When I saw the bottom swipe, I thought I'd try the top as well. And it immeadiately tells you what it does
<balloons> I think a graphical hint there would aid discovery
<marcamon> hi
<nerochiaro> bfiller: please when you have time don't forget to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-restrict-pick-content-type/+merge/230776
<bfiller> nerochiaro: yup, on my list
<balloons> ahayzen, how's https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-helper-refactor-002/+merge/231815?
<ahayzen> balloons, good we just had an issue where upstream ms2 db schemas changed...just waiting for https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/patch-mediascanner-db-ap-tests/+merge/232337 to land :)
<ahayzen> balloons, but if u could review the autopilot one I would really appreciate it as i don't wanna make the tests worse than they already are ;)
<balloons> ahayzen, sure thing. I'll do so now
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks :)
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll merge it with trunk when victor's mp lands
<balloons> I'm stealing victor's changes too
<ahayzen> balloons, will you and/or popey be able to push to the store when victor's mp lands? as we are failing in CI until then?
<balloons> ahayzen, will your changes be ready to go also?
<ahayzen> balloons, if u like them :) i'll merge with trunk as soon as victor' s is merged
<nik90> t1mp: is what is suggested in bug 1362081 even possible?
<ubot5> bug 1362081 in Ubuntu UX "Transition to alarms is jarring" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362081
<balloons> ahayzen,  that's the plan then.. take everything
<ahayzen> balloons, i can ping victor to check if he thinks it is ok
<balloons> ahayzen, did you not plan to seperate out the tests into new py files?
<balloons> like test_nowplaying or something like that
<balloons> maybe it doesn't make sense
<ahayzen> balloons, i plan to go through the tests in separate(s) mp ... this mp is just setting up the helpers really
<ahayzen> balloons, that sounds like a good plan though i may try it in one of the next mps
<balloons> kk
<ahayzen> balloons, the problem we have is that it is hard to test just one page as for us u usually click on 2/3 pages to do things so as u said may not make sense
<ahayzen> but i guess a few would
<balloons> ahayzen, right, which is why I think leaving it as one might be just fine
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah :) i'm trying to get the helpers split up first :)
<ahayzen> balloons, victor says he is good with merging in ap-refactor-002 ...so up to u now :)
<balloons> ahayzen, just trying to figure out what the deal is with the device runs
<ahayzen> balloons, as in it isn't running on device for u?
<ahayzen> balloons, FYI the ap-refactor-002 passed jenkins with the merge of victors mp
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm having a lot of trouble getting the app to launch on device and run tests
<ahayzen> balloons, which image are you on?
<ahayzen> balloons, u'll have to be latest for ms2 db changes to take affect
<balloons> latest proposed or rtm..
<ahayzen> balloons, errr i'm on latest devel-proposed
<balloons> but the app just isn't launching
<ahayzen> balloons, what does it say in the log?
<balloons> it's introspect error.. nothing to do with the tests themselves
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah thats what i got until i upgraded to the latest image
<balloons> I guess to be fair I got it running, but it failed on flo
<balloons> let me upgrade the mako
<balloons> and it fails on rtm for the same reason you mentioned
<balloons> ahayzen, I approved
<ahayzen> balloons, yey thanks :)
<ahayzen> balloons, i've top approved... so when that merges are we able to push it to the store?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes I will
<ahayzen> balloons, awesome thanks
<balloons> I'm just concerned about it failing on rtm
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah but i assume rtm will get the new ms2 package soon?
<balloons> ahayzen, I just requested it so we are good
<ahayzen> balloons, and how are we supposed to deal with this in the future? ... we've had the chicken and egg problem before
<ahayzen> balloons, eg CI fails unless we update music-app to new ms2 api .... stable music-app will fail due to music-app using new api...
<balloons> ahayzen, same as we always have.. just keep your eyes open for this ;-) But honestly it should be fairly sane since rtm is locked down much more, and soon utopic will be too
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah i guess... at least this is only autopilot failing and not the whole app as we some previous
<ahayzen> balloons, anyway gtg i'll be back in a bit :) thanks for reviewing
<balloons> yes, test failures are easy to deal with
<balloons> you're welcome
<balloons> ttyl
<balloons> ahayzen, ok finally got a good run on a device and I see a lot of errors
<balloons> everything but 1 test fails
<nik90> Saviq: Can you check https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-worldcity-trigger-try2/+merge/232461 to see if it solves the accidental world city trigger.
<nik90> Saviq: I was thinking of hiding the add city button as well, however practically it doesn't turn out so good when the user slows down the movement and the add city button appears out of no where.
<nik90> Saviq: but it has definitely solved the issue of the add world city triggers.
<nik90> popey: shall I remove clock reboot from the store?
<Saviq> nik90, I don't think you need to hide it (although it could fade in to full opacity with the distance of the overshoot)
<nik90> Saviq: at the moment it grows in size based on the distance of the overshoot
<nik90> Saviq: is the fade required on top of that?
<Saviq> nik90, "required" is a hard word :)
<Saviq> nik90, I'm just rambling here :)
<Saviq> nik90, maybe it doesn't even matter, but in any case that sounds like a UX decision to make
<nik90> Saviq: Can you test the interaction? If it is acceptable, I will get a code review. Not sure how to get design to test this since it is a interaction issue and not just something UI.
<popey> nik90: yes, i would.
<nik90> popey: ?
<popey> 19:48:45 < nik90> popey: shall I remove clock reboot from the store?
<nik90> popey: ah yes
<ahayzen> balloons, wha? have you got a log?
<ahayzen> balloons, oh and thanks for the comment on my decorator ;) hopefully i can use that on some of the other helpers as well
<balloons> ahayzen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8162115/
<ahayzen> balloons, have you got the latest UITK autopilot helpers?
<balloons> it's possible I don't
<balloons> I didn't update today, heh
<ahayzen> balloons, i think i had to update mine manually IIRC
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh wait, no it's not possible
<balloons> adt pulls them
<balloons> you can see that at the top
<ahayzen> hmmm let me run that specific test again maybe something has changed in the latest image that has broken things
<ahayzen> balloons, is that on mako latest devel-proposed?
<balloons> image 210, mako
<balloons> I haven't pushed to the store because of it
<ahayzen> ok let me check my device...
<ahayzen> balloons, just ran the first one that failed on yours on my device http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8162156/
<ahayzen> hmmm unless something bad is happening
<ahayzen> uhoh hang on let me clear my ~/autopilot/music_app
<ahayzen> balloons, also note i'm running via $ phablet-test-run -v music-app music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_artists_tab_album > /tmp/out.log
<balloons> ahayzen, glad it working for you!
<ahayzen> balloons, but why isn't it working for u?
<balloons> well I can try a bit more now
<ahayzen> balloons, all i am doing is installing via click-buddy and then doing phablet-test-run
<balloons> ahayzen, bah, I forgot to build it first
<balloons> lol
<ahayzen> hah
<balloons> I used the pre-existing click
<ahayzen> that makes sense
<ahayzen> as i changed the objectName's
<balloons> yep.
<ahayzen> balloons, hopefully it'll pass this time then :)
<balloons> ahayzen, passing now ;-)
<ahayzen> balloons, few thanks :) guess ur gonna push to store now?
<balloons> ahayzen, I do see some graphical artifacts.. do you see them?
<balloons> part of the app is transparent to the dash
<balloons> in the now playing screen
<ahayzen> balloons, like being able to see the dash?
<balloons> yep
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah some funky stuff happens in autopilot...never seems to happen when running the real app
<Saviq> nik90, I'll try it out tomorrow
<balloons> ll
<nik90> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> nik90, ideally you should be able to just send a designer the click package, right now it's not as easy as tapping on it somewhere in the ui
<ahayzen> balloons, its like transparency doesn't quite work as the listitem actions bg used to be (probably still is) incorrect
<Saviq> nik90, but it shouldn't be too difficult to get them to use pkcon-install
<nik90> Saviq: true, I will do that
<ahayzen> balloons, but it is only seen when running inside autopilot...i wonder what actually causes it?
<twstddev> nik90, ping
<nik90> twstddev: pong
<twstddev> nik90, http://lousy-puppy-2058.vagrantshare.com/?lat=51.507351&long=-0.127758
<twstddev> url will expire in an hour
<twstddev> oh, actually in 8
<nik90> twstddev: 8 hrs? I can test in about 30 mins.
<twstddev> should be fine. let me know when you are done
<nik90> twstddev: btw, I need only one result
<popey> twstddev: nice one!
<twstddev> nik90, ok. let me reindex data and remove different languages first
<twstddev> popey, thanks. but sphinx is not that fast with coordinates search :\
<balloons> ahayzen, sadly UI visual issues are SO hard to find via automated testing
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah :/ oh well i'll continue ignoring them then :)
<balloons> ahayzen, so I don't know persay, but it could be a weird interaction with the components, or maybe just a hardware specific thing
<twstddev> nik90, I have to close the connection for couple of minutes
<nik90> twstddev: go ahead.
<nik90> twstddev: I cannot test yet fully
<twstddev> nik90, ok
<balloons> ahayzen, I will note it also happens on flo, so it's not specific to mako
<md6sum> nik90, ping?
<ahayzen> balloons, magic :)
<ahayzen> balloons, did the flo tests pass in the end?
<nik90> md6sum: pong
<md6sum> The alarm in the new clock-app does not work
<md6sum> due to the system time being stuck
<md6sum> You mentioned this morning it was fixed in 203
<nik90> md6sum: What device are you running this on?
<md6sum> mako
<nik90> md6sum: so your system time does not update at all?
<md6sum> Right now it says 7:54 in the upper left
<md6sum> In reality it is 10:23
<md6sum> *upper right
<nik90> md6sum: I am not sure why that is. I use my mako almost like a clock to check time and so on.
<nik90> md6sum: its being spot on
<popey> md6sum: what image number you on?
<md6sum> r203
<md6sum> It takes some time to update the time (Now it is showing 10:25 correctly)
<popey> pretty sure this is a known bug.
<nik90> popey: the system time is never off by so many minutes.
<nik90> I agree it is sometimes off by a few seconds
<popey> 203 is old
<nik90> isnt 203 the current promoted image?
<popey> yes
<popey> ☻
<popey> but I'm sure it's fixed in a newer image..
<nik90> I don't believe a bug as serious as this was left in the promoted image
<nik90> md6sum: would you be able to test the latest-devel image?
<md6sum> It is an old bug
<md6sum> Not sure why you dont see it, though.
<twstddev> nik90, http://anxious-jerboa-3503.vagrantshare.com/?lat=51.507351&long=-0.127758
<nik90> md6sum: I am running the rtm images atm
<daker> nik90: if i define two alarms with 1min difference, they start to play both their alarm sounds
<daker> i suppose the alarm is not using media-hub
<daker> alarm backend*
<nik90> daker: why does that matter?
<nik90> daker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1358890
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358890 in Indicator Date and Time "[Notifications] Competing notifications when two alarms kick at the same time" [High,Triaged]
<daker> yes that one
<nik90> daker: we are still discussing what should happen if 2 alarms ring at the same time
<daker> the first one stops & the second one start
<nik90> daker: is that what happens or what should happen?
<md6sum> nik90, not sure if I have the time to do the latest-devel switch back and forth now. Let's just hope we get an promotion on Thursday or Friday and I will test again.
<md6sum> Another note: I can't seem to create an alarm which does not repeat
<nik90> md6sum: yes atm only recurring alarms are supported. However I am working atm on enabling single type alarms. It is almost done :-)
<popey> i have two phones on proposed
<popey> (and a tablet)
<popey> they all show the right time
<nik90> md6sum: ^^
<nik90> told you
<md6sum> If only I hadn't sold my old phone and could video it...
<twstddev> nik90, previous link is closed, was very inaccurate, here is another http://brazen-dugong-9871.vagrantshare.com/?lat=51.765606&long=-1.246990
<nik90> twstddev: this seems much better
<nik90> twstddev: did some web searches
<nik90> yet to try with code
<nik90> popey: do you know if jhodapp is US or EU timezone?
<jhodapp> nik90, US
<nik90> jhodapp: :)
<nik90> jhodapp: I had a quick question
<nik90> jhodapp: I noticed that the Audio{} component offers a volume property which goes from 0.0 (silent) to 1.0 (max). Does this simulate the min and max platform volume levels correctly?
<nik90> jhodapp: In the clock app, we are including an alarm volume slider which has a range between 1-100 db. I was hoping to connect that to the Audio component's volume property.
<jhodapp> nik90, that's not hooked up to anything
<nik90> jhodapp: just wondering if that was the way to go.
<popey> balloons: ahayzen approved music into the store
<nik90> jhodapp: I don't expect it to actually change the platform volume since I am guessing confined apps cant do that.
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<nik90> jhodapp: but would it simulate it on the sound it plays through the component somehow
<jhodapp> nik90, so what do you want it to do then?
<nik90> jhodapp: I am trying to solve https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1362078
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362078 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm volume slider should lose the hint and play the alarm sound while changing volume" [Medium,New]
<balloons> popey, fyi, until the next rtm image the test will break
<nik90> jhodapp: when the user moves the alarm volume slider, it should play a sample alarm ringtone in the appropriate volume for the user to judge if it loud enough or not.
<nik90> jhodapp: I will be obviously playing it using Audio{}, but not sure really how to change the volume of the playback to help the user
<jhodapp> nik90, oh I see, well that would be needing to set the volume on the pulse audio stream type
<jhodapp> nik90, it's currently not supported, but you might ping rsalveti for his thoughts...he's doing the pulse audio work right now
<nik90> jhodapp: ah will do
<jhodapp> nik90, I'm in the process of adding different stream types to media-hub right now that an app would set on the MediaPlayer or Audio classes
<jhodapp> nik90, so in theory, we could hook up the volume for certain stream types
<nik90> jhodapp: but wouldn't the work you do in media-stream be sufficient for me?
<nik90> jhodapp: since the alarm slider is supposed to only emulate the alarm volume loudness
<nik90> jhodapp: the actual setting of the alarm volume will be done by indicator-datetime which rings the alarm
<jhodapp> nik90, yes, but I just recommend talking to rsalveti because he has more of a comprehensive view of how this should all work...he's been thinking about this specific issue a lot more than me so far
<nik90> jhodapp: understood
<jhodapp> nik90, yeah and in that case, we might want another stream type such as "preview" or something like that
<nik90> jhodapp: hmm wouldn't it automatically come under the ubuntu-clock-app stream? like every other app that creates sound?
<nik90> plays a sound*
<jhodapp> nik90, it would if you didn't set the stream-type property in QML
<nik90> ok
<daker> is it me or the transfert indicator is buggy for more than a month ?
<nik90> the transfer indicator is buggy
<nik90> but I heard that a ton of fixes are incoming..so be prepared ;)
<daker> ah ok
<ahayzen> balloons, should i be doing get_count() or @property count in the python helpers?
<balloons> elopio, preference ^^?
<elopio> ahayzen, balloons: I prefer methods to properties.
<balloons> good, we agree :-)
<ahayzen> elopio, balloons cool i'll continue doing get_count() then :) thanks just wanted to check before i go one way
<elopio> but in that case, I don't have a good argument. Do the one that gives you consistency on the module.
<balloons> we've already used methods, hehe
<ahayzen> heh yeah i have like get_track(i) so get_count() makes sense
<ahayzen> balloons, how would you recommend to get a track by a title/artist etc before we used to do select_many_retry() then for the objects until the title/artist matched....i'm thinking of doing for i in range(count) get_track(i) then compare the label in that row
<ahayzen> balloons, or should the test just use known rows/positions and not search for things
<balloons> ahayzen, we should be in control of all the data so there should be no reason to search
<ahayzen> balloons, that was my thought
<balloons> if it should be the third track, it should be the third track right?
<ahayzen> one would hope
<ahayzen> balloons, then we could get rid of things like....
<ahayzen> def get_songs_tab_tracktitle(self, trackTitle):
<ahayzen>         tracktitles = self.select_many_retry(
<ahayzen>             "Label", objectName="tracktitle")
<ahayzen>         for item in tracktitles:
<ahayzen>             if item.text == trackTitle:
<ahayzen>                 return item
<ahayzen> balloons, which are pretty nasty ;)
<balloons> ohh yes please
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll do that :) ...i guess it will speed up the tests as well?
<balloons> mm.. it should simplify things I guess
<ahayzen> :)
<balloons> not sure how much speedup we'll see, but some
<ahayzen> balloons, at least this code is finally disappearing :)
<danielholm> Hi, is it possible to show QML components in an online account plugin Main.qml? like a web view or textfields, or what ever other QML API syntax?
<danielholm> never mind
<Randy_O> are there any QML ubuntu SDK programmers around?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hold on
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, have you worked with orientation in the phone?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, as in what? what does the app look like when it is oriented differently?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Say, landscape vs portrait?
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, I'll explain, I'm trying to lock the orientation in either portrait or landscape. Using auto orient value forces the app to stay in portrait.
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, know any tricks to lock in landscape?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, hmmmm good question. I have never gone about making my app lock to an orientation.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, sorry for this question, but why is it important to have your app appear sideways when you use it in landscape?
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, It's for a reader app, locking orientation (in wither orientation) is a good feature when moving around with a phone or tablet
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah this is a feature then?
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, like reading sideways in bed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay that makes sense
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, yes, trying to find a way to lock (one way or the other way)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, Do me a favour; ask this on askUbuntu, and use the tags qml, ubuntusdk, programming, qtcreator, ubuntu-touch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> send me the link once you do
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, will do
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, send link here?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah just post it here
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this helps the community at large when you ask there
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, for sure, I'm a huge fan of ask ubuntu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh good :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll give it an upvote and a bounty if you wish
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shouldnt take too long to get it answered.
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, http://askubuntu.com/questions/516947/how-to-lock-ubuntu-device-orientation-in-portrait-or-landscape-from-user-input
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ty
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, any help is apprecaited, thanks.
<ahayzen> balloons, should dialogues have their own helpers? or should the methods go in the page they are spawned from?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, if you don't mind we'll do hangout on friday
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-28
<dholbach> good morning
<dev_> I'm trying to put a function for expanding the window to a larger size and going back to its original size in my notetoolbar component in qt and wanted to know is there a way to do that in QML or should I find a javascript solution
<nik90> zsombi: another alarm related bug 1362341, It was there since the old clock app times, but just surfaces when I was implementing the single alarm feature.
<ubot5> bug 1362341 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "OneTime alarms are not automatically dismissed or delete after they are triggered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362341
<zsombi> nik90: so, if you dismiss the alarm and open the app, do you see the one time alarm just triggered enabled?
<nik90> zsombi: yup
<nik90> zsombi: but it doesn't show up in the indicator-datetime
<zsombi> nik90: then EDS or the notification did not remove the alarm's visual & audible attachments
<nik90> zsombi: if ^^ that's the case, then it would show up in indicator-datetime, no?
<zsombi> nik90: Alarm does not save the enabled state, it builds up based on these two reminders existence
<zsombi> nik90: not necessarily, if the date is old, then won't right?
<nik90> zsombi: hmm, could be. I will check with charles
<zsombi> nik90: otoh, SDK alarm services do not run when teh clock app si not running
<nik90> zsombi: which should remove the visual & audible attchments, EDS or Indicator-dattime?
<zsombi> nik90: indicator-datetime should initiate the cleanup using EDS
<nik90> zsombi: ack. I will then see if charles can fix this on his end
<zsombi> nik90: if the alarm must disappear *which shouldn't be the case IMO, then indicator must remove the alarm, otherwise shoudl remove audio&visual reminder from it
<nik90> zsombi: say a one-time alarm is triggered and then disabled, then when the alarm enables it again in the clock app, I presume clock app will have to check the date and set the correct one
<nik90> when the user enableds it again*
<zsombi> nik90: sure
<zsombi> nik90: and adjust the date, not the time
<popey> zsombi: I'm setting up sdk from clean on my machine after updating to 14.10.. I setup kits and an emulator using the wizard, but i cannot run a project I checked out from lp
<popey> oops zsombi sorry
<popey> zbenjamin: ^
<zsombi> popey: :)
<nik90> zsombi: well, if the alarm time is 09:00 and the current time is 11:00, then the alarm should be set not for today but tomorrow which clock app doesn't allow. So in those cases, the time must be adjusted
<zbenjamin> popey: what happens?
<popey> zbenjamin: lp:~flscogna/ubuntu-terminal-app/ubuntu-terminal-app branch that, open the cmakelist with sdk and if I try and run I get "[CMakeFile/com.ubuntu.terminal.desktop] Error 127"
<nik90> zsombi: according to the designer, all one-times alarm can only be set for today (from the clock app)
<nik90> zsombi: any one-time alarm for other days must go via calendar-app
<popey> zbenjamin: https://imgur.com/lAFjn8s
<zsombi> nik90: ok, but still, if the alarm cannot be set for the current day, that should happen next day, right?
<zbenjamin> popey: yeah core apps are not really SDK friendly
<zbenjamin> popey: its on my todo list to fix and create MRs for the coreapps but i'm busy with other things atm
<nik90> zsombi: yes, but then there would be no indication of that in the UI since for single time alarms we do not show the day since it is set for today.
<zbenjamin> popey: but i can have a look at the terminal app if you want to hack on it using the SDK
<nik90> zsombi: but anyways this I can check with designer and fix accordingly
<nik90> zsombi: one last question, In the date-time picker can I set the minimum to be the current Date() for one-time alarms so that the user doesn't choose an earlier time?
<popey> zbenjamin: well, I'd like to review a bunch of merges, but I'm kinda blocked because I can't even run them ☹
<popey> (not just that app)
<zbenjamin> popey: let me check
<zsombi> nik90: yes, you can
<zsombi> nik90: however, not teh seconds :(
<nik90> zsombi: that's ok, we don't show seconds anyway
<zsombi> nik90: so, fine then ;)
<nik90> zsombi: I remember trying the minimum yesterday nite, but ran into looping issues with datetime picker date.
<nik90> zsombi: will try again now
<zsombi> nik90: ahh, that can be... I'll have to "rework" that DatePicker a bit, it is too slow...
<zbenjamin> popey: go to your projects settings, and put -DCLICK_MODE=on into the cmake arguments
<nik90> zsombi: oh, I run into that issue again, I will report a bug and ping you the bug number
<nik90> if I run into that isseu*
<zbenjamin> popey: after that it just works :)
<zsombi> nik90: fine
<popey> zbenjamin: nope, it doesn't
<zbenjamin> popey: the problem is , all core apps assume debian packaging by default, thats why you have to manually set -DCLICK_MODE=off in every build setting
<zbenjamin> popey: huh for me it worked fine
<popey> ah, now it's building for desktop
<popey> thanks
<zbenjamin> popey: np, i guess you are the guy to ask for reviews when i hack on the core apps projectfiles?
<popey> ya
<zbenjamin> popey: ok :)
<popey> zbenjamin: ok, next problem - I get the same 127 error when trying to run on device. I have an armhf kit..
<popey> (and have set the CLICK_MODE=on
<zbenjamin> popey: what does the compile output say?
<popey> :-1: error: [CMakeFiles/com.ubuntu.terminal.desktop] Error 127
<zbenjamin> popey: nothing to scroll up?
<popey> zbenjamin: https://imgur.com/DFY4VSO
<popey> oops
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8167314/
<rmescandon> question: does anybody knows which slot should i implement in qml for listening this event -> UbuntuWindow::handleSurfaceFocusChange(focused=true) ?
<rmescandon> i've tried onFocusChanged() into MainWindow but it doesn't seem to be working
<popey> zbenjamin: thats the only output I have
<zbenjamin> popey: let me try again
<zbenjamin> popey: what you can do is to delete the build directory and try again
<nik90> popey: wow the latest devel-proposed provides support for favouriting scopes and provides more granular control over what you want to show in the scope :) it is awesome
 * nik90 cant bear to run devel or rtm, when devel-proposed has all the new goodies
<zbenjamin> nik90: hehe ;)
<davidcalle> nik90, yes, which means the TWC scope will be able to have C/F settings and we will stop having to cross locale, country and a fair dice roll to guess the unit \o/
<zbenjamin> nik90: btw i saw your video for the UbuntuSDK , great tutorial
<nik90> davidcalle: yes indeed :D
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah thnx :)
<zbenjamin> popey: i started from scratch but i cannot reproduce it
<popey> zbenjamin: now I get qmake: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<popey> paste error...
<popey> ":-1: error: No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
 * popey closes and re-opens
<popey> i clearly ned more coffee, i just searched for zb in the dash rather than sdk
<popey> zbenjamin: nope, just doesn't work ☹
<brendand> popey, you also can't spell need
<popey> hah
 * brendand gives popey coffee
<popey> ☹
<zbenjamin> popey: you are opening a cmake project right?
<zbenjamin> popey: ok nevermind, there is no pro file ;)
<zbenjamin> popey: it fails for all your 3 targets?
<popey> zbenjamin: more detail found when right click and expand! http://paste.ubuntu.com/8167419/
<popey> (sorry, power went off for a moment)
<popey> I am able to build and run for desktop, not device
<zbenjamin> popey: ok i know the problem now
<zbenjamin> popey: intltool is not installed in click chroots
<popey> ahh
<zbenjamin> popey: go to Tools->options->ubuntu->click and use the maintain button on every target, apt-get install intltool there
<popey> that fails - i get a terminal with "unable to find shell" in it
<zbenjamin> popey: arghs, check if the terminal emulator that is set in your qtcreator config is correct
<popey> zbenjamin: https://imgur.com/RK4aFVT
<popey> zbenjamin: it was blank
<zbenjamin> popey: check in tools->environment->General Tab->Terminal
<zbenjamin> yeah
<zbenjamin> popey: /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator -e is selected for me
<popey> that fails here
<popey> xterm works
<popey> thanks for the help zbenjamin, sorry to interrupt you
<zbenjamin> popey: np, anytime
<nik90> fginther: hey, in https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/onetime-alarms/+merge/232519 which link am I supposed to see to check the test results?
<nik90> fginther: all the links in the jenkins comment don't show the test results
<nik90> zbenjamin: hey any cool new features we can look forward to in the upcoming update?
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah scopes support :)
<nik90> zbenjamin: cool :)
<zbenjamin> nik90: when you are on trusty then you need a device for it, because scopes can not be executed on trusty anymore
<zbenjamin> nik90: on utopic desktop + device will be supported
<nik90> zbenjamin: assuming device also includes emulator in which case trusty should still be fine
<zbenjamin> nik90: of course
<popey> zbenjamin: [10:45:01]  /!\ transfer failed /!\
 * popey manually transfers
<zbenjamin> popey: transfer failed?? you explore totally new problems ;)
<popey> \o/
<zbenjamin> popey: reattaching the device might help
<popey> check me out!
<nik90> zbenjamin: that's normal for popey
<popey> he's right ☻
<popey> https://imgur.com/nRzCzUN \o/ (just need a VT100 keyboard skin for this..) /cc Elleo ㋛
<nik90> popey:  ========  Testing required =============> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/onetime-alarms/+merge/232519 (Click provided in dropbox)
 * nik90 grabs something to eat (brb in 5 mins)
<popey> nik90: will do!
<nik90> popey: I wrote a manual testsuite in the MP
<Elleo> popey: heh, nice
<nik90> popey: the issue with the OSK not appearing is not a clock app issue since I did not make any changes that could affect that. Must be a random bug you might have hit with OSK.
<popey> yeah
<popey> expect so
<popey> zbenjamin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8167734/ can't install any click on device from sdk
<nik90> popey: as for setting an alarm for midnight, I was told by the designer that clock app single alarms should only target today.
<popey> ok
<popey> how do you set a non-repeating alarm for tomorrow morning then?
<zbenjamin> popey: how old is your SDK?
<nik90> popey: so not sure if setting a one-time alarm for midnite 00:00 can be set
<nik90> popey: you can't
<popey> ☹
<nik90> popey: you need to use the calendar app for that
<popey> thats a really common use case, surely?
<zbenjamin> popey: are you on trusty and use the sdk team ppa? or on utopic?
<popey> zbenjamin: latest utopic
<popey> zbenjamin: which package should I give you the version number of?
<nik90> popey: yeah so one-time in the clock app target only today while calendar app should target one-time alarms on any day as an event
<zbenjamin> popey: how do you start your apps? with the green run button
<zbenjamin> ?
<popey> zbenjamin: Build -> Ubuntu -> Install application on device
<zbenjamin> popey: ok, it works for me , can you go to the device page and open a SSH connection to the device?
<zbenjamin> popey: its on the advanced tab
<popey> Unable to find a shell
<zbenjamin> wtf, is your setting empty again?
<popey> /usr/bin/xterm -e
<zbenjamin> popey: ok seems this is a old script and uses x-terminal-emulator directly
<zbenjamin> popey: i wonder why that does not exist for you
<popey> $ which x-terminal-emulator
<popey> /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<popey> via various symlinks it eventually ends up at /usr/bin/terminator
<zbenjamin> sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<zbenjamin> for me it says /usr/bin/gnome-terminal.wrapper
<popey> i use terminator as my terminal
<popey> and if I change it to the same as yours it breaks differently
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ x-terminal-emulator -e
<popey> Use of uninitialized value $args[1] in exec at /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator line 81.
<popey> Failed to parse arguments: Argument to "--command/-e" is not a valid command: Text was empty (or contained only whitespace)
<zbenjamin> popey: seems terminator is not compatible with the -e switch
<vitimiti> Is there a place I should go to if I wanted some examples of good QML applications to learn from them?
<popey> zbenjamin: no, i changed it to match yours
<popey> * 1            /usr/bin/gnome-terminal.wrapper   40        manual mode
<zbenjamin> popey: without a argument it fails for me too
<zbenjamin> x-terminal-emulator -e sleep 10
<popey> i get a window appear doing that
<zbenjamin> exactly what you want
<zbenjamin> just in the case of our script it runs a ssh shell instead of sleep
<popey> so i changed the setting in the sdk from xterm to x-terminal-emulator -e
<popey> and still can't ssh to the device
<zbenjamin> did you also change what x-terminal-emulator is using?
<popey> yes, to match yours
<zbenjamin> still same error?
<popey> terminal window pops up then disappears
<popey> when i press the ssh button in devices
<popey> i have a pin code set on my phone btw
<zbenjamin> adb forward --list
<zbenjamin> there should be a line that looks like: 0182ffb256cd4354 tcp:10000 tcp:22
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8167885/
<zbenjamin> ssh phablet@localhost:10000
<popey> ssh: Could not resolve hostname localhost:10000: Name or service not known
<popey> ⍨
<popey> perhaps you mean ssh -p 10000 phablet@localhost
<popey> because that works
<zbenjamin> popey:   ssh -i ~/.config/ubuntu-sdk/ubuntudevice_id_rsa  -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -p10000 phablet@localhost
<popey> Warning: Permanently added '[localhost]:10000' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<popey> Received disconnect from 127.0.0.1: 2: Too many authentication failures for phablet
<zbenjamin> popey: please clean up all ubuntudevice_ keys in your .ssh directory
<zbenjamin> popey: then reboot :/, restarting ssh agent alone does not seem to be enough
<popey> clean up as in delete them all?
<popey> ugh
<zbenjamin> popey: all ubuntudevice keys can go away in .ssh , we store them now in ~/.config/ubuntu-sdk and we have just one
<popey> k
 * popey reboots
<popey> thanka!
<popey> -typos
<zbenjamin> popey: works?
 * zbenjamin can't take the pressure ;)
<nik90> popey: bug 1362548
<ubot5> bug 1362548 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarms take several seconds to save (~5seconds) which is quite long compared to existing solutions" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362548
<popey> )
<popey> zbenjamin: i can ssh to device now!
<zbenjamin> popey: awesome!
<zbenjamin> popey: so try again if the SDK now works :)
<popey> hmm, install on device seems to not be giving me a log of it actually doing that
<zbenjamin> popey: its in the general messages tab
<mihir> popey: is there any way to test MR with different locale ?
<popey> zbenjamin: nope
<popey> zbenjamin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8167995/
<zbenjamin> popey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8167998/ thats what i get
<popey> mihir: good question.. other than setting the device to a different locale..
<mihir> popey: yup
<popey> zbenjamin: i have a meeting, I'll have to come back to this after, thanks.
<popey> mihir: don't think so.
<zbenjamin> popey: sure
<mihir> popey: okay , no issues.
<mihir> nik90: ping
<mihir> nik90: i am using this code, and it triggers the text property function only once , after that it is not triggring , any idea , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8168022/ ?
<twstddev> mihir: probably http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qlocale.html#setDefault
<mihir> twstddev: hmm let me check
<twstddev> mihir: or try setting a locale locally http://archive09.linux.com/feature/53781
<nik90> mihir: That's right. If you want it to call that function automatically, call it whenever "rule" changes. So onRuleChanged: thishappens.text = eventUtils.getRecurrenceString(rule)
<nik90> mihir: otherwise that function will only be called once
<mihir> nik90: got it
<davmor2> DanChapman: Sorry it's taken so long but this was the first time I was able to install dekko again http://paste.ubuntu.com/8168459/
<DanChapman> davmor2, hey that's cool. It's failing at the same point it was for ogra_ and ybon. I presume your username doesn't have your domain name in it either? :)
<davmor2> DanChapman: No just davmor2
<DanChapman> davmor2, if so http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpniel/dekko/click/com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko_0.2.5_armhf.click should get it back up and running, I'm just fixing an SMTP issue before i upload it to the store
<davmor2> DanChapman: I'll give it a go after Lunch
<nik90> zbenjamin: actually when running an app on device, I notice that the output shown in the "Application Output" is sparse and missing all the output lines. I see a few of them but they are intermittent. Is this a known issue?
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah, the new release should fix that
<DanChapman> davmor2, The issue was it was trying to decide on an account icon based on the domain in the username. And trying to split on the non-existent @ causes an assert fail. Anyway that click fixes it :-)
<zbenjamin> nik90: its not so easy to get the output out of confinement to qtcreator, so i had to write a execution wrapper that dups the stderr and stdout to names pipes i can read from the launcher application
<sergiusens> can someone tell me if we are moving away for qmlproject for core apps?
<Wellark> DanChapman: you missed me?
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah ok
<DanChapman> Wellark, missed you? I just filed bug 1362592. Sorry i forgot last week. While your here i've been having issues getting libconnectivity-qt1-dev to install in my click chroot loads of missing deps.... ahh i see you just changed the bug status
<ubot5> bug 1362592 in Network Menu "bandwidth limitation detection not functioning in the connectivity-api" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362592
 * DanChapman goes to read
<mihir> nik90: you've couple of mins ?
<Wellark> DanChapman: missing deps of libconnectivity-qt1-dev package declaration or the declared packages being missing from your chroot archives?
<Wellark> DanChapman: thanks for the bug report
<DanChapman> Wellark, well it's saying unmet depends libconnectivity-qt1-dev : Depends: qtbase5-dev. I'm just building a new chroot so will try again to get the exact issue
<Wellark> Mirv: is that depend correct?
<Wellark> DanChapman: try to apt-get install qtbase5-dev
<Wellark> to see if there are some deps missing for that in the archive
<DanChapman> Wellark, sure i'll give it a try
<Mirv> Wellark: nothing wrong specifically with qtbase5-dev
<DanChapman> Wellark ok so i now have unmet depends for libgl1-mesa-dev, libgles2-mesa-dev,libglu1-mesa-dev and qt5-qmake
<nik90> mihir: yeah
<Wellark> Mirv: can you help DanChapman --^ ?
<Wellark> he is trying to build inside chroot
<Wellark> so seems archives not configured properly
<Wellark> or we have some bigger issues somewhere
<mihir> nik90: i have pushed the changes :)
<mihir> let me know we can try to merge our branch
<nik90> mihir: anything I need to look out for? Or does everything work as expected?
<mihir> nik90: it workes file, i am still testing multiple scenarios and will make fix if it breaks.
<nik90> ok
<mihir> nik90: i did , create/edit event but still testing more
<mihir> nik90: i have added slider :D
<nik90> mihir: cool :D
<Mirv> Wellark: DanChapman: it's hard to say what's wrong if apt install doesn't work. check /etc/apt/sources.list and ensure it has "main universe" at least on the line starting "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu utopic", after that part?
<Mirv> and apt update to update the repos. to find out more about the error, you can try installing individual packages like apt install libgl1-mesa-dev and see what that complains
<nik90> popey: oh man, terminator is freaking awesome...(got to try it while you were discussing it with zbenjamin) :P
<zbenjamin> nik90: now you got me curious too
<popey> hah
<nik90> zbenjamin: hehe
<zbenjamin> nik90: popey: isn't that similar to what tmux does?
<popey> yeah, kinda
<aquarius> mhall119, ping
 * nik90 looks up tmux
<zbenjamin> nik90: popey: i saw some pretty awesome terminal emulators that gave you much more functionality than just terminal. Autocompletion of commands and much more, but i always forget the names ;). All still in early development though
<zbenjamin> nik90: tmux is basically the other way around, it runs in the shell, so you can use it over ssh for example. Its basically a more awesome screen replacement
<nik90> zbenjamin: final term?
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah that was one
<zbenjamin> nik90: there is also a project that turns any editor into a shell
<nik90> zbenjamin: yeah I tried that one but it still needs some work...its not that fast as a normal terminal or terminator
<popey> https://i.imgur.com/TVSqlQu.png thats how mine looks most of the time
<zbenjamin> nik90: which makes it possible for you to move the curser around
<nik90> popey: why u have the normal terminal open as well?
<popey> i close that frequently
<popey> i use a normal non-byobu one for lengthy things that I need to scroll back in
<popey> because scrolling in byobu/tmux/screen sucks
<nik90> ah
<zbenjamin> popey: why does scrolling in tmux suck for you?  Ctrl+B, Page Up
<popey> zbenjamin: imagine you want to capture the whole screen to paste in a pastebin?
<zbenjamin> popey: hmpf ok ;)
<zbenjamin> popey: we should have a ubuntu pastebin tool :  dmesg > ubuntu-pastebin
<aquarius> pastebinit
<popey> yeah, we do ☻
<popey> I'm usually trying to capture the output of a command that already ran though
<popey> nik90: did you say you're running the rtm channel on your mako?
<nik90> popey: I was running rtm-proposed. I just switched to devel-proposed few hours back
<popey> ah okay
<nik90> popey: I presume I need to test on devel-proposed for daily merges. And before pushing to store, I will test against rtm-proposed
<popey> this is why I asked, I have two devices and could have one on devel-proposed and one on rtm
<popey> if you need any testing, to save you having to keep flashing
<nik90> ah ok
<nik90> in that case, I will stick to devel-proposed and when we decide to push an update to store, you can test the latest-trunk on rtm and see if it works as expected
<popey> yup
<popey> I'll flash my other device then
<nik90> cool
<mihir> nik90: i am comuting to home will be back after 2 hours or so ,then we can merge and fix our branches , is that okay for you ?
<davmor2> DanChapman: I hit another issue, if I add a folder for sent mail, in my case Sent it blanks that field I get errors and the to address is blanked :(  but I'm assuming this is down to the fact that the user setup got screwed over.  Is there a way I can blow away my settings and try and setup from the start using the fixed click?
<daker> popey: do you know how can ask about the click not cleaning up things ?
<davmor2> DanChapman: ogra_: also see the comedy mail I sent to the phone mailing list as a test mail you'll love I'm sure :)
<DanChapman> davmor2, do you mean you get an error when sending? like an APPEND Failed and that cause the recipients to be removed?
<davmor2> DanChapman: yeap
<davmor2> DanChapman: also when I goto smtp settings the add to folder is selected but the field is blank, even though I set it to be Sent
<nik90> mihir: yup
<daker> davmor2: yo, have you ever see bug 1265250 ?
<ubot5> bug 1265250 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Storage shows same app multiple times" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265250
<daker> seen*
<DanChapman> Right well the APPEND failed probably means you didn't give the correct folder path. It's not very clever at the moment :-( If you open your Sent folder and take a note of the page title (So for me it's INBOX.Sent or [Gmail]/Sent Mail) which you have to use that title valueas the sent folder name
<DanChapman> davmor2, yeah I noticed that earlier. The value should still be what you saved it's just not getting reloaded to the UI. I'll fix that now
<davmor2> daker: nope
<mihir> nik90: the text in subtitle are too light, will it be like that only or we can change
<popey> daker: i think that's one for cjwatson, but he's afk AIUI
<daker> ok
<popey> daker: i have seen this conversation elsewhere though, related
<popey> which talks about cleaning up when we uninstall apps
<fginther> nik90, I see the problem and should be able to fix it soon. Until then if you go to the master job, you can find the link to the test job via the console link. for example: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-ci/408/console
<aquarius> mhall119, ping?
<mhall119> aquarius: was that a question?
<aquarius> mhall119, have you got a few mins for a chat at some point?
<mhall119> sure
<aquarius> mhall119, when's good for you?
<mhall119> anytime is good for IRC
<aquarius> hangout would prolly be easier
<mhall119> then give me 15 minutes :)
<aquarius> :-)
<aquarius> no rush :)
<popey> balloons: morning!
<popey> balloons: any idea why http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1712/testReport/ubuntu_terminal_app.tests.test_terminal/TestMainWindow/test_font_size_changes_with_mouse_/? fails? (via https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-terminal-app/ubuntu-terminal-app/+merge/232215
<popey> watched the video and it seems to work fine
 * balloons looks
<balloons> ahh, yea, I think I see the issue
<rigved> hi everyone
<balloons> popey, I'll push a quick fix to trunk
<rigved> dholbach: have you finished updating UGJ related material on the wiki?
<dholbach> rigved, the wiki should be up to date - the materials for running an app dev school are not 100% there yet
<popey> balloons: thanks, ping me a link to review if you need it
<rigved> dholbach: ok. i have got an app dev school event setup. also, one person will be bringing a nexus 7 (2013) and maybe a nexus 4 as well for demoing apps.
<dholbach> woooooooooo!
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> I'll let you know asap when things are ready
<rigved> awesome!
<popey> nik90: thought I'd re-visit https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-desktop-i18n/+merge/230582 - seems fine here
<popey> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/onetime-alarms/+merge/232519 also looks good to merge?
<mhall119> aquarius: available now?
<aquarius> sho am
<nik90> popey: I want to spend the rest of day testing it and making sure the code is clean and good to go. But mostly I also require someone to do a code review of it. ->https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/onetime-alarms/+merge/232519
<nik90> popey: as for https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-desktop-i18n/+merge/230582, I will take a look. I need to merge trunk into it and see if it is still ok.
<popey> ok
<nik90> renatu: hey, do you know if it would be possible to do some optimizations to the alarms save process in EDS for bug 1362548
<ubot5> bug 1362548 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarms take several seconds to save (~5seconds) which is quite long compared to existing solutions" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362548
<nik90> renatu: when the alarm.save() operation is called in the Alarms SDK, it seems it takes ages to save the alarm. Is this due to EDS or the Alarms API?
<renatu> nik90, I do not know I need to investigate it
<renatu> nik90, if you find some time you can create a small example using the SDK alarm API and a QtOrganizer QML api
<renatu> and see if still the same problem
<renatu> this will help me to find the problem
<nik90> hmm I have never used the QtOrganizer QML API. I will try
<renatu> you can take a look on calendar app code
<nik90> ok
<renatu> you can ping me if you need help
<renatu> nik90, but is the alarm.save() a sync function?
<nik90> no its async
<nik90> but the issue is still visible since the user waits on the alarm page to see the alarm he created
<renatu> ok
<renatu> nik90, btw my alarm is not working
<renatu> is that expected?
<nik90> no
<nik90> as in it doesn't ring?
<renatu> I can see the alarm on the clock app but it never rings
<nik90> do you see it in the indicator-datetime?
<renatu> no
<nik90> one-time alarm or repeating alarms?
<renatu> repeating
<renatu> repeat every weekday
<nik90> that's strange, I have never reproduced that issue
<renatu> the alarm never works for me :D
<nik90> I have been waking up to it for the past month :/
<renatu> I thought that was a problem of the old app
<renatu> but still not working after install the new image
<nik90> did you clean out the old EDS alarms database file?
<renatu> normally not
<renatu> normally I just install the new image
<nik90> can you delete that file and create a new alarm now and check?
<renatu> ok
<renatu> I will try
<nik90> the alarms experience for me has being quite stable for me to the point where I am happy at where it is
<renatu> great
<mhall119> aquarius: your demo doesn't like getting a json array with a single item
<aquarius> mhall119, it does not
<aquarius> mhall119, I discovered that.
<aquarius> mhall119, the actual generic scope will need to actually code defensively about that sort of thing :)
<jhodapp> nik90, ping
<aquarius> mhall119, demos don't get defensive coding.
<aquarius> Also, a pox on people who write an API which returns a list of objects if there are multiple hits and just an object if there's only one hit.
<aquarius> it's still a list! it's just a list with one item in it! grrr!
<jhodapp> nik90, just talking through the alarm volume scenario with rsalveti...we decided that we need a volume slider for alarms in system settings and not in the clock app, but you can leave that for now until we land the backend pulse support for volume roles
<mhall119> aquarius: http://loco.ubuntu.com/services/teams/?lp_name__contains=florida returns a list of a single item, your demo doesn't handle that though
<mhall119> it appears to treat the single item's keys as a list of results
<nik90> jhodapp: pong
<nik90> jhodapp: ack. I will have to check with designer though.
<aquarius> mhall119, hrm. that might be wrong usage of jsonpath by me...
<jhodapp> nik90, we were talking with mpt about this as well
<nik90> jhodapp: i think what we might do is show a button in the alarm settings which takes the user directly the system settings app where you can set the alarm volume. But yeah let's first what mpt thinks and go from there.
<aquarius> mhall119, jsonpath.js seems to always return a list of one item, where that one item is the list you wanted
<jhodapp> nik90, that might be reasonable...I know that iOS users are used to looking for settings like that that apply more to a system context instead of just an app context would always be in system settings
<aquarius> mhall119, so if you do jsonPath({results: [1,2,3]}, "$.results") you get back [[1,2,3]], not [1,2,3]. So I always just take the first item in the returned list and treat *that* as the result list. But that might be wrong, and this is a symptom of it
<nik90> jhodapp: ok
<jhodapp> nik90, talk to mpt about it for clock app, but don't worry anymore about it until we land the backend
<jhodapp> nik90, that should be in the next few days
<balloons> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-terminal-app/ap-cleanup/+merge/232590
<nik90> jhodapp: ok. I will also have to check with the clock app designers about this. Once the backend has landed, I wil try to organize a hangout with mpt and the clock designers
<jhodapp> nik90, sounds good, thanks
<dholbach> popey, you're too fast
<popey> balloons: thanks, just got the lp mail ☻
<popey> dholbach: sorry ☻
<dholbach> that's all right :)
<balloons> popey, if you can, please also approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/add-lxml-depends/+merge/231457
<popey> balloons: done and top approved
<popey> balloons: just reviewing your other ap one
<popey> balloons: why is jenkins not picking up https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-terminal-app/ap-cleanup/+merge/232590  ?
<popey> am i just impatient?
<balloons> popey, yes I believe so
<popey> hah, just finished
 * popey pours red bull into jenkins
<popey> top approved
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/ If you want I have ~30 minutes right now for the hangout
<aquarius> mhall119, OK, have fixed the issue that was stopping the loco team thing from working
<popey> hey balloons any idea what's going on here http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1718/? ? via https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/updateStrings/+merge/231125
<balloons> common question today . ..
<popey> haha
<popey> WHAT IS THIS MADNESS!
<mhall119> aquarius: cool, I've got a lead on a way to re-use an existing binary that I think will work
<aquarius> mhall119, oh? do tell
<balloons> thoughts of cpp warnings
<balloons> *lots
<aquarius> mhall119, note that the real problem with the web demo is that it doesn't hit the URL itself; it fetches it through YQL, to avoid cross-domain problems, and that's what was causing the issue :)
<nik90> popey: https://imgur.com/w9j8DIY
<popey> nik90: are you showing me that for the hilariously named town? ☻
<mhall119> aquarius: Unity evidently supports multiple "scope runners", the current one looks for and loads a .so, but there's going to be another that supports Go scopes, and we can have a GenericJsonScopeRunner that only looks for .ini files and launched a .so from the system
<aquarius>  mhall119, aha! sneaky!
<nik90> popey: :P the location detected is about 4KM away from where I live which is not bad
<nik90> popey: it should become more accurate with AGPS
<mhall119> so we'll need an actual scope binary .so, and also a new scope runner, but that will do what we wanted
<mhall119> aquarius: so the first order of business is to write the generic scope
<aquarius> mhall119, brilliant. And one will select which scope runner one's scope requires with a key in the ini file?
<aquarius> Or is this done with a click hook?
<balloons> popey, the output is pretty wild. Let's see if we can repeat it. Currently the account fakery isn't working so well with reminders. Leo is looking at it, as you know
<popey> right
<balloons> it appears it's coming to bear on those results
<mhall119> aquarius: the click hook I think
<mhall119> I'm still trying to find out how that works, since htere's only one kind of scope in use today I'm not sure that implementation detail has been worked out yet
<aquarius> mhall119, fair enough. The scope creator can give you a little downloadable zip which you can unpack with the relevant files in
<aquarius> it could actually give you a whole click package reasonably easily, but getting the icons into it might be annoying.
<aquarius> step 3 is that it uploads the click package to the store for you ;)
<mhall119> aquarius: I'm thinking we just make it a new template in QtCreator and let that handle the rest of the steps
<alecu> popey: hi, I got this comment from you in the review of an app: "'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3' is not a supported framework"
<popey> yes
<popey> alecu: adb shell ls -l /usr/share/click/frameworks
<alecu> popey: but when I upload the click to the store, I didn't get any error
<aquarius> s'pose. I rather liked the idea that one could create a scope without having to install all the SDK stuff and be at an Ubuntu machine -- you could do it from your phone. But fair enough :)
<popey> alecu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8170972/
<popey> those are valid
<aquarius> mhall119, ^
<popey> alecu: you would have if you'd waited, it was the store that gave that error, not me
<aquarius> mhall119, not sure if qtcreator can show the "mockup" of a dash and a preview in a template, though
<aquarius> mhall119, and "type stuff into these boxes, which is dead easy" stops being dead easy if your "did it work" cycle is "compile a click package, install it, go to the dash, search"...?
<aquarius> mhall119, possible integration with unity-scope-tool, though?
<alecu> popey: hmm.... the very latest framework in your paste looks like the one that got me rejected
<alecu> popey: I got the same list installed on my device
<popey> alecu: hmm
<mhall119> aquarius: the unity-scope-tool could maybe do the "mockup" stuff
<mhall119> I'm not sure if it's compatible with alternate scope runners though
<aquarius> mhall119, yeah, if it can be integrated into a qt creator template
<popey> alecu: lemme download it and test locally
<aquarius> mhall119, I really do want it to be as easy as "type something in the box, instantly see the results of doing that". That instant feedback loop is what makes it fast to use.
<mhall119> first things first, I need to see if I can get this metadata from the scope
<popey> alecu: hah, passes here!
<popey> alecu: passed it..
<popey> beuno: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1045/ - fails automated test (erroneously)
<alecu> popey: why do you say that "it was the store that gave that error, not me"? The comment I got in the review had your name :-) http://pasteboard.co/2CPj7UTd.png
<alecu> anyway, it says "Ready to publish" now.
<alecu> thanks!
<nik90> popey: ======== Testing required ========== > https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding/+merge/231793 (testing instructions in the MP)
 * nik90 goes to prepare dinner
<beuno> popey, automated reviews landed just now
<beuno> popey, the scripts seems out of date
<beuno> will fix soon and keep in sync
<popey> alecu: because the store says "failed" and gives me the error message which I paste in and give to you.
<popey> alecu: if it passed, I'd download the click and confirm locally, but on this occasion I didn't because it failed in the store, no point me locally checking (hah) if it fails in the store
<popey> nik90: ok!
<popey> nik90: i didnt get a request for authorisation for location
<popey> nik90: but it does say "Retrieving location"
<nik90> popey: Did you start the location services?
<nik90> manually that is
<popey> yes
<popey> ah, hang on
<popey> looks like it dies
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ start ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored
<popey> ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored start/running, process 3426
<popey> oh no, its there
<popey> phablet   3426  0.0  0.2  52988  3828 ?        Ssl  19:15   0:00 /usr/bin/trust-stored-skeleton --remote-agent DBusRemoteAgent --bus=system --local-agent MirAgent --trusted-mir-socket=/var/run/user/32011/mir_socket_trusted --for-service UbuntuLocationService --store-bus session
<nik90> was this a clean wiped phone?
<popey> no, not by a long shot
<nik90> I am just wondering if you gave clock app location permission when I asked you test this MP few days back
<popey> quite possibly
<nik90> ok
<mihir> nik90: hi
<nik90> just leave the phone near the window or something and come back to it in a few minutes
<popey> hmm
<nik90> you might want to turn the screen on every 30 secs.
<popey> hang on...
<nik90> mihir: hi
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8171254/
<mihir> nik90: can we merge branch ? so that we can work on that together ?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8171258/ is the full log
<nik90> popey: I have already included location in the manifest file
<nik90> mihir: yes
<nik90> mihir: I already added afew commits to your branch. did you look at it/
<nik90> ?
 * mihir looks at nik90's commits
<nik90> popey: let me check if i got those as well
<nik90> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8171286/
<mihir> nik90: if i do , bzr update it should get me a latest version of my branch right?
<nik90> mihir: do you have any local changes in your branch?
<mihir> nik90: nope
<mihir> nik90: it says , Tree is up to date at revision 422 of branch /home/mihir/Documents/apps/revamp-newevent-page
<nik90> mihir: then yeah I think so
<nik90> bzr update should do it
<mihir> it is not doing it , let me try with branch name
<nik90> mihir: try bzr pull
<nik90> mihir: just a tip, make sure your code is well indented. Also I cleaned your code a bit to follow qml code conventions at http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qml-coding-conventions.html
<nik90> I generally group id and objectName together
<mihir> nik90: yup, i forgot to indent that , thanks for that
<mihir> nik90: i'll take care , it was messy, i'll take care now
<nik90> mihir: oh btw kunal posted a comment in the MR. Check if is fixed in your code or not
<mihir> nik90: bzr pull didn't work
<popey> nik90: I'll reboot and put my phone on the windowsill while I make dinner
<mihir> nik90: worked
<nik90> popey: :)
<nik90> popey: btw do you have a script to keep the screen on, if not the clock app might get suspended
<nik90> mihir: cool
<nik90> mihir: if all fails, then delete your local copy and the just branch the MP to get your work
<popey> nik90: i think you can poke powerd
<mihir> nik90: don't you think we should make font little darker ?
<mihir> nik90: specially , the subText of This Happens
<nik90> mihir: on the phone it looks alright. Its just on the desktop it looks a bit faint
<nik90> mihir: the only way of changing the font color would be to use our own custom component
<nik90> mihir: let me share a screenshot of it running on the phone
<nik90> mihir: http://imgur.com/HRkOkNo
<mihir> nik90: (y)
<mihir> nik90: can you test one thing on phone ,
<mihir> nik90: create and event , put recurrcens after certain date , and then check if ends after that date.
<nik90> sure, 2 mins
<mihir> i am not sure, i have messed up with my system , or i have some wrong logic
<popey> nik90: powerd-cli display on
<nik90> popey: that's it?
<popey> wfm
<nik90> popey: wow
 * nik90 looks silly since he kept looking at his phone every 15 secs few meters away :P
<popey> haha
<popey> don't worry, nobody knows, it's not like you said it in a logged channel
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> mihir: wow it doesn't
<nik90> mihir: it is created infinite number of times (all days)
<nik90> Guest73069: renato did you check if clearing the alarm database worked for you?
<renatu> nik90, not yet
<renatu> I will do it later
<nik90> np
<nik90> renatu: but do keep nagging me if it doesn't work since it is critical if it doesnt work for you.
 * mihir wonders what's an issue 
<nik90> mihir: so yeah I set the event to end on sep 09th. But it keeps going until dec and further.
<nik90> mihir: the "after x occurrences" works as expected
<mihir> nik90: yup, it happened with me too.
<mihir> nik90: the irony is , if i get limit value, it will be 9th Sept
<mihir> nik90: check event details
<nik90> mihir: yup. When I edit the series, it shows the correct end date
<mihir> nik90: :(
<mihir> nik90: i face same with trunk too
<nik90> mihir: oh
<mihir> i just run, calendar-app from terminal
<mihir> it did the same
<nik90> mihir: ok in that case we merge and then ask kunal to fix the issue in trunk
<nik90> mihir: since it isn't a regression
<mihir> nik90: yup , lets get it merged,
<mihir> renatu: any idea on this ?
<mihir> nik90: i did some more cleaning
<nik90> mihir: did you push?
<mihir> i just did
<mihir> ver 427
<mihir__> nik90: it seems we got some updates in Qt organizor
<mihir__> nik90: did you propose merge ?
<mihir__> popey: are you facing that issue in latest image ?
<nik90> mihir__: erm no not yet
<nik90> mihir__: one sec
<mihir__> nik90: no issues
<twstddev> nik90, ping
<nik90> twstddev: pong
<twstddev> nik90, have you got time to check location search?
<nik90> twstddev: the url isn't active though rite?
<twstddev> oh yes
<twstddev> it's dead since yesterday
<nik90> I checked this morning
<twstddev> I closed the connection
<nik90> twstddev: also I am trying to merge 3-4 other branches, so too busy to make the necessary changes
<twstddev> I'm going away for couple of days, so I can just propose a branch and probably popey can take a look when he has time
<twstddev> ok
<nik90> ack
<nik90> twstddev: Once I get the branch rdy, I can ask popey to test it locally on his comp with your branch as well
<twstddev> nik90, ok
<nik90> mihir_: I merged your branch
<mihir__> nik90: great.
<mihir__> nik90: i am trying to move the remmber option to another page
<nik90> mihir__: cool
<pmcgowan> nik90, beautiful clock
<nik90> pmcgowan: thnx :D
<pmcgowan> nik90, there should be a daily repeat no?
<twstddev> nik90, mihir__ , do you need any help?
<nik90> pmcgowan: you mean as an option in the repeat page?
<nik90> pmcgowan: Saviq was requesting for Weekend and Weekday option :)..
<mihir__> twstddev: i feel we have bugs listed , you can take any of them
<pmcgowan> nik90, yeah that makes sense
<Saviq> bug #1362089
<ubot5> bug 1362089 in Ubuntu Clock App "Should have shortcuts for "Weekdays", "Weekends" for Repeat" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362089
<pmcgowan> +1
<twstddev> mihir__, sure
<nik90> pmcgowan: 1362089
<nik90> Saviq: too quick
<Saviq> nik90, that's my middle name
<pmcgowan> he's everywhere
<nik90> pmcgowan: Can you add the daily option into that bug report. I will have to ask the designer about it
<pmcgowan> nik90, I defer to the better suggestion you have
<popey> nik90: no location ☹
<nik90> popey: still says "retrieving location" ?
<popey> yes
<popey> nothing location related in the log
<popey> nothing location related in dmesg either
<nik90> popey: you got a spare freshly wiped device? I am using QtPosition which is a standard widget + it worked on my device.
<nik90> popey: what I could do is do a clean wipe of my phone and try again.
<popey> nik90: i can try that on my other phone
<nik90> popey: pls do. I will keep testing this on my phone as well. This branch requires more testing than a code review.
<popey> ok, will do
<popey> which channel would you prefer I test on?
<Saviq> popey, one thing you might try is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1362769/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362769 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Location trust store causes dash to hang" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<popey> will try Saviq thanks
<nik90> jdstrand: ping (bug 1362779)
<ubot5> bug 1362779 in Ubuntu Clock App "Please support concept of one time alarm in clock reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362779
<Saviq> popey, the location prompt seems to be a bit moody
<jdstrand> nik90: hey
<nik90> jdstrand: hi, so I have a branch already which adds one-time alarms :D
<nik90> jdstrand: however with one caveat
<jdstrand> nice! :)
<nik90> jdstrand: you can only set oone-time alarms for today
<jdstrand> nik90: by 'today' do you mean within the next 24 hours?
<nik90> jdstrand: i was told by design that if you want to create one-time alarms for other days of the week then it is an event and should be done via the calendar app
<jdstrand> or literally, today
<nik90> jdstrand: yes
<nik90> jdstrand: as in literally today
<popey> s/literally/actually/
<jdstrand> I meant 2014-08-28
 * jdstrand is kidding
<nik90> jdstrand: so the time for me is 10:05 PM here. I cannot create an alarm for 08:00 AM tomorrow since it is the next day.
<jdstrand> hmm
<rpadovani> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1357983/+merge/232630
<jdstrand> nik90: so, if it is 10pm, and I want to set an alarm for 7am tomorrow, just this one time, I cannot?
<nik90> jdstrand: you cannot
<rpadovani> popey, I talked with gang65, no way to have in Javascript precision > 30 digits, more than 5 calcs in history and speed
<jdstrand> nik90: that doesn't seem weird?
<nik90> jdstrand: it does. I didnt personally agree with the design decision.
<popey> rpadovani: understood.
<jdstrand> nik90: I shouldn't have to wait until after midnight to set my alarm clock
<nik90> jdstrand: I will create a bug report now, and then you, popey and the rest can confirm it.
<popey> rpadovani: thanks for working on that.
<popey> jdstrand: +1
<jdstrand> and I shouldn't have to go to my calendar to set my alarm for tomorrow morning
<popey> add ubuntu-ux
<jdstrand> nik90: sounds good
<nik90> give me 1 min
<popey> if I set an alarm for any time up to now-1 it should allow me to
<popey> from now to 23:59 is today, 00:00 to now-1 is tomorrow
<jdstrand> the calendar and the clock have similar functionality but are thought of differently. if I open the clock and see I can add an alarm, I think of it as an alarm clock
<jdstrand> the calendar has my appointments
<popey> yeah, two apps for alarms is ludicrous
<jdstrand> not when I wake up
<popey> (I realise this was not your decision nik90 ) ☻
 * jdstrand does too
<rpadovani> popey, also, https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-slowdownfix/+merge/232631
<rpadovani> popey, tonight calculator app will have some performance improvements ;-)
<nik90> so clock should be able to create one-time alarms for any day of the week (obviously not like calendar on any day of the month but just the current week)
<jdstrand> yeah, that makes sense to me
<jdstrand> I personally found android alarm fairly easy to use and understand quickly
<nik90> same here
<popey> rpadovani: woop woop!
<jdstrand> nik90: I like the new clock btw. it is pretty :)
<mihir> rpadovani: :D
<nik90> jdstrand: thnx. more to come :)
<nik90> bug 1362803
<nik90> popey, jdstrand ^^
<ubot5> bug 1362803 in Ubuntu UX "Clock should support creating one-time alarms on any day of the current week" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362803
<nik90> erm ubuntu bot
<nik90> there you go
<popey> confirmed
<jdstrand> commented
<renatu> rpadovani, popey any luck on the bug #1357983
<ubot5> bug 1357983 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Continuos calculation doesn't work with irrational results" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357983
<popey> renatu: yeah, there's a merge in flight
<renatu> popey, thanks
<rpadovani> renatu, ops, I didn't linked it, sorry
<mihir> nik90: is there anything you could point out on new event design ?
<nik90> mihir: ?
<popey> twstddev: you about?
<twstddev> popey, yup
<popey> twstddev: I am testing https://code.launchpad.net/~twstd-dev/ubuntu-geonames/search-by-coordinates/+merge/232626 on my server
<twstddev> right
<popey> http://146.185.188.87/?query=Paris
<popey> existing functionality isn't returning results.
<twstddev> interesting
<popey> wondering what I broke
<twstddev> have you reindexed data?
<popey> yes
<twstddev> popey, sorry for a silly question, but what command did you run?
<popey> i followed the readme..
<twstddev> sudo indexer --all --rotate
<popey> my server already had this setup
<popey> no
<popey> sudo indexer geonames
<twstddev> you need to refresh index
<popey> ok
<twstddev> there should be to indexed lists
<popey> ok, running
<popey> oh, sphinx not running either
<twstddev> %)
<popey> i had to fudge the conf file because my vps is utopic
<popey> and the pid file moved
<twstddev> make sure it has permission to write in /var/run
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8172436/
<popey> hmm
<twstddev> run again, happens sometimes
<popey> same
<twstddev> have you given permission to write in /var/run?
<popey> well i had this running previously
<popey> drwxr-xr-x 2 sphinxsearch sphinxsearch   60 Aug 28 21:52 sphinxsearch
<popey> thats /var/run/sphinxsearch
<popey> hmm
<popey> everying in /var/lib/sphinxsearch is owned by root
<popey> that can't be right
<popey> ok, got it
<popey> still no results from the web
<twstddev> so you changed permissions and reran indexer?
<popey> yes
<popey> no
<popey> ☻
<popey> changed permissions and restarted sphinx
<popey> so stop, re run indexer, chown, restart?
<twstddev> when you run indexer it will restart sphinx
<popey> it doesnt here
<twstddev> just give permissions before running indexer
<twstddev> if you put --rotate it should
<popey> ok, reindexed, restarted
<popey> well, it was stopped when i indexed
<popey> so guess it leaves it in that state
<twstddev> it restarts for me
<popey> still no results for me.
<popey> WARNING: index 'geonamescoordinates': preload: failed to open /var/lib/sphinxsearch/data/geonamescoordinates.sph: No such file or directory; NOT SERVING
<popey> that looks bad
<twstddev> indexer have not completed
<twstddev> let's try again :)
<popey> heh
<twstddev> make sure that permissions are right
<twstddev> then run sudo indexer --all --rotate
<twstddev> and that should be it
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8172520/
<rpadovani> popey, what about https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/updateStrings/+merge/231125/comments/566980
<rpadovani> ?
<rpadovani> en_us or en_gb ? :D
 * rpadovani takes popcorn
<popey> he's right
<popey> our default is en_US
<popey> we then translate it
<nik90> popey: why not fight for en_gb?
<twstddev> popey, it should index "geonamescoordinates" after
<popey> twstddev: do i need to re-create, as geonamescoordinates has never been an index before?
<popey> nik90: because we have a company and project default of en_US, have had for years
<popey> I can't win that one
<nik90> :P
<popey> even if everyone else is wrong
<twstddev> popey, I don't think so. I did not have to
<twstddev> it should pick it up automatically
<popey> the problem is I am going to have to ask IS to deploy this, and I need to be sure I can make it work first.
<popey> which I am failing at ☻
<twstddev> popey, absolutely
<twstddev> so you ran indexer, what was the output?
<popey> twstddev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8172520/
<twstddev> that's all? is still hanging?
<twstddev> *is it
<popey> no
<popey> it finishes
<popey> thats the end of the output
<popey> oh hang on!
<popey> [Thu Aug 28 22:10:23 2014] Out of memory: Kill process 7556 (indexer) score 436 or sacrifice child
<popey> [Thu Aug 28 22:10:23 2014] Killed process 7556 (indexer) total-vm:356084kB, anon-rss:224960kB, file-rss:0kB
<popey> hah!
<popey> my poor vps!
<twstddev> i run it in vm with 384MB of RAM
 * popey adds a bit of swap
<popey> bah
<popey> 256MB swap not enough, gave it 1GB
<popey> which is mad
<popey> indexer eats it all up
<twstddev> i have no swap enabled o.O
<twstddev> it's not event mounted
<popey> its got up to 500MB RAM and 700MB swap now
<popey> (this is utopic)
<popey> which needs updating, so could be a bug
<twstddev> hm.
<twstddev> i run precise
<popey> ok, its moved on to geonamescoordinates now
<twstddev> fuf
<popey> fuf indeed!
<twstddev> %)
<popey> boom, done
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8172604/
<popey> http://146.185.188.87/?query=Farnborough still broken ☹
<twstddev> if i try searching by coordinates it feels like it doesn't event process it
<twstddev> would be silly of me to ask again
<popey> does apache need a restart?
<twstddev> if geoname-modpython.py is where it should be ;)
<popey> heh, reasonable question
<popey> i directly replaced the one i previously had
<popey> let me put back the old one
<popey> right, old one back
<popey> http://146.185.188.87/?query=Farnborough works
<twstddev> that's not even funny
<twstddev> Could you put PythonDebug on into your virtualhost file
<popey> sure, where does that go?
<twstddev> where did you specify path to the script in apache?
<twstddev> in ubuntu it should be in sites-enabled
<twstddev> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<popey> hmm
<twstddev> probably default
<twstddev> unless you created your own
<popey> oh, its in my default apache conf
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8172633/
<popey> like that
<twstddev> add PythonDebug on
<twstddev> into that element <Directory>
<twstddev> then restart apache
<twstddev> and check if it throws anything
<popey> k
<twstddev> python script, not apache
<popey> uh
<popey> put your new one in place
<popey> where does the log go?
<ahayzen> popey, what does....'with the music-app failures on krillin still staying a mystery'... in the landing mail mean?
<ahayzen> popey, what is 'krillin' ?
<popey> excellent question
<popey> its a device
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<aquarius> rpadovani, popey, you can have high precision with JavaScript for the calculator. Just use a BigNumber library, rather than native JS numbers. See http://stuartlangridge.github.io/webutils-calculator/ for an example calculator I built which does exactly that (and should work on Ubuntu phones too); code is at https://github.com/stuartlangridge/webutils-calculator and it uses https://github.com/MikeMcl/bignumbe
<aquarius> r.js as its bignumber library
<rpadovani> aquarius, we use a bignumber library yet, the problem is a bit more complicated....
<aquarius> rpadovani, oh! My apologies, then -- I was a bit surprised :) What's the issue?
<rpadovani> aquarius, sorry, playing dota right now, I'll explain in ~30 minutes :-)
<aquarius> :-)
 * aquarius reads the bug
<aquarius> Right, first, 5/3 is not irrational -- irrational means "can't be expressed as a fraction" ;-)
<aquarius> but I see the issue; if I do "1/3" on my calculator I get 0.33333333, but if I then do "x3" I get 0.999999..., not 1.
<aquarius> hrm.
<aquarius> I wonder if anyone's written a better bignum lib? I just used the first sensible-looking one I found :)
<rpadovani> aquarius, tbh, calculator needs someone who is good with code design. I mean,  I could write code, but I have no idea on how develop a calculator - I'm not the original authour
<ahayzen> balloons, ah no worries fixed it found field.write(text) instead of keyboard.type(text)
 * aquarius asks a question about actually-infinite-precision libraries on G+ :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-29
<Akiva-Thinkpad> RTM is close
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Any huge bugs that need to be attacked?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ;_; I wish lenovo thinkpads did not suck... IBM was so good to us.
 * Akiva-Thinkpad desires a coreboot, open hardware laptop with a trackpoint 
<Bharat> hi
<Bharat> i need someone who can help me with installing ubuntu touch on my samsung galaxy tab 10.1 with android running
<Bharat> anyone?
<Bharat> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning
<mihir> good morning all :)
<liuxg> if I want to use sqlite or u1db to save settings, may I know what kind of policy I should in the app. So far, only if I set the template to "unconfined" to make it work.
<mihir> popey: which is the latest release for image?
<mihir> devel-proposed ?
<popey> mihir: thats what I use, yes
<mihir> popey: okay
<mihir> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir: pong
<mihir> nik90: so , shall we fix AP on that branch and merge it to trunk ?
<mihir> or what would you suggest
<mihir> ?
<nik90> mihir: you said you wanted to move some code to a new file?
<nik90> mihir: the remind me if I remember correctly
<mihir> nik90: yup , i am almost done, it should go in this branch only. ok i'll push that by today
<mihir> popey: nik90 what would you suggest on this bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1362962 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362962 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar icon usually shows the wrong date" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> mihir: it shouldn't change the UI?
<nik90> mihir: just code being moved around?
<mihir> nik90: but it uses hard code icon image right?
<nik90> mihir: yeah the same bug was reported against the clock app :)
<nik90> mihir: I will have to ask around if it is possible to change the icon dynamically
<popey> mihir: i wondered who would bring that up one day.
<mihir> popey: hehehe ,
<popey> mihir: wishlist imo, we can't do it without platform changes
 * mihir mark bug #1362962  as wishlist
<ubot5> bug 1362962 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar icon usually shows the wrong date" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362962
<nik90> popey: oh btw, I had some good luck with testing the location finding MP this morning. I know how to get the location prompt to be shown by resetting some config files. After some code fixes, I will update the MP and the instructions to test it easily.
<mihir> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1362781
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362781 in Ubuntu Calendar App "After date recurrence end is not functioning." [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> nik90: awesome
<seb128> who is working on the calendar? is anyone looking at making the hours follow the locale rather than being am/pm only?
<nik90> mihir: ^^
<nik90> seb128: out of curiosity, where? In the New Event Page or in the calendar view?
<mihir> seb128: in day view / or new event page or event details ?
<nik90> seb128: In the New Event Page, they use the SDK DateTime Picker which doesn't follow the user locale. A bug has already been reported
<mihir> nik90: now, i am configuring my device , if i want to run calendar app from my device , i need to push click pacakge, or i can do it directly from SDK
<mihir> nik90: i configured all the required kits as well
<mihir> nik90: i can see run option while creating new application but not while using calendar or calculator app
<nik90> mihir: through manual click package installation
<nik90> mihir: your source tree is not compatible with the sdk
<nik90> mihir: not sure how to fix it
<mihir> nik90: :|
<mihir> so, if i have to build project ,push that click package to device and then run , right ?
<nik90> yes
 * mihir checks how to run manual click package
<nik90> adb push .clickPackage /tmp
<nik90> phablet-shell
<nik90> pkcon install-local /tmp/.clickpakcage
<nik90> run app
<seb128> mihir, nik90, day/week views, the column
<nik90> seb128: oh yeah..just realised.
<nik90> mihir: ^^ should be easy to fix
<nik90> seb128: can you report a bug pls?
<mihir> nik90: yup , currently , it is just am/pm format there is no locale we have implemented.
<seb128> nik90, sure, going for lunch now but doing that once I'm back
<mihir> nik90: i believe it is in locale , text: new Date(0, 0, 0, index).toLocaleTimeString(Qt.locale(), i18n.tr("hh ap"))
<nik90_> popey: can you check if https://i.imgur.com/amYuW2b.png looks okay. That's the logic we have for GPS at the moment
<DanChapman> hey guys. need some translation advice. At the moment dekko uses qsTr() throughout it's qml files but i'm wanting to change to use i18n.tr but how do I handle translating ListElement properties? See http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8177658/ I have previously been using QT_TR_NOOP, on askubuntu i came across using the dynamicRoles property is a workaround for i18n.tr & listviews which i have yet to try but what about OptionSelectors and oth
<DanChapman> er ubuntu components
<nik90_> DanChapman: here's what I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/8177705/
<nik90_> In the delegate I use text: _resultsList.model.title(index)
<DanChapman> nik90_, that's perfect thanks :-) although i was kind of expecting there to be something similar to QT_TR_NOOP with i18n.
<nik90_> DanChapman: I don't know QT_TR_NOOP at all, so I just pasted what I use :D
<brendand> DanChapman, not sure if this is exactly the same use-case but it sounds similar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8177767/
<nik90_> brendand: ooh I like your method better
<brendand> nik90_, thanks :)
<brendand> nik90_, it was the cleanest way i could find
<DanChapman> brendand, ooh that's pretty neat!! :-).... I like that. Thanks
<nik90_> m-b-o: when you called position source stop() and start() does it work as expected? I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8177801/
<nik90_> m-b-o: and it continues trying to get the gps coordinates
<nik90_> m-b-o: I also tried setting active = false, but same issue
<m-b-o> nik90_ with which image have you tried?
 * nik90_ checks
<nik90_> m-b-o: 213
<nik90_> m-b-o: I manually started the location services by "start ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored"
<nik90_> m-b-o: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nik90/touchwiki/#!pages/tricks.md
<m-b-o> nik90_ will install it and try with that one
<m-b-o> fine! :)
<nik90_> m-b-o: i see that error on utopic desktop as well even thoug it gets the location correctly
<seb128> nik90_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1363062
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363062 in Ubuntu Calendar App "day/week view should use time format adapted to the locale" [Undecided,New]
<nik90_> seb128: thnx. confirmed
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> is anyone going to look at it? or should I try to add that to my todo? ;-)
<nik90_> seb128: erm I think mihir will look at it. If not I will do it.
<seb128> thanks
<nik90_> :P
<seb128> it makes the calendar quite confusing to use atm ;-)
<nik90_> it should be an easy fix since they must be using a repeater to show those labels. I will help them out with it
<seb128> great
<m-b-o> popey: the fontcolor is fixed in weather! Made the changes on top of the pagestack-branch. We would get a merge conflict otherwise.
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks m-b-o
<popey> m-b-o: triggered a rebuild of https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/pagestack/+merge/231093 now jenkins is apparently fixed
<beuno_> lso
<beuno_> sl
<beuno> are there any apps we should be highlighting in the store, that we aren't?
<popey> m-b-o: failed differently http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app/63/console
<popey> beuno: dekko
<m-b-o> popey: yeah, will have a look
<beuno> popey, ack, anything else?
<popey> beuno: quick memo is nice.
<popey> beuno: blabble if you want a nice puzzle game.
<m-b-o> popey: that's a flaky test, which happens sometimes. Could you restart, please?
<popey> m-b-o: sure
<m-b-o> balloons: ping
<popey> done
<m-b-o> popey: thanks
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/1363023-header-overlay-textcolor/+merge/232698 failed too
<popey> want me to re-run?
<m-b-o> popey: not now... depends on the one running now
<popey> ok
<mihir_> seb128: i'll try to look into it
<m-b-o> popey: seems someting more serious, will have a look
<seb128> mihir_, thanks
<popey> thanks m-b-o
<nik90_> popey: hey, not sure if you got my message do you freenode network ddos, does https://i.imgur.com/amYuW2b.png look good wrt location finding?
<nik90_> s/do you/due to
<popey> i didnt, lets see
<popey> nik90_: do we need to do location detection every time we wake?
<popey> nik90_: also, what does it look like if someone says "no" to location detection?
<rpadovani> popey, are you good with CMAKE?
<nik90_> popey: I was thinking of the use-case where the user just keep the clock app in the background before catching a train and then on arriving at the destination opens the clock app. It is a rare use case though
<nik90_> popey: perhaps I can make it more intelligent by checking the time at suspend and again when it is active, if the time difference is more than 30-60 mins I can start GPS again?
<popey> rpadovani: I am not ☻
<nik90_> popey: I haven't looked at what happens if someone says no to location detection. Let me try that
<nik90_> mzanetti: would you have time later today to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/conditionally-load-alarmmodel/+merge/232412 ?
<nik90_> mzanetti: its mostly using a qmml loader and then doing corresponding changes for that to work.
<mzanetti> nik90_: I guess if I do that rpadovani will kill me... I have a bunch of his branches on my todo still :)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, and an hangout :P
<mzanetti> nik90_: but maybe I can get to them today
 * mzanetti hides
<nik90_> mzanetti: hehe
<nik90_> mzanetti: np, I will try to find someone for the review
<mzanetti> ok... need some food now
<mzanetti> bbl
<rpadovani> mzanetti, well, for hangout there is no problem, we can have a chat :-) Good lunch!
<mzanetti> :)
<seb128> does anyone know if there is a gettext string variant, which can be used in qml, including a "context"?
<seb128> e.g to allow the same string to be listed several times in the template with different translations
<beuno> popey, update.
<seb128> that's useful if you have the same word that might have different translations in different context
<seb128> like in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1362143
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362143 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Change translation for "None" in Lock Security" [High,Triaged]
<popey> beuno: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-29-140833.png ☻
<beuno> popey, it's like I have root on your phone
<popey> haha ☻
<popey> (C) sabdfl
<beuno> well remembered!
<mihir_> nik90_: wrt , the time display , i feel it is already have locale , but it is not converting with resepct to hour display , have you done that in clock ?
<mihir_> nik90_: currently it says, new Date(0, 0, 0, index).toLocaleTimeString(Qt.locale(), i18n.tr("hh ap"))
<mihir_> nik90_: where index is , repeater index
<nik90_> mihir_: yup you shouldn't have toLocaleTimeString(Qt.locale(), i18n.tr("hh ap"))
<rpadovani> The ubuntu logo in the dashboard is awesome
<nik90_> mihir_: can you check the clock app to see what I have done
<mihir_> nik90_: then it ends up with messy data
<nik90_> mihir_: I just meant that  toLocaleTimeString(Qt.locale(), i18n.tr("hh ap")) should be replaced with a better locale function which clock uses
<popey> beuno: will we ever get search-by-author?  I know the name of someone who submitted an app but cant recall the app name...
<mihir_> nik90_: hmm yup i did check , but when i test on desktop , again clock is not behaving the  same.
<mihir_> nik90_: i change my time format to 24 hrs, the analog clcock displayed time in AM , PM format
<beuno> popey, sure, will add that to the ToDo
<popey> thanks
<mihir_> nik90_: i meant digital mode
<seb128> mihir_, nik90_, sorry in fact that bug is invalid, it's a translation issue
<popey> beuno: we have a problem... https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/reviewer/ i dont see payui listed
<popey> beuno: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/878/changerequest/ directly shows it has an update
<popey> beuno: seems sometimes we don't see apps that need updating
<popey> oh, nvm, dholbach beat me to it 6 hours ago
<beuno> popey, right, see at the bottom
<beuno> "Apps waiting on dev updates"
<beuno> if you expand that, it's there
<popey> gatox: dholbach rejected it
<nik90_> mihir_, seb128: I don't think so.
<gatox> popey, dholbach why?
<popey> "ERROR: could not find desktop hook for 'payui'
<popey> "
<seb128> nik90_, it's the "hh ap" format option, which can be translated
<seb128> "                // TRANSLATORS: this is a time formatting string,
<seb128>                 // see http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qml-qtquick2-date.html#details for valid expressions
<seb128>                 text: new Date(0, 0, 0, index).toLocaleTimeString(Qt.locale(), i18n.tr("hh ap"))"
<nik90_> mihir_, seb128: When you display the time using Qt.formatTime(new Date()), format time should return the correct time according to the user locale
<gatox> popey, yes, and we talked about that yesterday with jdstrand and it was ok
<seb128> nik90_, that's the code ^
<nik90_> seb128: the "hh ap" shouldn't be there, that's my point
<gatox> popey, ted explain it why
<dholbach> gatox, popey: looks like jdstrand pushed some changes to click-reviewers-tools - now I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8178671/
<seb128> nik90_, that might be a valid point indeed
<nik90_> seb128: the "hh ap" should be used only when the dev wants to overwrite the time format
<seb128> k
<popey> dholbach: do you want to approve it?
<seb128> nik90_, well, what I'm saying is that translating "hh ap" to "hh" resolves it
<dholbach> this error message is new since 0.3.15:  - lint_hooks_redflag_payui
<dholbach> 	(MANUAL REVIEW) 'pay-ui' not allowed
<seb128> nik90_, but it's true that shouldn't even be there
<popey> yes, it is dholbach
<mihir_> nik90_: because , if you check qt time formats , http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtqml-date.html#details
<gatox> dholbach, yes, that was approved by jdstrand yesterday
<nik90_> seb128: true, but changing "hh ap" to "hh" is just half the solution since qt already offers to do this automatically for you
<dholbach> aha!
<dholbach> gatox, popey: I wonder if we should somehow document what's approved and what isn't
<dholbach> kind of keep a mapping of apps we know override some of the checks
<seb128> nik90_, yeah, we agree
<nik90_> mihir_: I tested the clock app on the phone using Netherlands locale and US locale. In netherlands it correctly shows time in 24 hrs while in US it shows 12 hrs format
<mihir_> nik90_: i tested on desktop , with just changing time format..
<nik90_> mihir_: I know, I tested on desktop and it doesn't change it but I am not sure why
<dholbach> popey, what do you think ^?
<mihir_> nik90_: so , the whole locale should change or it should also affect if you have diff  timeformat?
<popey> dholbach: perhaps, dunno where you'd put that?
<dholbach> popey, into c-r-t itself
<nik90_> mihir_: but setting "hh ap" is not the way to go for sure. Unfortunately I don't have time to debug why it doesnt work on the desktop since it is not a high priority
<dholbach> gatox, ok, I'll approve it with a short note, saying that jdstrand approved it
<nik90_> mihir_: so everything should depend on the locale, like the date, time format, the currency etc etc
<gatox> dholbach, ack, thanks
<dholbach> popey, I'll have a look at it
<seb128> nik90_, mihir_, speaking of desktop, I would like to ship the calendar app on there by default next cycle, we currently don't have a calendar at all and I think it would fit nicely
<nik90_> seb128: you mean in unity7 desktop or unity-next desktop?
<seb128> nik90_, both
<popey> gatox: sorry it didnt land in the image.
<nik90_> seb128: wow cool
<seb128> is there any reason it wouldn't work/fit on unity7?
<nik90_> seb128: it won't have global menus?
<nik90_> seb128: basically requires some desktop integration features
<mihir_> nik90_: agreed, then i have to test on device, in desktop it is not fit, i'll try that on device
<gatox> popey, no problem at all.... i knew that something might be wrong with all this exceptions
<nik90_> seb128: also it requires contenthub to add guests in the new event page which won't work
<seb128> oh, hum, good point
<seb128> nik90_, well, menus are not required
<jdstrand> popey, dholbach: if we are going to keep track of what came before and what didn't, I think it needs wider discussion
<seb128> if it would only display e-d-s events and be able to create some it would already be useful
<seb128> even if it's not integrated with e.g contacts
<seb128> nik90_, but we shouldn't show options that don't work
<jdstrand> popey, dholbach: it is a good topic, but it can get unsafe quickly
<nik90_> seb128: true
 * jdstrand imagines an app that requests some weird permission, needs a manual review, gets it and is approved, then the next update add something seemingly innocuous like the networking permission, but also adds malicious code to ship off data exposed via the weird permission
<popey> i worry about that too
<dholbach> jdstrand, ok - what's your gut feeling? where would you store that information? what would you like to make sure? personally, I just wanted to make popey's and my life a bit easier - so: errors/warnings are still shown, but they're shown under a "overridden" category, and the last line says "pass" instead then - I thought I'd just store app name, check name and check result in a json file or something
<mihir_> nik90_: we can change date/time zone from time date setting ,but i couldn't see anywhere , where i can change time format, like 12 hr or 24hr
<mihir_> nik90_: how can we do that?
<nik90_> mihir_: you can't change time format from 12hr-24hr yet. I think it should be part of system settings app.
<popey> dholbach: be nice if it said "this is overriden, but be aware this list of things has changed since the last version in the store:-" (which I admit may be hard to do)
<dholbach> popey, it could list new issues, and list the old known ones
<mihir_> nik90_: so in all case time will be 12 hr only ?
<nik90_> mihir_: yes
<nik90_> mihir_: well it will be different in different locales
<mihir_> nik90_: i selected PST and again it was in 12 hr format, any locale you know can dispaly time in 00 to 23?
<nik90_> let me check
<nik90_> mihir_: netherlands?
<nik90_> mihir_: I am only able to change the language of the phone. Does that also change the locale?
<mihir_> nik90_: i am looking for time format change , so that i can test 12 hr or 24 hr :|
<nik90_> mihir_: ok I got it working
<nik90_> mihir_: change language to Dutch (Netherlands) and then restart phone
<nik90_> mihir_: It then changed from 12hr to 24hr format for me
 * mihir_ tries
<nik90_> mihir_: in the language menu, it is Nederlands
<m-b-o> popey: who can help me with a autopilot problem?
<popey> m-b-o: wassup?
<m-b-o> popey: the test which fails is related to a problem in ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<m-b-o> the test want to lcik an action , without the overflow menu is visible
<m-b-o> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/ubuntu_weather_app.tests.test_settings.TestSettings.test_switch_wind_scale%20%28with%20mouse%29.ogv
<popey> the menu doesn't appear?
<m-b-o> it's not checked, if it has appeared
 * balloons looks
<popey> thanks balloons
<m-b-o> balloons it's probably in AppHeader method "_get_action_button_in_overflow()"
<balloons> m-b-o, which mp?
<m-b-o> https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/pagestack/+merge/231093
<m-b-o> balloons: that is where it fails: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/pagestack/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_weather_app/tests/test_settings.py#L34
<balloons> well I will say one thing, those methods are we;; used and tested, so I'm curious about the issue
<m-b-o> balloons: me too... :)
<m-b-o> balloons: had no luck to reproduce this, on desktop and on device
<balloons> that's what I'm trying atm
<balloons> m-b-o, is your action bar in any way custom?
<beuno> dholbach, popey, so
<beuno> automatic reviews have landed
<m-b-o> balloons: no, I guess not
<m-b-o> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/pagestack/view/head:/components/LocationTab.qml#L153
<beuno> you'll see them on each review
<beuno> we need to land the updated review scripts
<beuno> so they're slightly out of date until Mon
<beuno> but
<beuno> all apps will get the  review scripts auto-run against them
<beuno> pindonga will now work on auto-rejections first
<beuno> and then, auto-aprovals
<balloons> m-b-o, I can see some animation of them painting.. I'm not sure I've seen that before
<beuno> so what you should see in the next few weeks is that the review queue thins up quite a bit
<m-b-o> balloons: we had the same issue two weeks ago, if you remember.
<m-b-o> same failing test
<dholbach> beuno, woohoo wooohooo wooooohooooo
<dholbach> popey, champagne! :)
<balloons> m-b-o, no I don't, refresh my memory
<popey> ooh!
<dholbach> beuno, in which way are the review scripts updated?
<mihir> nik90_: ping , need litlte help on QML
<balloons> m-b-o, well what we can do is override the helper and try and see if we can account for the animation.
<beuno> dholbach, we do it via bzr, atm
<balloons> then we can push the change upstream to the helper and when released, remove the override from the tests
<beuno> it's a bzr-based dependency in our deploy
<dholbach> beuno, so an incoming app has all the test run, then which apps will be rejected next?
<DanChapman|afk> popey hey, just replying to the email. Quick question has any indication been given on when it will like be deprecated in the image by?
<m-b-o> balloons: sounds like a plan. what would be the best way to override the helper?
<m-b-o> overwrite (with a modified copy) AppHeader as such?
<balloons> m-b-o, more or less
<balloons> did get 1 fail on the device, but otherwise it worked
<dholbach> beuno, you and everybody who worked on this are heroes!
<m-b-o> balloons: yeah, a flaky one
<balloons> so I'm looking at the header helper again
<popey> pmcgowan: DanChapman is asking about qtwebkit.. do you have a timeline? (I emailed the guys about the bug you filed)
<beuno> dholbach, the script runs, if there are any ERRORs, it gets rejected with the errors
<beuno> dholbach, the user has a chance to manually request a review
<dholbach> beuno, how about warnings?
<beuno> for whatever reason
<beuno> dholbach, we don't reject on warnings, but do tell the user about them
<dholbach> beuno, will the app be ACKed in case of warnings?
<beuno> dholbach, not sure what ACKed means
<beuno> we'll approve, yes
<beuno> wlel
<dholbach> beuno, ok
<beuno> actually
<beuno> we can do whatever
<beuno> it's software
<beuno> this is my proposal, actually
<dholbach> I don't know what's the best option
<beuno> if you feel differently, we can do it differently
<beuno> it seemed to be warnings would be where we put deprectations and best practices
<beuno> FYIs
<beuno> ERRORS, rejects
<m-b-o> balloons: I'll try to make a workaround in the tests
<beuno> and if no errors, Profit.
<dholbach> I don't - it just feels like something that should be discussed somehow - or we need to doublecheck our list of errors/warnings and make sure we all interpret it the same way
<beuno> initially, there's no whitelisting of errors for reserved APIs
<beuno> so that'll need to be manually requested a review every time, for now
<beuno> dholbach, yes
<beuno> dholbach, I'll have pindonga kick off that thread
<pmcgowan> popey, it would need to happen in the next 3 weeks I'd say, ideally by 9.11
<balloons> m-b-o, you can completely remove the Tabs class I think
<nik90_> mihir: what's up?
<popey> DanChapman: ^
<mihir> nik90_: i am trying to pass index to parent page , and setting up value same as i am doing for other , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8179239/ (Child Page)
<mihir> nik90_: parent page code , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8179248/
<popey> zbenjamin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8179353/ why am I seeing amd64 packages on an armhf chroot!?
<mihir> i wrote signal as well , it is not changing index anytime
<balloons> m-b-o, did you see http://pad.lv/1318829?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1318829 in Autopilot Qt Support "Get a property that is an object" [Undecided,New]
<popey> zbenjamin: I used maintain, and did an "apt-get" and got amd64 packages in it
<zbenjamin> popey: yeah you have to add a :armhf suffix when installing libraries for you app
<dholbach> beuno, perfect - thanks a bunch
<balloons> m-b-o, the helper notes the header must be linked to a flickable that fills the main view
<dholbach> perfect way to start the weekend :-D
<zbenjamin> popey: apt-get install mylibrary:armhf
<dholbach> popey, automated reviews - can you believe it?
<popey> (click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf)root@deep-thought:/home/alan# dpkg --print-architecture
<popey> amd64
<popey> that seems wrong
<popey> dholbach: I am being automated out of a job. I'll join a union.
<popey> zbenjamin: surely it should default to the right one?
<m-b-o> balloons: thats right, but I'm unsure it _show is called in that test
<zbenjamin> popey: no basically you have a amd64 chroot with armhf crossbuild tools and libraries in it
<popey> ahhh
<popey> makes more sense ☻
<popey> I trust you ☻
<dholbach> popey, haha, brilliant
<zbenjamin> popey: the problem is what is the right arch, for tools you want amd64 so they can be executed, for libraries you want to link you need armhg
<nik90_> mihir: may be try changing the variable names? I am not sure tbh
<zbenjamin> armhf
<popey> got it
<mihir> nik90_: it should work right ?
<nik90_> mihir: I think so
<nik90_> mihir: try it out with a sample app to be sure
<nik90_> mihir: just the variable value passing back and forht
<nik90_> forth*
<DanChapman> pmcgowan, ouch!! :-/ that's not very long... ok thanks
<mhall119> popey: ah yeah, package arch has bitten me more than once :)
<popey> \o/ it builds
 * popey hugs zbenjamin 
 * zbenjamin hugs popey back :D
<popey> mhall119: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-29-160222.png
<mhall119> pmcgowan: can we get priority work on Ubuntu.Web.WebView if we need additions to it in order to port dekko?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hehe: http://i.imgur.com/anhouzM.png
<pmcgowan> mhall119, yes we can try, if you guys can identify the feature set
<mhall119> DanChapman: is it just the schemaHandlers that you need?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, DanChapman  there is also the option to include the package with the app short term
<mihir> nik90_: hmmm , let me try that.i hope it is not an issue of creating Object
<rpadovani> mzanetti, this is an interesting feature :P
<mzanetti> not sure if this accounts as feature
<mzanetti> but interesting is definitely true :D
<balloons> m-b-o, you are correct _show() is not run
<m-b-o> balloons: I've traced it to _get_action_button_in_overflow, I'm currently overwrite that one and use wait_select_single instead of select_single
<m-b-o> what do you mean?
<DanChapman> mhall119, yes the custom url schemes is probably the biggest blocker.
<DanChapman> pmcgowan, yeah I suppose that is a short term option. Not ideal though, I want to try and avoid that if possible :)
<popey> balloons: when m-b-o is done with you, I have one for you ☻
<mhall119> DanChapman: let's see if osomon can implement those custom handlers in our component in the timeframe we have
<mhall119> even if it's in a like-wise "experimental" namespace
<mzanetti> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/editNotebooksName/+merge/231124
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh, what's your doubt? I need to hide the label to switch to textfield
<mzanetti> rpadovani: actually onls line 44 is the bad one
<rpadovani> mzanetti, hum, let me check, probably I addded it before you did your branch for the backend
<mzanetti> rpadovani: you're breaking the binding. so if the title changes on the server, this wouldn't update any more
<mzanetti> because it's assigned to some value with =
<rpadovani> mzanetti, so how can I update the value of the notebook?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: it should update automagically
<mzanetti> not working?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhhh nope
<mzanetti> ok. that sounds like a bug in my code then
<mzanetti> let me check
<rpadovani> mzanetti, more: it updates online, but the label doesn't update
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, definitely a bug in the plugon
<balloons> m-b-o, I don't believe it has any issue getting the button
<balloons> popey, shoot
<balloons> m-b-o, here's my version of emulators.py
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8179587/
<popey> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~twstd-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/require-password-check/+merge/232078
<balloons> I assume with the sleep between getting the button and clicking it, it will work. If so, we'll need to figure out a better way to account for that animation time. I checked the buttons and objects and didn't find any animation properties or things we could wait_for
<balloons> m-b-o, ^^
<dholbach> beuno, in myapps there's a "move to waiting for updates queue" - is that for when we provided an update of what's wrong and where we expect the app author to reply?
<m-b-o> balloons: okay, I'll use your version. Where shoudl I put it?
<balloons> popey, so what's up with it?
<balloons> m-b-o, that's a complete copy of emulator.py I pasted
<balloons> I removed the Tabs helper in there; didn't seem to be used
<balloons> I also converted to importing ubuntuuitoolkit directly
<popey> balloons: fails AP ☻
<balloons> m-b-o, https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1341681 is the bug for deprecated module use
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341681 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Autopilot tests should stop using deprecated emulators module" [Low,In progress]
<mihir> nik90_: bad luck , it didn't work ,
<mihir> nik90_: main page , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8179628/
<mihir> nik90_: child page , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8179632/
<m-b-o> balloons: yes saw, will have a look
<popey> Friday is _easily_ the busiest day in this channel!!
<balloons> m-b-o, it's simple to fix, but that's the changes I did in emulators.py while I was at it :-)
<balloons> m-b-o, you could even remove emulators.py and put it in __init__.py
<nik90_> mihir: erm both pastbins are the same page
<balloons> popey, did you see the video? It's black
<beuno> dholbach, yes
<dholbach> beuno, ok
<mihir> nik90_: sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8179653/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: here's a fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-model-update-on-notebook-change/+merge/232721
<mzanetti> rpadovani: so you can remove that line 44 from your branch, it'll start working when mine merges on top of it
<rpadovani> mzanetti, already removed
<rpadovani> now I test your branch
<mzanetti> ack
<popey> balloons: I would if I could find the video...
<balloons> popey, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1737/?
<dholbach> popey, I moved the two apps which had been sitting in the "updates available" queue elsewhere
<popey> dholbach: so i see, thank you
<mihir> nik90_: that's only thing i am stuck :( rest all is done
<dholbach> popey, I can't believe that the queue is officially empty
<nik90_> mihir: then just start the AP tests
<m-b-o> balloons: we need Tabs for     def get_tabs(self):, aren't we?
<nik90_> mihir: let's postpone the repeat page
<popey> dholbach: great way to start the weekend
<nik90_> mihir: sry, Remind page
<mihir> repeat or reminder
<dholbach> oh god - my life makes no sense any more
<mihir> okay , nik90_ i am still trying to fix that, if i can
<mihir> just left with passing an index rest all is done.
<balloons> m-b-o, I'm not sure. There is a tabs helper; it was confusing to me and I did a quick search and never saw it called in the tests
<popey> balloons: any idea why they are black?
<m-b-o> balloons: ok, will remove it
<nik90_> mihir: I am a bit busy trying to merge some stuff for the clock app. So I won't have time to help with AP.
<nik90_> mihir: also it doesnt work for me because of the fixture errors still
<mihir> nik90_: sure, i am looking at APs
<balloons> popey, might be something with the jenkins.. but before I go crazy, trying to debug locally
<popey> balloons: kk
<popey> balloons: i need to land this asap and push to the store - two major terminal updates that need to land
<balloons> popey, ahh I see an issue right off the top. So for filemanager we had to do the same thing.. no passcode on the desktop
<popey> balloons: i can understand it having no passcode, but don't get why it's blank.
<balloons> popey, no, I mean the code needs changed to not prompt for a passcode
<balloons> then everything should work
<balloons> let me look at fm merge
<popey> ta
<balloons> popey, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/require-screenlock-password/revision/265
<balloons> it does appear to be in the mp as it is
<rpadovani> mzanetti, works good, thanks
<rpadovani> topapproved
<gerlowskija> balloons: ping
<popey> balloons: so do we create a merge for terminal based on that, and then land the first and then this one?
<dholbach> popey, I uploaded an app for you!
<dholbach> just so you don't get bored
<popey> does it have cats?
<balloons> popey, well it appears the PAM module has the code I wanted in it.. So I'm confused why I'm seeing the prompt on the desktop
<balloons> gerlowskija, pong
<popey> balloons: oh
<dholbach> popey, I'm afraid not
<popey> REJECT
<dholbach> that's it
<popey> APPROVED
<balloons> we'll have to look closer at the changes
<dholbach> I'm switching to arch
<popey> \o/
<balloons> ^^ +1
<popey> Finally, is that _all_ it took?
<dholbach> yeah, you know what - I never really liked you
<dholbach> any of you
<dholbach> and now you reject my app
<dholbach> I can't believe it!
 * balloons notes it's getting personal
<dholbach> and you shut down my favourite mailing list
<dholbach> :-P
 * popey ticks that off his bucket list
 * dholbach hugs popey
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> and on that high note I think I can start the weekend :-)
<gerlowskija> balloons: You might be the wrong person to ask about this..if so just let me know.  I was looking at: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/good_tests.html#scenarios...is there a way to specify that the scenarios are only used on some of the tests in the class?  My understanding is that each test is run once for each scenario in the list.  Is
<gerlowskija> there a way to override that, or do tests that use scenarios and tests that don't always have to be in separate classes?
<mhall119> dholbach: have a good one
<dholbach> but yeah, I'll see what I can do in terms of cats
<dholbach> maybe we should have a separate app category called CATS
<m-b-o> balloons: pushed. Tabs still need, though
<dholbach> in capital letters
<mhall119> Department->OMGLOLCATS!!!111ELEVEN
<beuno> just say the word...
<balloons> gerlowskija, a good question. Why don't you repeat it in #ubuntu-autopilot? As far as I know, they would need to be seperate classes. But I suspect if there is a way, the folks in #ubuntu-autopilot would know
<balloons> m-b-o, so we wait now then and see if it passes
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone - see you all on Monday!
<gerlowskija> ok, thanks for the pointer balloons..will do.
<m-b-o> balloons: #242 it should be http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-weather-app-ci/
<balloons> m-b-o, yep it's running
<mihir> nik90_: bingo , find another way so now it works :D
<mihir> nik90_: i am proposing new branch against your branch lets get it merged , and will start working on AP
<mihir> balloons: ping
<balloons> mihir, pong
<balloons> meh looks like we're still waiting for a testrunner m-b-o
<balloons> popey, I'll note https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/require-password-screenlock/+merge/231064 did pass.. I wonder what the diff between david's and twistd's is
<nik90_> mihir: awesome
<nik90_> mihir: ping me link to the MP when doe
<nik90_> done*
<popey> balloons: bah!
<popey> balloons: i think david's didn't have the qml frontend
<balloons> that would make sense for it to pass then, hehe
<popey> thats what we asked twistd to add..
<popey> balloons: building to test on desktop here
<balloons> popey, you can just try running the binary.. it shouldn't prompt but does
<balloons> we can look closer after the call
<popey> well, once it builds, sure ㋛
<m-b-o> balloons: it runs
<balloons> m-b-o, I see failures
<daker> t1mp: :) https://www.dropbox.com/s/8j4u693w1xi9jz9/out-3.ogv?dl=0
<balloons> m-b-o, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app/67/consoleText
<balloons> ahayzen, howdy
<ahayzen> balloons, yo
<balloons> I started looking at your refactor3 a bit., but there's some other pending things I need to look at
<balloons> feel free to merge without me.
<m-b-o> balloons: I have no clue... I have to go now, will try otomorrow again
<balloons> m-b-o, we will see the full results soon enough. It's complaining about not finding objects again, the videos may explain more
<balloons> but it seems it's not so simple. My guess is nothing has chnaged
<balloons> the menus aren't opening
<balloons> m-b-o, guten nacht!
<m-b-o> balloons: danke :)
<ahayzen> balloons, ok cool....did u see the strange jenkins errors we had one that mp and another at around the same time last night
<ahayzen> balloons, both on the same tests as well which was even more weird
<ahayzen> balloons, they looked network related or something?! i wasn't sure wht it was saying...
<balloons> ahayzen, link to what you are talking about? and no I didn't see though
<balloons> though jenkins is acting a bit funny
<popey> balloons: terminal runs fine on desktop here
<ahayzen> balloons, this mp https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/allow-current-to-resize/+merge/232659 failed with this http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1731
<ahayzen> balloons, this mp https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-helper-refactor-003/+merge/232655 failed with this http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1730
<balloons> ahayzen, ok, wild
<ahayzen> balloons, same two tests ...completely different mps touching completely different code!
<balloons> popey, runs fine, as in, no password prompt?
<ahayzen> balloons, do we just rerun and ignore?
<balloons> ahayzen, I've asked ci to have a look.. we'll re-run after they look at the boxes
<popey> balloons: yes
<ahayzen> balloons, cool thanks
<popey> balloons: https://imgur.com/lav6TEy
<t1mp> daker: cool. you made the new header available in html5? :)
<mihir> nik90_:  here is the link , https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/revamp-reminder-deisgn/+merge/232725
<balloons> popey, you built with cmake ., make?
<balloons> then ran the app? or did you build with qtcreator
<popey> balloons: debuild
<popey> i built the deb, installed it and ran it
<balloons> popey, hmmm
<balloons> I didn't do that. but I suppose we could steal the debs from jenkins as well to see
<daker> t1mp: WIP :)
<ahayzen> balloons, are our (music-app) tests running under python2?
<nik90_> mihir: nice, clean code looks good
<balloons> ahayzen, it's possible they are
<ahayzen> balloons, i see this in the cmake... COMMAND python -c "from distutils.sysconfig import get_python_lib; print get_python_lib()"
<balloons> we've pushed for python3, but the default is py2
<balloons> look at the output you will see
<ahayzen> balloons, shall i convert to py3? and put in another mp?
<ahayzen> balloons, oh which output?
<balloons> ahayzen, yea, it's py2
<balloons> ahayzen, it's up to jenkins to run as py3
<ahayzen> balloons, is it best to move to py3 while i'm refactoring anyway?...as there are some unicode things that would need tweaking?
 * ahayzen doesn't mind doing the transition
<balloons> ahayzen, tests are already py3
<balloons> i only run everything as py3
<ahayzen> balloons, hmmmm
<ahayzen> balloons, and it all passes?
<balloons> ahayzen, lol.. yes.. ahayzen python2 is not even on the devices
<balloons> all tests run as python3
<ahayzen> balloons, hmmm ok... popey, maybe my assumption is not correct ^^
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah i do see some py3 looking encode()'s in the code now....so what is that line in the cmake doing?
<balloons> it's attempting to determine whether or not to run py2 or py3
<balloons> I think.. the point is everythng should run in jenkins as py3, but it's up to ci to make that change
<balloons> for now though, i doubt py2/py3 is the source of any issues
<ahayzen> balloons, ah ok...and phablet-test-run would be py3 as well then ?
<ahayzen> balloons, just wanted to double check with our patches we do on the db
<balloons> phablet-test-run would be why it's making it py2
<balloons> the check is broken imho
<balloons> but we're off target, why the fascination with py2?
<ahayzen> balloons, just some error popey sent me ;)
<balloons> popey, you are correct the deb package from jenkins runs fine
<balloons> mmm.. you know, we need to change jenkins to produce a subunit file as well so we can get a screenshot of the errors
<balloons> so popey I'll do a few things to the tests and see if it makes jenkins happier
<balloons> trouble is, it's not my branch
<ahayzen> balloons, no worries about the py2/3 issue we've found a fix on #ubuntu-ci-eng
<balloons> ahayzen, was it the encoding thing?
<balloons> lol
<ahayzen> balloons, yep
<ahayzen> balloons, i just saw unicode erorrs and remembered some issues i had converting my own apps from py2->3 so wanted to be sure
<balloons> ahayzen, makes more sense now.. I was really confused by what you were wondering about
<ahayzen> balloons, hah sorry
<nik90_> balloons: is it possible to reply to a bug report via email?
<nik90_> s/reply/comment
<t1mp> daker: looks very good :)
<t1mp> daker: ..until everybody starts using it and my qml work becomes useless ;)
<balloons> nik90_, I've never tried actually
<ahayzen> nik90_, i have replied to the launchpad emails for a bug before and then eventually appear in the bug as comments
<daker> t1mp: :)
<nik90_> ahayzen: ah ok...I am waiting on mine to appear
<ahayzen> nik90_, can take a while i've found
<t1mp> perhaps we should come up with some hints when html is good and when qml and when cpp
<ahayzen> nik90_, usually i get impatient and then post via the website and then end up with a double post :P
<t1mp> I'd have problems deciding for myself if I had to pick one right now
<nik90_> ahayzen: :D it just appeared
<daker> t1mp: yes
<ahayzen> nik90_, \o/
<nik90_> popey, jdstrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1362803
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362803 in Ubuntu UX "Clock should support creating one-time alarms on any day of the current week" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<t1mp> nik90_: it also needs a stopwatch :p
 * t1mp going to do some fitness now and I bring along my old sonyericsson phone to use as a stopwatch
<nik90_> t1mp: lol don't get me started...I already have way too much work to do :P
<t1mp> nik90_: just sayin' :)
<nik90_> t1mp: both timer and stopwatch will return post-rtm
<t1mp> nik90_: hmm.. if you have so much work to do, try the pomodoro technique
<t1mp> nik90_: do you know it?
<t1mp> nik90_: all you need for that is.... lp
<nik90_> t1mp: yes
<t1mp> ;p
<t1mp> nik90_: you just need a timer :p
<nik90_> t1mp: :D
<popey> balloons: so once music and terminal are happy bunnies, it would be good to do a sweep of the core apps and push them to the store for weekend testing ☻
 * balloons is having fun with terminal still
<nik90_> popey: what do you think of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1362803/comments/4 from a user's perspective?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362803 in Ubuntu UX "Clock should support creating one-time alarms on any day of the current week" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mihir> nik90_:  :)
<mihir> nik90_: did you merge ?
<nik90_> mihir: I haven't tested it yet.
<mihir> nik90_: okay , no issues.
<nik90_> mihir: feel free to merge it if you want
<nik90_> mihir: since you will be fixing the AP stuff in the main branch anyway
<mihir> nope , it would be great, if you can test and merge
<nik90_> ok
<balloons> popey, it would be lovely if you could kick off builds of everything
<balloons> makes it easy for me to grab and push
<popey> balloons: will do
<popey> nik90_: left a comment
<nik90_> popey: I don't follow "It's not reasonable to expect me to set tomorrow (being Tuesday) repeat alarm for Mon-Fri now (on Monday) and have to wait until Saturday to set it."
<nik90_> at the moment you can set repeat alarms for any day. The issue is with one-time alarms
<josharenson> I'm trying to deploy the clock app from my desktop to my tablet via the SDK (so I can debug), but the sdk says its not signed. Is there a work around?
<nik90_> josharenson: which image are you running?
<josharenson> nik90_ a recent (last week?) build on Nex7
<nik90_> josharenson: I think somewhere around image 205-208 the phone accepted only signed click packages. This was however fixed later in 209 and higher
<josharenson> ah, ok ill upgrade
<nik90_> josharenson: Can you try upgrading to the latest image to make sure you dont get that error.
<josharenson> nik90_ sure, ill let you know what happens after the download/flash
<nik90_> ok
<popey> nik90_: just setting my expectations
<nik90_> popey: I know I was trying to understand what you meant by having to wait until saturday to set your mon-fri repeat alarms.
<popey> the implication from design is that anything other than the next 23:59 is not possible
<nik90_> popey: ah..I think design meant anything other than the next 23.59 is not possible for one-time alarms
<nik90_> which in itself is debatable
<popey> beuno: "Changes can not be accepted and published at this time. Please try again later." on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/403/changerequest/
<popey> i just approved 8 others...
<beuno> popey, looking
<mhall119> pmcgowan: are you able to set a higher priority on https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1260016 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1260016 in Oxide "Add an API to allow defining custom URL scheme delegates" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> I don't have access
<beuno> popey, looks like the update isn't signed
<beuno> trying to figure out why
<pmcgowan> mhall119, yes
<beuno> popey, while I do, you downloaded and ran the script locally?  one way it wouldn't be signed is if it's not really a proper click
<popey> beuno: i didnt upload the click
<beuno> popey, nm, I see the error to sign in out logs
<popey> beuno: i downloaded it, checked it and then tried to approve it
<beuno> *our
<beuno> I'll chase
<popey> k ta
<beuno> may need to request a reupload
<popey> let balloons know when you do
<beuno> yeah, it's a leftover from turning on signing
<beuno> which we'll fix properly
<beuno> but I suggest uploading a newer version, balloons
<josharenson> nik90_ new image works, thanks
<nik90_> josharenson: cool
<nik90_> josharenson: what did you want to debug in clock btw?
<josharenson> nik90_ clock is fine :-) I just want to instrument it to help debug a qtmir issue
<nik90_> josharenson: ah ok
<nik90_> :)
<popey> balloons: reminders in case it wasnt clear
<vitimiti> I want to use a folders selector to choose where to save some files, and can't find anything, maybe because I'm not looking for it with the right words. What should I look for?
<balloons> popey, so re-upload what for reminders?
<nik90_> vitimiti: Your app won't have permission to save in any other folder other than your local app cache folder.
<beuno> balloons, a new version
<vitimiti> nik90_, thanks
<balloons> so not https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/403/changerequest/?
<popey> will need a version bump?
<popey> ugh
<beuno> yes
<beuno> sorry
<popey> balloons: if we fixed the AP issue then other merges could land ㋛
<mhall119> thanks pmcgowan
<ahayzen_> balloons, do you reckon this change will have the same affect? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-for-unicode-errors/revision/606
<ahayzen_> balloons, but still work under jenkins when it does that py2 thing
<balloons> popey, yes, I know
<beuno> balloons, popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1363225
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363225 in Software Center Agent "failure to sign upload due to existing file" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> sorry, etc
<beuno> also
<balloons> ahayzen_, jenkins didn't like the former huh?
<beuno> DEBSIG dkbfsjkl;afkljkdghfskj;kdjlshfglskhlfdjdsljgfkjhdf
<ahayzen_> balloons, yep because some tool is py2....lookie here http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1743/console
<ahayzen_> balloons, TypeError: 'encoding' is an invalid keyword argument for this function
<balloons> ahayzen_, we can try asking plars to bump music to python3.. not sure he would be able
<ahayzen_> balloons, popey thought infact it may be one of the other tools?
<popey> well, it saw an apt-get which pulled in python-setuptools
<popey> which seemed very py2
<ahayzen_> yeah
<ahayzen_> balloons, i've got dinner now so i'll wait for the response from jenkins :)
<ahayzen_> balloons, why is jenkins exploding? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-for-unicode-errors/+merge/232730
<ahayzen_> balloons, and i need to check that the mp works on the device before landing as that is the point of it ;)
<balloons> I left you a message
<ahayzen_> yeah i saw :) ....
<ahayzen_> balloons, just need to check it works on krillin as that is the point of the mp
<balloons> it always worked for me on krillin.. it's lucas that had the issue
<ahayzen_> balloons, yeah some encoding thing....
<ahayzen_> balloons, as victor said to me ' wouldn't think char encoding would be device specific'
<ahayzen_> balloons, so it is a little odd but hopefully we've fixed it
<ahayzen_> balloons, any ideas why those two tests keep failing?...is it us or jenkins?
<balloons> i've no idea, and sadly francis isn't around
<balloons> assume it's you I guess
<ahayzen_> :/
<ahayzen_> hmm ok i may see if i can spot anything specific to those two tests
<nik90_> balloons: you are running utopic with latest sdk? Can you test something for me?
<balloons> yes and sure
<nik90_> balloons: can you get the latest clock app code, create an alarm and most importantly try to change the alarm sound. For me the clock app crashes if I try to choose a different alarm.
<nik90_> balloons: i tried various branches of mine, and same result. just want to make sure its my system at fault
<nik90_> balloons: I meant clock app crashes when trying to choose a different alarm sound*
<balloons> nik90_, ugh I lied.. I have to build clock now
<nik90_> balloons: ?
<nik90_> balloons: how did you get from "yes and sure" to ^^ :D
<ahayzen_> balloons, also to add to the weirdness...there are 3 videos but 2 failures? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1746/
<ahayzen_> balloons, and the autolanding just failed
<balloons> nik90_, I get sound
<balloons> nik90_, that said, there was a long pause when I first went into the sound selection
<nik90_> balloons: as in the page where you can choose different sounds opens correctly?
<balloons> nik90_, yep and previews work
<balloons> i like counterpoint
<nik90_> balloons: the sound plays only when you choose a sound. So when it loads it doesnt play anything automatically
<nik90_> balloons: ok my system at fault, phew :)
<balloons> :-)
<nik90_> hmm I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8181794/ :/
<balloons> ahayzen_, jenkins still dislikes you strongly
<ahayzen_> balloons, our love hate relationship continues :/ grrrrr
<balloons> ahayzen_, so honestly for those 2 test failures the app never even starts
<balloons> it's the SAME exact code for each for laucnhing
<ahayzen_> balloons, victor says he is seeing the same with trunk on his VM
<ahayzen_> balloons, yeah wtf
<balloons> ahayzen_, well that's a good place to look.. reproduce it locally it if fails locally, it's you :'-)
<ahayzen_> balloons, i'm just trying to update my vm
<ahayzen_> balloons, but why those two tests arrrggggg lol
<mzanetti> hi. trying to create a click chroot I get this error: click chroot: error: schroot not installed and configured; install click-dev and schroot
<mzanetti> but they are installed...
<mzanetti> can't figure what I broke... anyone seen this before?
<balloons> mzanetti, I can point you at http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/ to use qtcreator
<balloons> mzanetti, I believe if you look into click, there is some sort of config required after schroot is installed. I don't remember, I don't use it
<mzanetti> balloons: yeah... that's exactly where I'm getting this error
<balloons> oO, not on the command line?
<mzanetti> well, I figured the command line that qtcreator executes here and tried it myself, but getting the same error
<mzanetti> balloons: http://i.imgur.com/cMGbvyU.png
<balloons> if it's inside qtcreator you'll get more love :-) you could ask sergiusens, I don't even see my old notes
<balloons> wild.. I haven't tried to make a new one, one sec, I will
<mzanetti> sergiusens: :) ^
<mzanetti> probably I broke something. It used to work 2 weeks back when I last tried
<mzanetti> but I just can't figure what it is... I tried reinstalling all involved packages
<mzanetti> mk-sbuild etc works fine, just click doesn't
<ahayzen_> balloons, ok so victor is saying he can't even run the app on his VM and it was working yesterday....here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8181853/
<balloons> mzanetti, yea, works fine for me here
<balloons> I assumed you were doing something on the command line with it.. still interesting you managed to break it
<mzanetti> well, I get the same error on the command line, with everything "click chroot"
<nik90_> ahayzen_: I get that same error on my VM -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8181794/
<nik90_> ahayzen_: me and victor have the same issue on utopic vm then.
<nik90_> balloons: ^^
<ahayzen_> nik90_, is that running music?
<nik90_> ahayzen_: no I am running clock
<ahayzen_> nik90_, yey join our club :)
<nik90_> ahayzen_: is victor online?
<ahayzen_> nik90_, yep....on hangouts
<nik90_> ahayzen_: ah
<ahayzen_> nik90_, balloons this is what changed on his VM this morning http://paste.ubuntu.com/8181878
<nik90_> ahayzen_: I am not how to get that list on my vm
<balloons> nik90_, clock is broken for me now
<balloons> mwahahah
<ahayzen_> he says even dropping letters is broken!
<balloons> someone broke something
<ahayzen_> something bad has happened
<nik90_> balloons: let me guess you updated utopic?
<nik90_> yay
<balloons> nik90_, it was updating in the background earlier
<nik90_> I was a bit worries that I broke my vm
<balloons> so I thought I'd try again when I noticed
<nik90_> ahayzen_: oh tell victor hi from me
<popey> heh
<balloons> and with that, I'm off to labor day fun
<sergiusens> mzanetti: creating the click chroot?
 * ahayzen_ 's VM is broken beyond belief ... GTK is broken and it won't update due to some unity-schemas conflicting with unity-common or something
 * balloons waves
<mzanetti> sergiusens: yeah
 * balloons can't stop laughing
<sergiusens> mzanetti: clic fails as well?
<ahayzen_> nik90_, so what has broken everything
<popey> balloons: have fun!
<nik90_> ahayzen_: no idea
<ahayzen_> victor> Waves with both hands. in a non-distressed manner
<balloons> individual package rollback time
<mzanetti> sergiusens: yep. whenever I use "click chroot something"
<balloons> who wants to try?
<nik90_> ahayzen_: I was running my qml unit tests and noticed the tests hanging. And then on testing manually I noticed the error
<nik90_> balloons: I upgraded nearly 50 packages today
<balloons> popey, way to exciting to leave now.. but it was funny
<mzanetti> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8181930/
<popey> this isn't the systemd thing thats broken everyone elses systems?
<nik90_> balloons: since I dont update my vm too often
<balloons> nik90_, I would focus on toolkit stuff
<ahayzen_> hmm well my VM needs flattening as it is properly broken
<ahayzen_> nik90_, victor's VM changes this morning http://paste.ubuntu.com/8181878/
<ahayzen_> popey, systemd thing?
<balloons> let me compare with yours and mine
<sergiusens> mzanetti: sudo click chroot -aarmhf -fubuntu-sdk-14.10 -s utopic create
<sergiusens> mzanetti: does that work?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: same error
<balloons> nik90_, can you share your updates>
<sergiusens> not sure why you get that schroot is not installed, it may be a false positive
<nik90_> balloons: is there a quick way to find out what packages I updated today?
<balloons> tail var/log/apt/history.log
<ahayzen_> nik90_, cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<ahayzen_> or ^^
<popey> there was an issue earlier today where a number of people had broken utopic systems
<popey> (me included)
<sergiusens> mzanetti: sudo apt install --reinstall click
<sergiusens> are you on utopic btw?
<popey> mostly related to guis tho
 * sergiusens is still not living the dream
<ahayzen_> popey, mine is flashing! lol
<mzanetti> sergiusens: :D yes I am on utopic
<sergiusens> mzanetti: I'll test this on my chromebook
<mzanetti> sergiusens: reinstalled click, same error still
<sergiusens> that's on utopic
<nik90_> ahayzen_, balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8181953/
 * balloons diffs
<nik90_> popey: me and victor are getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/8181794/
<nik90_> popey: when running music, clock, dropping letters etc
<mzanetti> sergiusens: apt-get purge schroot click click-dev and reinstalling ubuntu-sdk did it
<ahayzen_> nik90_, nothing in gst/media-hub has changed recently right?
<nik90_> ahayzen_: no idea
 * nik90_ looks at the packages that got upgraded
<sergiusens> mzanetti: your schroot configs might have been busted then
<nik90_> balloons: could it be glib-networking-services?
<ahayzen_> jhodapp, you don't have any idea what this log means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8181794/
<nik90_> ahayzen_: hmm actually you could be right
<jhodapp> ahayzen_, what is that from?
<ahayzen_> nik90_, seems to be related to any apps that have audio right?
<nik90_> ahayzen_: clock app crashes only when tryingn to load Audio{}
<ahayzen_> jhodapp, when running clock/music/dropping letters on utopic
<balloons> it's really small
<ahayzen_> jhodapp, the applications fail to start
<nik90_> jhodapp: clock app crashes when trying to load the page which has Audio{} while music crashes on start itself
<balloons> glib-networking-services is one that is common to all
<mzanetti> sergiusens: looks like... I still can't figure what's different now... but well. at least it works
<balloons> let's roll it back
<ahayzen_> or what nik90_ said :)
<sergiusens> mzanetti: /var/lib/schroots has some configs in there; destroying those with the purge might have set things right
<jhodapp> not sure what's going on there
<nik90_> jhodapp: do you have the latest utopic?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: ah. that might be it... thanks
<ahayzen_> jhodapp, ok ... has pulse/gst/media-hub changed recently in utopic ?
<jhodapp> no
<jhodapp> well gst might have
<jhodapp> 1.2 to 1.4...check your version
<popey> you can check /var/log/dpkg.log to see what changed
<ahayzen_> hmm jhodapp do you have utopic? if so do the apps run for you?
<jhodapp> ahayzen_, desktop?
<balloons> nik90_, ahayzen_ nope, didn't fix it
<nik90_> jhodapp: yes
<ahayzen_> jhodapp, yeah we're seeing in VMs
<jhodapp> no haven't run them...they don't use media-hub there
<jhodapp> *yet
<ahayzen_> hah
<nik90_> oh yeah
<balloons> glib-networking* didn't help
<ahayzen_> so why would it just suddenly break...and sometimes break in jenkins..
<jhodapp> that's straight QML to QtMultimedia to Gst
<jhodapp> ahayzen_, check your gst version please
<ahayzen_> jhodapp, my vm doesn't work... nik90_ ?
<nik90_> jhodapp: what's the package name?
<jhodapp> nik90_: just dpkg --get-selections | grep gstreamer
<nik90_> gir1.2-gst-plugins-base-1.0?
<jhodapp> no
<jhodapp> you want the one that is just gstreamer-1.0 something
<nik90_> jhodapp: yup 1.4
<popey> hmm, yes, nik90_ i have the same issue here.
<jhodapp> might have changed things
<jhodapp> 1.4 that is
<jhodapp> tough to say
<nik90_> mzanetti: would you know how to run qmltestrunner on a device or emulator?
<nik90_> hmm I see two gstream packages being upgraded
<nik90_> but they are not the 1.4 versions ones..but some other versions
<popey> nik90_: have we got a bug for this?
<nik90_> popey: well we are not sure package is responsible yet
<nik90_> which package*
<mzanetti> nik90_: you log into the device and execute it. You might need to pass --desktop_file_hint
<nik90_> mzanetti: so I would also need to build the plugins in the phone then
<mzanetti> nik90_: well, you can also create a click package and cross compile them
<mzanetti> basically using the ones from the package you already have
<nik90_> mzanetti: ah
<nik90_> mzanetti: hmm I get phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/tmp/tests/unit$ qmltestrunner -input tst_alarmLabel.qml
<nik90_> qmltestrunner: could not exec '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmltestrunner': No such file or directory
<mzanetti> its not installed
<nik90_> mzanetti: ah it autocompleted the command, so i thought it had it
<mzanetti> yeah, its from qtchooser...
<mzanetti> which just installs a symlink
<nik90_> mzanetti: hmm strange, I installed qtdeclarative5-dev-tools to get qmltestrunner and also the qmltestplugin. But on running I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8182111/
<nik90_> not sure why it split the -input option like that
<mzanetti> hmm... don't know atm
<mzanetti> same here
<nik90_> do you guys run unity8 tests on the device?
<nik90_> or just on desktop?
<mzanetti> on desktop and in xvfb
<nik90_> ah ok
<balloons> well nik90_ ahayzen__ I rolled back many packages but no luck
<ahayzen__> :/
<ahayzen__> balloons, i'm just reinstalling my VM
<nik90_> balloons: hmm that's scary
<ahayzen_> nik90_, how far did u get .... my internet decided it didn't like me anymore..
<ahayzen_> nik90_, and FYI i've taken the latest cd image of utopic (it is displaying the set of updates that victor installed this morning todo)..and am going to try running music on that
<ahayzen_> nik90_, ok so i installed the cd image, ubuntu sdk, ran music-app and it doesn't work
<ahayzen_> nik90_, so you should be able to rule out these packages http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8182405/
<daker> nik90_: did you try --input instead of -input ?
<daker> just ignore me :|
<ahayzen__> nik90_, this diff may be interesting...http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/214.changes ... especially if the CI fails :) and then we'll find out if it is related to only the desktop or not
<nik90_> ahayzen__: I will try upgrading phone to 214 and check
<nik90_> daker: I tried both --input and -input :)
<ahayzen__> nik90_, good luck :)
<nik90_> ahayzen__: it works!
<nik90_> ahayzen__: no crashes
<ahayzen__> nik90_, \o/
<nik90_> ahayzen__: well we are still stuck at why it crashes on our desktops
<ahayzen__> nik90_, well the main difference is it doesn't use media-hub
<nik90_> yes
<ahayzen__> nik90_, so http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20140829/ is broken...i wonder if http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20140828/ is ok?
<nik90_> ahayzen__: but in the clock app, I am just importing Qt Multimedia and using the standard Audio{} component
<ahayzen__> nik90_, yeah but that still goes through media-hub on device
<nik90_> ahayzen__: so media-hub shouldn't affect since that would mean all qt audio players will crash then
<ahayzen__> nik90_, doesn't it...
<nik90_> ahayzen__: well let me try vlc then
<nik90_> vlc works
<ahayzen__> nik90_, well it maybe something in the way qtmultimedia is exposed/starts up inside qml
<nik90_> no crashes
<nik90_> I suppose
<ahayzen__> nik90_, but this is above my knowledge of how things work
<ahayzen__> nik90_, so who do we ask next?
<nik90_> no idea
<ahayzen__> hah
<ahayzen__> nik90_, well it means we can't land anything as jenkins explodes so this is pretty serious
<ahayzen__> popey, any ideas?
<nik90_> ahayzen__: I know, same
<popey> sorry, was afk
<popey> wassup?
<ahayzen__> popey, we have identified that the issue is only on desktop
<ahayzen__> popey, it is present here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20140829/
<popey> how did you figure that? boot a live cd and then?
<ahayzen__> popey, well my VM was stuffed so i made one from that installed the ubuntu-sdk attempted to run music-app and kaboom!
<popey> can you define 'kaboom'?
<ahayzen__> popey, something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/8181794/
<ahayzen__> popey, and nothing appears
<ahayzen__> and note that these packages are still being listed to be installed (which i haven't) so they can be ruled out http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8182405/
<ahayzen__> popey, so who do we talk to next to try and figure out where the issue is?
<ahayzen__> popey, as it is blocking landings for music/clock as jenkins doesn't pass
<popey> tried running under strace?
<ahayzen__> not yet...
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8182778/
<popey> hangs like that
<ahayzen__> popey, yep i get the same
<nik90_> me too
<popey> bug 1235484 seems related
<ubot5> bug 1235484 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "UI toolkit introduced dependency on two versions of gstreamer on the desktop" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235484
<nik90_> balloons: ping
<popey> i suspect it only affects desktop because the packages landed in the archive and haven't landed in a phone image yet
<ahayzen__> popey, blimey that looks exactly the same as us
<popey> so expect this to bork tomorrow
<nik90_> popey: how the hell did you find that 1 year old bug. It does seem similar though
<ahayzen__> popey, #214 image was just made and thats fine
<ahayzen__> popey, but yeah ur probably correct http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/214.changes
<popey> hm
<nik90_> ahayzen__: i think 215 will bork
<ahayzen__> yeah maybe
<popey> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/utopic-changes/2014-August/009104.html
<popey> have we received that yet?
<nik90_> ahayzen__, popey: I remember seeing thumbnailer being in a silo 2 days ago. Could that be the issue? Since it is also the issue in the bug report you linked
<ahayzen__> yeah i do as well
<popey> ii  libthumbnailer0:armhf       1.2+14.10.20140827 armhf              generate thumbnails from files
<ahayzen__> hmmm can't we remove the thumbnailer and still run music ? it just doesn't render any of the images
<popey> in the current image
<nik90_> popey: I have that in my desktop
<nik90_> 214 has it as well
<ahayzen_> damn internet...
<popey> so questions are 1) when did it break, 2) how can we reproduce
<ahayzen_> popey, victor claims it was fine yesterday
<ahayzen_> popey, run latest utopic to reproduce
 * popey grabs http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20140828/
<nik90_> well reproducing is easy
<nik90_> not sure when it started
<popey> i mean, if i take a live cd, what commands do i need to say "this works" or "this is broken"
<nik90_> most likely yesterday or today
<popey> 28th is the oldest iso on cdimage
<popey> lemme boot that on my other pc
<ahayzen_> popey, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk ... then branch clock/music and run it
<popey> then whats the test case?
<popey> ok
<ahayzen_> ^^ what i did
 * popey dd's
<ahayzen_> :)
<ahayzen_> victor and me predict 28 'should' be fine...but we'll see
 * popey hugs ddrescue
<popey> so the question is what changed between 28/8 and 29/8
<ahayzen_> yep
<popey> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/utopic-changes/2014-August/
<popey> ☻
<ahayzen_> \o/
<ahayzen_> assuming 28th works...
<popey> well indeed
<popey> I'll write a 29 image while 28 boots
<popey> *exciting* friday evening! ☻
<ahayzen_> eventful is another word that springs to ones mind
<nik90_> lol
 * popey is glad that two USB3.0 32GB sticks arrived today!
<ahayzen_> \o/
<nik90_> ooh usb 3.0 sticks..I got to try them
<popey> fyi on a live cd you need to edit sources.list and add universe/multiverse
<popey> otherwise sdk not found
<popey> ok, installing
 * popey puts bins out
<ahayzen_> hmmm mine just appeared....
<ahayzen_> i did a sudo apt-get update ... and apt-get install bzr ...
<ahayzen_> oh live cd...yeah
 * popey branches
<popey> core dump
<popey> suspect I'm missing mediascanner, thumbnailer etc on a live cd
<popey> lemme get the deb from the ppa
<ahayzen_> start mediascanner-2.0
<ahayzen_> popey, ^^
<ahayzen_> popey, the ms2 service doesn't automatically start forgot to tell u u need to start it
<popey> heh
<popey> ok, on 28th image it fails with the glib thing
<ahayzen_> awww damn
<popey> however, it could be an sdk thing given I had to install that
<ahayzen_> yeah i suppose
<ahayzen_> popey, so who do we talk to/poke about this issue?
<popey> hmmm
<popey> so it's qmlscene that barfs...
<ahayzen_> but could be anywhere from gstreamer up... i guess?
<ahayzen_> or have we identified it is actually inside QML ?
<popey> can we simplify the issue
<popey> it's limited to a small set of apps right?
<ahayzen_> popey, anything that uses Audio {} right nik90_ ?
<ahayzen_> or MediaPlayer {]
<ahayzen_> i'll create a mini app
<nik90_> yes
<nik90_> Audio{} triggers it I think since clock app opens fine and functions normally
<nik90_> only when you get to to the alarm sound page it freezes
<popey> so if I reboot and bzr branch music app, whats the bare minimum packages I need to install to make it work?
<popey> i.e. not the full ubuntu-sdk metapackage?
<ahayzen_> popey, ubuntu-sdk .... errrr
<ahayzen_> popey, i guess whats in our deb/control?
<popey> of course
<popey> not sure that's going to get us anywhere really
<ahayzen_> popey, bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/test-mediaplayer-app/
<ahayzen_> or https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/test-mediaplayer-app
<ahayzen_> popey, ^^ explodes and that is the simplest thing ever!
<ahayzen_> popey, all i've done is do 'Simple UI' template then put in import QtMultimedia 5.0 and MediaPlayer {}
<ahayzen_> nik90_, ^^ fail for u as well?
<nik90_> ahayzen_: let me check
<nik90_> ahayzen_: yup it crashed on start
<ahayzen_> nik90_, cool so same behaviour as music-app
<ahayzen_> nik90_, and thats as simple as u can go :) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/test-mediaplayer-app/view/head:/main.qml
<nik90_> yup indeed
<popey> so what libs are required for that to work?
<popey> if you only import those two..
<popey> clearly some deps - turtles all the way down
<popey> but whats the minimum
<ahayzen_> import QtMultimedia 5.0 ... which is...
<popey> qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin
<ahayzen_> qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin
<ahayzen_> yeah
<nik90_> qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin
<ahayzen_> and then the minimum to get a Ubuntu qml project running
 * nik90_ goes to sleep..nite
<ahayzen_> nik90_, night o/
<popey> nn
<nik90_> nite, cya later
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-30
<popey> ahayzen_: do you have qml-module-qtmultimedia installed?
<ahayzen_> popey, yes
<ahayzen_> popey, but interesting it doesn't appear on my trusty machine...$ apt-cache policy qml-module-qtmultimedia
<ahayzen_> N: Unable to locate package qml-module-qtmultimedia
<ahayzen_> popey, but yes it is on the VM
<popey> qml-module-qtmultimedia looks to be a virtual/dummy package
<ahayzen_> popey, ah yes looks at the depends
<ahayzen_> 'breaks/replaces qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin'
<popey> ok, progress!
<popey> ok, progress!
<popey> i can get your app running
<popey> on a live cd install qmlscene, export QT_SELECT=qt5
<popey> then run it
<ahayzen__> oh god not this again
<popey> hah
<ahayzen__> hmm don't think it worked for me
<popey> i get the usual Hello / Tap me! thing
<ahayzen__> yeah its just the Simple UI
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<ahayzen__> o/
<popey> word
<popey> so all i did was install qmlscene and qtfoo5-qtmm-plugin
<popey> and setting the env var it works
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o_O
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shouldnt you guys be asleep?
<ahayzen__> hmmm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you guys are never on at this time :P
<ahayzen__> Akiva-Thinkpad, yeah probably its 1am
<ahayzen__> popey, can u export in xterm....
 * Akiva-Thinkpad hates pacific time zone 
<popey> ahayzen__: live in utc
<popey>  /exec -o date -u
<popey> ☻
<popey> Sat Aug 30 00:14:28 UTC 2014
<popey> looks much better!
<ahayzen__> popey, but then it guys dark even earlier....
<popey> ahayzen__: dont understand the question...?
<ahayzen__> popey, i just claim i live in american...then people think i'm 'normal' by my online times ;)
<Elleo> popey: the new terminal with effects is so cool
<ahayzen__> popey, well the export wasn't working for me....but then i have to use xterm not gnome-terminal
<popey> Elleo: yay!
<popey> Elleo: thanks for being the first to spot it
<ahayzen__> popey, but it seems to be set....
<Elleo> popey: I am strongly tempted to make a matching keyboard theme now :P
<Elleo> with a nice clunky mechanical keypress sound effect
<popey> *YES* please!
<popey> Elleo: i have a VT100 if you need keyboard sound samples ☻
<Elleo> heh, nice
<popey> need to figure out how to add a red banner to the settings screen to let people know the ones that are dialled down to zero are deliberately done to conserve battery/cpu
<Elleo> kind of makes me wish for a fullscreen option too, to hide the head
<popey> +1
<popey> I thought the same
<popey> maybe hide the header in a bottom edge swipe
<Elleo> yeah
<popey> will speak to the new maintainer ㋛
<Elleo> popey: who implemented the new effects? want to make sure to tell them how awesome they are :)
<popey> Filippo Scognamiglio
<popey> https://github.com/Swordfish90
<popey> he's a terrificly lovely guy
<Elleo> does he hang out on irc at all?
<popey> not  much
<Elleo> okay, maybe I'll shot him an email then
<Elleo> shoot*
<popey> please do, he'd appreciate that
<popey> he's getting a lot of love for cool-old-term
<popey> be nice to get some from our userbase
<Elleo> :)
<popey> ahayzen__: so I don't know what to do at this point..
<popey> ahayzen__:  a bug against multimedia?
<ahayzen__> popey, neither do i...and i'm sleeepy
<popey> heh
<popey> so much for being east-coast pretender!
 * ahayzen__ doesn't have his uni food to snack on
<popey> eat a phone
<ahayzen__> i usually stay up to 4am ...but gotta get a train tomoz.... popey i don't have any Apple phones?
<popey> haha
<popey> touche
<ahayzen__> hehe
<popey> ok, ahayzen__ I'll file a speculative bug and see how we go
<ahayzen__> popey, cool feel free to link my branch and any of the logs we posted
<popey> kk
<ahayzen__> popey, and add clock/music as affected apps
<popey> will subscribe you
<popey> and assign you ㋛
<ahayzen__> if u add music i get subscribed
<popey> ah okay
 * ahayzen__ receives all music mail \o/
<popey> thats probably easiest
<ahayzen__> thanks popey nn o/
<popey> nn
<fdklq> damn
<fdklq> why theres nothing at devices?
<fdklq> theres no option to do anything is just like a clear option
<fdklq> and i have the ubuntu-emulator package installed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I for some reason feel guilty about not really caring about 3d printing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> which component do I want to invoke for a notifcation?
 * reveldevel is away: I'm busy
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay doke
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> RTM here yet?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bah I don't get this
<popey> wat?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, in calender app, I am trying to have a dialogue appear for creating new events
<Akiva-Thinkpad> That works alright
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but when the confirmation is done, and it returns, mouse inputs no longer work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and this is debugged QQmlExpression: Attempted to evaluate an expression in an invalid context
<popey> erk.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> going back to the main calender page, the app is still responsive to left and right arrow buttons on my keyboard
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its just I can't click any buttons with the mouse... very strange
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the function goes through fine too. It creates the event and everything
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, anyways, its a wishlist type of bug. I gather you are working weekends to finish the rtm. Any grunt work you need done?
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: well.. there's always http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ that list ☻
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool beans
<popey> then there's this list http://15.125.74.138:8000/ ㋛
<popey> we have lists of lists! :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well will do what I can
 * popey hugs Akiva-Thinkpad 
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Screenshotted, mounted on wall
 * ybon on the Utopic way
 * nik90_ is looking for QML reviewers for the clock app MPs
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, do they need a device?
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: no
 * Akiva-Thinkpad checks it
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/conditionally-load-alarmmodel/+merge/232412
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, do you intend to keep the console.log in this branch?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is looking at the diff
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: yeah although I am not sure about that throughout the entire app
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: what do you recommend? Show console outputs or not?
<nik90_> crap I just realised I can't land anything because of the crasher bug on utopic :/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, if the console logs serve a purpose for benchmarking; I would just comment them out. Although I am just a community contributor here; my opinion can be swayed :P
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: I added them there initially to help out with debugging and see when a certain page loads.
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: I think I should many of the console logs throughout the app
<nik90_> remove*
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, yah that is usually what I am using the debuggers for; to feel my way around the application. I usually take them out.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Again though; if it was a benchmarking debug, I'd leave it in given its usefulness to other developers
<nik90_> ok
<nik90_> FYI I am also a community contributor :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you know that tab on the bottom; if there are no alarms, i think a label should be visible stating that there are none
<Akiva-Thinkpad> same thing exists in calender app; "No upcoming events"
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: Actually we will be replacing that label with "Next Alarm in xx h x m". If there are no active alarms then, it shows "No Active Alarms"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah nice
<nik90_> It was changed to "Alarms" until that feature lands as requested by QA.
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: btw did you try the x86 Emulator?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, ermmm emulator?
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you mean running the app on the desktop?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> considering the desktop is x86 :P
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: well yes but running in a emulator has its perks. It is essentially emulating the phone UI
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh neat
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: so you will see the phone on-screen keyboard etc
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: it replaces the real device nicely
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/using-the-ubuntu-emulator/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'm not sure what the commenting style is, so just correct me if I am off my rocker, but on the diff, 96,97,98 ; why do you have a 4 line comment when one suffices?
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: ah that, well throughtout the clock app we try to not exceed 90 columns. When that happens we move to the next line.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
 * Akiva-Thinkpad takes a look at the tutorial, thanking nik90_ 
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: ping me if you have trouble starting the emulator or running apps on it. I personally think it should replace the need for a real device and is quite handy.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, what package do I need to install?
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: if you installed ubuntu-sdk you should already have everything, no?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nvm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> label confused me
<Akiva-Thinkpad> red herring :P
<nik90_> also make sure you have ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Creating new emulator instance.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> errm
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  /bin/sh: 1: ubuntu-emulator: not found
<Akiva-Thinkpad> am I creating an arm version, or an i386 version?
<nik90_> i386 version
<nik90_> try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-emulator
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah yes
<nik90_> I will make sure that gets appended to the tutorial
<Akiva-Thinkpad> \o/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah man I am about to fall asleep
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 424 am :P
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: oh..which timezone are you in?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Pacific
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: damn
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no wonder why jono left :P
<nik90_> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol; tis fine. Whens RTM? Sunday?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> erm monday ?
<nik90_> not sure
<rpadovani> popey, hey :-)
<rpadovani> popey, I'm not sure, but I think bug #1363314 is related to https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-33400 : on utopic there is gstreamer 1.0(?), but qtmultimedia needs gstreamer 0.1, and they aren't compatible
<ubot5> bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<nik90_> ybon: does postionSource start(), stop() work for you as expected on trusty?
<ybon> nik90_: I'm not using them, as position is always active on OSMTouch :s
<nik90_> ybon: isn't that bad for battery since you are constantly trying get the GPS coordinates of the user?
<ybon> given how much the 3G connection already consume, I fine with adding a bit more :p
<ybon> I may need to add a switch, yes
<nik90_> :)
<popey> rpadovani: yo
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, very cool to get this emulator up and running
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie
<ubot5> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<popey> rpadovani: interesting, maybe
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay its 5am; time to head out
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: alrite..gnite
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o/
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: o/
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: awesome though
<popey> nik90_: text seems quite small on krillin
<popey> nik90_: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-30-130348.png
<nik90_> popey: that's what was recommended by design. I checked with them 3-4 times. Do the designers have krillin?
<popey> pass
<popey> didnt kaleo bring this up?
<nik90_> that's the issue I am afraid
<nik90_> he did
<nik90_> and I told him what I told you
<popey> ok
<nik90_> not sure how to proceed. If I ask again, they will insist it is fine. So they need krillin to make that decision
<popey> I'll find out on monday what they have. May have to pop into London office and wave one under their noses.
<nik90_> hehe
<Ghost1227> Anyone know a good reference on writing indicator applets?
<gerlowskija> balloons: ping
<popey> gerlowskija: i dont expect balloons to be around this weekend.
<gerlowskija> popey: Yeah, I figured it'd be a little empty this weekend..but always worth a shot : )
<popey> ☻
<gerlowskija> I'm trying to work on this bug that appears in the calendar-app: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1347836.  I want to add some debugging into qtorganizer5-eds to see if the problem lies there, or in the calendar-app itself.  Does anyone know how I can run the calendar-app against my modified version of the qtorganizer5-eds plugin
<gerlowskija> ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1347836 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Events saved to birthdays calendar don't appear in timeline" [High,Confirmed]
<gerlowskija> I'm looking for an alternative to installing the plugin across my whole system I guess.
<Ghost1227> So i just finished writing an app and i'm trying to build a deb for it... thus far, the guides i've found (including the official one) have failed. Following the official guide fails with an error indicating it can't find upstream sources (there aren't any).
<hakermania> Ghost1227, maybe try #ubuntu-packaging?
<Ghost1227> oooh didn't know that existed, thanks
<daker> hi t1mp_
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-31
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<qtros> Akiva-Thinkpad hello
<qtros> popey ping
<Akiva-Mobile> qtros, whats new?
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile changed my regular job few days ago :) What about you?)
<Akiva-Mobile> qtros, been shoring up for the RTM; I want to see Ubuntu Touch have a good opening run :)
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile can you tell me when image for RTM will be released? I mean due date)
<Akiva-Mobile> I keep asking that.
<Akiva-Mobile> I am assuming monday
<Akiva-Mobile> popey was working weekends and late into the night; presumably because of the deadline
<Akiva-Mobile> or maybe he just loves his work :P
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile this Monday???
<Akiva-Mobile> qtros, probably yes :)
<Akiva-Mobile> end of month; you know how it is.
<Akiva-Mobile> qtros, have you been working on any apps?
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile so a lot of bugs are still open (
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile yes, Shorts RSS Reader
<Akiva-Mobile> qtros, ah neat
<Akiva-Mobile> yah bugs; gotta fix them all
<Akiva-Mobile> damn reddit; why did I engage in a political philosophical discusson >_<
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile I have latest image on my nexus and I can't call - main bug)
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile phone which can't call is more than useless)
<Akiva-Mobile> oh golly
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile one big issue for me at the current moment - application launch takes so long time
<Akiva-Mobile> qtros, on the actual phone?
<Akiva-Mobile> qtros, very interesting; do you know what filesystem it is using?
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile yes) I mean time when I see app icon and running circles)
<Akiva-Mobile> fat, ext4, or f2fs?
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile I can't answer for now) I use dualboot wth Android
<Akiva-Mobile> qtros, yah nik90 was working on the clock startup speed.
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile I think it must be system-wide upgrade
<Akiva-Mobile> so I imagine a lot of threading will be implimented after application maturity
<Akiva-Mobile> qtros, it really is exciting to be in an open development environment
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile they should use something like service qmlscene, which will be forked when app starts rather that starting new process every time)
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile it's just idea, I don't know how it's implemented)
<Akiva-Mobile> qtros, interesting
 * Akiva-Mobile wonders what the first phone will look like
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile as far as I remember, in MeeGo they used something like that
<Akiva-Mobile> qtros, performance programming is a lot of fun; it really causes you to be creative.
<qtros> Akiva-Mobile yes! And I like it a lot)
<popey> Akiva-Mobile: qtros heya!
<popey> there's already been a couple of rtm images made
<popey> i dont know about "final" though.
<Akiva-Mobile> :| Interesting; thanks for the correction
<Akiva-Mobile> thought this RTM was a big one
<qtros> popey hello :)
<qtros> popey now I already know that it isn't good time, but I proposed merge request of Shorts with new header)
<popey>  qtros excellent, will take a look
<qtros> popey good)
<ybon> rpadovani: ping
<killer> Hey , I submitted my app about 2 months ago , but it still has the status of "Pending Review " . Any suggestion what should I do ?
<popey> killer: what app?
<popey> killer: photo editor?
<killer> Yes , there are two , killer photo editor pro and the "talking linux"
<Akiva-Mobile> killer, talking linux
<Akiva-Mobile> ?
<killer> Yea ,it's a simple app using espeak at it's backend
<Akiva-Mobile> oh neato
<popey> killer: there's quite a queue, I dont work in the team that reviews them, sorry. But I will ask for an update when back at work tomorrow
<killer> Thanx , it's quite a long time "2 months"
<rpadovani> ybon, sorry, I was at launch, pong :-)
<ybon> rpadovani: no pb :)
<ybon> rpadovani: i'm stuck in 1363408 too
<ybon> but installing drivers from nvidia doesn't seem to fix for me
<ybon> would you maybe share the command line you have done, in case I've missed a step?
<ybon> command lines*
<rpadovani> ybon, sure, just a sec
<ybon> :)
<rpadovani> ybon, like this comment, but step 2 is different
<rpadovani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1363408/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363408 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331 (Ubuntu) "nvidia proprietary drivers are broken" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<rpadovani> ybon, you need to create a file (like, dunno, etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-bug-unicorn.con)
<rpadovani> ybon, and put http://paste.ubuntu.com/8196529/
<rpadovani> ybon, the .conf in the name is important
<rpadovani> ybon, oh, another thing: you should stop lightdm to install new drivers
<rpadovani> so, after the reboot, do login, then do
<ybon> ok, thanks
<rpadovani> sudo service lightdm stop
<ybon> it seems I've done all this yet :s
<ybon> yup
<rpadovani> mhh, ok
<rpadovani> what graphic card do you have?
<ybon> rpadovani: Quadro2000M
<ybon> GF106GLM
<ybon> rpadovani: do you have API mismatch warning in your syslog too?
<rpadovani> ybon, mhh no, grep doesn't find any warning for graphic card
<ybon> oh
<ybon> nothing with NVRM either?
<rpadovani> the only I have is init: udev-fallback-graphics main process
<rpadovani> NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.
<ybon> ok
<ybon> doesn't seem we are in the exact same situation :s
<rpadovani> unfortunately graphic cards are a big mess
<ybon> yep :/
<mzanetti>  \o/ first successful flight! http://i.imgur.com/VmxWntJ.png
<Akiva-Mobile> so I got the emulator running and all that jazz
<Akiva-Mobile> how am I supposed to build and run an application not from qmlscene, but within the emulator?
<popey> 55rrf mzanetti oooh!
<popey> -typos
<popey> Akiva-Mobile: emulator should show up in devices
<popey> Akiva-Mobile: and you should be able to select the right kit for it (i386 needed) with the button just above the green triangle
<Akiva-Mobile> popey, right, and that is all fine and well
<Akiva-Mobile> but to run the application I just branched
<mzanetti> popey: :) will hopefully manage to get into a state good enough for publishing today still
<mzanetti> seems its working pretty well already. found some issues during the test flight. but nothing that would make it crash :)
<popey> mzanetti: what
<popey> BAH!
<popey> mzanetti: will be interesting to see how you fare in the store.. it's fully automated now
<mzanetti> popey: so no more manual checks at all?
<popey> only if you fail or you request them
<popey> AIUI, I haven't submitted one yet
<popey> also, we hit 500 apps in the store
<mzanetti> *\o/*
<mzanetti> only 5 million to go
<ybon> :)
<ybon> popey: do you if the 'last published/updated apps' page will land in the ubuntu store scope?
<mzanetti> popey: do you know if there are plans for a "new" category in the store?
<popey> mzanetti: i asked beuno about that, I think so.
<popey> ybon: same answer ^
<ybon> k :)
<nik90_> Akiva-Mobile: still having issues running apps in the emulator?
<Akiva-Mobile> nik90_, ah yes
<Akiva-Mobile> don't know where to start
<nik90_> Akiva-Mobile: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/using-device-kits/
<Akiva-Mobile> great that should do
<Akiva-Mobile> thanks
<nik90_> Akiva-Mobile: btw calendar, music don't work with this method due to their source code tree.
<Akiva-Mobile> errpp
<Akiva-Mobile> nik90_, so then for the calender?
<ahayzen> nik90_, does audio even work on the emulator?
 * ahayzen attempted to get music to doing something on the emulator at one point
<nik90_> Akiva-Mobile: for calendar, you will need to create a click package using click-buddy and then install it on the emulator to try it.
<nik90_> ahayzen: not to my knowledge no
<Akiva-Mobile> nik90_, cool beans
<nik90_> Akiva-Mobile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8197301/
<Akiva-Mobile> great
<Akiva-Mobile> bah 715 am
<Akiva-Mobile> time to go to bed :P
<nik90_> lol
 * Akiva-Mobile should burn reddit in a fire, such a bloody waste of time
<popey> ybon: rpadovani i have the same issue with nvidia-331 on my desktop :|
 * popey files a bug
<ybon> ouch
<ybon> popey: there is one yet
<popey> yeah, saw that one
<ybon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1363408
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363408 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331 (Ubuntu) "nvidia proprietary drivers are broken" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<popey> gonna file my own so it captures my logs etc
<ybon> oh ok
<popey> I'll mark it as dupe
<ybon> I'm about to reinstall on 14.04
 * DanChapman is well chuffed!!! Reply modes now working
<popey> erk
<popey> daker: yay!
<popey> er DanChapman ☻
<ybon> now that you submit new infos, maybe this will speed up a workaround, so I'm gonna play around a bit more
<ybon> can we run ubuntu-bug from tty?
<nik90_> popey: which framework version should apps be using now? ubuntu-14.10-qml-dev3? I remember there was some discussion around this
<popey> bug 1363675
<ubot5> bug 1363675 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331 (Ubuntu) "Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363675
<popey> ybon: yes, I ssh'ed into my desktop to run ubuntu-bug
<ybon> ok
<ybon> so I'm gonna do that too
<popey> good call
<popey> nik90_: thats the latest, yes
<nik90_> ok
<ahayzen> popey, nik90_ do we have a plan about 'what to do next' with bug 1363314 ?
<ubot5> bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<popey> ahayzen: I'll be poking people tomorrow
<nik90_> ahayzen: atm I am working around it by testing the clock straight in the emulator or phone.
<nik90_> ahayzen: but yes it is blocking landings
<ahayzen> popey, ok thanks :)
<ahayzen> nik90_, yeah i use the device most of the time to test...but landings is the real issue
<popey> unfortunately I can't really poke anyone before that, but will certainly send a mail before EOD so it's seen tomorrow morning
<ahayzen> popey, thanks hopefully someone can figure out what is going on
<nik90_> popey: thnx
<beuno> ybon, popey, it will land, but not super soon
<ybon> humm, I've tried installing xorg-edgers ppa, so I'm not sure my logs are anay useful now
<ybon> ok :)
<DanChapman> popey, how can i discard a new version waiting approval through myapps UI?
<popey> DanChapman: discard?
<popey> rpadovani: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-31-184016.png
<popey> fyi
<popey> (nexus 7 2013)
<DanChapman> popey, yeah i've just uploaded a new version but I uploaded the wrong click and it's now waiting for approval. So how can i discard/cancel the one I uploaded?
<popey> I can bounce it back to you, one moment
<popey> done
<popey> now you just need to upload a new version with a higher version number
<rpadovani> popey, mhhhh, yes, it's as expected, changing the size of the game to adapt to the mainview causes problem, so thanks to Stefano Verzegnassi I added this fade. Anyway, you can believe me or note, but I'm rewriting a lot of things about 100balls right now, I hope to have a better implementation of this one too :-)
<popey> heh okay ☻
<DanChapman> popey, great thanks :-)
<nik90_> ybon: I can't figure out how to check the status of the GPS on the phone :/. I tried everything from "valid", "supportedPositionMethods" etc etc
<nik90_> ybon: so I asked a question at http://askubuntu.com/questions/518470/how-to-detect-if-gps-sources-are-enabled-using-qtpositioning-in-ubuntu-touch
<nik90_> let's see if someone is able to answer that
<ybon> yeah, this API needs love
<popey> nik90_: poke tvoss tomorrow to get an answer on that
<nik90_> popey: yup will do
<Commonuser> Hi everyone
<Commonuser> you are the guys responsible for ubuntu development right?
<Commonuser> I came up with an idea and I was wondering if it can be possible somebody may take it for an implemetation on the interface
<Commonuser> I wonder if someone is reading this because I fell a little dumb writing by myself here :p
<Commonuser> See ya
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-24
<liuxg> does any use Bluetooth APIs on Ubuntu touch？
<didrocks> hey, any idea on getting more insights on what's happening when trying to start my application?
<didrocks> I only get:
<didrocks> Sdk-Launcher> Application started: 20473
<didrocks> Sdk-Launcher> Received a failed event
<didrocks> Sdk-Launcher> The Application exited, cleaning up
<didrocks> Sdk-Launcher> Finished
<didrocks> which isn't really helpful :p
<didrocks> ok, the upstart logs seems to contains the debug info needed, this isn't reflected in QtCreator?
<didrocks> zbenjamin: it seems that the issue is that all the files (even those in subdirectory) are deployed into a single directory. I never touched the .pro file directly to add them, is that an issue with the qmake template?
<didrocks> zbenjamin: trying to explain what happens on bug #1488048, now, reading qmake documentation to see how this works…
<ubot5> bug 1488048 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Adding new files in subdirectory deploy them in root directory with qmake template" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488048
<didrocks> zbenjamin: I really wonder if it's not the $$files(*.qml,true) script doing that
<ahayzen> Hi, with a SortFilterModel is there a way to easily get the original index (before it was filtered) of a filtered delegate? Or do I need to look it up in the original model :-/
<mzanetti> popey, nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-clock-app/relicense-lapmodel/+merge/268906
<mzanetti> nik90, merge this into your branch and we're good :)
<nik90> doing so now..thnx
 * popey hugs mzanetti 
<popey> mzanetti: sorry for this noise.
<mzanetti> popey, no worries at all. happy to help... and again... this is really just to teach the guys how this must be handled... I wouldn't go mad about it
 * ogra_ wonders of popey hasnt heard that canonical switched from LTD to anarchic LTD (so called ltda) 
<popey> hah
<nik90> mzanetti: indeed this is something I haven't handled before, so it helps.
<nik90> mzanetti, popey: Made all the changes. Review and approve if all is good. thnx
<popey> magic
 * popey wonders how ogra_ spotted that
<ogra_> i get MP mail for alll MPs in the world :)
<ogra_> (at least it feels like that)
<nik90> lol
<popey> heh
<mzanetti> same here... I started to unsubscribe folders in thunderbird...
<mzanetti> must have like a million unread MP mails on the server
<nik90> was it popey or mhall119 who gets *every* change made to core apps like MPs, bug reports etc...and had a like a billion unread emails :P
<ogra_> usually it starts with a conversation like i had with ted: "can you approve my indicator code ?" ... "but i'm not in the team" ... "i can add you, that team is nearly dead anyway, never gets mail" ... "ok, do it then" ... next morning: 76835 new mails about indicator MPs
<nik90> mzanetti: wait you can unsubscribe specifc folders in gmail from being synced to thunderbird? I used filters to move them and unsubscribing entirely seems the more smart approach.
<nik90> s/and/but
<mzanetti> haha! that's exactly how I ended up in the clock app
<ogra_> :D
<popey> gmail says I have 6982 mails in my inbox :S
<popey> (unread)
<mzanetti> nik90, yes
<mzanetti> nik90, right-click on a folder in thunderbird, select "Subscribe..."
<nik90> mzanetti: well I added you a long time back as a clock-app-dev :P, so you get all emails concerning it.
<nik90> I think when you helped with the timezone class
<mzanetti> nik90, yeah, that's one of the not-synced folders tho :D
<nik90> :D
<nik90> popey: feeling sorry for you ...~7000 email would drive me crazy
<popey> I'm used to it
<popey> sometimes select all -> archive
<popey> but it comes back pretty quickly
<nik90> on the other hand, we cannot surprise you :P with cool new stuff
<popey> heh
<popey> mhall119: fyi, we're beating up ureadit as part of our convergence testing :)
<ahayzen> Hey, is there anyway in QML to access QStandardPaths (specifically QStandardPaths::AppDataLocation) or find out what ~ is? (without using a c++ module ;-) )
<VP7> i am not able to start my emulator. When I start my emulator it is showing only black color for Very long time.
<VP7> I m using Ubuntu 14.04
<marxjohnson> If I create an HTML5 app with the Ubuntu SDK, will I be able to use Cordova to build it for Android as well?
<popey> i think so
<nik90> ahayzen: no :/
<nik90> ahayzen: That's why I wrote a c++ function along with several other in the clock app
<nik90> and this comes from mzanetti when I asked him the exact same question :)
<nik90> Elleo: hey, do you mind checking the stats podbird now..we are discussing numbers in our ubuntu-apps telegram group.
<nik90> Need something to boast about :P
<marxjohnson> in answer to my own question, building the "Hello world" HTML5 app for Android seems to work, you just need to copy the toolkit files from /usr/share into the project
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-25
<zbenjamin> didrocks: you here :D
<didrocks> zbenjamin: yep! :)
<didrocks> hey
<zbenjamin> didrocks: hey sorry, i was on holiday
<didrocks> zbenjamin: no worry! I hope you enjoyed them :)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: yeps :D it was good
<zbenjamin> didrocks: i saw you spent some quality time with the sdk
<didrocks> zbenjamin: heh, quite some yeah :)
<didrocks> zbenjamin: so, is my conclusion correct, you need to fiddle yourself with subdirectories?
<didrocks> zbenjamin: so doing something like this: https://github.com/didrocks/splitthebill/commit/11fd9cd1d399539597f186b5e94ef207abfdd986
<zbenjamin> didrocks: yes, thats your responsibility with all qmake projects
<didrocks> zbenjamin: not really dev friendly I guess, especially as the ide is adding them directly (see the deletions)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: thats true. But you can not assume that srcdir == installdir.
<zbenjamin> I guess they just wanted to assume nothing
<didrocks> zbenjamin: in some way, they do assume that even if you put files in a subdirectory, you want a flat structure when deploying though
<didrocks> (which IMHO makes less sense that leaving files with the same dir structure)
<kenvandine> rpadovani, looking forward to falldown hitting the store!
<zbenjamin> didrocks: yeah for QML at least
<zbenjamin> didrocks: there should be proper QML support in qmake
<didrocks> agreed :)
<nik90> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nik90: ong
<zsombi> p
<nik90> ongp?
<zsombi> p+ :D
<zsombi> nik90: so, whazzup?
<nik90> zsombi: I need some brainstorming help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1488439
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488439 in Ubuntu Clock App "Editing alarms re-orders them but the list view isn’t updated" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> zsombi: shouldn' the listview automatically update when the data model changes?
<nik90> it should be a Notifyable  property informing qml of the changes made to the backend and update the labels? Or do I have to manually call for alarmModel refresh() ?
<zsombi> nik90: yes, it should, the only reason it doesn't may be that the date chaneg doesn't seem to be reported as position change on the alarm cache...
<nik90> hmm, anyway I can detect this?
<nik90> like using onModelReset or any other signal?
<zsombi> nik90: if you don't get any signal from the ListView, then the cache did not refresh
<zsombi> nik90: I think that one...
<nik90> ok, so in the alarm list page, I will have onModelReset: refresh() to recreate the cache.
<nik90> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-list-refresh/+merge/269047
<zsombi> nik90: nice :)
<nik90> zsombi: the one minor inconvenience was that I had to pass the entire alarmModel to the edit alarm page as an argument. Although that's fine I suppose
<zsombi> nik90: it is, as long as the model exists till teh entire lifetime of the page, beside, it only passes the reference, doesn't copy the model, so... :)
<nik90> zsombi: indeed. I need to be careful about when I refresh the alarmModel indeed. We just fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1487789 few days back that scared the shit out of me.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487789 in Ubuntu Clock App "Edited alarm cannot be saved if any point clock app loses focus" [Critical,Fix committed]
<zsombi> :D
<zsombi> popey: ^^^ nik90 fixed the bug ;)
<popey> zsombi: nik90 is awesome.
<nik90> lol :D
<zsombi> we knew that ;)
<nik90> oh stop it guys ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: could you give an eye one more time on the cppAbstractButton MR pls?
<zsombi> kalikiana: ^
<zsombi> you as well
<nik90> zsombi: could you quickly add a comment approving the MR from a code-review perspective. I can then get it merged later today.
<zsombi> nik90: I don' thave right to approve it, but yes, I can comment
<maggots> anyone alive
<zsombi> nik90: commented
<nik90> zsombi: thnx, I or bartosz can top-approve once we do some more manual testing.
<zsombi> evrrybody is alive :)
<t1mp> zsombi: normally, an app dev would set onTriggered: {...} for an AbstractButton, and not override the trigger() function, right?
<zsombi> t1mp: yes...
<zsombi> t1mp: but, if you want to override the default trigger sequence, you would have to do it like that
<t1mp> zsombi: so if the abstract has an action, but you do not want that action triggered when you click the button?
<t1mp> weird use case ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: or you want to delay the action triggering, like we do in ListItem's case
<t1mp> s/abstract/abstract button
<maggots> i have a proble i uploaded version 0.1 to the app store and now i'm ready for version 0.2 what do i need to change for it to build the new package?
<t1mp> zsombi: delay? in which way? time?
<t1mp> zsombi: are you talking about old or new list items?
<zsombi> t1mp: don't tell me you haven't seen the ListItem code :D
<zsombi> t1mp: new ListItems of course
<zsombi> t1mp: we must delay the action triggering in teh leading/trailing actions
<zsombi> t1mp: they should be triggered once the animation is over, remember?
<zsombi> t1mp: if I do not override AbstractButton.trigger(), then the action will be triggered immediately
<zsombi> t1mp: and if the action deletes the item, the UI will crash
<zsombi> t1mp: because there will be an ongoing animation to snap the ListItem's panel out
<t1mp> right
<zsombi> t1mp: but you approved this feature of trigger() overriding before, am surprised we are reloading the talks about it now :)
<t1mp> I'm not against it, but I did need to refresh my memory
<zsombi> t1mp: you scared me :D
<t1mp> zsombi: I think now the update to Empty.qml in 1.2 can be reverted
<zsombi> t1mp: I thought I did...
<t1mp> zsombi: so when you register a component from cpp, it automatically overrides the qml version?
<zsombi> t1mp: yes
<t1mp> cool. That may become even more useful in the future :)
<zsombi> t1mp: the qmldir is there just to automate the call of qmlRegisterType() fo ryou
<t1mp> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/cppAbstractButton/+merge/268442 l.222
<zsombi> t1mp: we can even stop a type from being exported in certain version onwards
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, I saw it, I'll push an update as long as you confirm nothing else needs to be fixed on the branch
<t1mp> zsombi: yes it is good. Should we wait for kalikiana too?
<zsombi> t1mp: I dunno... we basically discussed this thing I just implemented there
<t1mp> ok
<kalikiana> last I checked there's still some 1.2 stuff that's unecessary, in the list item and some import changes
<kalikiana> by the looks of it that will be fixed?
<zsombi> kalikiana: which ones are?
<kalikiana> zsombi: CheckBox, ComboButton, TextField
<zsombi> kalikiana: for 1.2 Checkbox and ComboButton we need thiose imports, I am getting ambiguous errors otherwise
<zsombi> same for text field
<kalikiana> zsombi: oh. why? if they're using the same QML as before..
<zsombi> kalikiana: perhaps the different type import for 1.3 messes it up... lemme check again
<kalikiana> zsombi: hmm I guess if QML is being funny is fine - I'd just try to avoid unnecessary changes in 1.2 if possible
<zsombi> kalikiana: sure, +1 on that, let me check again
<kalikiana> thanks
<zsombi> kalikiana: the nice thing is that qmlapicheck does the job for me now ;)
<zsombi> kalikiana: seems to be fine without 1.2 imports
<kalikiana> :-D
<zsombi> kalikiana: I guess I had them dues to full cpp button... :)
<zsombi> kalikiana: t1mp: pushed an update, rolling back 1.2 changes
<zsombi> t1mp: kalikiana: so, should ActionContext.active work same way as the Item.enabled does?
<kalikiana> zsombi: in what sense?
<kalikiana> are you talking about making it dependent on parents?
<zsombi> kalikiana: in a sense that if the parent ActionContext is deactivated, all its child ActionContexts shousl also be deactivated
<kalikiana> aha
<kalikiana> yeah
<kalikiana> we need that behavior
<zsombi> kalikiana: state being reflected thru teh action property
<zsombi> kalikiana: it gets deactivated, it's just not reported thru teh actuve property
<kalikiana> zsombi: yeah
<zsombi> kalikiana: so the actions added to these child ActionContexts won't get triggered in these cases, but the active property will still say true
<zsombi> kalikiana: I thought so... so, I think then we have a problem of that being override :)
<zsombi> kalikiana: same way as the enabled or visible
<zsombi> damn it, I have 2sec lag time in chat!!!
<zsombi> kalikiana: so, the thing is, when an Item's enabled has a binding, and its parent gets disabled, the enabled will change, but the binding won't get broken
<zsombi> kalikiana: which means that if the binding is reevaluated, the enabled will be set back
<zsombi> kalikiana: same with visible
<kalikiana> zsombi: well, from my point of view we don't really need the magical properties here. if you need to know if a context blocks an action you can ask the context about that
<zsombi> kalikiana: sure, internally we do actually
<zsombi> kalikiana: its just shoudl we reflect this tru the active property or not... that's the only question
<kalikiana> zsombi: we need to ensure trigger() respects its context - there's no requirement beyond that. even a custom component wouldn't care so long as it simply calls that function
<kalikiana> the only other aspect would be hotkey registration which probably should depend on whether the context is active
<kalikiana> ie. if you have a shortcut ^X in two contexts one of which is enabled, it shouldn't clash
<zsombi> kalikiana: I think the shortcut registration can proceed no matter of what, the shortcut matcher otoh takes into account whether the action is activable or not, if not, then won't return the match
<zsombi> kalikiana: so in this sense if we have two actions with the same shortcut, and one is activable other si not, only teh activable will be selected
<kalikiana> zsombi: yep, if that respects the context state that's all we need
<kalikiana> and then there's no need for the action itself to magically change property values
<zsombi> kalikiana: right, what I'm trying to sort out with you si the ActionContext.active state :)
<zsombi> kalikiana: so if we want that to follow the same setup as Item.enabled/visible, then we may run into the same problemas Item.enabled/visible does
<kalikiana> zsombi: oh, you mean having the context change its property value
<kalikiana> I was thinking only of the action above
<zsombi> kalikiana: actually I was only talking about the context :)
<zsombi> kalikiana: like if you change the enabled/visible of a parent item, that affects the child items' properties as well
<kalikiana> zsombi: right. my stance is the same, though. I don't find the semantics of those magical properties very nice to work with
<zsombi> kalikiana: now, if the child items do have bindings on these, those change these back eventually
<kalikiana> it breaks bindings and makes it difficult to know what the real value is
<zsombi> kalikiana: the thing is that the enabled is handled behind teh scenes and bindings stay!
<kalikiana> zsombi: well, yes, but you still get different values than you should, and you can't know the real state anymore
<kalikiana> zsombi: I would like it if there was a way to actually know both
<kalikiana> zsombi: it's also very specialized - rotation doesn't work in this way
<kalikiana> you change the value, things move around, and the value is the same
<zsombi> kalikiana: let me get to a meeting, and we get back to it
<kalikiana> k
<zsombi> kalikiana: we could have active, and effectiveActive props, what do you think? effectiveActive would be RO, so no binding on it would be doable
<zsombi> kalikiana: active would mean the local active, would not collide with the parent actives at all, and wouldn't be driven by that either
<kalikiana> zsombi: the question is, what's the use case for it?
<davmor2> popey: I found out why some of the apps from the ppa weren't opening.  They rely on Ubuntu.component 1.3 which is wily, that would explain why it worked for you and not me too I guess right?
<davmor2> popey: I upgraded today and they all open now :)  Calendar refuses to accept my Google account which makes it a bit meh :(
<DS-McGuire> Announcing Ubuntu Themed Days - Looking for feedback: https://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/comments/3ic48m/announcing_ubuntu_themed_days_looking_for_feedback/
<zsombi> kalikiana: back now....
<zsombi> t1mp: kalikiana: we are going to have a real palette FINALLY!!!
<popey> davmor2: yes, I'm on wily
<kalikiana> zsombi: my last question wrt ActionContext was, what use case are we looking at for effectiveActive? if we only sort it out internally we don't necessarily want API
<zsombi> kalikiana: so, the only use case for effectiveActive I see is testing, however that one can be handled thru triggering actions and not getting any trigger count on the signal sspy
<zsombi> kalikiana: right, so I'd then skip it for now until further notice
<kalikiana> yeah. I'd expect tests to only test the expected value anyway - there's no need for conditions
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes, I do the testing like that now
<zsombi> kalikiana: one more thing, I turned ActionContext into Item, the property lookup was really slow... so now those who want to group actions can use the ActionContext, and it is also a focus scope to propagate focusing
<zsombi> t1mp: kalikiana: we got 4 color sets, normal, selected, hovered and disabled, and few more palette value names: positive, negative, active, position
<zsombi> t1mp: kalikiana: and finally we are going to use these values in the UI spec!!!!!!!!!!!
<kalikiana> zsombi: erm, what about focussed?
<zsombi> kalikiana: that will be potentially a simple color apart from the palette, as it only happens on components which are focused
<zsombi> kalikiana: so the visual component doing the focusing will need to be subtyped in themes if they need different color
<zsombi> kalikiana: or, we put it as color in the Palette, without being included in any color value set, I think this would be much better
<zsombi> kalikiana: in this way the Palette will have normal, selected, hovered, disabled value sets and focus + focusText pair
<zsombi> kalikiana: however we may not even need focusText for now...
<kalikiana> zsombi: how is focus different to say selected? you select text and the component assumes focus styling, with the text changing colors
<kalikiana> that seems reverse to what you're saying
<zsombi> kalikiana: the focus frame will be shown around a text input, and then the selected text will be colored differently, just like now
<kalikiana> zsombi: yes. but that means selected isn't a state at all, but focus is
<zsombi> kalikiana: hmm.... actually you're right! the selected is actually the focus...
<zsombi> kalikiana: or... hold on, no
<zsombi> kalikiana: there will be a state in some components, called selected
<zsombi> kalikiana: we're gonna use the color set on those components, the focus is focus + normal
 * zsombi double checks
<kalikiana> zsombi: I'm kind of wondering how these categories are defined. for example normal=enabled/sleeping disabled=!enabled hovered=mouse within the component.... so why isn't focus=activeFocus in the same league as those other folks?
<didrocks> jdstrand: hey, I was wondering if the user denied some permissions, like the location one for an app. Is there an easy way for the app itself to know about it? (like showing two label, one "no location available" if no GPS is available and another "location is denied for this application")?
<jdstrand> hi
<ogra_> didrocks, i guess thats a tvoss question, that stuff should be handled by the trust-store
<didrocks> ah, I'm happy to relay :)
<jdstrand> there is not a way for the app to specifically ask if it has permission that I know of. it depends on what APIs the service in question offers
<didrocks> jdstrand: yeah, for location is just seem that no signal will be sent for instance, but that can also mean we didn't get any GPS fix
<jdstrand> eg, does location service provide an api for the app to see if it has access. (I don't think it does)
<didrocks> yep, that's exactly it
<didrocks> thanks ogra_, jdstrand!
<jdstrand> np
<aquarius> jdstrand, ping about manual review of apps :)
<zsombi> kalikiana: you mean the colors?
<zsombi> mzanetti: ping
<zsombi> kalikiana: t1mpso, I can happrove https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/cppAbstractButton/+merge/268442?
<zsombi> t1mp: ^
<kalikiana> zsombi: yes, as far as I
<kalikiana> 'm concerned
<zsombi> kalikiana: thx
<zsombi> kalikiana: t1mp was waiting on your approval
<kalikiana> oh. but I already approved on lp
<kalikiana> sorry about that
<zsombi> kalikiana: np, I happroved it now, thx + t1mp
<zsombi> kalikiana: so, back to colors...
<kalikiana> zsombi: yes wrt the colors. it's unclear to me how selected warrants a category in the palette, but focus doesn't
<zsombi> kalikiana: so, selected == focus
<kalikiana> hmm
<zsombi> kalikiana: and we may get an outline + text color pair there to handle the focus coloring of the components
<kalikiana> zsombi: well, there's possibly two things we call selected, so we should try to avoid ambiguity here
<kalikiana> you can select text - different colors
<kalikiana> you can select list items
<zsombi> kalikiana: the text selection is called position...
<kalikiana> you can select, as in focus
<zsombi> kalikiana: the list item selection is made thru checkboxes
<kalikiana> zsombi: position?
<zsombi> kalikiana: perhaps a bit different, I do n't remember by heart, but we can ammend that
<kalikiana> zsombi: I get the feeling if we're not careful the only way to talk about the palette will be with a cheatsheet that shows what the terms mean..
<zsombi> kalikiana: then we will have different selections in different components as well, so..
<zsombi> kalikiana: I second to that :) it's just we cannot really change the palette value set names like that...
<kalikiana> selection styling depends on the component, just like focus does, that is fine
<kalikiana> the question is if there is a color that'll be shared - or will selection in that way always be based on other things
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes, the text selection will also be used in file manager's selection too... potentially...
<zsombi> I mean colors
<zsombi> kalikiana: which is why the "position" was added
<zsombi> kalikiana: it's just badly named
<zsombi> kalikiana: sees UX doc end
<kalikiana> zsombi: thing is nobody would ever say "I postioned a few files, now how do I copy them" ;-)
<zsombi> kalikiana: LOL exactly... and they really call it as
<kalikiana> zsombi: so if "position" means selection in plan english, what does "selection" translate to?
<zsombi> kalikiana: just commented on it :D
<zsombi> kalikiana: + the "active" seems to be the color they use in focus highlighting...
<kalikiana> ah found it in the doc now
<kalikiana> okay, so position is even described as selection...
<zsombi> right :D
<mzanetti> zsombi, pong
<zsombi> mzanetti: remember the mouse/keyboard detection thingie?
<zsombi> mzanetti: or you had sthing comitted upstream which would do some enumeration for these, right?
<zsombi> kalikiana: one more question, do you prefer overlay action context or modal action context naming?
<zsombi> kalikiana: maybe we don't even want to exose this...
<zsombi> kalikiana: but drive it from the Dialog in some way...
<zsombi> mzanetti: do you know what I'm talking about?
<mzanetti> zsombi, yes
<zsombi> mzanetti: aaaaand? :)
<davmor2> popey: coreapps ppa will all the apps get rebuilt for wily?
<popey> davmor2: possibly
<aquarius> Hm. How do I use i18n.tr to indicate a translation on an HTML string? I have, for example, the string "Hello, this is the <b>world</b>"; how do I express that in an i18n.tr-able form so that it can be translated? I don't want to do i18n.tr("Hello, you are the") + "<b>" + i18n.tr("world") + "</b>" because then someone translating won't get the whole sentence in one go (and so won't know which gender to put the
<aquarius>  "the" in)
<ahayzen> aquarius, you could put a // TRANSLATORS: comment on the line before which then shows in LP, like we do in the music-app here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/refactor/view/head:/app/components/Helpers/UserMetricsHelper.qml#L30 this then appears like this https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/refactor/+pots/com.ubuntu.music/en_GB/25/+translate
<aquarius> ahayzen, I could, but then the comment would have to say "be careful to keep all the HTML formatting in place or you'll break everything" :-)
<aquarius> which I don't really wanna do
<ahayzen> :-)
<aquarius> what I *want* to do is this: i18n.tr("Hello, your port is number %1".replace("%1", "<b>%1</b>")).arg(port);
<aquarius> but I bet that doesn't work right because it's not a plain string inside the i18n.tr call so the thing which parses the QML file won't get it correctly.
<aquarius> and I can't replace it *afterwards* (that is, i18n.tr("Port is %1 or maybe %2").arg(port1,port2).replace(port1, "<b>"+port1+"</b>").replace(port2, "<b>"+port2+"</b>") because port1 might be a substring of port2
<ahayzen> oo that looks like the tag() thing we never got working https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.i18n/#tag-method
<aquarius> ya, I was right, I can't do clever things inside an i18n.tr call.
<aquarius> actually... maybe I can.
<aquarius> ha haaaa!
<aquarius> no, wait.
<aquarius> darn it.
<aquarius> my trick won't work.
<mcphail> aquarius: you can have a function as the 2nd argument to String.replace, so you don't have to rely on the dumb defaults to do the replacement (and hence getting mixed up with substrings)
<aquarius> mcphail, the problem is that I don't know what to replace.
<aquarius> I would like the output string to be: <p>Hello, your number is 31</p>. I have a variable, n, which is set to 31. What should my i18n.tr line be?
 * mcphail looks up his javascript book
<aquarius> Clearly the string that goes to translators should be "Hello, your number is 31" (with no HTML in it).
<aquarius> (er, sorry, the output string should be <p>Hello, your number is <b>31</b></p>
<aquarius> i18n.tr("Hello, your number is %1").arg(n).replace("%1", "<b>%1</b>") doesn't work because there's no %1 in the string by the time the replace runs
<aquarius> i18n.tr("Hello, your number is %1").replace("%1", "<b>%1</b>").arg(n) doesn't work because replace doesn't return a magic thing with a .arg method, it just returns a string
<aquarius> i18n.tr("Hello, your number is %1".replace("%1", "<b>%1</b>")).arg(n) doesn't work because it won't find a match to translate
<mcphail> aquarius: what about i18n.tr("Port is do_not_translate_this_placeholder_1 or maybe do_not_translate_this_placeholder_2").replace(/do_not_translate_this_placeholder_1/, "<b>"+n1+"</b>").replace(/...etcetc
<mcphail> ugly but might work
<aquarius> then I'm doing the substitutions myself rather than i18n.tr doing them
<aquarius> I suppose since it's just a port number, I could do that
<mcphail> aquarius: can't see how a port number would be internationalised. Different if it was something with a decimal point or whatever
<aquarius> ya
<aquarius> so, "your port is $PORT$" with a translator comment of "do not translate the $PORT$, just put it where the port number would be"
<mcphail> Might well work
<mcphail> aquarius: I'm sure the GNU gettext manual has a section on best practice for this kind of thing...
<mcphail> aquarius: "HTML markup, however, is common enough that it’s probably ok to use in translatable strings.", according to GNU anyway
<aquarius> right. I don't believe that :)
<aquarius> I do not want translators to have to understand markup
<mcphail> aquarius: fair enough, but at least you can quote a source which says it is OK :) http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_node/Preparing-Strings.html#Preparing-Strings
<aquarius> especially since if they, for example, translate <p><font size="7">Hello</font></p> to <p><font size="7>Bonjour</font></p> by accident then it will completely break the app
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-26
<bzoltan_> didrocks: hi there,  may i have an LP/builder realted question?
<didrocks> bzoltan_: sure
<bzoltan_> didrocks:  so, i have made this pretty simple and pretty funny Ubuntu SDK IDE project -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-sdk-ide/trunk/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt
<bzoltan_> didrocks:  it builds an archive independent QtCreator with our plugins ... it gives unified UX from LTS to Wily
<bzoltan_> didrocks:  simple and easy ...
<bzoltan_> didrocks:  _BUT_ the catch is that LP builders do not like wget'ing upstream source tarballs
<didrocks> yeah, they are isolated from any network operation but the archive
<bzoltan_> didrocks:  what would be the solution... other than adding a 500MB tar.gz to the project/source package?
<didrocks> to avoid people trying to include things that we don't control
<didrocks> well, I guess adding the tar.gz is the only way
<didrocks> ask the libreoffice maintainer ;)
<bzoltan_> didrocks:  can we bzr branch from LP projects?
<didrocks> bzoltan_: no, for the same reason, you need to be able to reproduce the build
<didrocks> and nothing will testify that you can bzr branch the same rev at any future point in time
<bzoltan_> didrocks:  ehhh... that will make it difficult
<bzoltan_> didrocks:  but thanks ... I try to figure out something
<didrocks> good luck :)
<mcphail> Can I use GTK+ as a toolkit for development as per https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/gtk-mir.html ?
<aquarius> oSoMoN or maybe daker, ping about touch gestures in the webapp-container
<aquarius> gah, xchat crash! Haven't seen that in a while.
<dobey> mcphail: sure, but you will probably have to ship all of gtk+ in your package to do so
<mcphail> dobey: nevertheless, that is good news. I can handle C much better than C++
<mcphail> dobey: and I have an archive of GTK+ apps I use for work
<dobey> mcphail: there is no version of the ubuntu ui toolkit for gtk+ though, so whether your app will be useful on a touch screen will depend on how much effort you put into making that work
<mcphail> dobey: ack
<dobey> gtk+ itself will also probably need some changes to its build, to be useful, and not have filesystem paths compiled into the binary
<mcphail> dobey: Having never built gtk+ from source, I imagine this will be an adventure :)
<davmor2> ahayzen: hey dude is there a way on desktop to import an album to a playlist?
<ahayzen> davmor2, just go to the album, press and hold a track, press select all in the header... then press add to playlist in the header
<davmor2> ahayzen: awesome thanks I knew there was a way I just couldn't remember it :)
<ahayzen> no problem :-)
<davmor2> ahayzen: that's it all 13 cd's of the bbc radio adaptation of Lord of the rings now in a play list \o/
<ahayzen> \o/
<davmor2> ahayzen: I upgraded to wily earlier this week so now most of the apps work so I thought I trial them on the desktop as much as possible,  I'm still missing gpg signing for dekko, but I thought a nice LOTR marathon at work tomorrow would put the music player through it's paces :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> as long as mediascanner plays ball most things are ok
<davmor2> ahayzen: and issue number 1 76 songs
<ahayzen> we have a few branches working on prototypes for convergent views
<davmor2> ahayzen: nice, I'll also be happy to see jims mh landing for playlist support finally land, but rvr hit an issue testing that today :(
<ahayzen> yeah i have a list of issues for Jim as well :-)
<davmor2> ahayzen: yeah so songs doesn't work for spoken word ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: \o, are you going to put out a translation-call to translate that 1 string before release?
<ahayzen> nik90, probably :-)
<mcphail> dobey: compiling gtk+ really is like going down the rabbit hole...
<dobey> mcphail: indeed
<mcphail> dobey: might wait until wily is usable, as I pesume that will have 3.16 as default. Mir support without patches etc
<dobey> mcphail: it won't be on the phone image, and it won't be built in a way that is suitable for shipping inside a click
<dobey> mcphail: you'll still need to build it yourself and most of the deps
<mcphail> dobey: yes, but it is the deps which are killing me. Right now I'm having to chase everything down to glib. At least _that_ will be on the default install
<dobey> yes
<dobey> and it will still kill you when the phone images are upgraded to 16.04 base
<mcphail> maybe
<dobey> well, i doubt gtk+ is going to get simpler to build :)
<mcphail> ha!
<mcphail> maybe some kind soul will create a click template with it all bundled together
 * mcphail suspects sturmflut2 could do it
<nik90> ahayzen: could you guys do it soon..since we want to badly release clock app soon. Hopefully I am not rushing you guys ;)
<nik90> hmm too many uses of "soon"
<ahayzen> :-) i'll have a chat with Victor tonight to check he has got any extra things to land, he mentioned somethnig at the last meeting
<ahayzen> nik90, have you played with the AdaptivePageLayout thing yet?
<nik90> ahayzen: no not yet..I am upgrading my development laptop to wily to get UC 1.3
<nik90> and all those new stuff
<nik90> ahayzen: have you?
 * ahayzen just has a local branch of uitk
<ahayzen> yup was playing about last night
<nik90> ahayzen: I did do that once just to look at the new API properties it brings..but didnt have any sample code to try it out.
<ahayzen> not sure we'll be able to use it for a right sidebar for music in its current form though :-/
<ahayzen> Tim put sample code in his blog post
<nik90> well I heard t1mp say you cant mix pagestack and AdaptivePageLayout
<nik90> so it will be tricky
<ahayzen> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/08/10/adaptive-page-layouts/
<ahayzen> yeah and tabs :-)
<nik90> sry I meant Tabs*
<ahayzen> :-)
<nik90> And you guys definitely need tabs
<ahayzen> and it seems that the right side is linked to the left side.. so if you push something to the left the right is then blank
<ahayzen> but we want the right to always be the queue/now playing page
<ahayzen> ...unless ofc we change the design :-)
<nik90> hmm yes
<ahayzen> so we're back to our tricky situation :-/
<ahayzen> like we have a prototype branch that has the now playing/queue page as a sidebar, but we need a way of having two header action sections as at the moment we've had to disable header actions for the sidebar
<nik90> hmm...do you have a screenshot of the design? Might help me process this more clearly
<ahayzen> nik90, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMejVpQVhUd1J3ZWM/edit
<ahayzen> nik90, lp:~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-pull-now-playing-sidebar is 'close' to that :-) (in a slightly hacky way with no header actions :-/ )
<nik90> ahayzen: Hmmm you guys are stuck between using Ubuntu.Layouts and AdaptivePageLayouts since both of them individually don't offer all the functionality you need.
<ahayzen> yup the layouts i could never get to work perfectly anyway
<ahayzen> ^^ branch just uses Loaders with anchors hehe :-)
<nik90> but I think Ubuntu.Layouts might be more suited though since the sidebar is a component that morphs between a sidebar and a bottom-bar
<nik90> ofc. Ubuntu.Layouts stuff can be done using anchor changes and loaders..but all that code is nicely abstracted using ubuntu.layouts
<ahayzen> we need a component that can allow us to put two pagestacks next to each other.. with header actions for each ... and allowing tabs to get in the left as well
<nik90> Why do you need two pagestacks next to each other?
<nik90> I see the sidebar being a constant element shwoing the now-playing component and a play queue list.
<ahayzen> or at least a pagestack on the left
<ahayzen> and a page on the right that is not linked to the left
<nik90> but does the page on the right change at any point?
<ahayzen> probably not
<ahayzen> but it needs its own set of header actions
<ahayzen> which is what the layout doesn't give us IIRC
<ahayzen> and the adaptivepagelayout gives us the header actions but the right side is not static from what i've seen
<nik90> Yup and that's where you need to make a choice of either adaptivepagelayout of ubuntu.layout depending on which comes really close to the design document.
<ahayzen> like the tabs we could get rid of and use page header sections, as thats close to what the design looks like anyway
<nik90> or talk to t1mp about this.
<nik90> hhmm yes that's not tabs!
<nik90> that's header sections
<nik90> you're right
<ahayzen> the adaptivepagelayout is close but i'll need to put loads of code in to force the right side to always be the now playing
<ahayzen> and not lose the scroll position or states etc
<nik90> check if t1mp if that's worth the effort and also get his opinion.
<ahayzen> yeah i think thats best :-)
<nik90> its tricky indeed
 * ahoneybun just got the OTA
<ahoneybun> mmm still have GPS issues
<ahoneybun> Clock can not find where I am
<ahoneybun> *cannot
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: if I understand correctly, it looks like the same problem I have with the powerpoint docs support in the lo-viewer :S
<nik90> ahoneybun: does it just say "retrieving location" ?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, whats the problem you have? (the screenshots look awesome btw)
<ahoneybun> nik90: ^
<nik90> ahoneybun: hmm, check in system-settings app if you have AGPS (HERE support) available and ticked.
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: the ListView with the list of slides which has to behave differently according its usage (as bottom edge page, or as sidebar)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, do other apps get location? and try restarting the device, i sometimes find the location service gets confused somehow
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, i guess you want the listview on the left and the presentation on the right in a converged or 'wideaspect' mode ?
<mcphail> popey: you tried the unity engine for linux yet? Apparently can export to webgl. Maybe an avenue for more Ubuntu games?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: it did get a reboot for the update
<ahoneybun> but I'll do what nik90 said and then reboot
<ahayzen> check whats in /var/crash as well, bet there is a location one if it isn't what nik said :-)
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: yep. For what I understood of your issue, you may want to use Ubuntu.Layouts for creating the sidebar, and have an Item which includes the queue list and the controls
<ahoneybun> I don't have that in settings nik90
<ahayzen> ah
<ahoneybun> mako
<sverzegnassi> then the Item provides the section headers and the proper view (queue or controls or both)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, so you won't have the AGPS support, which image channel are you on?
<ahoneybun> stable
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: mako stable
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, this basically https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMejVpQVhUd1J3ZWM/edit
<ahoneybun> just got to r23
 * ahayzen checks the list
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2QzhBOFpUcjZKZWM/view?usp=sharing
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, the ubuntu.layouts don't allow us to have two header actions...and the adaptivepagelayout doesn't (from what i can see) allow us to have a fixed right side
<ahoneybun> nothing in /var/crash btw ahayzen
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: which scenario do you need the second header in? On phones?
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: around?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, which one are you on? ;-) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12202059/
<sverzegnassi> oh, now I saw the position of the sections... :S
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, table/desktop for the right sidebar we need header actions as you do multiselect and stuff in the queue
<ahoneybun> I think this: ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<ahoneybun> yea cuz I don;t have the BQ stuff
<ahayzen> the ubuntu one doesn't have the HERE binaries ;-)
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahayzen> try ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en
<ahayzen> i'm on ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en and it has HERE stuff
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: so the normal channel has no working GPS... ?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, the ubuntu one is proprietary code free, from my understanding..it has working GPS just not aGPS
<ahayzen> (which means it'll take many minutes to get a lock)
<ahoneybun> damnit
<ahayzen> use the bq channel and it should work :-)
<ahoneybun> Unity 8 is proprietary code so lies!
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahayzen> ...but the unity8 code is here .. https://code.launchpad.net/unity8 ;-)
<ahoneybun> I've heard some things are missing
<nik90> ?
<nik90> Some are server side like scopes data and so on
<nik90> but everything else is there in the link ahayzen mentioned
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: never checked, but it _should_ be possible to add a second Header component, not related to MainView or PageStack, as we usually do for another UITK component... although I'm not completely sure if it's the best solution for code quality.
<ahoneybun> anyway I'm not here to start a fight about that
<ahoneybun> not saying anything at all
<nik90> ;)
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, yeah for us the best way would be to have a component that allowed us to have a second panel/section that has its own header component...doing that in pure QML could be fun though :-/
 * ahoneybun thinks about flashing that other channel
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, think i'll poke the sdk guys when their about
<ahoneybun> my problem is the damn ubuntu-device-flash package is holding up android-tools-adb and -fastboot from getting updated
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en  ?
<ahayzen> might wanna put the device as well but yeah i think its that
<ahoneybun> it detects it no?
<ahayzen> i'm about to reflash mine anyway so need to reremember the cmd :-)
<ahoneybun> it has in the past
<ahayzen> think so :-)
 * ahayzen doesn't reflash that often
<ahoneybun> I've moved my N4: Ubuntu -> LunaOS -> Sailfish -> Android -> Ubuntu lol
<ahayzen> haha mine went boot android -> enable developer mode -> ubuntu
<ahoneybun> yay errors!
<ahoneybun> oh snap
<ahoneybun> Steam finished downloading a game :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: how do I see what channel I'm on?
<mcphail> Steam and GOG are the main barriers to Ubuntu development
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, system-image-cli -i
<ahayzen> (run on the device)
<ahoneybun> I see the issue
<ahoneybun> adb devices sees the device
<ahoneybun> but adb shell is having issues
<ahayzen> ah reboot into recovery then :-)
<ahoneybun> oh lockscreen!
<ahayzen> (to reflash)
<ahayzen> or the lockscreen ;-)
<ahayzen> i've had issues before where it complains about not being able to push things across, which were fixed by going into recovery..magic
<ahoneybun> channel: ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<ahoneybun> we have recovery?
<ahoneybun> whaaaattt
<ahayzen> the androidy one
<ahoneybun> butttt
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen, it seems to be already possible (at least using UITK 1.3): https://imgur.com/g3TbX1y && http://paste.ubuntu.com/12202130/
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, ooo but they are ontop of each other, we need the sidebar one to be to the right (for music) ?
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: I didn't set any position for the second header, so it's at (0, 0)... let's see if I can move it anywhere in the window
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, and i assume you can't make them into the actual header bar? they would have to be below that ?
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, what would happen if we replaced the head.contents with two of our own header things to contain the actions ? https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadConfiguration/
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: yes, I think the second header would stay inside the area used for the page content (below the first/main header). It behaves like any component (except for anchors.left: parent.left; anchors.right: parent.right, which is default)
<ahayzen> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadConfiguration/#contents-prop
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: recovery magic :)
<ahoneybun> strikes again
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, whats up ?
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: PageHeadConfiguration and even PageHeadState should work as usual, since you can set the target head. Just tried to add a Rectangle as head.contents and it's shown
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: entered recovery, then tried again
<ahoneybun> flashing
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, but say we build a custom component that held the left and right actions, which we then set to the head.contents
<ahayzen> i could see that potentially working
<ahayzen> pretty hacky though
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: do you talk about the anchoring of head.contents? It seems to work... yep, anyway it's hacky :/
<ahayzen> i mean leave the head.actions blank so that the contents is full width .. and then build a compoennt to contain the left and right ones so that it appears like there are two sets of header actions
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: supposed that the orange rect is your component, something like this? https://imgur.com/t4fBZnD
<ahayzen> yeah but in the top tab bar thingy
<ahayzen> time to prototype me thinks :-)
 * ahoneybun crys
<ahoneybun> *cries
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, whats happened?
<ahoneybun> Shadow of Mordor sucks
<ahoneybun> the port to Linux does anyway
<ahoneybun> :(
<ahayzen> ah..so your mako has not self combusted :-)
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: not sure... unless you reimplement the UITK header, which is madness (and not always working properly - see Match The Color header height)
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, i'm gonna attempt to do something :-) not sure what yet though aha
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: nothing happended really
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: heh, I'm trying to create a custom header for Quick Memo, which behaves like the Android flexible header ( https://www.google.com/design/spec/patterns/scrolling-techniques.html ). With UITK 1.3 it's much easier (thanks to the ActionBar component), but I still need to find out how to hide the standard header :S
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, if you set no title it hides the standard header IIRC
<ahayzen> (to the page)
<ahayzen> eg in the new weather-app we have no header on the main pages
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: no with UITK 1.3. They added a setting to explicitely hide the header, but seems to be overwritten somewhere
<ahayzen> ah
<nik90> sverzegnassi: you do header { visible: false; locked: true }
<t1mp> nik90, ahayzen: You could have an AdaptivePageLayout on the left, and anchor your own Item to its right side
<nik90> that should hide it
<ahayzen> t1mp, but i need header actions for the right side ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: I'm working now on a separate Header component that you can put in any Item :)
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah so instead of item, you anchor a Page on the right side which will have its own header
<ahayzen> (and the left side ;-) )
<ahayzen> ahh that'd be cool
<t1mp> ahayzen: after that we're considering moving the Header to be part of the Page, instead of the MainView.. then you can put a Page on the right-hand side that has a header
<ahayzen> is there an eta for that component?
<nik90> t1mp: can we expect these changes to be part of 1.3?
<ahayzen> 1.3 components maybe ? /me hides
<nik90> since we're nearing release
<ahayzen> otherwise i don't see how we can easily do the convergent stuff for music and potentially others
<sverzegnassi> nik90: \o/ thanks! I missed the locked:true
<t1mp> nik90, ahayzen: yes, maybe
<ahayzen> hehe :-)
<t1mp> nik90, ahayzen: we extended 1.3 a bit. It was supposed to be frozen for 14.10, but since it is mainly used for mobile apps, we freeze it later, when the device images switch to wiley
<t1mp> I don't know the exact date for that, but I think we have a bit more time
<ahayzen> t1mp, and that'll land with the framework bump and OTA7ish ?
<ahayzen> or a pre-baked one will be in ota7?
<t1mp> OTA7 is the next one? Then it won't be ready I think
<ahayzen> yeah it is, and ok
<ahayzen> nik90, what happened with the mako specific swipe to delete action thingy?
<t1mp> so the Header component that you could put inside any Item I'm working on now, so that will come in the next few weeks
<t1mp> changes to the Page/MainView won't come in 1.3
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah but the header component might? that'll proobaby be enough to get us going
<nik90> ahayzen: well it is being assigned to zsombi_ (looking at the bug report). You will have to follow that if it blocks music-app transition to the new list-items.
<t1mp> and when those come, it would be the same API as now, except that you would also be able to use a Page outside of a MainView :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, that's right :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok cool thanks
<t1mp> nik90: which bug report?
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah have you the bug number i lost it
 * nik90 looks
<t1mp> ah, the swipe to delete?
<t1mp> the ListItem already has swipe to delete right?
<t1mp> in 1.3
<ahayzen> ..and i've marked it as blocking the MP at the moment as i know we'll get loads of bugs otherwise
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1486008
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1486008 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "leading actions width is too small making it very difficult to press on Nexus 4 (mako)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> t1mp, ahayzen ^^
<ahayzen> thanks
<t1mp> right, that's for zsombi_
<ahayzen> that won't be in OTA6 though :-/
<t1mp> and jamie
<ahayzen> will have to hold that MP for another cycle
<t1mp> ahayzen, nik90: here is the Header API doc https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit#heading=h.yv1xue68vkeu
<nik90> t1mp: would you be adding an API to set the header background color as part of 1.3? The design spec for that looks too cool to wait any longer :D
<nik90> https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1wZ09SVZPwwJOccG4Rqu5JaHDuWw051oSKjf0uJHUyO8/edit#slide=id.g8d903971d_064
<ahayzen> t1mp, so PageHeader : Header { }  is what i'm interested in ?
<t1mp> nik90: yes
<nik90> Woohoo \o/
<t1mp> nik90: I'm thinking to make it part of the HeaderStyle, but that part still needs to be worked out
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes. Header will be something that behaves like a Header (the hiding and showing), but its contents is empty (so you can put anything you want)
<ahayzen> awesome
<t1mp> ahayzen: PageHeader will be a Header, filled with the stuff that we have now in the header. So that's basically on the left a back button or navigation overflow, then a title, and on the right an ActionBar. Plus optionally Sections at the bottom.
<t1mp> feel free to add questions/suggestions to the doc. The more we discuss it now, the better the API will be in the end :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, did you say further down the line the AdaptivePageLayout will work with tabs as well ?
 * ahayzen is unsure if the music-app will just move to using page header sections or use tabs
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, something like that. But I still have to see all the designs, because maybe it needs to be much more flexible than the Tabs currently are
<nik90> ah so PageHeadState now changes to HeaderState
<t1mp> ahayzen: so maybe the app developers need to put icons in there, or section headers, or complete custom Items inside the panel
<t1mp> nik90: oh you are too far down in the 'Archive' with previous suggestions
<nik90> t1mp: I didnt see PageHeadState in the new proposed API, so I scrolled down much further.
<sverzegnassi> t1mp: I read in the doc that devs will be able to override the height of an Header. Does that mean that we'll be able to do something similar to: https://www.google.com/design/spec/patterns/scrolling-techniques.html ?
<t1mp> nik90: the PageHeadState is just a convenience component so that you don't have to define the properties for actions, contents etc in your app. That won't change
<t1mp> sverzegnassi: what do you mean exactly? There is a lot on that page :)
<t1mp> sverzegnassi: you will be able to put a Header with custom contents and custom background in your app, so I think you can reproduce most of what is on the page (I only quickly browsed the page, not read it in detail now)
<sverzegnassi> t1mp: the scrollable header: e.g. as a page is pushed into the stack, you have a bigger header, then when you scroll a flickable, the header will take less space and go into a "compact" mode
<sverzegnassi> (don't know if I explained it well)
<t1mp> sverzegnassi: hmm, interesting. What I see under 'flexible space with image' looks cool. I didn't think of that before but I think you could reproduce that
<t1mp> sverzegnassi: Header { Item { anchors.bottom: parent.bottom; height: parent.height + parent.y; Image { visible: parent.height > 100 } } }
<nik90> t1mp, sverzegnassi: I suppose since Header is derived from StyledItem, the developer can manually specify the height and visibility of it. And manipulate the height property of the header directly?
<t1mp> sverzegnassi: I guess you could do something like that (probably better, but that's not very readable in irc)
<sverzegnassi> t1mp: ok, thanks! I'll surely try, in order to see if I can deprecate the custom header I'm writing
<nik90> t1mp: do we need a Item{} inside Header{} to change its height? Can't we do it directly?
<t1mp> ah, yes you would need 'stages' in the header, because currently when you release it, it either fully hides or shows depending on when you stop scrolling
<t1mp> sverzegnassi: so it is a bit more complex then I thought, to avoid the auto-show/hide.
<ahayzen> t1mp, so if we're adding these headers to Items or Pages or whatever, where will the header actions appear? just inset into the component? If so how would you get them into the tab bar in my case ?
<t1mp> nik90: you can do it directly, but in my example I put the Item inside so that the Item changes height when you scroll the header. Like in the "Flexible space with image" on https://www.google.com/design/spec/patterns/scrolling-techniques.html#scrolling-techniques-scrolling
<t1mp> nik90: you can set the height of the Header, but the height normally stays fixed to the height that you set. When you scroll your flickable, the header moves up and down without changing its height
<nik90> ah okay
<t1mp> ahayzen: can you explain that a bit more?
<t1mp> ahayzen: so, the Header will have no contents. It is for you to fill.
<t1mp> ahayzen: the PageHeader will have the regular actions on the right side. I will just put an ActionBar in there
<t1mp> ahayzen: on the left side I also plan to add an ActionBar, but with numberOfSlots = 1
<t1mp> ahayzen: so you can set leadingActionBar.actions
<ahayzen> t1mp, but where will the header be? say i have a random Rectangle inside something...does that mean the header contents will appear inside that rectangle? or up on the tab bar ?
<ahayzen> ah so i would set numberOfSlots to 2 for my case and then map the left side to the first slot and the right side to the second slot ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: so the Header will by default attach to the top of its parent.
<t1mp> ahayzen: so if you have Item { Rectangle { Header { } } }, it is inside the Rectangle
<ahayzen> ok
<t1mp> ahayzen: if you want it aligned with the Item, you do Item { Header { }; Rectangle { } }
<t1mp> ahayzen: there will be two ActionBars: One on the left for the back-action or navigation/tabs overflow panel, and the other one on the right side with the page actions
<t1mp> ahayzen: currently the one on the left gets 1 slot, the one on the right 3 slots (but the one on the right will become adaptive to directly show more actions when there is more space)
<ahayzen> ah i see, so i would put the header actions of the right sidebar inside/top of that and not try and put them into the main tab/title area?
 * ahayzen thinks the designs are probably lagging a bit
<t1mp> I don't think I understand what you are asking
<t1mp> so,
<t1mp> on the left side in the header there is one slot. It can have a back button, or an overflow button that opens the tabs panel
<t1mp> then, in the middle, there is the title
<nik90> I think I just got what ahayzen was saying
<t1mp> and on the right side there are multiple slots for actions
<nik90> t1mp: take a look at this https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMejVpQVhUd1J3ZWM/edit
<ahayzen> i've probably not explained it well and confused Tim :-)
<nik90> ahayzen wants to possibly show actions in the right side when the user long-presses the play-queue to multiselect sutff
<nik90> but since the sidebar does not have a header component, he intends/wants to use the header component of the main page
<nik90> (hope I understood him right ;)
<ahayzen> yup sortof
<ahayzen> i wanted to then be able to have the header actions from the left side also in the top bar
<ahayzen> but on the left side, like the AdaptivePageLayout does
<t1mp> nik90: so in those designs I would say you add a main Header component that just sets the title, and has trailingActionBar.actions = [Action { iconName: "search" }]
<t1mp> err
<ahayzen> its effectively https://developer.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/5f519c74-5718-474e-9196-eea21644bd4a-uploads/zinnia/100gu-right.png
<ahayzen> i want the root page to be the main tabs/stack part with its own header actions
<t1mp> trailingActions.actions: selectionMode ? [ selectAllAction, selectNoneAction, deleteAction ] : [ searchAction ]
<ahayzen> and the second column to always be the now playing/queue page with its own header actions
<t1mp> something like that^?
<ahayzen> t1mp, but what happens if you do multiselect mode on the left *and* the right
<ahayzen> then its confusing to the user which listview the actions are performing on
<t1mp> ohh
<t1mp> right
<ahayzen> so i wanted to be able to have multiple sets
<ahayzen> as the AdaptivePageLayout does
<t1mp> so you can have multiselect in each of the columns, but you have only one header?
<t1mp> that is indeed confusing
<t1mp> maybe you should have two (sub)headers?
<t1mp> like in https://developer.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/5f519c74-5718-474e-9196-eea21644bd4a-uploads/zinnia/100gu-right.png
<ahayzen> yeah i mean have two headers
<nik90> that would be very confusing to the user having two multiselected states
<ahayzen> exactly like that
<t1mp> there each (sub)header has its own set of actions to show on the right side
<ahayzen> but the problem i have with the adaptivepagelayout is the right side (second column) changes when you push things to the left sides stack
<ahayzen> i need the right sides page to always be the same whatever you have done to the left side
<t1mp> yes, I'm thinking that too
<t1mp> so what's on the right is not inside a AdaptivePageLayout
<t1mp> just your own Item, with a PageHeader inside. So it will have its own actions
<ahayzen> ok and that should work?
<t1mp> yes, but I still need to finish the PageHeader component :)
<ahayzen> hehe
<t1mp> and I don't know what will happen when you resize the window. When you switch to a phone layout will you show what was in the right column or the left column?
<ahayzen> we hide the right side and show a toolbar thing which allows you to push the now playing to the left sides stack
<t1mp> for the AdaptivePageLayout we automated that for the basic case where the root page is always on the left and you navigate deeper by opening new pages on the right
<ahayzen> so basically we would just hide that Item and make the adaptivepagelayout full width
<t1mp> yeah, that's possible
<ahayzen> yeah i could see us having 3 sections on really big displays .. like Album | Songs | Now playing/queue
<ahayzen> awesome sounds like we've found a solution :-)
<t1mp> we had a proposed version of the API where instead of AdaptivePageLayout was instead an AdaptivePageView that replaces the MainView, but we changed it to AdaptivePageLayout that you have to anchor yourself (inside the MainView) to allow for these cases :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<nik90> smart
<t1mp> nik90: yeah, I already had the AdaptivePageView fully implemented when we decided to change it ;)
<nik90> woops ;)
<ahayzen> t1mp, is there a WIP branch for the PageHeader stuff that we can develop against or is it not at that stage yet ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: no, it is still too early
<ahayzen> cool
<t1mp> ahayzen: the Header branch is here https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/header3 but that Header will be empty
<ahayzen> hah :-)
<t1mp> I'll get back to that as soon as I finish with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1488922
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488922 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "AdaptivePageLayout fails to show custom header contents" [High,Confirmed]
<t1mp> wow, I didn't realize it is so late. I better go to sleep :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks for your advice :-)
<t1mp> thanks for the feedback :) it is good to think of the use cases. I'll let you know when I have a branch for PageHeader so you can try it
<ahayzen> awesome thanks
 * t1mp off. Good night all.
<ahayzen> night o/
<ahoneybun> ahayzen:
<ahayzen> ahoneybun,
<ahoneybun> I'm 65 downloads away from 3000
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> holy crap
<ahayzen> jezzz \o/ well done
<ahoneybun> I know it's crazy
 * ahoneybun really needs to do something lol
<ahoneybun> we should have a app with Unity 8 docs
<ahayzen> is there an app for the docs themselves? https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/
<ahayzen> or are you just expected to use the webbrowser
<ahoneybun> no clue
<zsombi_> ahayzen: nik90: just to make it clear, we are not going to freeze 1.3 in 15.10 release
<zsombi_> ahayzen: nik90: this is on your concern whether certain components will land in 1.3 or not
<ahayzen> zsombi_, will it freeze after a framework is bumped ? or will there be multiple frameworks to bind to ?
<zsombi_> ahayzen: the framework bump will not freeze, but introduce it officially for you. It will be a development framework
<nik90> ah okay, it will be ubuntu-sdk-15.10-dev1 and  so on..
<ahayzen> ok so it could potentially break people who do not update ? or will there be multiple development frameworks to prevent that ?
<zsombi_> ahayzen: the API is more or less stable, components are stable as always (as stable they can be in certain situations ;P)
<zsombi_> ahayzen: most likely each framework iteration will contain more and more, but shoudl never break
<ahayzen> but eg if a new component is added, then the framework would need to be bumped otherwise folks could end up with an app trying to use a component that doesn't exist
<ahayzen> cool
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: all those downloads and like 5 reviews....
<zsombi_> ahayzen: yes, it will be
<ahayzen> zsombi_, awesome thanks
<zsombi_> ahayzen: ;) yw
<nik90> zsombi_: out of curiosity, when can we expect 1.3 to become a stable API?
<nik90> just wondering when to make that transition to 1.3 for the clock-app.
<zsombi_> nik90: ufn we are keeping it, but we will announce it like 1-2 months earlier
<nik90> I suppose if I use the development framework, I will be shielded from any breakage (if any), but just wondering if it is wise to use a development API.
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, hopefully that is because people like your app and have no issues with it :-) (look at the music-app reviews lol seems to flip from 1/2 to 4/5 stars as media-hub/mediascanner broke and were fixed or we broke and were fixed aha)
<ahoneybun> perhaps
<zsombi_> nik90: I also hope that at some pount the frameworks will work as they should, so you cannot install a 15.10-dev FW targetted app on 15.04 :)
<nik90> zsombi_: true, but we are at a unique point in time where phone will not switch to 15.10 for another year
<nik90> so it will be an exception where we ship development frameworks in 15.04 still.
<ahayzen> zsombi_, so these development frameworks will they be on stable phones, eg OTA7 ? or only -proposed ?
<zsombi_> ahayzen: the stable OTA-x releases are always containing a stable shapshot of 1.3. They were there since day0 of OTA... :)
<zsombi_> nik90: true, so once we see that we've released everything we planned to 1.3 and convergence, we will call it a release and go to the next version
<nik90> ack. makes sense
<zsombi_> nik90: I cannot say when, but might be that we are going to open 1.4 earlier, or perhaps we will keep 1.3 as long as we need and plan for 2.0, to introduce some more major changes
<nik90> ok
<ahayzen> cool thanks
<nik90> zsombi_: btw, I noticed mtp's comments about not using exclusive grouping properties on checkboxes. Instead radio buttons are the way to go.
 * nik90 hopes 2.0 brings radio buttons
<zsombi_> ahayzen: nik90: so, fo rnow, what you can see is a slightly speeded up MainView, some shots of the new header, Sections, ActionBar, AdaptivePageLayout, which is the most powerful animal in the garden nowadays after teh Condiltional layouts ;)
<ahayzen> :-)
<zsombi_> nik90: I did not see that yet, but even if the radio button will be the choice, an ExclusiveGroup component will be needed to control thoise :)
<ahayzen> too much fun stuff to play with :-)
<nik90> zsombi_: Ubuntu.Layouts is THE shit! More powerful than adaptivepagelayouts ;)
<zsombi_> nik90: and after all a difference between a checkbox and a radio button is the style ;)
<nik90> zsombi_: indeed, they will be different only visually and yet affect the user's perspective. I guess that doesn't change things code-wise for you in terms of implementation.
<zsombi_> nik90: indeed, but AdaptivePageLayotu is specially made to support columns based page viewing, not rearranging the complete UI :)
<zsombi_> nik90: so it's kind of a subset of Ubuntu.Layouts
<nik90> true
<zsombi_> it serves a special purpose, whereas Ubuntu.Layouts is a generic driver
<zsombi_> nik90: ahayzen: and hey, we will have a new palette!!! finally some proper semantic color values there! normal, focused, hovered and disabled color values!!!
<ahayzen> \o/
<zsombi_> and menus!
<nik90> zsombi_: we have a palette already don't we like theme.normal.selected and so on?
<nik90> menus woohoo!
<nik90> bring on that convergence
<nik90> zsombi_: any cool design screenshots to share about how menus look with ubuntu-touch styling?
<zsombi_> nik90: yes, but the coloring is not enough for what we need, so we need two more value sets, to properly handle the hovered and disabled states
<nik90> ah yes
<zsombi_> nik90: sometimes we use lighter, or darker coloring for these purposes, however that is not configurable enough... now it will be
<zsombi_> nik90: so the Palette in 1.3 may look slightly different from 1.2 and below
<zsombi_> nik90: we don't have yet screenshots, but we will blog about them as soon as we get them ;)
<nik90> wow apps updating from 1.2 to 1.3 or even 1.1 to 1.3 (like Unity8) are going to get more customizable and powerful in how they want their user-experience to be.
<nik90> I'm excited!!
<ahayzen> same :-)
<zsombi_> nik90: but first, OTA7 will have the additional and complete AdaptivePageLayout API
<nik90> I am curious as to which core-app will use it first.
<ahayzen> haha the race is on! lol
<zsombi_> meaning column configurations for infinite amount cof columns, conditional activation of those and column resizing
<zsombi_> HAHA, I live it to you guys :D
<nik90> :D
<ahayzen> the race is more, who can get their solution past QA first :-)
<zsombi_> nik90: ahayzen: so, once you have that, we are curious to see your comments and needs from that component
<sverzegnassi> yay! got the flexible space header working! \o/
<zsombi_> and now, if you guys don't mind, I'll turn meself off, and go to sleep a bit :)
<ahayzen> night o/ and thanks for the info
<zsombi_> thx and yw, and as said, we will blog about these, one by one as they become alive
<nik90> zsombi_: gnite /o
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-27
<mandy_> ?
<nik90> zbenjamin, bzoltan_ : Hey I upgraded to wily and got qtcreator 3.5 as part of the upgrade. However I noticed that I am missing the API and a couple of tabs that are shown in the left panel. Known issue?
<zbenjamin> nik90: no by design , they are gone
<zbenjamin> nik90: the API is part of the help as any other Qt docs
<zbenjamin> nik90: we had to drop webkit support and by that all the web based tabs
<zbenjamin> nik90: if you have any problems/bugs/breakages with the qtcreator ping me , its still pretty new
<nik90> zbenjamin: oh ok. I tried searching in the general Help docs, but couldn't find the SDK docs listed there.
<nik90> although if I press F1 over a component it shows that component's help page
<zbenjamin> nik90: hmm its not in the index? wth
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah i see it now in index. I couldn't find it under Contents.
<zbenjamin> nik90: ah yeah, thats probably a bug
<zbenjamin> zsombi_: ^  do you know how we can get the UITK docs into the content listing of the Qt docs?
<nik90> zbenjamin: I will start reporting bugs that I find over at lp:qtcreator-ubuntu-plugin
<nik90> I thought my wily upgrade went bad or something
<zsombi_> zbenjamin: wasn't those taken from the chroots?
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah , thats probably more a uitk docs bug though if you can not find it in assistant as well
<zbenjamin> zsombi_: from the currently selected target, desktop/chroot... I just checked on desktop and i cannot see it there as well
<zbenjamin> zsombi_: right, assistant also does not show them
<zbenjamin> nik90: ^
<zsombi_> zbenjamin: then we've a bug
 * zsombi_ relocates, back in ~10-15 mins
<nik90> not sure which assistant you're referring to
<zbenjamin> nik90: just type "assistant" in your cmd
<zbenjamin> nik90: then you'll see
<nik90> oooh that's new
<zbenjamin> nik90: no its old
<zbenjamin> nik90: its coming with the upstream Qt since forever :D
<nik90> no I meant new to me...never used it before ;)
<zbenjamin> aa , yeah its the default Qt help viewer, if you do not hack in QtCreator thats the tool you would use to read the docs
<nik90> anyway nice to see us integrating more deeply with qtcreator :)
<zbenjamin> nik90: could you file a bug against uitk with "Docs are not shown in Contents view in assistant and qtcreator" or so
 * nik90 is on it
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah removing those tabs was very welcomed by the QtC guys
<nik90> bug 1489322
<ubot5> bug 1489322 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[Wily Qtcreator 3.5] SDK Docs are not shown in Contents view in Assistant and Qtcreator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489322
<nik90> zbenjamin: bug 1489331
<ubot5> bug 1489331 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Complains about not being able to find custom executable when trying to run application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489331
<zbenjamin> nik90: thanks i'll check it out. Did you try to switch runconfigs? Maybe the wrong one is selected
<nik90> zbenjamin: in the Projects tab, I looked at the run configuration of the desktop, and it builds at the correct directory, makes .. and that's about it.
<nik90> sry was looking at the build configuration
<nik90> the run-configuration doesn't show any executable ... it points at a "Custom Executable" which is empty. It is set to deploy locally.
<zbenjamin> nik90: the combobox only contains "Custom Executable" nothing else?
<nik90> zbenjamin: yup. Nothing else
<zbenjamin> damn
<nik90> also everytime I "run cmake", it invokes a separate dialog from which I run cmake..instead of it just running it right away.
<zbenjamin> nik90: yes thats the default upstream cmake project behaviour
<nik90> oh
<zbenjamin> nik90: that will stay. I was not able to upstream the changes
<zbenjamin> nik90: so i had to revert them
<nik90> oke
<zbenjamin> nik90: change to qmake :D
<nik90> haha :P
<nik90> I spent a good amount of time switching from qmlproject to cmake..and I just got comfy with cmake.
<nik90> now u ask me to switch to qmake :D
<DanChapman> that cmake dialog drives me nuts! I just want to hit run and be done with it
<nik90> DanChapman: yup indeed
<zbenjamin> DanChapman: nik90: yeah thats why we initially removed it, but it _should_ only pop up if you change cmake files
<zbenjamin> DanChapman:nik90: however QtC upstream changes to many stuff and it was just not possible for only me to maintain a patch that big
<nik90> zbenjamin: I understand. It is okay since it *only* pops up on cmake file changes. We're recommending people to switch to qmake. And lastly being closer to upstream allows us to focus on downstream stuff that's important to us.
<DanChapman> zbenjamin: for me it seems to pop up every time cmake is run, even when there have been no changes.
<nik90> DanChapman: but why do you run cmake if there were no cmake changes?
<nik90> or is it part of your build script?
<DanChapman> nik90: I mean no changes to the cmake files. But changing any c++ in Dekko means cmake needs to be re-run, well that's with the sdk kits anyway. Rarely can I just hit run without having to run cmake first.
<nik90> ah oke, that can get annoying
<DanChapman> zbenjamin: why does the sdk kits force me to do *alot* of full rebuilds?
<DanChapman> On desktop I don't get it, so i'm wondering if there is some limitation with using click chroots?
<zbenjamin> DanChapman: hm, nothing should force you to do rebuilds. At least nothing that is hardcoded there
<zbenjamin> DanChapman: but its of course possible that with the click chroots something goes wrong
<zbenjamin> DanChapman: nik90: tbh the cmake integration in QtC is not the best part of the IDE
<zbenjamin> DanChapman: nik90: it was done by someone and then just maintained all the time, no improvements except what we introduced and was taken upstream
<zbenjamin> or almost no improvements
<kenvandine> rpadovani, i proposed a branch fixing the apparmor policygroup to allow you to keep the screen on
<kenvandine> rpadovani, also, if the game pauses for any reason (like it loses focus) you should make it stay paused until the play button is pressed
<kenvandine> rpadovani, i might try to do a branch for that at some point too :)
<sturmflut2> rpadovani: Argh, that game is going to be so horrible on the phone :P
<kalikiana> t1mp: I just noticed, if you drag a page in a certain way the header doesn't hide. if you touch it only very briefly it shifts up and down again, that way you can scroll without hiding the header. can you check that?
<t1mp> kalikiana: what do you mean?
<t1mp> kalikiana: if you scroll up to hide less than half the header, it will show when you release
<kalikiana> t1mp: you mean if you scroll down?
<t1mp> kalikiana: yes
<kalikiana> t1mp: so that is intentional? it just seems so weird. I don't see what the purpose would be - it would make a lot more sense if I could move upwards slightly to reveal the header instead
<t1mp> kalikiana: with scrolling down I thought you mean pressing and then moving your finger up
<t1mp> and if you pull your finger down you will show the header
<kalikiana> t1mp: yes. and the finger up/ scroll down case is what seems weird. it's very hard to make sure of and I only discovered it by accident
<t1mp> kalikiana: I don't really understand the problem
<t1mp> kalikiana: the rule is simple, if you release, and the header is more than half visible, it will open completely, otherwise it will hide
<t1mp> kalikiana: except if you are very close to the top of the page, then it will open anyway because you cannot pull down more afterwards to show it
<kalikiana> t1mp: the problem is that the rule makes no sense and I would never intentionally try to scroll in a way that retains the header...
<kalikiana> it's arguably not the biggest problem but at the least it's confusing to see the header when you'd expect it to hide
<t1mp> kalikiana: discuss it with design :)
<zbenjamin> nik90: its lp:ubuntu-clock-app that fails?
<nik90> zbenjamin: ?
<zbenjamin> nik90: running the cmake project
<nik90> zbenjamin: I don't see a reason why it should fail when it was working just yesterday. Also running cmake and make via the cmd works nicely
<zbenjamin> talking about #1489331
<zbenjamin> 1489331
<zbenjamin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1489331
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1489331 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Complains about not being able to find custom executable when trying to run application" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> zbenjamin: the cmake files are in the same format you helped us build a long time ago. Not sure why it is unable to find the custom executable. I could try other projects.
<nik90> zbenjamin: same results with lp:ubuntu-calendar-app as well
<zbenjamin> nik90: well there were loooots of changes in qtc and the plugin
<zbenjamin> nik90: i might have missed some stuff
<nik90> zbenjamin: I swear I had this working with Qtcreator 3.4 yesterday nite before the upgrade to wily.
<nik90> ;)
<popey> mzanetti: what's left to do on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-writeback-issue/+merge/263848 ?
<mzanetti> popey, approving :D
<mzanetti> popey, well, not exactly sure what mterry's comment means. I know there's another issue with the checkboxes, but that's an issue in the browser code
<mzanetti> popey, I'll try to get oSoMoN to that next week when he's back from the sprint
<popey> okay
 * popey looks at oSoMoN across the desk
 * oSoMoN hides
<popey> oSoMoN hides badly
<mzanetti> :D
<zbenjamin> nik90: i can reproduce , no probs :D
<nik90> zbenjamin: :D
<zbenjamin> nik90: hm wenn i press "Add" in the runconfigs at least for desktop i can create one. However no idea yet why it does not work initially
<zbenjamin> nik90: as well as for the device
<zbenjamin> nik90: so its not autocreated but you can add it
 * nik90 tries
<nik90> zbenjamin: yes you're right...I can live with that for now.
<nik90> zbenjamin: btw I noticed this for sometime now, that when I run on the phone, the app logs are not shown in qtc. (I hope I didnt ask this earlier). Is that intentional?
<nik90> I need to look at .cache/upstart...which is not hard, but it doesn't refresh automatically and at the moment the sdk is spewing deprecation warnings all over my logs making it difficult to spot actual warnings&errors as a whole.
<zzarr>  hello! if I compile a project based on QtQuick for a Ubuntu kit, where's the executable located (on my Ubuntu Phone in this case)?
<bzoltan_> didrocks: mzanetti: please test the QtC plugin release candidate from the ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/tools-development This release fixes few of the bugs you pointed out - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development/+sourcepub/5330419/+listing-archive-extra
<didrocks> bzoltan_: as told to zbenjamin, I will only be able to do that next week (off tomorrow)
<bzoltan_> didrocks: no problem :) I am doing regression tests anyway during the weekend. thanks for tetsing :)
<didrocks> bzoltan_: will tell you on Monday then :)
<popey> DanChapman: have you had anyone from canonical complain that they can't get mail using dekko ?
<popey> DanChapman: specifically people who use our own internal mail server - not google
<DanChapman> popey: Saviq & ogra_ hit issues quite a while back with the internal mailserver with QRESYNC being busted. But it was like dovecot 1.x so pretty old. But lucid EOL'd so i presume it's been upgraded since then
 * Saviq checks
 * Saviq doesn't wanna answer
<DanChapman> popey: why's that?  you having problems?
<Saviq> popey, known issue, and it's ours (IS's), not dekko
<popey> ah
<popey> ted: ^
<Saviq> we just need to upgrade at some point...
<popey> DanChapman: I'm not, ted is
<ted> Ah, okay. I'll complain :-)
<ogra_> DanChapman, yeah. i upgraded the server to trusty by now, all fine here
<Saviq> ted, clearing cache helps, until it doesn't again
<DanChapman> ted, You just need to disable Dekko using QRESYNC, so either go to Settings -> account name -> Incoming server -> Server capabilities and disable QRESYNC you will need to restart Dekko for it to take effect or you can add imap.extension.blacklist=QRESYNC to the dekko.dekkoproject.conf file for the affected account and also restart
<popey> nice!
<ted> DanChapman, Cool, I have rebuild my caches now too :-)
<ted> Still not working, ogra_ or Saviq, can you pastebin your config? (remove password please :-)
<DanChapman> ted are you getting any errors pop up?
<DanChapman> also the imap logs might give some clues as to what's happening, you'll find them under ~/.cache/dekko.dekkoproject/logs/IMAP
<mzanetti> popey, rpadovani, hangout?
<popey> hey!
<ted> DanChapman, Yeah, ti seems to be timeouts. Guessing one of the IMAP features isn't loved.
<popey> mzanetti: -> #ubuntu-touch-meeting ?
<mzanetti> popey, ok... so what's the news? :D
<ted> DanChapman, Hoping I can crib the answer :-)
<mzanetti> ack
<balloons> mzanetti, can you fix the conflicts in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/qmltest2/+merge/253598?
<balloons> I listed them
<mzanetti> balloons, ack
<mzanetti> balloons, hey, I've merged and it should at least compile again
<mzanetti> balloons, I've tried fixing the tests but that'll take me a bit longer
<mzanetti> balloons, so if you manage to run it so that it prints 3 test failures, then you're good and it's my turn again
<balloons> ok, I'll try and get that far
<mzanetti> balloons, obviously I've written those tests before completely reworking the EditNoteView... shouldn't be too hard to fix them again, but I need to run for dinner now
<ahayzen> t1mp, can we programatically set the width of the left and right sides of the adaptivepagelayout yet?
<nik90> ahayzen: I doubt it. I remember zsombor saying the properties to adjust the column width are being currently worked on
<ahayzen> nik90, ah ok :-)
<nik90> but I am saying from what I heard. You might want to branch his branch and check the API docs
<ahayzen> i can see some private stuff in here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Components/1.3/AdaptivePageLayout.qml
<mzanetti> balloons, hmmm: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/reminders-app-vivid-amd64-ci/198/console
<mzanetti> it says uitk is too old
<balloons> mzanetti, ahh I see that. So at least they will run
<mzanetti> balloons, yeah, it is too old. it installs: 15.04.20150422
<mzanetti> balloons, also, I believe once this is fixed we'll be running into issues that it can't run xvfb
<mzanetti> unless something has changed in the setup
<balloons> mzanetti, yes. we should be able to run these on the device itself now. I assume that will fix it eh?
<mzanetti> balloons, yes, that should do
<t1mp> ahayzen, nik90: zsombi finished the configurable width of the columns
<t1mp> it is in UITK staging since r1609
<t1mp> not yet in trunk
<nik90> t1mp: ah ok..thnx
<nik90> ahayzen: then you can just test using a local build of the staging branch.
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, 'make docs' in staging and then check documentation/html/qml-ubuntu-components-adaptivepagelayout.html
<ahayzen> t1mp, nik90 ah cool thanks guys :-)
 * ahayzen continues hacking and adding edgy animations to things hehe :-)
<nik90> ahayzen: u got me curious, what cool edgy animations are you adding?
<nik90> ;)
<ahayzen> nik90, so far... sliding in/out of the sidebar and sliding in/out of the toolbar
<ahayzen> and ofc my cardview is nicely animated :-)
<ahayzen> gotta get it past Victor as well though ;-)
<ahayzen> and its all in async loaders :-D
<nik90> ah ok :D
<ahayzen> t1mp, i noticed that if you have many head sections in the left side of a adaptivepagelayout they 'leak' into the right side (note my right side is blank) ? is that known ?
<Dramatic6> hi
<Dramatic6> can anyone help me with edubuntu
<t1mp> ahayzen: no, I didn't know that
<t1mp> ahayzen: can you report a bug for that?
<ahayzen> t1mp, yup will do, let me create a mini example as well :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: there will be some more work done for the sections, to make them scrollable when they don't fit
<t1mp> but first I have to finish all the other header stuff that we discussed yesterday
<ahayzen> t1mp, and what is the reason for it being recommended to only 3? as we'll need at least 6 .. is it just the fact that scrolling is still WIP ?
<ahayzen> (it being the head sections)
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, that recommendation will go away when the scrolling is done
<ahayzen> "It is not YET recommended or supported to use more than three sections." ;-)
<ahayzen> cool
<t1mp> yeah :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, bug 1489591
<ubot5> bug 1489591 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "head sections on the left side of an AdaptivePageLayout 'leak' onto the right side instead of scrolling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489591
<t1mp> ahayzen: right, confirmed.
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: there is a branch for scrolling in the sections https://code.launchpad.net/~faenil/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/WIP_BROKEN_scrollableSectionsStyle/+merge/264616
<t1mp> ahayzen: I didn't have time to check it out yet, but it still has stuff that needs to be fixed
<t1mp> but it will be a while before I have time for it :(
<ahayzen> dekko has scrollable head sections? or is it just some situations like this that don't work ?
<t1mp> I don't know. Installing it now.
<ahayzen> maybe they have a component that looks like a head section  aha
<t1mp> yeah our Sections don't have scrolling yet
<DanChapman> ahayzen: yeah it's just a simple horizontal listeview in dekko for the sections.
<DanChapman> *listview
<ahayzen> DanChapman, ah cool thanks :-)
<t1mp> oh wow, it looks quite nice :)
<t1mp> I understood from faenil that there were some issues with the Sections component using a ListView
<t1mp> I like the bottom edge in dekko :)
<ahayzen> DanChapman, i've just starting using dekko primarily now after google account integration was added, now the main things i'm missing from the gmail webapp is thread view and being able to filter by the gmail sections (eg primary, social, promotions etc)
<t1mp> I mean the reply/forward/reply all thing :)
<ahayzen> i see there is a bug for threaded view, but is there one for the gmail sections ? or a way of showing them ?
<ahayzen> yeah the bottom edge is nice :-)
<t1mp> I also like the horizontal swiping on e-mails
<t1mp> actually I suggested this behavior but I think the designers didn't want to make that a common pattern
<t1mp> oh shit
<t1mp> is there an undo? ;)
<t1mp> I unstarred some stuff and I don't know what it was
<t1mp> oh well, if it was important it will show up again one day ;)
<t1mp> oh I like the navigation panel too
<t1mp> DanChapman: awesome app :) lots of great stuff in it
<DanChapman> ahayzen: well thread view is in progress at the moment. And will most likely be in the next update but gmail categories aren't provided with IMAP so that probably won't happen
<ahayzen> DanChapman, ah damn oh yeah even TB can't see them either, must be something they have at their end :-/ .. well the threaded views will help alot anyway :-)
<nik90> DanChapman: wow ... thread view is close to being done? That's awesome!
<nik90> that's the only thing I miss now in Dekko
<nik90> and also the wrapping of subject lines in the phone <------- I get emails with long subjects...please make it happen :D
<DanChapman> nik90 there's actually a hidden thread view in the latest release, cookie to whoever finds it :-) it's really only a placeholder for the singlethreadmodel but it works, it's just slow if the server doesn't support threading so we have to do it client side sorting. BUt that will be quicker with the coming incremental sort changes
<nik90> ooh ... looks around for it
<DanChapman> t1mp heh undo actions would probably be quite nice to have. Not sure if we have a bug for that
<t1mp> DanChapman: I'll report one
<t1mp> DanChapman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1489604
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1489604 in Dekko "Add 'undo' for actions" [Undecided,New]
<DanChapman> nik90: well the subject is going to be moving back to the header https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwhxYaiA7z1qTGI0eWJQb1FsYWhxbjd6U1pwaVVXN2dUSWZz/view?usp=sharing so i'm sure we will have plenty of room to wrap it.
<ahayzen> t1mp, if i've been using .push(pageUrl, properties) with the pagestack before and now i want to use the adpativepagelayout, how would you recommend creating the page? I tried creating a method like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12209037/ but then some PageWrapper stuff breaks ?
<DanChapman> t1mp: super, thanks!
<t1mp> ahayzen: interesting :) we were discussing exactly this today
<ahayzen> :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: zsombi_ will implement what you are doing to be the default :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: so if you push your component, an incubator will be returned
<t1mp> and the page created
<t1mp> asynchronously
<ahayzen> hehe :-) and that'll be pushed to the right ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes. We only return the incubator in case you need to get a notification when the page is loaded
<ahayzen> cool, is there any code i can use to test that yet?
<t1mp> ahayzen: no, we were discussing it only today. I think zsombi_ will work on it next week
<t1mp> ahayzen: here https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bSoEynFzD3VAB8kLJW4lcVgtlEzwEF5_RicNQTIA-RY/edit# at the bottom there is an example how you could use it
<ahayzen> ah damn, hmm i'll have to figure out a way of doing it myself for now then :-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, i don't have permission to that :-/
<t1mp> ahayzen: try again https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bSoEynFzD3VAB8kLJW4lcVgtlEzwEF5_RicNQTIA-RY/edit?usp=sharing
<ahayzen> t1mp, there we go thanks :-)
<ahayzen> oo the layouts: [ ... ] stuff looks cool :-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, that example doesn't show passing properties though :-/
<t1mp> ahayzen: right, but you can do that already now
<t1mp> ahayzen: if you have a use case, please add a comment there, it will help us to make sure the API covers all the cases
<t1mp> ahayzen: yeah, the layouts are in lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging already :)
<ahayzen> i use case? as in the need for passing properties ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, or just ask for an example where the properties are passed, to make sure that zsombi tests that as well :)
<ahayzen> like we have views for albums/songs and we give it the album details via the properties thing currently.. and loads of other info
<ahayzen> t1mp, something like that comment ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, but add "can you extend the example to show how to pass properties to the new Page"
<ahayzen> done :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: great, thanks :)
<t1mp> Kaleo: I pushed a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1488922
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488922 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "AdaptivePageLayout fails to show custom header contents" [High,Confirmed]
<t1mp> Kaleo: feel free to test/review the MR, or ask boiko if you see him tomorrow
<t1mp> took me a while to find the bug, but the fix is one line :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, hehe my slightly hacky solution for now http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12209492/
<t1mp> ahayzen: you can already add the properties as the third parameter for addPageTo{Next,Current}Column
<ahayzen> can you?
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, just in the examples for the incubator it is missing
<ahayzen> oh yeah!
<t1mp> :)
<ahayzen> you blog post didn't say that IIRC ;-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: right, it doesn't. I wanted to show that the basic stuff is simple and to get people experimenting with it :)
<t1mp> the blog post doesn't replace the full docs
<ahayzen> :-)
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> I could have easily added a property to set the background color of the new page
<ahayzen> t1mp, there is the primaryPage property to get the rootpage but nothing to get the right most or others in the 'stack'/layout ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: no, we started with a minimal API
<t1mp> ahayzen: but if you can report a bug with a use case, we will probably add it
<ahayzen> i could track it myself.. if i knew when pages were being popped
<t1mp> ahayzen: when you have the pages that you added, you can check when they are 'active'
<ahayzen> yeah i was just thinking something along those lines thanks :-)
<t1mp> but we were thinking that maybe you should not be tracking which page is in which column, because that can change at any time (for example when the user resizes the window)
<ahayzen> but we show/hide things depending which page you are on when not in the wider mode
<t1mp> ahayzen: which things?
<t1mp> ahayzen: perhaps you can control that from the page that is hidden/visible?
<ahayzen> loads of things! haha like we don't show the toolbar when your on the now playing page
<ahayzen> we had *alot* of things that were bound to PageStack.currentPage.title
<t1mp> which toolbar? you mean the actions in the header?
<ahayzen> we have our own toolbar at the bottom ;-)
<t1mp> we should have another sprint with app developers to work out those things :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> seem to have found a sortof solution :-)
 * t1mp off
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-28
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: around?
<t1mp> zsombi_: ahayzen was yesterday trying something similar to what you are doing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12209037/
<t1mp> zsombi_: but yeah, like that you only need a single function binding
<ahayzen> t1mp, are you at the sprint?
<t1mp> ahayzen: no
<ahayzen> ah
<zsombi_> t1mp: yes, ans as I said, there can be only one function set there... and that's not enough for us
<t1mp> right
<t1mp> zsombi_: what if we don't return anything in the addPageTo*Column, and we add a pageAdded(Page) signal?
<t1mp> ahayzen: the problem with the incubator is that only a single functin can be bound to onStatusChanged. So if we watch the event internally, you cannot use it any more from the returned incubator
<t1mp> *function
<ahayzen> :-/
<ahayzen> but you would only ever want it todo ^^ anyway right?
<ahayzen> so you could just do that internally ?
<ahayzen> t1mp, what would happen if you did Connections { target: pageIncubator; onStatusChanged: {} } ?
<t1mp> if I understood zsombi_'s explanation well, you cannot do that because the onStatusChanged of the incubator is not a real signal, but a callback function
<ahayzen> ah
<t1mp> kalikiana: do you have time for a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/headercontents/+merge/269436
<t1mp> kalikiana: or slow ;) any speed you like actually
<ahayzen> t1mp, is there a recommended way of doing different header actions per head section? assuming something like using states in the root page ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: what do you mean with head section?
<t1mp> ahayzen: you  mean in the different columns in the AdaptivePageLayout?
<t1mp> ahayzen: each Page in a column has its own actions which will be shown in the (sub)header of that column
<ahayzen> head { sections { } }
<ahayzen> we have different header actions per section, i've got it working one sortof hacky way trying to figure out if there is a better way
<t1mp> ahayzen: are you using the sections.model to specify the sections?
<t1mp> ahayzen: instead of the model with strings, you can give a list of Actions to the "actions" property
<ahayzen> t1mp, yup
<ahayzen> ooo
<ahayzen> t1mp, are there any examples of this?
<t1mp> yes
<t1mp> uhm.. the online docs are probably not up-to-date :(
<ahayzen> yeah :'(
 * ahayzen looks in the code
<t1mp> ahayzen: if you did a "qmake && make docs" in a recent lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit checkout, then check documentation/html/qml-ubuntu-components-sections.html#actions-prop
<ahayzen> ah :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: head.sections is a Sections item, so it works the same in the header, just set head.sections.actions: [ ... ]
<ahayzen> found it :-)
<ahayzen> hmm that looks possible..not the next challenge will be the different states
<ahayzen> as they have like search bars :-)
<kalikiana> t1mp: lol, lemme make some tea and do a slow review then ;-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, is there a supported way for starting on a different head section index other than 0 ? eg this doesn't work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12213477/
<t1mp> ahayzen: it should work. Can you report a bug?
<ahayzen> if i delay it enough so that selectedIndex is set after everything has been fully created, it seems to work
<ahayzen> okies :-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, bug 1489850
<ubot5> bug 1489850 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Page head sections always start on selectedIndex = 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489850
<t1mp> ahayzen: thanks. I confirmed it
<ahayzen> t1mp, awesome thanks :-)
 * ahayzen appears to be creating loads of work for the SDK folks ;-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: no you are doing good work pointing out the flaws that we still need to fix in new components :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, hehe no problem :-) are they likey to be fixed in the same timeframe as the others? eg OTA7ish ?
<ahayzen> as all these things i find will be blockers to landing convergence for music
<t1mp> I'll do my best for OTA7, but it might be OTA8
<ahayzen> cool :-)
<Nymerea> Hello guys
<Nymerea> Someone has a tutorial for translate an application (ubuntu touch) with qmake ?
<t1mp> Nymerea: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/internationalizing-your-app/
<t1mp> Mirv: ^thanks for finding the link :)
<Nymerea> t1mp, thank you, I'm going to check it
<Mirv> tiyou're welcome :D
<Mirv> t1mp
<Lava141> hi
<Lava141> hum im makeing a application but i want an idea
<elopio> popey: do you know where can I find the source for the nearby photos scope?
<popey> elopio: i do not, kyleN may
<kyleN> hi
<kyleN> elopio, we have a nearby aggregator scope and a photos aggregator scope
<kyleN> (we also have my photos scope, a child scope, and other photo child scopes, like facebook photots, instagram and so on)
<elopio> kyleN: on the nearby scope, I see a section that's called nearby places in flickr.
<elopio> I want to copy some of that.
<kyleN> yes
<kyleN> hang on
<kyleN> hmm. it turns out that code is not yet public (although I don't see a reason why it isn't except it hasn't happened yet ;)
<kyleN> elopio, what do you want to do specifically?
<elopio> kyleN: I want to make a scope for nearby places in mapillary. I don't know how to make scopes, or how to get the gps position, so copying seems the easiest way to learn.
<kyleN> elopio, OK. I can point you to some public code and resources
<elopio> kyleN: thanks.
<kyleN> 1) developer info  on scopes with api docs is here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/
<kyleN> 2) what follows is some urls to some public scopes:
<kyleN> thinking...
<elopio> kyleN: I think I can make it with a gps example.
<kyleN> what you really want is a simply scope that uses location awareness and calls a web api, right?
<kyleN> simple
<kyleN> elopio, ^
<elopio> kyleN: yes, I think so.
<kyleN> elopio, the reason I hesitate is that two "simple" public scopes (day scope and holidays scope) require a access token from the web apis they call. you can get them for free.
<kyleN> but they will not build unless you provide that info in a file in your root project directory
<kyleN> let's use Day scope as an example (this is the top child scope displayed in the Today scope)
<kyleN> Day scope accesses an authenticated web api at timeanddate.com to get the lunar phase
<kyleN> you can go to timeanddate.com and get a developer account (free) and get your api key and api secret
<kyleN> so, first bzr branch lp:day-scope && cd day-scope
<kyleN> create a file named "assets" there that contains this:
<kyleN> set(APIKEY <yourkey>)
<kyleN> set(SECRETKEY <yoursecret>)
<kyleN> you need to create a 15.04 arm click chroot to build in, like this (iirc):
<kyleN> sudo click create -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04
<kyleN> now in day-scope/ (yoru project dir: mkdir build && cd build
<kyleN> now you can build it (probably) with this command in build/: click-buddy --arch armhf --framework ubuntu-sdk-15.04 --dir .. --provision
<kyleN> (--provision also installs it on your attached device)
<kyleN> elopio, regarding location: you can get your lat and long from the SearchMetadata object as shown here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~day-scope-team/day-scope/trunk/view/head:/src/query.cpp#L213
<kyleN> then you can formulate your web api call and parse the (probably) json results to build you scope results
<elopio> kyleN: okay, thanks a lot.
<kyleN> you are welcome
<elopio> this will take some time, but I'll be back with questions :)
<kyleN> popey, will be happy to help (kidding ;)
<popey> lies
<kunal> hi every body
<kunal> can any body help me
<kunal> i want to contribte to ubuntu open source projects.
<kunal> ?
<kunal> ????
<kunal> seriously no one?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-29
<birankim> hi
<birankim> I'm looking for the SMS messaging app source code.
<birankim> Could you please let me know the link to download the source code?
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/trunk
<mcphail> popey: I have been having another look at the Godot games engine. It looks possible to port this to Ubuntu phones, with a bit of hard work. I'm going to get my teeth into it: would be great to have a decent game engine for the phone
<popey> mcphail: great, i looked at that a while back but not recently and not in depth
<popey> I've got this week off work so would like to do some fun hacking mcphail
<popey> hmm
<CarlosMazieri> how do I run a click package from a terminal?
<popey> hey CarlosMazieri
<popey> CarlosMazieri: ubuntu-app-launch
<popey> CarlosMazieri: I had a chat with some of the guys in the office, and they came up with a better solution for bundling samba libs in file manager
<popey> CarlosMazieri: basically we add a script which is called during build, which goes to the archive, gets the debs and unpacks them, I'm working on it.
<popey> makes more sense than putting the libraries in bzr
<CarlosMazieri> popey: I could make click package it was so hard, I had to install packages using dpkg -i --force-all
<DanC__> I'm trying this Ubuntu IDE... does it support ES6 modules?
<mcphail> popey: any help would be gratefully received! I've got a branch open at https://github.com/mcphail/godot/tree/try_mir and am trying my hand at blogging my progress at https://adoptingubuntu.wordpress.com/2015/08/29/bringing-the-godot-engine-to-ubuntu-touch-for-your-gaming-delight/ . Would be good to have you onboard.
<mcphail> popey: I can build for x11 on ARM, so hope it should be possible to twaek things for Mir
<mcphail> popey: there's also a (messy but) working port for Raspberry Pi, which proves EGL/GLES is enough
<maggots> have problems with HTML5 app, the theme wont load for some reason, it works fine on the desktop but not on the phone
<maggots> anyone know what could be wrong here?
<maggots> appdevs
<maggots> i'm trying the default html5 layout havent changed anything
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, o/
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: been busy lol
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, me too, I spent some days in French :-)
<ahoneybun> nice
 * ahoneybun is in boring America
<rpadovani> it isn't boring at all :D
<ahoneybun> if you have been here your whole life perhaps so
<ahoneybun> anyway
<ahoneybun> your CCCamp piece
<rpadovani> did you have some time to read it?
<ahoneybun> ooppps sorry got busy with something
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: I need you to read some notes on it rpadovani
<ahoneybun> did Canonical pay the fees for Ubuntu Community Fund?
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, actually no, they're community donations, nice catch
<ahoneybun> so thank the great Ubuntu community :)
<rpadovani> right :-) Something else?
<ahoneybun> but trust me, if you want to improve yourself, find a good hacker.
<ahoneybun> She will not be good only with computers, but hacking is a style of life.
<ahoneybun> I had very good moment
<ahoneybun> ?
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, like I had fun meeting people and talking and learning
<ahoneybun> I think it looks good
<rpadovani> great, thanks you so much!
<ahoneybun> of coures
<ahoneybun> *course
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, here we are, thanks :-) http://rpadovani.com/cccamp2015/
<ahoneybun> npp
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: https://twitter.com/planetubuntu/status/637772070428872704
<rpadovani> :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-30
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: time for a OTA6 post lol
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, tomorrow I'll write the post for my contributions in Jul/Aug, then I'll think to a new post :-)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/ I'm having issues building reminders-app, any hint? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12230308/
<Jorrovic> hallo
<Yohann> hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-30
<DanChapman> mardy, good morning! For the generic email account plugin how do i define the sasl auth plugin in the app.accounts json file?  Would it just be `"auth": { "sasl/sasl" : { } }` for method/mechanism with no parameters.
<kalikiana> t1mp: Care to have a look at bug 1617818?
<ubot5> bug 1617818 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[ActionBar] Actions are shown in reverse order" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617818
<mardy> DanChapman: let me check...
<mardy> DanChapman: this should work: https://github.com/mardy/accounts-tester/blob/master/sasl-tester/app.accounts
<t1mp> kalikiana: I am off today.
<t1mp> kalikiana: I marked the bug as a duplicate. But maybe you can have a quick look at it anyway, the descriptions seems to be slightly different.
<kalikiana> t1mp: In that case it's your responsibility to ignore me, and not read or reply any further now :-)
<t1mp> kalikiana: I removed the duplicate, needs further investigation before I mark it as a dupe. I'll check it tomorrow.
 * t1mp off.
<DanChapman> mardy: oh nice, a working example :-) that's great, thanks!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-31
<t1mp> $ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=src/plugin/file-qml-plugin/:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH qmlscene -P src/plugin/file-qml-plugin/ -I src/plugin/file-qml-plugin/ src/app/qml/ubuntu-docviewer-app.qml
<t1mp> file:///home/ubuntu/dev/ubuntu-docviewer-app/src/app/qml/ubuntu-docviewer-app.qml:20 module "DocumentViewer" is not installed
<t1mp> what else do I need to configure to find the DocumentViewer module?
<t1mp> ah, the directory names for docviewer are wrong.
<t1mp> who is working on ubuntu-document-viewer?
<t1mp> popey: I have a workaround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1577277
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1577277 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Document Viewer app freezes/crashes on clicking back from pdf files" [Critical,In progress]
<popey> t1mp: effectively, nobody
<popey> or, you, now :)
<t1mp> popey: this fix should avoid the crash https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-docviewer-app/bug1577277-workaround/+merge/304561
<t1mp> I don't know the policy for that app to get the fix in.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-02
<Guest56075> Hello everyone
<bharat_> join
<bharat_> hello
<bharat_> si
<bharat_> su
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-04
<ahoneybun_> mm what is "ubuntu-click" ?
<ahoneybun_> I seem to be missing it
